# K&K Archery Info Only Thread (NO FUN Please)



## nhns4

Thanks Karbon.


----------



## Karbon

These are pics of the camo choices for all K & K Archery bows and the Stingray Stabilizers. We also offer the Bonehead camo for the stabilizers.

1) God's Country Early season
2) God's Country Late season
3) King's Mountain Shadow
4) Next G1 Micro
5) Next G1 Micro
6) Predator Deception brown
7) Next Vista
8) Next Vista


----------



## Karbon




----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> These are pics of the camo choices for all K & K Archery bows and the Stingray Stabilizers. We also offer the Bonehead camo for the stabilizers.
> 
> 1) God's Country Early season
> 2) God's Country Late season
> 3) King's Mountain Shadow
> 4) Next G1 Micro
> 5) Next G1 Micro
> 6) Predator Deception brown
> 7) Next Vista
> 8) Next Vista


Reaper Buck as well


----------



## Jayb22

Thanks karbon. 

Here is reaper buck


----------



## rattlinman

I do like the look of the cam with a rotating mod, will it go from 25" to 30" without using two base cams ? That would be sweet.

When can we expect a picture of the finished bow ? Namely the Vindicator has my interest...


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Thanx Steve! Remind me/us what is the standard camo(s)...


----------



## Karbon

*THE FIRST Stingray PIC is the standard camo. 
God's Country Early Season...as seen in the strings pic as well.

Black also and option.
Camo limbs, black riser an option

NO Reverse AT*


----------



## bro.betterley

god country early season is standard camo SORRY GUESS I WAS TO LATE


----------



## cerec_cat

This thread is no fun!


----------



## Jayb22

Some vengeance speeds



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not finished so don't freak out if your DL and arrow weight isn't in here.
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> 395 gr 315 fps
> 437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> 27 1/2"
> 336 gr 322 fps
> 395 gr 299 fps
> 437 gr 284 fps
> 463 gr 278 fps
> 
> 27"
> 336 gr 317 fps
> 395 gr 294 fps
> 437 gr 280 fps
> 463 gr 274 fps
> 
> That's all I have tested yet, will do more tomorrow after church. We have to go to a Christmas Party tonight, and I want to watch Auburn/South Caroline till we have to leave!!!


----------



## spurroad

Karbon said:


> K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011
> Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company
> “K & K Archery”!
> 
> K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be selling 1500 limited edition bows in two different models. We will begin taking orders ASAP, if you would like to place your order to insure your one of the lucky 1500 please email [email protected] we are still picking out what camo pattern we like best for the 2011 line, when we decide you will be the first to know! Our website should be up and running by November 1st as well.
> 
> K & K Archery’s Warranty: Limited Lifetime to the original owner. Exclusions: finish, strings/cable, and grip. We offer a $35 “dry fire” repair fee, along with an extended transferable warranty fee of $49.95; this can be purchased for a used K & K Archery bow by the new owner.
> 
> All bows will be paper tuned before they are shipped. If you would like your new K & K Archery bow paper tuned with your own rest and arrows this service can be done for $15.
> 
> Here are the bow specs:
> 
> Vengeance
> 33” ATA
> 7” BH
> 332-340 IBO with smooth mods
> 337-345 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)
> *
> UPDATED Vengeance Speeds*
> 
> 
> Vindicator
> 35” ATA
> 7 1/8” BH
> 332-340 with smooth mods
> 337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)
> 
> Kate Strother
> Owner: K & K Archery Inc
> Owner: Stingray Stabilizers
> 
> Bows Shipping with Smooth Mods
> Extra Mods $20
> 4-5 fps difference between smooth and speed mods
> 
> 
> Note on the pockets from Kevin
> 
> "Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.
> 
> Pocket uses (2) 10-24 button heads to lock the pocket down.
> 
> The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.
> 
> This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift.
> 
> This means ACCURACY! "
> 
> 
> View attachment 950344
> View attachment 950343
> View attachment 950345
> View attachment 950346
> View attachment 950347
> View attachment 950348
> View attachment 950349


Hey Karbon, now we can call K & K archery K & K & K archery:heh:.


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Here are the bow specs:
> 
> Vengeance
> 33” ATA
> 7” BH
> 332-340 IBO with smooth mods
> 337-345 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)
> *
> UPDATED Vengeance Speeds*
> 
> 
> Vindicator
> 35” ATA
> 7 1/8” BH
> 332-340 with smooth mods
> 337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)
> 
> Exact same bow speeds? I thought there was a slight difference?


----------



## Oregon HG

spurroad said:


> Hey Karbon, now we can call K & K archery K & K & K archery:heh:.


Actually it would be the 4K Ranch Archery! Kevin, Kate, Kurt, and Karbon...


----------



## Karbon

I'm not apart of K&K. Just a fan of the bows built by KS since the Tribute/Alley


----------



## Karbon

I forgot to drop the Vindicators speeds by 2fps...damnit.


----------



## camo-timber

You said the web site would be up by Nov 1st?
Or did you mean Jan1st!!!!


----------



## Karbon

I will check with K&K on the website


----------



## BradMc26

Is there a website to order/look at those stabilizers?

I thought the bows were being shipped with the speed mods???

It might be good to also list the standard camos and the up charges on others for people to be aware of.

Man I like the looks of the cams and pockets. I am waiting to see a finished product before I take the plunge though.


----------



## Karbon

*http://www.stingraystabilizers.com/*


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Thank you Karbon.

Karbon is NOT a paid supporter or poster. 

Karbon is a guy that test most every archery product on the market and he always gives his honest opinion on products.

I have a lot of respect for people that buy and use what they like instead of "promoting" a product just because of the logo on the limb.

The website, I have no real idea when it will be up and operational, Kate has been dealing with that part. I think it is soon, they are waiting on PICTURES!!!


----------



## Out West

Can we get a list of the current dealers so far? I'm sure there are none near me to try one of these bows.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thank you Karbon.
> 
> Karbon is NOT a paid supporter or poster.
> 
> Karbon is a guy that test most every archery product on the market and he always gives his honest opinion on products.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for people that buy and use what they like instead of "promoting" a product just because of the logo on the limb.
> 
> The website, I have no real idea when it will be up and operational, Kate has been dealing with that part. I think it is soon, they are waiting on PICTURES!!!


Well take some pictures :wink:


----------



## Karbon

*SH Archery
AKA Scottie/PA is the only dealer I can remember...LOL*


----------



## COATED

Out West said:


> Can we get a list of the current dealers so far? I'm sure there are none near me to try one of these bows.


A guy on AT that goes by Tuskbuster is a dealer....


----------



## PoppieWellie

1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA

Plus

BearFoot in Michigan 
300 Archery in NH 
Pinwheel 12 also lists as K&K dealer on his signature, (603)899-2791


----------



## Karbon

Woodsedge is also a dealer...


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


> Woodsedge is also a dealer...


Kabon,
Thanks for not YELLING anymore. 
I was getting a head ache. LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

thnaks for putting this all in one place


----------



## Karbon

I did not use many caps, lol.


----------



## BucksnBass525

The specs on these bows are perfect. I will definitely be looking forward to the reviews, or maybe I'll just order one.


----------



## nhns4

BucksnBass525 said:


> The specs on these bows are perfect. I will definitely be looking forward to the reviews, or maybe I'll just order one.



Nike--- Just Do It.


----------



## Artemiz

Is the draw force curve posted before comparing a 66lb Infinity versus 65 lb Vengeance & Vindicator still an accurate representation of what to expect from these bows?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Artemiz said:


> Is the draw force curve posted before comparing a 66lb Infinity versus 65 lb Vengeance & Vindicator still an accurate representation of what to expect from these bows?


Yes it is, it's about 99% exactly the same, every bow will vary but it is a very noticeable difference in DFC's when you draw them side by side.


----------



## peregrine82

Will the draw force curve with speed mods be more comparable to the SR and Infinity or will there be a noticeable difference with these as well.


----------



## FishingBen

Did you mention the percentages of right hand to left hand models available? BTW this post was not made to be fun. lain: All of those posts are on the limited edition thread. Which... BTW I just added some really fun posts to.


----------



## vhunter

OK serious question here. What shade of eye shadows does Kevin use? 


Tell me I can't have fun will ya.


----------



## nhns4

FishingBen said:


> Did you mention the percentages of right hand to left hand models available? BTW this post was not made to be fun. lain: All of those posts are on the limited edition thread. Which... BTW I just added some really fun posts to.


He did mention the numbers. Can't remember exactly off the top of my head.


----------



## pendejo37

nhns4 said:


> He did mention the numbers. Can't remember exactly off the top of my head.


It was 7%

vengeance-70
vindicator-35


----------



## andy7yo

Artemiz said:


> Is the draw force curve posted before comparing a 66lb Infinity versus 65 lb Vengeance & Vindicator still an accurate representation of what to expect from these bows?





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes it is, it's about 99% exactly the same, every bow will vary but it is a very noticeable difference in DFC's when you draw them side by side.


Where are these DFC's posted at , I never saw them.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

peregrine82 said:


> Will the draw force curve with speed mods be more comparable to the SR and Infinity or will there be a noticeable difference with these as well.


Still a noticeable difference in the DFC between an Infinity/SR and the K & K bows with the speed mods.

K & K bows are much smoother and have a VASTLY improved valley.


----------



## waterfowler24

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Still a noticeable difference in the DFC between an Infinity/SR and the K & K bows with the speed mods.
> 
> K & K bows are much smoother and have a VASTLY improved valley.


Which of the two mods with have the best valley?


----------



## DOAGuide

_I posted this on the "fun" thread but thought it was relavent here._
Okay I need some help here to confirm that I am not crazy. Here are the speeds that Kevin posted on the Vengeance. I was playing with the speed calculator and came up with the following:

Out of a 29" 66# vengeance with a 395 gr arrow doing 315fps the calculator I am using puts the IBO of that bow at 351. Can that be right? If so that is smokin fast. Somebody tell me my math is wrong cause if it is right I might drive to Kevins house just to pay homage to the master!!!!!!!!

That would mean if I was shooting a 29/70 with a 415 gr acc pro-hunter I would be getting 317 fps with 92.6 ft/lb of KE. DDAAANNNNGGGGG!

David



Vengeance 66.0#

29" 
336 gr 337 fps
395 gr 315 fps437 gr 300 fps
463 gr 293 fps

28 1/2"
336 gr 332 fps
395 gr 309 fps
437 gr 294 fps
463 gr 287 fps

28"
336 gr 327 fps
395 gr 305 fps
437 gr 290 fps
463 gr 282 fps

27 1/2"
336 gr 322 fps
395 gr 299 fps
437 gr 284 fps
463 gr 278 fps

27"
336 gr 317 fps
395 gr 294 fps
437 gr 280 fps
463 gr 274 fps


----------



## Artemiz

waterfowler24 said:


> Which of the two mods with have the best valley?


Kevin posted this before but I think it's worth re-posting:










Kevin's picture was a bit larger, can't figure out why photobucket is reducing picture size...


----------



## DOAGuide

Man the DFC for the smooth mods looks like butta baby.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

waterfowler24 said:


> Which of the two mods with have the best valley?


Easiest to let up would be the smooth mod, the valleys will be very close, the speed mod just holds peak a little longer so when letting up it will hit peak a touch sooner. 

Just imagine the DFC in reverse, that is how the bow will feel when letting down or "creeping".


----------



## 2lunger

Vengeance- 930 rh, 70 lh- 1000 total
Vindicator- 465 rh, 35 lh- 500 total


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## DOAGuide

Morning bump


----------



## jjbuilder

Thanks for starting this thread Karbon, I gave up on the other thread a long time ago.


----------



## Karbon

jjbuilder said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Karbon, I gave up on the other thread a long time ago.


It was needed


----------



## BradMc26

Since no pictures are out yet, has there been any mention as to how the bows are going to look? Call me crazy or vain, but I have to like how a bow looks before I will even consider buying it.

Are the new K&K bows going to have the heavy pre-loaded limb look ala PSE or something more curved and swept back ala SA Vanquish?


----------



## Dameon

BradMc26 said:


> Since no pictures are out yet, has there been any mention as to how the bows are going to look? Call me crazy or vain, but I have to like how a bow looks before I will even consider buying it.
> 
> Are the new K&K bows going to have the heavy pre-loaded limb look ala PSE or something more curved and swept back ala SA Vanquish?


Good question, but if you look at all the bows Kevin has designed, I would imagine that it would look more like the SA Vanquish/Infinity/SR-71 rather than the PSE Omen. Or at least I hope so.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> Good question, but if you look at all the bows Kevin has designed, I would imagine that it would look more like the SA Vanquish/Infinity/SR-71 rather than the PSE Omen. Or at least I hope so.


Im thinking the same.. He did say that triangles where cut in the riser( think he did some where) so, i was thinking something like the looks of the elites. but, your right, would think it would look like the strothers bows....Hope it dont look like the PSE, never did like that look


----------



## Karbon

Hoyt Triangle Quiver mount on the bows...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

houndhamrick said:


> Im thinking the same.. He did say that triangles where cut in the riser( think he did some where) so, i was thinking something like the looks of the elites. but, your right, would think it would look like the strothers bows....Hope it dont look like the PSE, never did like that look


I have a certain look that I like in a riser, so if you look back at all the Bowtechs, 1999-2006, Elites 2006-2009, SA 2010!!! you will see they all have a similar look. The K & K will have some of the same lines but a few different ones as well. You will look and say yes, Kevin designed that riser.

No huge pre-load on the limbs.



Karbon said:


> Hoyt Triangle Quiver mount on the bows...


Correct, the only triangles are for the quiver mount.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain look that I like in a riser, so if you look back at all the Bowtechs, 1999-2006, Elites 2006-2009, SA 2010!!! you will see they all have a similar look. The K & K will have some of the same lines but a few different ones as well. You will look and say yes, Kevin designed that riser.
> 
> No huge pre-load on the limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the only triangles are for the quiver mount.


In other words, this will be one beautiful looking bow with sexy lines on the riser and graceful limbs. Kind of like Angelina Jolie in tight camo leather.


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> In other words, this will be one beautiful looking bow with sexy lines on the riser and graceful limbs. Kind of like Angelina Jolie in tight camo leather.


Sounds like something I'd sleep with.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nhns4 said:


> Sounds like something I'd sleep with.


Good thing I had all the edges corner rounded!!!

Might get a cut other wise.

If your wife reads your post you may be sleeping with the dogs outside!!! LOL


----------



## BradMc26

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain look that I like in a riser, so if you look back at all the Bowtechs, 1999-2006, Elites 2006-2009, SA 2010!!! you will see they all have a similar look. The K & K will have some of the same lines but a few different ones as well. You will look and say yes, Kevin designed that riser.
> 
> No huge pre-load on the limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the only triangles are for the quiver mount.


That is great to hear. 

I just love the way my Vanquish looks with the swept back/slightly curved limbs. When I am hunting, I spend more time looking at the bow instead of for deer.


----------



## vhunter

Kevin, besides your current line of bows, which bow of yours is your favorite bow. (Not saying your best, but your favorite)

Also what bow that you did not design is your favorite?


----------



## dito

DOAGuide said:


> _I posted this on the "fun" thread but thought it was relavent here._
> Okay I need some help here to confirm that I am not crazy. Here are the speeds that Kevin posted on the Vengeance. I was playing with the speed calculator and came up with the following:
> 
> Out of a 29" 66# vengeance with a 395 gr arrow doing 315fps the calculator I am using puts the IBO of that bow at 351. Can that be right? If so that is smokin fast. Somebody tell me my math is wrong cause if it is right I might drive to Kevins house just to pay homage to the master!!!!!!!!
> 
> That would mean if I was shooting a 29/70 with a 415 gr acc pro-hunter I would be getting 317 fps with 92.6 ft/lb of KE. DDAAANNNNGGGGG!
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> 395 gr 315 fps437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> 27 1/2"
> 336 gr 322 fps
> 395 gr 299 fps
> 437 gr 284 fps
> 463 gr 278 fps
> 
> 27"
> 336 gr 317 fps
> 395 gr 294 fps
> 437 gr 280 fps
> 463 gr 274 fps


Bump to this question!


----------



## houndhamrick

dito said:


> Bump to this question!


Its True....Smokin Fast...


----------



## inline6power

did you happen to test anything at 30inch and 31 inch? i have monkey arms and really want to see what these bows will do with the longer draw arms i have.


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## Jayb22

dito said:


> Bump to this question!


Take the first speeds;

Vengeance 66.0#

29" 
336 gr 337 fps

you can safely add 3-4 fps for the 10 extra grains and add 10 fps for the 1" shorter draw and you are at 350-351 IBO


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> Take the first speeds;
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> 
> you can safely add 3-4 fps for the 10 extra grains and add 10 fps for the 1" shorter draw and you are at 350-351 IBO


Yeah I played with the Backcountry Bowhunting archery calculator and came up with 351. While I am sure not all of the bows will come in that high it is awesome to see that the prototype is capable of that performance. 

Did Kevin say this was with the speed mod?


----------



## houndhamrick

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I played with the Backcountry Bowhunting archery calculator and came up with 351. While I am sure not all of the bows will come in that high it is awesome to see that the prototype is capable of that performance.
> 
> Did Kevin say this was with the speed mod?


Think he said it was smooth mod...


----------



## DOAGuide

Any chance we can get the same speed chart posted for the smooth mods?


----------



## DOAGuide

houndhamrick said:


> Think he said it was smooth mod...


I actually just found it and he did say they were speed mods.


----------



## Out West

*Tuning Video*

Kevin,

Will you be doing a Youtube tuning video for these new bows? Or better yet, will Kate be doing a tuning video for these bows? She would be better to look at....:wink:


----------



## yellowdogg

So Reaper Buck is avalible for the bow? If so how, much extra is it.


----------



## DOAGuide

yellowdogg said:


> So Reaper Buck is avalible for the bow? If so how, much extra is it.


$45


----------



## dito

What is a Reaper Buck?


----------



## nhns4

This is Reaper buck


----------



## PoppieWellie

Out West said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Will you be doing a Youtube tuning video for these new bows? Or better yet, will Kate be doing a tuning video for these bows? She would be better to look at....:wink:


Actually Kevin should be showing the bow, that way your attention would be on the bow, not on his make-up. J/K


----------



## Bowbuster123

Your right!!! it is NO FUN on page #3


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> Kevin, besides your current line of bows, which bow of yours is your favorite bow. (Not saying your best, but your favorite)
> 
> Also what bow that you did not design is your favorite?



My favorites that I designed are the Allegiance, Envy, Infinity now the K & K ones, they are both very sweet shooting bows.

Bows I didn't design but like are, Hoyt Alphamax, PSE Axe 7.




inline6power said:


> did you happen to test anything at 30inch and 31 inch? i have monkey arms and really want to see what these bows will do with the longer draw arms i have.


Yes I did test the Vindicator at 30" I thought I posted the speeds?




Out West said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Will you be doing a Youtube tuning video for these new bows? Or better yet, will Kate be doing a tuning video for these bows? She would be better to look at....:wink:


Yes, I will be making a tuning and tweaking video for the bows. If Kate did the video, we will just make it a silent video, you wouldn't be listening to anything she said!!!!


----------



## Huber

Kevin, I like black bows alot. Have you considered any different black finishes? I like Mathews anodized finish and PSE has a nice finish also. Not a huge fan of the powdercoated finish. Or how about a camo finish that does not rub off in front of the grip. To me when the camo wears off in front of the grip it makes a bow look cheap. Thanks Bob


----------



## 2lunger

inline6power said:


> did you happen to test anything at 30inch and 31 inch? i have monkey arms and really want to see what these bows will do with the longer draw arms i have.


I think Kevin said you would gain about 10 fps with the extra inch of dl. I couldn't find the post, so don't quote me on that. He did post two speeds for the vindicator on page 106 post #4225 in the monster thread.


----------



## bb11

Great thread Karbon. Thx! Do you know the adjustment range for the limbs and cams? Is it the standard 10 lbs (i.e. 60-70)?


----------



## DOAGuide

With the speeds he listed the IBO is 343.

Vindicator 60/30" 

421 gr @ 297 fps
463 gr @ 285 fps


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> With the speeds he listed the IBO is 343.
> 
> Vindicator 60/30"
> 
> 421 gr @ 297 fps
> 463 gr @ 285 fps


These are some fast bows.... So fast its hard to get pics of them lol....


----------



## chuckatuk

No pics at all.What about the bows you got the IBO speeds with?Come on a cell phone pic or something.I have your money in my pocket.All I need is a pic of a product.LOL


----------



## nhns4

chuckatuk said:


> No pics at all.What about the bows you got the IBO speeds with?Come on a cell phone pic or something.I have your money in my pocket.All I need is a pic of a product.LOL


Oh He's got the pics. He's just waiting for the right time.


----------



## Karbon

Pics soon...getting closer by the day.

Black is an available finish.


----------



## DOAGuide

I know. It's getting so close. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! just kidding, take your time Kevin.


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## HONKER

Ttt


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Orangechilly

Morning


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## Pinwheel 12

PoppieWellie said:


> 1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
> 2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
> 3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA
> 
> Plus
> 
> BearFoot in Michigan
> 300 Archery in NH
> Pinwheel 12 also lists as K&K dealer on his signature, (603)899-2791


Thanks...my shop is 300 Archery in NH...anyone needs anything, give a shout!


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## north slope

Kevin..... When and where do you want us to send our rests/arrow for our tunning??


----------



## north slope

ttt


----------



## PoppieWellie

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Thanks...my shop is 300 Archery in NH...anyone needs anything, give a shout!


Sorry about that extra carriage return character in the way.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Good evenin', all...

By chance is there a Texas dealer? Did I miss that somewhere? 

Thanks!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Good evenin', all...
> 
> By chance is there a Texas dealer? Did I miss that somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if there is a dealer in Texas yet. 

But if you want to order, you can do so directly from K&K, just send an email to

[email protected]


----------



## Karbon

ttt


----------



## brokenlittleman

If the bow is ordered through dealer (Scottie) will the bow be shipped to the dealer first and then shipped to the customer?


----------



## Bowldtalker

I remember reading on the other thread about 65# limbs. Kevin, would you confirm whether or not 65# limbs will be available for the Vindicator?
thanks


----------



## camo-timber

55# max would be even better


----------



## yellowdogg

Also, what is the situation with Reaper Buck camo. Is it avaible or not. Thanks Yellowdogg.


----------



## camo-timber

I thought someone said yes for 45$ more!


----------



## brokenlittleman

Bowldtalker said:


> I remember reading on the other thread about 65# limbs. Kevin, would you confirm whether or not 65# limbs will be available for the Vindicator?
> thanks


65# limbs are available on the Vindicator. Thats what I ordered.


----------



## yellowdogg

camo-timber said:


> I thought someone said yes for 45$ more!


Yes they did, but on another thread Kevin himself said that Reaper Buck is "unknown".


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Good deal, thanks, Poppie! I actually already have a Vindicator on order :wink:
I was primarily curious to see if Viking or maybe someone in Dallas was going to be slotted as a dealer going forward.


----------



## killerloop

Karbon said:


> *THE FIRST Stingray PIC is the standard camo.
> God's Country Early Season...as seen in the strings pic as well.
> 
> Black also and option.
> Camo limbs, black riser an option
> 
> NO Reverse AT*


thank you I was just reaching for my goggles


----------



## cordini

Reaper Buck is still in a holding pattern.....Waiting on the film to become available in the US


----------



## Karbon

sorry for the large type...I was working off my cell at the time...


----------



## Dameon

Karbon said:


> sorry for the large type...I was working off my cell at the time...


Actually, I liked it. Didn't need my glasses to read it. Wow, working off the cell...now that is some serious AT committment.


----------



## ChaseK

Back up!

Anything new KS?


----------



## Bowldtalker

Look at the DFC that was posted on page 2 of this thread, post #46. 








This compares the K&K to the Infinity. It's easy to see that the K&K rolls off into the valley an inch earlier with the speed mods, but it also reaches peak at the beginning of the draw cycle an inch earlier. I'm just curious how this will "feel" when shooting the bow. Obviously, the arrow needs to remain on the string for a certain distance in order to reach the desired speed. If reaching peak DW earlier in the cycle is a good thing, why wouldn't every bow maker already be doing it, or are they?
Here's a DFC on a very popular hunting bow with an IBO of about 330:








Note how much later this bow reaches peak weight; it rolls off about the same as the K&K. Comments?


----------



## BradMc26

I like the looks of the DFC for the smooth mods. Especially for a hunting setup. 

Isn't there only like 3-4 fps loss with the smooth mods?


----------



## BradMc26

It looks like around 5-6 fps.

Maybe I should've looked at the numbers before asking the question.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

If you notice the last 4-5" of the DFC stores less energy, this makes the bow easier to draw, and the transition into the valley smoother. Ever seen a guy not be able to draw a bow? It's not up front he has a problem, it's at the back end of the cycle.

The 330 fps DFC also holds more weight at the back end, after it starts dropping off from peak, it doesn't drop as much % of weight as the K & K cam. Compare the weight loss % at 23-26" in the DFC. 

All companies TRY to get the bow to hit peak ASAP, it makes the bow faster, helps with vibration because the string isn't as slack on returning to brace, and allows you to drop some weight off the back end of the cycle for a smoother transition into the valley.


----------



## tnarb

Will K&K be at the ATA show?


----------



## Artemiz

I have tried a few speed bows before and the steep ramp up to peak weight wasn't the issue, it was the sudden pothole-like feel of the valley that I found annoying.


----------



## inline6power

any test done with a 31 inch draw?


----------



## Bowldtalker

Kevin,
I agree that generally that when a bow is hard to pull it's at the end of the cycle. I've got a shoulder issue that reared it's ugly head last weekend when I was testing 3 different speed bows. All 3 were set to the same DW, all had the same DL, and all had 6" brace heights. Bow 1 had 34 ATA, Bow 2 had 32" ATA, Bow 3 had 34.75" ATA.
I started with bow 1 and it drew ok, but it had a "hump" at the end that gave me a little trouble. Bow 2 was similar but with less of a hump. Bow 3 was the easiest of the 3 to draw all the way through the cycle. After a while when I came back to bow 1 I couldn't draw it up to the peak. It was at the beginning of the cycle where I had the problem. Now obviously the bow is telling me " reduce draw weight". If it were my bow that's what I would do, but it makes me think I should consider the beginning of the cycle. I could still draw bows 2 & 3. I could have continued drawing bow 3 for an extended period without a problem, bow 2 would have worn me out soon. I don't have dfc's for any of these, but can you hypothesize about why I couldn't draw bow 1 even though it was at the same draw weight as the others? (all tested on an analog scale)


----------



## achiro

Unless you are a freak of nature, you will be stronger in the early parts of a draw cycle when your hands are in close. It just makes sense to me to make that the area that you are pulling most of the weight.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bowldtalker said:


> Kevin,
> I agree that generally that when a bow is hard to pull it's at the end of the cycle. I've got a shoulder issue that reared it's ugly head last weekend when I was testing 3 different speed bows. All 3 were set to the same DW, all had the same DL, and all had 6" brace heights. Bow 1 had 34 ATA, Bow 2 had 32" ATA, Bow 3 had 34.75" ATA.
> I started with bow 1 and it drew ok, but it had a "hump" at the end that gave me a little trouble. Bow 2 was similar but with less of a hump. Bow 3 was the easiest of the 3 to draw all the way through the cycle. After a while when I came back to bow 1 I couldn't draw it up to the peak. It was at the beginning of the cycle where I had the problem. Now obviously the bow is telling me " reduce draw weight". If it were my bow that's what I would do, but it makes me think I should consider the beginning of the cycle. I could still draw bows 2 & 3. I could have continued drawing bow 3 for an extended period without a problem, bow 2 would have worn me out soon. I don't have dfc's for any of these, but can you hypothesize about why I couldn't draw bow 1 even though it was at the same draw weight as the others? (all tested on an analog scale)


Maybe your mind was tricking you because it knew that bow 1 had the bigger hump at the end?

When I shoot flight bows I NEVER know the DW until after the shoot, I don't want my mind playing havoc on my body, and telling it that this is alot of weight.


----------



## Bowldtalker

achiro, I think you hit on the answer :awkward:


----------



## Bowldtalker

Kevin, that is entirely possible. The more I think about it I realize it could be any number of things, not the least of which could be that maybe I just didn't use proper technique in the draw because I was feeling sore.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

tnarb said:


> Will K&K be at the ATA show?


Nope


----------



## salty444

Jayb22 said:


> Thanks karbon.
> 
> Here is reaper buck


OMG that is awesome.... I want one. how do u order a bow with this finish? Will it come tuned since nobody around here has ever heard of these bows?


----------



## HCH

Wow!


----------



## Karbon

salty444 said:


> OMG that is awesome.... I want one. how do u order a bow with this finish? Will it come tuned since nobody around here has ever heard of these bows?


Just PM or Call Scottie/pa

(see phone # in my sig)


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Karbon said:


> Just PM or Call Scottie/pa
> 
> (see phone # in my sig)


Or any of the K&K Archery dealerships....;-)


----------



## Karbon

woops.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> Why won't K&K be at the ATA show? I would think it would be an excellent opportunity to get the word out. Just as long as there is at least 100 ft between the SA and K&K booth, I think it would be fun.


ATA show is dealer only, we aren't trying to set up dealers, so not much reason to go.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ATA show is dealer only, we aren't trying to set up dealers, so not much reason to go.


Gotcha...makes sense.


----------



## Dameon

Quick question...Will my pseudo bow master press with split-limb adaptors work on the Vengeance for string changes, peep installing, etc?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ATA show is dealer only, we aren't trying to set up dealers, so not much reason to go.


That is a good point.


----------



## op27

Dameon said:


> Quick question...Will my pseudo bow master press with split-limb adaptors work on the Vengeance for string changes, peep installing, etc?


I sure hope so, I dont want to build a press just yet.


----------



## petrey10

pretty sweet comparison right there...


----------



## alaz

Is reaper buck a definate option.


----------



## Dameon

alaz said:


> Is reaper buck a definate option.


I would say yes, but it will be the last film to be dipped due to its projected arrival in January. If that is what you want, go ahead and put your order in and be sure to let Kate and Kevin know that you are okay if you have to wait.


----------



## yellowdogg

ttt


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Any word when we will get to see a picture of the bows?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Not this week!!!! *@&^#&@!*[email protected](

I will post pics of a finished bow ASAP, and the website company will then have the finished camo dipped bows sent to them for pics so the website can go up.

Trust me, I want to post a pic as much as some want to see a pic.


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Not this week!!!! *@&^#&@!*[email protected](
> 
> I will post pics of a finished bow ASAP, and the website company will then have the finished camo dipped bows sent to them for pics so the website can go up.
> 
> Trust me, I want to post a pic as much as some want to see a pic.


Maybe for Christmas then.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics of a finished bow ASAP
> 
> Trust me, I want to post a pic as much as some want to see a pic.


Is what it is...I'd rather it be right...and if there is a sheet of any kind in the pics it better be over a dead body:heh:


----------



## Karbon

It's cold here in WI right now. No biggie for me Kevin. Get it right and the excitement will follow.


----------



## John 501

Dameon said:


> Why won't K&K be at the ATA show? I would think it would be an excellent opportunity to get the word out. Just as long as there is at least 100 ft between the SA and K&K booth, I think it would be fun.


The word is out ! Everybody knows what kind of product he designs and how they shoot. Kevin take your time, and I can't wait till I get my Vengenance .


----------



## Dameon

John 501 said:


> The word is out ! Everybody knows what kind of product he designs and how they shoot. Kevin take your time, and I can't wait till I get my Vengenance .


True...I just started noticing how many people have "K&K Vengeance on order" in their sigs, myself included. I am real glad that K&K is getting off to such a strong start without even having a website or finished pics up yet. Imagine how fast the orders will pile in once the pics are up.


----------



## norsask darton

Dameon said:


> True...I just started noticing how many people have "K&K Vengeance on order" in their sigs, myself included. I am real glad that K&K is getting off to such a strong start without even having a website or finished pics up yet. Imagine how fast the orders will pile in once the pics are up.


I would say that most everyone that ordered has had dealings with a bow Kevin designed. Makes me glad that I was unable to order a new bow until now! My brother-in-law wants to replace his 4 year old Darton and I keep telling him to order up a K&K. I have the GT500 and can hardly wait to finally get another one of his bows, even tuned by the man himself. I have absolutely no doubt I will be in awe of the Vengeance. I'll keep working on the brother-in-law to order one. Anyone know how many are left?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

R0CKETMAN said:


> Is what it is...I'd rather it be right...and if there is a sheet of any kind in the pics it better be over a dead body:heh:


Can I pick who's body is under the sheet? J/K?

There will be no stupid sheets, I think one copy cat sheet company is enough!!!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Can I pick who's body is under the sheet? J/K?
> 
> There will be no stupid sheets, I think one copy cat sheet company is enough!!!



Sure, but I think it would be bodies LOL J/K


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF,

I think you may be correct!!! LOL


----------



## SemperF

Some things come in threes, fours you know what I mean LOL J/K


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF said:


> Some things come in threes, fours you know what I mean LOL J/K


3's or 4's??? No, I have my shoes off so I can count higher!!!! LOL


----------



## SemperF

You might want to get Kate's feet in on the counting she could add to this as we men forget some things or people LOL J/K


----------



## antler365

Do i need to remind you boy's.......... NO FUN!!!!!


----------



## shockman

The chat is not about fun... its all business...unfinished as it may be.


----------



## SemperF

I didn't do it, how about the new limb pockets they look nice in the raw.......(changing the subject) I know I know go stand in the corner. LOL


----------



## antler365

SemperF said:


> I didn't do it, how about the new limb pockets they look nice in the raw.......(changing the subject) I know I know go stand in the corner.
> 
> LOL !!!!


----------



## antler365

Who is making the side plates?


----------



## blmarlin

Any ETA on pictures?


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Not this week!!!! *@&^#&@!*[email protected](
> 
> I will post pics of a finished bow ASAP, and the website company will then have the finished camo dipped bows sent to them for pics so the website can go up.
> 
> Trust me, I want to post a pic as much as some want to see a pic.


there your eta!!!!!


----------



## blmarlin

thanks must have missed it when I scanned.


----------



## CdBurner

Are these bows coming with an Invelvet like finish under/in the camo? Thought I read they were...


----------



## Longbow42

CdBurner said:


> Are these bows coming with an Invelvet like finish under/in the camo? Thought I read they were...


 No they are not, will be regular dipped finish.


----------



## footindave

I do have one question and maybe it has been covered but on my infinity as well as a few others I have seen the black finish on my limb pockets comes off in a blink and I am very anal with my bows, but am wondering if the the [email protected] bows will have a more durable finish on the limb pockets.


----------



## SemperF

I believe Mike Cole Oregon HG is dipping these and look at his pics in the fun thread I don't think this will be an issue.


----------



## Dameon

The poor finish on the SA bows is a topic that Kevin was very displeased with and he has decided to go with a very top notch company in Oregon...Mike at Oregon Hydrographics. I am pretty sure that you will be pleased with his work. Kevin is notoriously anal about his designs and I can feel pretty safe in saying that he will not be letting the little things slide. IF he did, I bet we would already have pics and a website up. The fact that he will not post pics until every single little detail has been examined and approved by him and Kate should put your mind at ease...or at least it has for me.

SemperF...you beat me to it again. You must type fast for an old guy.


----------



## PoppieWellie

footindave said:


> I do have one question and maybe it has been covered but on my infinity as well as a few others I have seen the black finish on my limb pockets comes off in a blink and I am very anal with my bows, but am wondering if the the [email protected] bows will have a more durable finish on the limb pockets.


You are not alone, dipping service for K&K is a much better than before.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> The poor finish on the SA bows is a topic that Kevin was very displeased with and he has decided to go with a very top notch company in Oregon...Mike at Oregon Hydrographics. I am pretty sure that you will be pleased with his work. Kevin is notoriously anal about his designs and I can feel pretty safe in saying that he will not be letting the little things slide. IF he did, I bet we would already have pics and a website up. The fact that he will not post pics until every single little detail has been examined and approved by him and Kate should put your mind at ease...or at least it has for me.
> 
> SemperF...you beat me to it again. You must type fast for an old guy.


Old guy Ha Ha 43 going on 6 as I get sent to the corner once in awhile. LOL Mike is da man afterall Kevin picked him......


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Actually to my knowledge, OHG dipped some of the bows from the "previous" company.

I'm not in any way saying OHG dipped the ones with poor finishes as another "dipper" was used as well.

On the finish topic, I've always been told that the "rubbery" invelvet finish is less durable. If that's the case, then Bowtech must use a proprietary method as their finish is extremely durable. Would love to have seen it on KK with same durability.

Edit: KK, is bow with "no finish" option available? So my choice of finishes can be applied.


----------



## PoppieWellie

R0CKETMAN said:


> Actually to my knowledge, OHG dipped some of the bows from the "previous" company.
> 
> I'm not in any way saying OHG dipped the ones with poor finishes as another "dipper" was used as well.
> 
> On the finish topic, I've always been told that the "rubbery" invelvet finish is less durable. If that's the case, then Bowtech must use a proprietary method as their finish is extremely durable. Would love to have seen it on KK with same durability.
> 
> Edit: KK, is bow with "no finish" option available? So my choice of finishes can be applied.



Many people including yours truly have asked that questions over the General Discussion thread, Kevin has provided very compelling reasons why not to do it.

BTW, I don't mind to get a K&K bow with clear coating.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

PoppieWellie said:


> Many people including yours truly have asked that questions over the General Discussion thread, Kevin has provided very compelling reasons why not to do it.
> 
> BTW, I don't mind to get a K&K bow with clear coating.


Thanks, I must have missed the "compelling" reasons an unfinished riser/limbs was not an option. Must have been wedged in between the:

"oh my kevin what big biceps you have" and the "morning" posts...I'll look again


----------



## BradMc26

Does anyone know who did the dipping after OHG?


----------



## cordini

There would be several people who know, but it really doesn't matter since Mike is doing the K & K bows.....Just trying to keep this a "positive" thread.


----------



## BradMc26

Yeah I know, just wondering out of curiousity.

Does anyone know what the "official" count is on the number of bows ordered? I am still waiting to see a full pic. I am a lefty, so that may be my saving grace.


----------



## cordini

Kate knows.....I would venture to say a pic may be just a few days away.....Possibly under a tree with wrap on it! You know Kate & Kevin like to have fun!!


----------



## BradMc26

Yeah, all I want for X-mas is a new YouTube video!


----------



## shockman

No way of knowing just how many bows are ordered.
I belive Kevin stated in another thread that a projected lead time for new orders may be in to March at this point.
With the short list of quality dealers that are lined up...pictures become availiable... the balance of bows are going to sell in a hurry.


----------



## 5MilesBack

achiro said:


> Unless you are a freak of nature, you will be stronger in the early parts of a draw cycle when your hands are in close.


OK, I must be a freak of nature then.:wink: I usually don't have any problems drawing a bow, but if I do it's always in those first few inches. Perhaps it has something to do with monkey arms all cramped up at the start of the draw. Once I get the draw going.......it's no problem from there on out.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

R0CKETMAN said:


> Thanks, I must have missed the "compelling" reasons an unfinished riser/limbs was not an option. Must have been wedged in between the:
> 
> "oh my kevin what big biceps you have" and the "morning" posts...I'll look again


The reason we WON"T sell a unfinished products:

1) I have no clue how it would be finished, too much heat on the limbs can caused problems.

2) I want my insurance to cover my butt, and If I just send you a unassembled bow and you screw it up and get hurt, guess who would be liable?

3) I want the name on the bow, if you have it finished I don't think you have any K & K logos.

4) I'm very OCD about how the bows would be assembled and tweaked, I can't do that if you assemble the bow.

5) I don't have a fifth reason I can think of, but the first 4 are enough with 1 and 2 being the main reasons.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BradMc26 said:


> Yeah I know, just wondering out of curiousity.
> 
> Does anyone know what the "official" count is on the number of bows ordered? I am still waiting to see a full pic. I am a lefty, so that may be my saving grace.


I do know Kate mentioned last week we had 7 LH Vindicators left and 22 LH Vengeance left.

I have no clue about the RH stuff.


----------



## Dameon

Hey Kevin, when should we start shipping you our rests and arrows? The word is that you're approaching the finish line.


----------



## link06

Hey Kevin I was wondering, I ordered my Vengeance with speed mods awhile back instead of smooth but I see they are being shipped standard with smooth. Do I have to pay extra for speed mods if I would rather have them over smooth or do I get a choice of the two. I have already paid in full so I need to know if I need to send more money to get the speed mods instead of smooth?


----------



## Dameon

Hey Kevin, if you're still on break.......

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Just 1 More

link06 said:


> Hey Kevin I was wondering, I ordered my Vengeance with speed mods awhile back instead of smooth but I see they are being shipped standard with smooth. Do I have to pay extra for speed mods if I would rather have them over smooth or do I get a choice of the two. I have already paid in full so I need to know if I need to send more money to get the speed mods instead of smooth?


Kind of wondering the same thing.. I specified Speed mods on my order but, Kevin posted they will all ship with smooth mods.. so i'm figuring another $20 for the speed mods when the time comes


----------



## link06

Just 1 More said:


> Kind of wondering the same thing.. I specified Speed mods on my order but, Kevin posted they will all ship with smooth mods.. so i'm figuring another $20 for the speed mods when the time comes


Hopefully we have the option, I don't see why not.


----------



## JG358

link06 said:


> Hopefully we have the option, I don't see why not.


Keven told me he would ship a bow with both sets of mods if I included an extra $20 to cover the cost of the speed mods when I payed for the bow.


----------



## Dameon

I ordered both so I can have the option to switch between the two depending on how I am feeling and whether or not I can score some time for 
3D this next year. Personally, IF I had the money for a LH Vindicator, I would get smooth mods on that and speed mods on the Vengeance. But alas, the kids and wife are demanding presents as well....


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The reason we WON"T sell a unfinished products:
> 
> 1) I have no clue how it would be finished, too much heat on the limbs can caused problems.
> 
> 2) I want my insurance to cover my butt, and If I just send you a unassembled bow and you screw it up and get hurt, guess who would be liable?
> 
> 3) I want the name on the bow, if you have it finished I don't think you have any K & K logos.
> 
> 4) I'm very OCD about how the bows would be assembled and tweaked, I can't do that if you assemble the bow.
> 
> 5) I don't have a fifth reason I can think of, but the first 4 are enough with 1 and 2 being the main reasons.


Thanks, just wondered "if", the "why" was a bonus and makes sense....

Now it's just a matter of "what can brown do for me". I love the smell of a UPS truck in the morning.


----------



## BradMc26

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I do know Kate mentioned last week we had 7 LH Vindicators left and 22 LH Vengeance left.
> 
> I have no clue about the RH stuff.


Only 22 LH Vengeances left! Now here I was thinking I was unique and special. I didn't think there was that many of us in the archery world.

Dude, you have to hurry up and post some pics for me to make up my mind.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

BradMc26 said:


> Only 22 LH Vengeances left! Now here I was thinking I was unique and special. I didn't think there was that many of us in the archery world.
> 
> Dude, you have to hurry up and post some pics for me to make up my mind.


I got one of those lefties coming


----------



## matjok

Address to send the rest and arrows (if you would like the bows to be tuned with your own rest and arrows) as posted by Kevin on the "fun thread":



*Send the rest to:

K & K Archery LLC
690 N McDonald Ct
Post Falls ID 83854

If you are having a dealer send a rest for you, YOUR name must be included somewhere for me to know who's rest I have.

I have a rest that was delivered with NO info inside at all!!!! I guess I have a free rest. J/K

If you had a shop send in a rest for you PM me, with the dealers name. *


----------



## Just 1 More

matjok said:


> Address to send the rest and arrows (if you would like the bows to be tuned with your own rest and arrows) as posted by Kevin on the "fun thread":
> 
> 
> 
> *Send the rest to:
> 
> K & K Archery LLC
> 690 N McDonald Ct
> Post Falls ID 83854
> 
> If you are having a dealer send a rest for you, YOUR name must be included somewhere for me to know who's rest I have.
> 
> I have a rest that was delivered with NO info inside at all!!!! I guess I have a free rest. J/K
> 
> If you had a shop send in a rest for you PM me, with the dealers name. *


you have got to be kidding... Makes me feel smarter than I thought.. thanks whoever did that


----------



## Dameon

Are you guys planning on sending your rest and arrows before or after Christmas?


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Are you guys planning on sending your rest and arrows before or after Christmas?


neither... not sending mine.. Thats all part of the enjoyment of a new bow


----------



## matjok

Dameon said:


> Are you guys planning on sending your rest and arrows before or after Christmas?


After Christmas. Too busy to pack and ship now.


----------



## Dameon

That's what I am thinking as well. I don't want to even try and head out to the PO, I might wind up going postal...especially here in St. Louis.


----------



## matjok

Dameon said:


> That's what I am thinking as well. I don't want to even try and head out to the PO, I* might wind up going postal*...especially here in St. Louis.



Funny!


----------



## Bowbuster123

I will set my bow up myself. As long as Kevin has the bow timed and in spec, thats all I really care about. 
The first thing I always do with a new bow is measure EVERYTHING and write down all my findings. 
Then I put it on the drawboard to check DL, timing and draw stops. 
This way after shooting a 100 or so arrows I can go back and check to see if anything is out of spec or out of time.
The last bow I received was running 7/8" long on DL and way out of spec. After sending it back to be put into spec (Because I couldn't bring it into spec without tying knots in the string) it came back 5/8" long on DL and still out of spec. Talk about great CS!


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> I will set my bow up myself. As long as Kevin has the bow timed and in spec, thats all I really care about.
> The first thing I always do with a new bow is measure EVERYTHING and write down all my findings.
> Then I put it on the drawboard to check DL, timing and draw stops.
> This way after shooting a 100 or so arrows I can go back and check to see if anything is out of spec or out of time.
> The last bow I received was running 7/8" long on DL and way out of spec. After sending it back to be put into spec (Because I couldn't bring it into spec without tying knots in the string) it came back 5/8" long on DL and still out of spec. Talk about great CS!


Fortunately none of us will have to deal with those issues. I know it was tough for a lot of people back then, but with Kevin doing it all I feel confident we will have things right the first time.


----------



## Bullhound

bowbuster123 said:


> i will set my bow up myself. As long as kevin has the bow timed and in spec, thats all i really care about.
> The first thing i always do with a new bow is measure everything and write down all my findings.
> Then i put it on the drawboard to check dl, timing and draw stops.
> This way after shooting a 100 or so arrows i can go back and check to see if anything is out of spec or out of time.
> The last bow i received was running 7/8" long on dl and way out of spec. After sending it back to be put into spec (because i couldn't bring it into spec without tying knots in the string) it came back 5/8" long on dl and still out of spec. Talk about great cs!



ouch!:mg:


----------



## Bowbuster123

DOAGuide said:


> Fortunately none of us will have to deal with those issues. I know it was tough for a lot of people back then, but *with Kevin doing it all I feel confident we will have things right the first time.*


This is why I had no reservations in ordering this bow. Things will be done Kevin's way or the highway.LOL


----------



## Bowbuster123

Ttt


----------



## AfterLife

Is there a dealer list of any sort???


----------



## Mys2kal

Not sure if this is all or still correct. I copied/pasted it from earlier in the thread.

1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA


Plus

BearFoot in Michigan
300 Archery in NH
Pinwheel 12 also lists as K&K dealer on his signature, (603)899-2791


----------



## Bullhound

Second year in a row I have ordered a bow without ever shooting one............ probably not the smartest way to go about it but what the hey! Vengeance on order and I don't know why but had to have that Buck Reaper camo. :darkbeer: 

Owning both an SR71 and Infinity presently, I'm very much looking forward to what the Vengeance will bring!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Just 1 More

Bullhound said:


> Second year in a row I have ordered a bow without ever shooting one............ probably not the smartest way to go about it but what the hey! Vengeance on order and I don't know why but had to have that Buck Reaper camo. :darkbeer:
> 
> Owning both an SR71 and Infinity presently, I'm very much looking forward to what the Vengeance will bring!  :thumbs_up


First one of KS designs I purchased sight unseen was a 2007 Synergy ordered late 2006.. definitly was not dissapointed.. then an 07 Envy.. and now a 2011 Veangence


----------



## 5MilesBack

Lots of folks think it's crazy to buy a bow sight unseen and having never shot it. But being LH and 32" draw.......I don't get to actually shoot many bows at all before buying them. So, for me........this really is nothing new. And knowing that Kevin is as anal as I am about things (maybe even a little more), I am pretty confident that I will like the bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## R0CKETMAN

The difference in buying a KK "sight unseen" and other bows it that it's in limited production. So, with only a "hand full" made compared to most, it will retain it's value and be super easy to move if it's not to your liking.


----------



## Out West

Can we hurry up with pictures please....:tongue: I've officially sold all of my bows, and I don't want to be bow-less for long... I'm leaning towards either two of the new 2011 Elites or each of the K&K bows... Hoping the K&K hype is true.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowbuster123

Out West said:


> Can we hurry up with pictures please....:tongue: I've officially sold all of my bows, and I don't want to be bow-less for long... I'm leaning towards either two of the new 2011 Elites or each of the K&K bows... Hoping the K&K hype is true.....:thumbs_up


Man thats and EASY disission to make. If you are buying 2 bows, just get one of each. One Elite and one K&K. Now you just have to decide on the models LOL


----------



## stormsearch

Does anybody know what kind of let off we can expect on these bows? I'm mainly interested in the 60 Vengeance. Thx


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stormsearch said:


> Does anybody know what kind of let off we can expect on these bows? I'm mainly interested in the 60 Vengeance. Thx


Let off is adjustable from as low as 50% if you want to revert back to 1970 to as high as 84% on most DL's.

The bows will ship at 80%.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Let off is adjustable from as low as 50% if you want to revert back to 1970 to as high as 84% on most DL's.
> 
> The bows will ship at 80%.


Is there a specific let off % that is optimal for the performance of the bow?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Is there a specific let off % that is optimal for the performance of the bow?


It seems as though 80% only loses about .5 fps over 74% so I will ship with the 80% just cause most people like the higher let off.


----------



## enkriss

Sorry, if I missed it, but I did not see it in this thread. Will the the Vengeance go to 30.5" DL. About to pull the trigger on one of these, but I did not see DL's.

Thanks,


----------



## Wappkid

Kevin What arrow spine will I need with the Vindicator 65lb 30in draw.Thanks


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It seems as though 80% only loses about .5 fps over 74% so I will ship with the 80% just cause most people like the higher let off.


Yeah I would give up a half fps for a little more full draw comfort. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## dtrkyman

what happens at 84%?


----------



## vhunter

dtrkyman said:


> what happens at 84%?


The flux capacitor kicks in and you can travel back in time.


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> The flux capacitor kicks in and you can travel back in time.


Always the funny man V. Man I miss you around here.


----------



## sdryan11b

are they still taking orders I am very interested and want to buy one. I sent an email to kevin just want to know if I should get my hopes up


----------



## DOAGuide

Yes they are still taking orders. But if you want one you might want to get a deposit in fast. Once pictures are posted they will go very fast.


----------



## Out West

Bowbuster123 said:


> Man thats and EASY disission to make. If you are buying 2 bows, just get one of each. One Elite and one K&K. Now you just have to decide on the models LOL


I've thought about that, but I'm looking for a primary and a backup bow with the same grip. That way I get the same consistency. I'm really hoping these K&K bows are the bomb. If they are, then I will be getting both a Vengeance and a Vindicator. 

I've only shot the 2011 Elite Pure so far, but I was really impressed with how easy and smooth it was to draw, and how comfortable it was to hold at full draw. And I hear the other Elites are the same. So if Kevin can produce these new K&K bows to be as smooth and be very comfortable at full draw, and have the added speed to boot. Then my decision will be very easy....


----------



## DOAGuide

Out West said:


> I've thought about that, but I'm looking for a primary and a backup bow with the same grip. That way I get the same consistency. I'm really hoping these K&K bows are the bomb. If they are, then I will be getting both a Vengeance and a Vindicator.
> 
> I've only shot the 2011 Elite Pure so far, but I was really impressed with how easy and smooth it was to draw, and how comfortable it was to hold at full draw. And I hear the other Elites are the same. So if Kevin can produce these new K&K bows to be as smooth and be very comfortable at full draw, and have the added speed to boot. Then my decision will be very easy....


Very smart thinking. While only time will tell how awesome the bows truely are, I am confident that Kevin will once again raise the bar for the rest of the industry.


----------



## sdryan11b

How much are they asking for deposit or can somebody who has ordered one pm me with info i would appreciate it


----------



## op27

$100


----------



## cordini

sdryan11b said:


> How much are they asking for deposit or can somebody who has ordered one pm me with info i would appreciate it


If you need more assistance, let me know....I will probably be off AT until early tomorrow....Work today until 6pm. Otherwise, you can send Kate or Kevin a PM with the model, camo selection you want, DL & DW.....Kate will send you a PayPal invoice for the $100 deposit. Once you send her the $ on PayPal, you are on the list.....


----------



## cordini

Actually, it would be better to email rather than send a PM.....[email protected] is the email you want to submit your order info to.


----------



## peregrine82

Fantastic range for let off. I will dial mine in at 75%, that is what feels best for me.


----------



## BradMc26

Do you have to use Paypal?


----------



## sdryan11b

Yup


----------



## antler365

BradMc26 said:


> Do you have to use Paypal?


No you do not.... Just let then know what method... I used a check..


----------



## T-mo

Help, please.
I'm about to order a Vengeance this Friday (payday). But I'm having trouble getting my draw length figured. I am hoping someone here can advise. Heres what I have so far. I know height doesn't matter, but for reference sake I am 69.5 inchs. 

My wingspan is 68/2.5=27.2 or 68-15/2=26.5.

However on my current bow if i measure from the inside of the string between the D loop squared to the deepest part of the grip, I get 26.875 on the draw board. 

So should i order one at 27 inches. How much will i have to adjust it?


----------



## bro.betterley

T-mo said:


> Help, please.
> I'm about to order a Vengeance this Friday (payday). But I'm having trouble getting my draw length figured. I am hoping someone here can advise. Heres what I have so far. I know height doesn't matter, but for reference sake I am 69.5 inchs.
> 
> My wingspan is 68/2.5=27.2 or 68-15/2=26.5.
> 
> However on my current bow if i measure from the inside of the string between the D loop squared to the deepest part of the grip, I get 26.875 on the draw board.
> 
> So should i order one at 27 inches. How much will i have to adjust it?


I would go with 28-28.5, but they can be changed without a press, your current bow is about a 28.5


----------



## andy7yo

T-mo said:


> Help, please.
> I'm about to order a Vengeance this Friday (payday). But I'm having trouble getting my draw length figured. I am hoping someone here can advise. Heres what I have so far. I know height doesn't matter, but for reference sake I am 69.5 inchs.
> 
> My wingspan is 68/2.5=27.2 or 68-15/2=26.5.
> 
> However on my current bow if i measure from the inside of the string between the D loop squared to the deepest part of the grip, I get 26.875 on the draw board.
> 
> So should i order one at 27 inches. How much will i have to adjust it?


Rotating mods on the K&K's so no worries, just adjust it till it fits.


----------



## archeryguru

Id be interested in learning more about the Vengeance i.e. solid limb or split limb. What the differences are between the smooth and speed mods? What is the % let off at the speeds posted. What kind of cable guards etc.


----------



## slim9300

archeryguru said:


> Id be interested in learning more about the Vengeance i.e. solid limb or split limb. What the differences are between the smooth and speed mods? What is the % let off at the speeds posted. What kind of cable guards etc.


Split limbs. 
A slightly stiffer DFC and 4-5 fps. 
83% let off. (11 lbs. holding weight on a 65# bow)
Nobody knows on the cable guard yet. It will be shown once the final pics are revealed.


----------



## T-mo

bro.betterley said:


> I would go with 28-28.5, but they can be changed without a press, your current bow is about a 28.5


So a 28 and i should be safe on both sides?


----------



## bro.betterley

The way u measure the draw length of a bow is from the depest part of the grip to the knock at full draw then add 1.75 inches, that would put your current bow at a strong 28.5


----------



## Sideways

I've been shooting a Mathews SQ2 for several years and am pondering a new bow for 2011. 
My current set up is RH- 26.5 DL at 63lbs shooting a carbon express maxima 250 with 100grn slick trick, I am shooting 258fps

Any idea what speed a Vengeance would shoot with the same set up? 
I consider myself a novice at best when it comes to setting up a bow, how hard is it to go from speed mod to the smooth mod if both were ordered. 

What is the rest of choice for the Vengeance? 
Thanks


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Sideways said:


> I've been shooting a Mathews SQ2 for several years and am pondering a new bow for 2011.
> My current set up is RH- 26.5 DL at 63lbs shooting a carbon express maxima 250 with 100grn slick trick, I am shooting 258fps
> 
> Any idea what speed a Vengeance would shoot with the same set up?
> I consider myself a novice at best when it comes to setting up a bow, how hard is it to go from speed mod to the smooth mod if both were ordered.
> 
> What is the rest of choice for the Vengeance?
> Thanks


 Do you know the weight of your arrow?


----------



## Sideways

arrows weigh 337grns


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Sideways said:


> arrows weigh 337grns


 I got on SFA and was going to say 340. You're looking somewhere between 295 and 300 fps depending on variables. I'd say it is alot faster than you're SQ2 at 26.5 !


----------



## 138104

Sideways said:


> I've been shooting a Mathews SQ2 for several years and am pondering a new bow for 2011.
> My current set up is RH- 26.5 DL at 63lbs shooting a carbon express maxima 250 with 100grn slick trick, I am shooting 258fps
> 
> Any idea what speed a Vengeance would shoot with the same set up?
> I consider myself a novice at best when it comes to setting up a bow, how hard is it to go from speed mod to the smooth mod if both were ordered.
> 
> What is the rest of choice for the Vengeance?
> Thanks


The SQ2 is a great bow! I still regret selling mine to a buddy:sad:

If you go with a new bow, I would get the smooth mods. Also, expect the draw to be stiffer than what you are used to. I would even suggest that you visit an archery shop and shoot some of the newer bows to get a feel for the draw. The SQ2 is much smoother than the speed bows offered today.


----------



## cordini

I don't think the speed mods are going to be a stiff as you imagine them to be....Kevin has said even the speed mods draw smoother than the "other" bows he has designed.


----------



## SemperF

To the Top and please nobody say anything except about K and K


----------



## nstrut

SemperF said:


> To the Top and please nobody say anything except about K and K


.......and for the love of God......*NO FUN!!!!!!!!!*!:angry::wink:


----------



## Bowbuster123

WOW!!!!
320 pages 
6396 posts (plus all the ones the Mods deleted)
206,627 views and they LOCK the K&K thread down because someone mentioned another bow company.
I have a riddle for you all....
What come from the North end of male cattle, that are all heading South?????
LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

That Riser looks Tough!!! Im Super Pumped!!


----------



## Tater1985

Bowbuster123 said:


> I have a riddle for you all....
> What come from the North end of male cattle, that are all heading South?????
> LOL


Steer patties?


----------



## SemperF

Tater1985 said:


> Steer patties?


Moose turd Pie its good though mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## achiro

semperf said:


> to the top and please nobody say anything except about k and k


bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, mathews, mathews, mathews, pse, pse, pse, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice!:nyah::nyah::nyah::angel:


----------



## SemperF

achiro said:


> bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, mathews, mathews, mathews, pse, pse, pse, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice!:nyah::nyah::nyah::angel:


LOL is all I can say


----------



## Big Country

achiro said:


> bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, mathews, mathews, mathews, pse, pse, pse, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice!:nyah::nyah::nyah::angel:


Russ, I am going to use "special" bait for your bear hunt next spring......:lol:


----------



## achiro

Big Country said:


> Russ, I am going to use "special" bait for your bear hunt next spring......:lol:


:tongue:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

What's the word Kevin? Shipping any protos soon/hint? Any pics on the horizon? Gettin close?


----------



## Bowbuster123

R0CKETMAN said:


> What's the word Kevin? Shipping any protos soon/hint? Any pics on the horizon? Gettin close?


!!!!!!!
Man where have you been ....... Pics were posted last night!!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

achiro said:


> bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, bowtech, mathews, mathews, mathews, pse, pse, pse, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, hoyt, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice, other brands of your choice!:nyah::nyah::nyah::angel:


Whew you almost got us locked on here if you would have mentioned "THE ONE"! Funny how many times I have seen on here "blowTech", Piece [email protected] Equiptment, blah blah and nothing done!

Seriously Kevin at this point Most of us could CARE LESS if there is a picture of the bow on your website, post it up with what it is and let the Forum go, so we can have our 1st amendment right and say what we want as long as we are keeping it clean which is obvious! As for this forum let their servers melt!


----------



## kwruppi

Bowbuster123 said:


> !!!!!!!
> Man where have you been ....... Pics were posted last night!!!!!


These are the posted pictures from last night.


----------



## nhns4

Things are getting good now. Pretty soon we should be seeing the finished product.


----------



## antler365

We need our own place to play........ We are like the blue collar kids playing in the rich neighborhood.. The boys in the izod shirts can't play with the boys in the Aerosmith T'shirts... "Warriors come out and play..." LOL


----------



## nhns4

The izod kids always ran home crying though!!!


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> The izod kids always ran home crying though!!!


Every Freakin' time LMAO......


----------



## Karbon

What happened to the last thread now???


----------



## SemperF

No telling it was fine before I slept got up at 3 30 and locked, should we start another


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> What happened to the last thread now???


No idea. One second it was fine then it wasn't.


----------



## antler365

I couldn't find anything in that thread that was worthy of locking....


----------



## antler365

Like a Phoenix...... From the ashes we will rise.


----------



## SemperF

I think we are up to two lockdowns daily


----------



## Karbon

Man that one can't get put on me at least. LOL


----------



## antler365

karbon said:


> man that one can't get put on me at least. Lol


lol


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> Man that one can't get put on me at least. LOL


Pretty much given up on a thread we seem to be the only ones that get in this much trouble and I have seen some threads way worse.


----------



## lil buck

Kevin, Kate,
Can you send me an email or a p.m. when my bow is ready. This is getting crazy trying to follow. With the posts getting closed.
Thank you..................


----------



## nhns4

Giving up would mean they win lol. My only guess is we were "off topic". Harming no one.


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Giving up would mean they win lol. My only guess is we were "off topic". Harming no one.


True so lets start another one and everbody put in on the last sentence waiting on Vengeance or Vindicator so we should be able to talk to each other with fun but be on topic.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

R0CKETMAN said:


> What's the word Kevin? Shipping any protos soon/hint? Any pics on the horizon? Gettin close?





kwruppi said:


> These are the posted pictures from last night.





Bowbuster123 said:


> !!!!!!!
> Man where have you been ....... Pics were posted last night!!!!!


Thanks, not sure why a third thread was started, but it does make it a little hard to see current events.

I dig the riser. It appears kinda "allegiance like", but I'm sure it will look different when it moves on beyond it's terminator state.


----------



## nhns4

3rd thread was started because the other is locked. And now both are locked.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

nhns4 said:


> 3rd thread was started because the other is locked. And now both are locked.


Good, it's not twitter. I glanced at the newer closed thread to see posts about tactical flashlight carry...geeesh

The cams look oh so nice even unfinished. Sounds like getting one back from the dipper and all dressed up is immanent.


----------



## .284

How many times can you hit F5 before something bad happens?
Man I want to see some more pictures. No actually, I want to feel something (like a VENGEANCE) in my hand.


----------



## cordini

From now on, I guess I will limit my comments to: "Can't wait for more pics & updates.....TTT" :behindsof


----------



## matjok

Karbon said:


> Man that one can't get put on me at least. LOL


Doesn't matter. It is always your fault..


----------



## north slope

matjok said:


> Doesn't matter. It is always your fault..


I think it was your harness color selection that got it closed down, "not that there is anything wrong with that"


----------



## vhunter

What in the heck is going on around here? What happened to the fun thread?


----------



## antler365

vhunter said:


> What in the heck is going on around here? What happened to the fun thread?


There will be NO fun...... Or candy for the children.


----------



## cordini

Can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## shockman

R0CKETMAN said:


> Thanks, not sure why a third thread was started, but it does make it a little hard to see current events.
> 
> I dig the riser. It appears kinda "allegiance like", but I'm sure it will look different when it moves on beyond it's terminator state.


My first thoughts when I saw the riser pic... very Allegiance looking.
Not a bad thing at all IMO... Allegiance with split limbs,solid pockets, and 345 IBO.
Kevin is not only a design genius...he's clairvoiant.


----------



## Wappkid

Where is the picture of the riser?


----------



## shockman

Wappkid said:


> Where is the picture of the riser?


Page 14 of this thread...post 265


----------



## north slope

cordini said:


> Can't wait for more pics & updates......


We are all just standing in line being careful what we say. This reminds me of a Seinfeld episode, NO SOUP FOR YOU..... NEXT!!!


----------



## vhunter

antler365 said:


> There will be NO fun...... Or candy for the children.


 As a wise man at elk camp once said, "Interesting"


----------



## Wappkid

shockman said:


> Page 14 of this thread...post 265


Thanks
Cant wait for pictures of the finished bow.


----------



## Wappkid

Where is the address to send our rest to.Thanks


----------



## matjok

Wappkid said:


> Where is the address to send our rest to.Thanks




K & K archery LLC
690 N McDonald Ct
Post Falls
ID 83854


----------



## matjok

north slope said:


> I think it was your harness color selection that got it closed down, "not that there is anything wrong with that"



Can't wait for more pics & updates...... 
:teeth:


----------



## Wappkid

Thanks
One more question
What arrow spine would I need for a Vindicator 65lb 30in draw?


----------



## matjok

Wappkid said:


> Thanks
> One more question
> What arrow spine would I need for a Vindicator 65lb 30in draw?


My best guess is 340 (but it is only a "best guess" :teeth


----------



## Mys2kal

matjok said:


> My best guess is 340 (but it is only a "best guess" :teeth


I agree


----------



## shockman

Interesting... I just ordered new arrows for the Vidicator 29" 70#.
I discovered while toying with OT2 that none of my arrows in the arsenal will spine correctly...340s included.
Jerry at Southshore worked up a GT velocity 300 with wrap and pin nocks... and added 1/2" to my arrow length.
Cant wait till everything comes together.


----------



## antler365

Can't wait for more pics & updates...... :wink:


----------



## Longbow42

Wappkid said:


> Thanks
> One more question
> What arrow spine would I need for a Vindicator 65lb 30in draw?


You will most likely need a 300 spined arrow. TAP tells me I need at least a .250 spine with a 100 grain head and I shoot 125-150 grain heads. That's why I am looking forward to the new GT Kinetic shafts spined at 200. I shoot 70# and my arrows are 30.5" long, but I have a 32.5" DL. ACC 300s do fly well for me though.


----------



## norsask darton

What caused the closing of the K&K archery Fun while waiting thread?


----------



## matjok

Can't wait for more pics & updates...... 
:smile:

What is going on? Where is everybody.........?

Did everybody get banned........?


----------



## matjok

Oregon HG said:


> Supposedly because someone said something about St^@(^@! Archery, if you read the message from the mod he stated that is the reason it was closed? * But in other threads people cal BowTech, BLOWTECH, PSE Piece [email protected]%! Equiptment, but thats ok. * Atleast when we talk about Kevins Last company as far as I saw we were comparing his designs of last year to this year. STILL KEVINS DESIGNS... Better be careful up there comparing the look of the new riser to a Bowtech..*Very Biased IN MY OPINION!*OH Ya waiting on a K&K Bow!!!


Agree with you 100%.

Waiting on Vengeance...


----------



## shockman

Oregon HG said:


> Supposedly because someone said something about St^@(^@! Archery, if you read the message from the mod he stated that is the reason it was closed? But in other threads people cal BowTech, BLOWTECH, PSE Piece [email protected]%! Equiptment, but thats ok. Atleast when we talk about Kevins Last company as far as I saw we were comparing his designs of last year to this year. STILL KEVINS DESIGNS... Better be careful up there comparing the look of the new riser to a Bowtech..Very Biased IN MY OPINION!
> 
> OH Ya waiting on a K&K Bow!!!


My bad... move over Semperfi... my turn to stand in the corner.





Oh... I'll still be waiting on my K&K Vindicator... while I go count bricks.


----------



## fourbarrel

Mike do you have any updates on the reaper buck?


----------



## enkriss

fourbarrel said:


> Mike do you have any updates on the reaper buck?


I was just going to post the same question. On Monday Kevin told me he would find out on Wednesday.


----------



## .284

Hey Mrs. Strother,

Can Kevin come out and play for a while? I promise that we won't get in any trouble and we'll be nice, even to the girls. I'm sure we'll 

mostly be talking about boy stuff.... you know bows and arrows and stuff like that, while we're waiting for Mr. UPS and and all the other 

boys and girls to get their work done. So what do you say? So can he?

Yes, Mrs. Strother. We'll be real careful with our new K&K Archery bows, I promise.


----------



## Oregon HG

LOL what a crock, someone asks why the thread got closed! I state why and my message gets deleted by the mods! So before/if I get banned please send all questions to [email protected] direct! Reaper buck, no way to find-out till after Jan 4 when TWN re-opens from the holiday shutdown...


----------



## Oregon HG

enkriss said:


> I was just going to post the same question. On Monday Kevin told me he would find out on Wednesday.


I am still waiting on hearing back from Travis at Proveil, he said he would have a answer Tuesday... still have not heard from him!


----------



## cordini

Can't wait for pics & more updates.....


----------



## antler365

Can't wait for pics & more updates.....:darkbeer:


----------



## DOAGuide

evin said he was posting a pick of a "raw" completed bow. Does anyone know if he was waiting on a part that was to be delivered today before posting? I can only imagine that is what he is waiting for or else he would have posted it by now.

David

Wow, it is getting difficult to say ANYTHING without re-reading it to ensure I won't get banned. LOL!


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> *evin said he was posting a pick of a "raw" completed bow. Does anyone know if he was waiting on a part that was to be delivered today before posting? I can only imagine that is what he is waiting for or else he would have posted it by now.*David
> 
> Wow, it is getting difficult to say ANYTHING without re-reading it to ensure I won't get banned. LOL!


:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## cordini

Strings for the Black bows, I believe....I know he wants to post the pics of a completed camo bow, so that could be a bit longer.

Can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## shockman

DOAGuide said:


> evin said he was posting a pick of a "raw" completed bow. Does anyone know if he was waiting on a part that was to be delivered today before posting? I can only imagine that is what he is waiting for or else he would have posted it by now.
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it is getting difficult to say ANYTHING without re-reading it to ensure I won't get banned. LOL!


Patience is a virtue... Kevin will post the pics when everything is ready.


Now its your turn to go stand in the corner.


----------



## norsask darton

I just started another K&K thread. Does this mean I have to go and stand in the corner? There's only so many corners for us.


----------



## DOAGuide

Thats right. I remember him saying he was waiting for the strings, but didn't he say there were "other" parts that were to be delivered today "as long as the snow doesn't shut deliveries down"?


----------



## DOAGuide

I wasn't stressing, just trying to start a conversation that will keep us from getting banned today. You know.....KK focused. LOL


----------



## cordini

Can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## nhns4

Wonder how the Strothers feel about having threads of theirs CLOSED when they are a PAYING SPONSOR. Wonder if they will think twice when they think about supporting AT next time. 
Thanks for your hard work Mr. And Mrs. Strother.


----------



## SemperF

shockman said:


> My bad... move over Semperfi... my turn to stand in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I'll still be waiting on my K&K Vindicator... while I go count bricks.


right on company yeah, by the way can anybody else not wait to see K AND K CAMS AND K AND K RISER IN COLOR


----------



## stanmc55

can't wait for more pic's & updates........and that's all i have to say about that...


----------



## Just 1 More

For those who say they CAN'T wait.. guess what.. you have to :nyah:


----------



## link06

link06 said:


> hey kevin i was wondering, i ordered my vengeance with speed mods awhile back instead of smooth but i see they are being shipped standard with smooth. Do i have to pay extra for speed mods if i would rather have them over smooth or do i get a choice of the two. I have already paid in full so i need to know if i need to send more money to get the speed mods instead of smooth?


ttt


----------



## SemperF

norsask darton said:


> I just started another K&K thread. Does this mean I have to go and stand in the corner? There's only so many corners for us.


What did you name it link us up or was that beam us up


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nhns4 said:


> Wonder how the Strothers feel about having threads of theirs CLOSED when they are a PAYING SPONSOR. Wonder if they will think twice when they think about supporting AT next time.
> Thanks for your hard work Mr. And Mrs. Strother.


I think it sucks, and wish some people would worry about their own company and stopped being a little cry baby about the whole deal!

I am getting to the bottom of the deal even if I have to go to Terry's house and talk to him in person about all the thread locking!!!


----------



## cordini

SemperF said:


> right on company yeah, by the way can anybody else not wait to see K AND K CAMS AND K AND K RISER IN COLOR


Yeah, can't wait to see more pics & updates......Color would be great!


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I think it sucks, and wish some people would worry about their own company and stopped being a little cry baby about the whole deal!
> 
> I am getting to the bottom of the deal even if I have to go to Terry's house and talk to him in person about all the thread locking!!!


Good, because I can't wait to see more pics & get more updates.....


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Wonder how the Strothers feel about having threads of theirs CLOSED when they are a PAYING SPONSOR. Wonder if they will think twice when they think about supporting AT next time.
> Thanks for your hard work Mr. And Mrs. Strother.


there is always that one guy..........lol


----------



## nhns4

stanmc55 said:


> there is always that one guy..........lol


I guess so


----------



## SemperF

Im gonna have to build a bigger corner LOL how bout the K&K VENGEANCE IN BLACK FOR A BRIGHT NEW YEAR


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> I guess so


carry on my freind, i like a well-stirred pot!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## nhns4

stanmc55 said:


> carry on my freind, i like a well-stirred pot!!!


Gotta try out my new crock pot while we all wait


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I think it sucks, and wish some people would worry about their own company and stopped being a little cry baby about the whole deal!
> 
> I am getting to the bottom of the deal even if I have to go to Terry's house and talk to him in person about all the thread locking!!!


Focus.......breathe.......relax.......we have a job to do......ahhh, what the h***,sic em (j/k)


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Gotta try out my new crock pot while we all wait


at least set it on low, we've had at least 2 boil-overs already!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## YeOleFart

link06 said:


> ttt


Not positive but I think you need to pay an extra $20.00 to get the speed mod's -- but I've been wrong once before I think lol


----------



## DOAGuide

YeOleFart said:


> Not positive but I think you need to pay an extra $20.00 to get the speed mod's -- but I've been wrong once before I think lol


That is correct........Can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> View attachment 950353
> View attachment 950354
> View attachment 950356
> View attachment 950357
> View attachment 950358
> View attachment 950359
> View attachment 950361
> View attachment 950362
> 
> 
> 1) God's Country Early season
> 2) God's Country Late season
> 3) King's Mountain Shadow
> 4) Next G1 Micro
> 5) Next G1 Micro
> 6) Predator Deception brown
> 7) Next Vista
> 8) Next Vista


Do you know which one is which? I am not sure which is Next Vista and Next G1 Micro now.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Dang pics didnt show up. grrrrrr


----------



## cordini

stanmc55 said:


> at least set it on low, we've had at least 2 boil-overs already!!!!




Speaking of which, I need to do a quick return to Walmart....Please keep me posted because I can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> View attachment 950353
> View attachment 950354
> View attachment 950356
> View attachment 950357
> View attachment 950358
> View attachment 950359
> View attachment 950361
> View attachment 950362


Try this....

Edit, I see that didnt work either.........


----------



## matjok

Can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## SemperF

cordini said:


> Speaking of which, I need to do a quick return to Walmart....Please keep me posted because I can't wait for more pics & updates.....


Hey Cord Just 1 more went shopping yesterday and we got locked sure you have to go, by the way K AND K LIMB POCKETS LOOK SMOOTHER THAN ANY I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## antler365

Can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## link06

YeOleFart said:


> Not positive but I think you need to pay an extra $20.00 to get the speed mod's -- but I've been wrong once before I think lol


What if I don't want the smooth? I just want the speed mods.


----------



## DOAGuide

link06 said:


> What if I don't want the smooth? I just want the speed mods.


Then I think you can request it and have it ship with speed mods only. Most of us want both sets of mods so we can decide for ourselves which we like more. From Kevins past comments it sounds like the smooth mod is the way to go. He thinks it is worth the loss of 5fps.

Can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## YeOleFart

link06 said:


> What if I don't want the smooth? I just want the speed mods.


Don't know that one, don't think any one has asked that???

Can't wait for more pics & updates....


----------



## 5MilesBack

link06 said:


> What if I don't want the smooth? I just want the speed mods.


Then you have to buy them for $20.


----------



## link06

DOAGuide said:


> Then I think you can request it and have it ship with speed mods only. Most of us want both sets of mods so we can decide for ourselves which we like more. From Kevins past comments it sounds like the smooth mod is the way to go. He thinks it is worth the loss of 5fps.
> 
> Can't wait for more pics & updates......


Thanks, I may go ahead and get the smooth also but was just looking for some clarification. I also can't wait for more pics! It won't be long,woohooo!


----------



## YeOleFart

DOAGuide said:


> Then I think you can request it and have it ship with speed mods only. Most of us want both sets of mods so we can decide for ourselves which we like more. From Kevins past comments it sounds like the smooth mod is the way to go. He thinks it is worth the loss of 5fps.
> 
> Can't wait for more pics & updates......


You type fast! or am I just slow? lol

Can't wait for more pics & updates.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I just hope to get through the day and post pics AGAIN without having this thread locked!!!!


----------



## link06

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just hope to get through the day and post pics AGAIN without having this thread locked!!!!


It's a conspiracy!LOL


----------



## SemperF

Her we go http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1384833


----------



## stanmc55

i have to leave for awhile. hope you guys are still here when i get back!! i'm not worried though, you are like Wack-a-moles, when you get slapped down you just pop up somewhere else!!! really can't wait for more pic's & updates!!


----------



## nhns4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just hope to get through the day and post pics AGAIN without having this thread locked!!!!


Where there's a will theres a way!


----------



## aj wright

What did I miss? Why did the other thread get locked??


----------



## link06

aj wright said:


> What did I miss? Why did the other thread get locked??


We are not allowed to speak of that!LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

aj wright said:


> What did I miss? Why did the other thread get locked??


Cause someone said the S word! and not the 4 letter one!


----------



## SemperF

SemperF said:


> Her we go http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1384833


Heres number three or four I dont know as Im in the corner alot but I have company


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> Heres number three or four I dont know as Im in the corner alot but I have company


Dunce cap


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Dunce cap


Oh no dunce cap broke bow string from a recent mishap that I guarantee I wont repeat with K AND K VENGEANCE


----------



## Bowbuster123

Man I am having a hard time!!!!!!
Every time I leave the puter some one closes a thread on the *NEW K&K ARCHERY COMPANY*
People who are good posters are getting banned!!!!
I know the mods have a tough job to do but....... Oh well I will shut up before I get banned!!!!
Can't wait for Pics and updates of the new bows from *K&K ARCHERY*


----------



## DOAGuide

Did 2xR get banned? I haven't seen him around for awhile. Kinda miss my little buddy.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Did 2xR get banned? I haven't seen him around for awhile. Kinda miss my little buddy.


 I got a PM from him this morn so I dont think so, and by the way it is snowing as it has been sunny and 72 now I can make some money and order a K AND K VENGEANCE SWEEEEET.


----------



## Bowbuster123

DOAGuide said:


> Did 2xR get banned? I haven't seen him around for awhile. Kinda miss my little buddy.


I think we are all close to getting a vacation.
Seems if you have posted on a *K&K ARCHERY THREAD* your future here is in limbo!
You can not mention Kevin *STROTHER* & the *A-WORD in the same thread without ...........
Did I mention i CAN"T WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS*


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> I got a PM from him this morn so I dont think so, and by the way it is snowing as it has been sunny and 72 now I can make some money and order a K AND K VENGEANCE SWEEEEET.


Very nice stud. I hope it snows like hell for the next two months so you can get all the toys you want. LOL! Positive thoughts for you buddy.


----------



## nstrut

DOAGuide said:


> Did 2xR get banned? I haven't seen him around for awhile. Kinda miss my little buddy.


Heck, he is hard at work in the basement already making a K&K Frankenbow.......*The K&K Vengindicator.
*
Thats why Kevin can't get a whole bow built........2XR keeps stealing the parts as they come off the presses.

Makes sense now, huh?!


----------



## SemperF

nstrut said:


> heck, he is hard at work in the basement already making a k&k frankenbow.......*the k&k vengindicator.
> *
> thats why kevin can't get a whole bow built........2xr keeps stealing the parts as they come off the presses.
> 
> Makes sense now, huh?!


lol


----------



## aj wright

New thread started with new pics of enitire bow!


----------



## aj wright

I lied... can't wait. I don't have one on order, but will shoot one shortly! Anyone want to buy my Z28 ... 2010? matching limb Driver


----------



## DOAGuide

:zip::lol3::devil: I hear ya. While I am NOT bashing the mods (Bigcountry knows I respect most of them) it does appear that we are all under a microscope. Now i will admit that there are some that have posted that were specifically trying to stir the pot (not talking about Karbon) and they deserve to get banned. But the rest of us that are NOT trying to bash, but exercise our "RIGHTS" to free speech, are being looked at very closely. The extreme bashers that don't have a dog in this fight are the ones that have created this problem. Unfortunately the rest of us are paying the price. Do I agree with it......NOT AT ALL.......but I don't totally blame the mods either. Their job sucks.

It will be nice to.......oh hell........._Can't wait for more pics & updates......_


Bowbuster123 said:


> I think we are all close to getting a vacation.
> Seems if you have posted on a *K&K ARCHERY THREAD* your future here is in limbo!
> You can not mention Kevin *STROTHER* & the *A-WORD in the same thread without ...........
> Did I mention i CAN"T WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS*


----------



## DOAGuide

aj wright said:


> I lied... can't wait. I don't have one on order, but will shoot one shortly! Anyone want to buy my Z28 ... 2010? matching limb Driver



 I almost crapped myself. My old heart can't take too much more of this anticipation. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

I agree DOA and I still love my PSE too and my Bear recurve see I said love but it will be an affair to have a K AND K


----------



## nhns4

Yeah that was mean!


----------



## DOAGuide

I wonder how many people will try to click on the blue lettering in my last post thinking it is a link to bow pictures. Didn't even think of that till I just looked at it.

Come on..........fess up if you tried to click on it.


----------



## SemperF

I was always that kid "hey dont touch that its nothing and did it anyway LOL K AND K VENGEANCE WILL BE MINE


----------



## andy7yo

DOAGuide said:


> I wonder how many people will try to click on the blue lettering in my last post thinking it is a link to bow pictures. Didn't even think of that till I just looked at it.
> 
> Come on..........fess up if you tried to click on it.


I did. lol


----------



## DOAGuide

andy7yo said:


> i did. Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## nstrut

DOAGuide said:


> :zip::lol3::devil: I hear ya. While I am NOT bashing the mods (Bigcountry knows I respect most of them) it does appear that we are all under a microscope. Now i will admit that there are some that have posted that were specifically trying to stir the pot (not talking about Karbon) and they deserve to get banned. But the rest of us that are NOT trying to bash, but exercise our "RIGHTS" to free speech, are being looked at very closely. The extreme bashers that don't have a dog in this fight are the ones that have created this problem. Unfortunately the rest of us are paying the price. Do I agree with it......NOT AT ALL.......but I don't totally blame the mods either. Their job sucks.
> 
> It will be nice to.......oh hell........._Can't wait for more pics & updates......_


It's the *F-WORD* that is getting you all banned. Karbon said you can't have* FUN* in this thread.

You are all having too much *FUN*. 

*The "F" word (FUN) + K & K Archery + Severe Anticipation =* :ban::closed_2::sorry:


----------



## cordini

You know something.....I can't wait for more pics & updates......


----------



## nstrut

DOAGuide said:


> I wonder how many people will try to click on the blue lettering in my last post thinking it is a link to bow pictures. Didn't even think of that till I just looked at it.
> 
> Come on..........fess up if you tried to click on it.


I'm guilty. I also swore at you under my breath when it didn't work.


----------



## bro.betterley

AJ Wright get back to work before i report you:teeth:


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm gonna go take a self imposed "time-out" so I don't get myself in trouble. I am starting to get frustrated with fundemental issues here...........I am a HUGE HUGE HUGE supporter of certain ammendments...like the first one: "The amendment prohibits the making of any law "respecting an establishment of religion", impeding the free exercise of religion, infringing on the freedom of speech, infringing on the freedom of the press, interfering with the right to peaceably assemble or prohibiting the petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances"

I will be back in 10 minutes..........

SURE CAN"T WAIT FOR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just hope to get through the day and post pics AGAIN without having this thread locked!!!!


Then grab a camera and start posting some pics


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> I am a HUGE supporter of the 1st Amendment as well but you need to understand that it clearly does not apply to privately owned establishments such as Archery Talk. If something is my private property, my house for example, you damn well better believe I will kick anyone out if I want to because I don't like what they are saying. There's no 1st Amendment protection there.


I disagree! Yes, if someone comes into my house (un-invited)preaching about issues that I do NOT support, then I will deal with them in a manner that will remove any doubt how I feel. BUT...while privately owned....this site is open to the public. My house isn't. Yes we have all signed use agreements, but I am talking about fundementals....not specifics. If I open my front door and invite anyone and everyone in to the living room for a discussion of religion then I would be a hypocrite if I threw them out for NOT supporting my own views.

TTNuge.......I respect how you feel and am only trying to have an intellectual debate. No hard feelings brother.


----------



## TTNuge

Absolutely no hard feelings! I totally understand where you are coming from and while I disagree I do respect your opinion. I've been through this discussion before and understand the privately owned but publicly accessible venues. Regardless of the fine points, it's obvious we're both on the same team!


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> Absolutely no hard feelings! I totally understand where you are coming from and while I disagree I do respect your opinion. I've been through this discussion before and understand the privately owned but publicly accessible venues. Regardless of the fine points, it's obvious we're both on the same team!


You are the man. So nice to be able to "agree to disagree" AND RESPECT EACH OTHER! First Ammendment at its finest.

Damn......you just made me smile for the first time today.

Can't wait for pics and updates


----------



## antler365

DOAGuide said:


> You are the man. So nice to be able to "agree to disagree" AND RESPECT EACH OTHER! First Ammendment at its finest.
> 
> Damn......you just made me smile for the first time today.
> 
> Can't wait for pics and updates


Teamwork at it's best!


----------



## TTNuge

I forgot to mention, I can't wait for pics and updates.


----------



## Bowbuster123

And that is what is "Supposed" to happen! We all discuss topics of interest and voice our opinions!
Some will agree and some will disagree. Therefore we have debate.


----------



## DOAGuide

Diversity: People with differing ideas and opinions coming together for a mutual goal.


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Diversity: People with differing ideas and opinions coming together for a mutual goal.


Not to mention the anticipation of waiting for more pics & updates.....


----------



## T-mo

andy7yo said:


> I did. lol


Me too


----------



## Bowbuster123

It would seem to me that every time a thread gets locked down, we have more unrest and people getting upset, than what was originally being posted on the threads that got locked down!!


----------



## .284

You know this democracy thing is just so messy. If I could only convince you guys to join me in a little benevolent dictatorship with me 

being the dictator..... all would be well. Man I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Not to mention the anticipation of waiting for more pics & updates.....


You're crackin me up buddy!

Did I mention I can't wait for more pics & updates?


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> You know this democracy thing is just so messy. If I could only convince you guys to join me in a little benevolent dictatorship with me
> 
> being the dictator..... all would be well. Man I can't wait for more pictures.


Hey wait a minute.........wasn't I laying the groundwork for that? All hail the dictator!!!!! j/k

Can't wait for pics & updates.


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> You know this democracy thing is just so messy. If I could only convince you guys to join me in a little benevolent dictatorship with me
> 
> being the dictator..... all would be well. Man I can't wait for more pictures.


I am the dictator in the corner its mine all mine but I can share LOL K AND K VENGEANCE COME ON SNOW


----------



## north slope

Mods please tell me..... Is it o.k. to use Kevin STROTHER and ARCHERY in the same sentence?? Paragraph??


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Hey wait a minute.........wasn't I laying the groundwork for that? All hail the dictator!!!!! j/k
> 
> Can't wait for pics & updates.


I think that pictures of a K&K Vengeance will be much better than even a handsome, benevolent dictator like me. Go for it Kevin, just show us.


----------



## cordini

north slope said:


> Mods please tell me..... Is it o.k. to use Kevin STROTHER and ARCHERY in the same sentence?? Paragraph??


My suggestion would be to use Kate STROTHER and ARCHERY if you must take the path less traveled.....Or you could join us in gleeful anticipation of more pics & updates!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Just so everyone knows: One of the mods just PM'ed me to address a K&K question that someone was asking on another thread. Some of them are trying to help.


----------



## lil buck

Hey guys, How is the you tube bow give away coming any ideas or words of wisdom on it......... Are we close to a winner yet...........


----------



## SemperF

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1384938&page=2 we have a spot over in mutantville sweet


----------



## SemperF

Hey Mike you will get the bow on the 6th dont laugh when you see it I know you can dress her up


----------



## .284

So Oregon HG,
Do you have an opinion on this subject?
I just can't wait to see the new bows!


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> So Oregon HG,
> Do you have an opinion on this subject?
> I just can't wait to see the new bows!



Wait til you see what Mike is doing on my (I) that blew up


----------



## matjok

SemperF said:


> Wait til you see what Mike is doing on my (I) that blew up


Hey Semp, how did you mange to blow your (I) up?!!!!
:wink:


----------



## SemperF

matjok said:


> Hey Semp, how did you mange to blow your (I) up?!!!!
> :wink:


I had my setup arrow mixed in with good shafts with no tip and no insert and was jaw jaking with a gentleman about Kevins bows and went to shoot and grabbed that arrow I use for center shot and rest adjusment and Pow , top cam folded over, string broke and well I was quite surprised, when I retrieved that CX I knew what I had done. It is painted flo orange now so it doesnt happen again. That arrow was moving too zing, it never broke.


----------



## FCFCharlie

I'm full of gleeful anticipation!


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> Diversity: People with differing ideas and opinions coming together for a mutual goal.


That may be the dictionaries definition, but when some people talk of diversity, they have their own definition of diversity,and you are a racist, or intolerant if you don't go along for the ride.


----------



## andy7yo

Whit is it, around 2 o'clock for the left coast, I would think UPS should be running anytime now.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Mutanville thread is looking for fresh meat!!!
OH ya... I can't wait for pics and updates on the new K&K Archery bows!!


----------



## YeOleFart

Is there anyone waiting for pictures & Updates


----------



## nhns4

YeOleFart said:


> Is there anyone waiting for pictures & Updates


Doubtful.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

.284 said:


> So Oregon HG,
> Do you have an opinion on this subject?
> I just can't wait to see the new bows!


Mike is presently on "AT vacation".


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well. 

So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.

Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well.
> 
> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


You have your priorities in line... Hope Kate feels better soon!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


That commercial isn't still playing?

Hope all is well with Kate.

AND of course with my new* "BLACK"*_ VENGEANCE!_


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well.
> 
> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


Hope all is well with Kate! Oh Ya and you to Kevin.


----------



## north slope

Give Kate an extra heavy dose of Nyquil put her to bed and lets get this show on the road!! j/k


----------



## nstrut

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well.
> 
> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!












We can wait.


----------



## nhns4

I'd of been better off had you not posted at all Kevin. Now I will be sitting by my computer moreso than I already will. Waiting foe you to return back home! Lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

Tell Kate we all wish her a speedy recovery. Take your time with the pics........I am on the West coast so don't have to worry about a late night. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.......just kidding my east coast buddies.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> Tell Kate we all wish her a speedy recovery. Take your time with the pics........I am on the West coast so don't have to worry about a late night. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.......just kidding my east coast buddies.


BIG Thanks Dave,
After holding out till LATE THIRTY last night, only to wake up this morning to find that somebody BURPED the wrong way and closed the place down, to now thinking about staying up late again..... MAN I'm too old for all this much FUN!!!!
Really can't wait to see those new bows!


----------



## liv2hnt247

I understand dealing with a sick wife and my sick 9 mth old daughter with double ear infections, you have to take care of the girls in your life so they let you buy new bows!


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well.
> 
> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


Dude, we have a saying in the Army"Family First", pictures any day.


----------



## Sideways

Since there are only going to be 1500 total bows made for 2011 are there plans on engraving what number each bow built is? Such as a serial or number or VIN

Hope all is well with Kate!


----------



## .284

sideways said:


> since there are only going to be 1500 total bows made for 2011 are there plans on engraving what number each bow built is? Such as a serial or number or vin


absolutely!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

yes they will have a serial #


----------



## stanmc55

.284 said:


> BIG Thanks Dave,
> After holding out till LATE THIRTY last night, only to wake up this morning to find that somebody BURPED the wrong way and closed the place down, to now thinking about staying up late again..... MAN I'm too old for all this much FUN!!!!
> Really can't wait to see those new bows!


i'm glad YOU said that "old" thing first!!


----------



## .284

stanmc55 said:


> i'm glad YOU said that "old" thing first!!


Yea. Of course you're in Texas and I'm another time zone before you!!! On top of probably being older than you.

REMEMBER..... You don't quit hunting because you get old..... you get old because you quit hunting. I am not a quitter!!!!!


----------



## stanmc55

.284 said:


> yea. Of course you're in texas and i'm another time zone before you!!! On top of probably being older than you.
> 
> Remember..... You don't quit hunting because you get old..... You get old because you quit hunting. I am not a quitter!!!!!


i like that statement!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

good times


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Yea. Of course you're in Texas and I'm another time zone before you!!! On top of probably being older than you.
> 
> REMEMBER..... You don't quit hunting because you get old..... you get old because you quit hunting. I am not a quitter!!!!!


VERY well said!


----------



## shockman

Get well soon Kate... remember lots of chicken noodle soup and critter bread...and lay off the triple shot velvet hammers... that stuff is a heart attack in a straw!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics, I had to take Kate to the doctor 5 minutes after the UPS man showed up this morning at 10:20 we just got home but, now I have to take her to dinner cause she isn't feeling well.
> 
> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.
> 
> Sorry for the delay but Kate is like EF Hutton, when she speaks I LISTEN!!!!! Some of you OLDER guys will remember that commercial!!


When you said that everyone in my house stopped and listened. LOL! yeah I am an old fart too. LOL!


----------



## andy7yo

Hope Kate is feeling better.


----------



## stixshooter

Get to feeling better Kate!


----------



## .284

I think my F5 button is now my F4 1/2 button, I've pushed it so much. Man I can't wait to see the new VENGEANCE pictures....
IF I can stay up that late tonight.


----------



## Wappkid

Which thread will they post pics on?


----------



## andy7yo

Probably this one, I think the rest are locked.


----------



## T-mo

Maybe should start a K&K Archery Picture Only Thread, big hint.


----------



## DOAGuide

There have been complaints from people (not just our enemies) about the K&K threads plugging up the front page with useless chit chat. We kinda pushed the envelope on that by creating all these different threads so now they are locking all but the pertinent ones. I kinda hate having to navigate from one page to the next so I don't miss anything. So I am hoping we can narrow that down to one. LOL!


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> There have been complaints from people (not just our enemies) about the K&K threads plugging up the front page with useless chit chat. We kinda pushed the envelope on that by creating all these different threads so now they all locking all but the pertinent ones. I kinda hate having to navigate from one page to the next so I don't miss anything. So I am hoping we can narrow that down to one. LOL!


Yeah, i agree, I was only joking about the picture thread. However when everyone receives their bow, they should create their own thread. Lol 1500 threads about two bows.


----------



## DOAGuide

T-mo said:


> Yeah, i agree, I was only joking about the picture thread. However when everyone receives their bow, they should create their own thread. Lol 1500 threads about two bows.


Now that would be funny!


----------



## nhns4

Post multiple pictures of the bows, but only one pic per thread.. Muhahahah


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> So when we get home I will assemble the bow and take some pics.


I'm pregnant with anticipation....


----------



## nhns4

r0cketman said:


> i'm pregnant with anticipation....


your glowing..


----------



## norsask darton

Hope you feel better Kate!


----------



## ChaseK

nhns4 said:


> your glowing..


Awe...lol


I'm at work til 5am EST so I got time!


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah I have a Pendelton and Dr. Pepper mixed and have been sitting here for hours hitting refresh and watching my wife and daughter play Just Dance 2 on the wii. Always a ball of fun at my house. LOL!


----------



## Bullhound

nhns4 said:


> your glowing..


That is priceless!!!!!!! :sign10::77::set1_rolf2:


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I have a Pendelton and Dr. Pepper mixed and have been sitting here for hours hitting refresh and watching my wife and daughter play Just Dance 2 on the wii. Always a ball of fun at my house. LOL!


That's funny, I was just downstairs watching my wife and two girls dance on the xBox.


----------



## DOAGuide

T-mo said:


> That's funny, I was just downstairs watching my wife and two girls dance on the xBox.


We are pitifull..............


----------



## Bullhound

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I have a Pendelton and Dr. Pepper mixed and have been sitting here for hours hitting refresh and watching my wife and daughter play Just Dance 2 on the wii. Always a ball of fun at my house. LOL!


Yeah, I can't turn the puter off as I keep wanting to check back to see if there's a picture or two to..........:drool: over


----------



## DOAGuide

Same here. Wife thinks I am working away at my desk. LOL, if only she knew how bad I was goofing off.......LOL


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> We are pitifull..............


It's all good!!


----------



## lineybiker_11

Well atleast you guys are married and have families im 23, its a thursday night, done with work, and i'm sitting here waiting for a picture!!!!


----------



## T-mo

Bullhound said:


> Yeah, I can't turn the puter off as I keep wanting to check back to see if there's a picture or two to..........:drool: over


Me too, but I'm supposed to be studying for my cert tomorrow.


----------



## T-mo

lineybiker_11 said:


> Well atleast you guys are married and have families im 23, its a thursday night, done with work, and i'm sitting here waiting for a picture!!!!


One day and then somedays you wish you could sit alone.


----------



## enkriss

T-mo said:


> Me too, but I'm supposed to be studying for my cert tomorrow.


Well you better go study!


----------



## lineybiker_11

T-mo said:


> One day and then somedays you wish you could sit alone.


Then i'll have to have a whole family of K&K bows for everyone to shoot!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

T-mo said:


> It's all good!!


Its actually awesome. I am a lucky man.


----------



## T-mo

enkriss said:


> Well you better go study!


I try but my mind keeps coming back to a picture. Man this is worse than Christmas as a kid.


----------



## Grand River Zip

How much longer Papa Smurf?


----------



## Bullhound

:secret:


lineybiker_11 said:


> Well atleast you guys are married and have families im 23, its a thursday night, done with work, and i'm sitting here waiting for a picture!!!!



:secret: don't be admitting that:wink:


----------



## lineybiker_11

Bullhound said:


> :secret:
> 
> 
> :secret: don't be admitting that:wink:


I'm saving it for tomorrow night, don't wanna be misserible because of tonight!!!!


----------



## liv2hnt247

Just sitting here watching my 9 mth old eat my bowhunt america mag and sippin a coors light have to go to bed and check in morn b 4 work 11 out here on the east coast


----------



## T-mo

Your 9 month is sippin a coors light, hehe.


----------



## DOAGuide

Sleep well. The pics will be here in the morning


----------



## IndyMcDan

Hey, while we are waiting for bow pics, did anyone else feel the earthquake in Indiana this morning? Sitting on my bed watching the morning news before work and the bed started shaking and the door started rattling, and not for the reason it normally does!:wink: Looking forward to my LH Reaper Buck Vindicator!


----------



## lineybiker_11

I got 25min until i gotta go.....i cant wait unitl the morning so Kevin better hurry up!!!!!!!Please!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

I had a feeling he had got the hammer since he was updating pics from his shop on facebook but was not seen on the AT threads....


----------



## nhns4

wldlndwarrior said:


> I am actually Mike's Painter, Reaper buck as far as he know is still on pace, unfortunatly the film company is closed due to the holidays till the Monday so no way of finding anything out till then!'


So have you seen the unseen??


----------



## mt hunter22

Hope Kate gets feeling better.


----------



## TLB2

We need pic's Kevin!!!


----------



## CdBurner

Bummer, just checked in...no pics.


----------



## Big Country

If you guys want to see this thread still here when you get up in the morning the silliness stops now.......

This is a privately owned website that has rules you all agree`d to when you joined. Violating those rules is grounds for removal of posts, and even your membership in extreme cases.

Anymore ridiculous mention of 1st amendment violations will be treated as extreme cases......

BTW, thank you to the members who did the right thing here.....:thumb:

Seriously though........these threads have taken up way too much or our time to put up with this behavior any longer.......discuss the bows, and stay within the simple and easy to follow rules.


----------



## DOAGuide

Big Country said:


> If you guys want to see this thread still here when you get up in the morning the silliness stops now.......
> 
> This is a privately owned website that has rules you all agree`d to when you joined. Violating those rules is grounds for removal of posts, and even your membership in extreme cases.
> 
> Anymore ridiculous mention of 1st amendment violations will be treated as extreme cases......
> 
> BTW, thank you to the members who did the right thing here.....:thumb:
> 
> Seriously though........these threads have taken up way too much or our time to put up with this behavior any longer.......discuss the bows, and stay within the simple and easy to follow rules.


Will comply bud. Hopefully the pics will calm everyone down.

David


----------



## 138104

Big Country said:


> If you guys want to see this thread still here when you get up in the morning the silliness stops now.......
> 
> This is a privately owned website that has rules you all agree`d to when you joined. Violating those rules is grounds for removal of posts, and even your membership in extreme cases.
> 
> Anymore ridiculous mention of 1st amendment violations will be treated as extreme cases......
> 
> BTW, thank you to the members who did the right thing here.....:thumb:
> 
> Seriously though........these threads have taken up way too much or our time to put up with this behavior any longer.......discuss the bows, and stay within the simple and easy to follow rules.


I think that is the problem. There is no bow at this point! People are getting bored and are trying to be funny. Maybe all the threads should be shut down until pics are available.


----------



## Bullhound

Big Country said:


> If you guys want to see this thread still here when you get up in the morning the silliness stops now.......
> 
> This is a privately owned website that has rules you all agree`d to when you joined. Violating those rules is grounds for removal of posts, and even your membership in extreme cases.
> 
> Anymore ridiculous mention of 1st amendment violations will be treated as extreme cases......
> 
> BTW, thank you to the members who did the right thing here.....:thumb:
> 
> Seriously though........these threads have taken up way too much or our time to put up with this behavior any longer.......discuss the bows, and stay within the simple and easy to follow rules.


you have PM


----------



## nhns4

Perry24 said:


> I think that is the problem. There is no bow at this point! People are getting bored and are trying to be funny. Maybe all the threads should be shut down until pics are available.


Stay on subject and if you don't like the thread don't click on it...


----------



## nhns4

I'll be in Mutantville till Kevin arrives with some pics...


----------



## CdBurner

What did I miss???


----------



## Bullhound

Perry24 said:


> I think that is the problem. There is no bow at this point! *People are getting bored and are trying to be funny*. ** *What is wrong with people trying to be funny, if I might ask?* Maybe all the threads should be shut down until pics are available.


Why in the world can't a person click on another thread *that they are interested in*?

I have invested my money and would like the opportunity to see pics and discuss these new bows. What am I missing here?


----------



## 138104

Bullhound said:


> Why in the world can't a person click on another thread *that they are interested in*?
> 
> I have invested my money and would like the opportunity to see pics and discuss these new bows. What am I missing here?


I am interested in seeing the bow, too. That is why I click on the post. That is why I am still up. However, if there were pics of a bow, people wouldn't be so rammy on here and people wouldn't be getting time outs, including Kevin's dipper!


----------



## DOAGuide

Lack of pictures has me a little worried. I hope Kate is okay.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Still an hour and 55 minutes left before the day is over. But yes I hope Kate is okay as well.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Lack of pictures has me a little worried. I hope Kate is okay.


Ditto... Hope everything is ok at the Strother household.


----------



## KateStrother1

In bed and doing better, thanks for all the good wishes and concern. XOXOX Pics are on the way...Kevin is working on them now


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Glad to hear you are doing better Kate!


----------



## nhns4

Glad your feeling better....
And DRUMROLL PLEASE!


----------



## TTNuge

KateStrother1 said:


> In bed and doing better, thanks for all the good wishes and concern. XOXOX Pics are on the way...Kevin is working on them now


Good to hear. Although that means Kevin has to take, transfer and upload the pics all by himself?


----------



## Huff/MO

TTNuge said:


> Good to hear. Although that means Kevin has to take, transfer and upload the pics all by himself?


 He probably assembled the bow in about 14 minutes and spent the last 5 hours trying upload the pics.


----------



## stixshooter

KateStrother1 said:


> In bed and doing better, thanks for all the good wishes and concern. XOXOX Pics are on the way...Kevin is working on them now



Very glad to hear you are doing better!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Huff/MO said:


> He probably assembled the bow in about 14 minutes and spent the last 5 hours trying upload the pics.


Lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

KateStrother1 said:


> In bed and doing better, thanks for all the good wishes and concern. XOXOX Pics are on the way...Kevin is working on them now


Glad to hear you are doing better. Now get off the computer and rest.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

I think he can take the day off to pamper Kate and get to it at a better time now!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

09Dreamseason said:


> I think he can take the day off to pamper Kate and get to it at a better time now!


Hey now.


----------



## Hoppy

My computer crashed this afternoon and was not able to follow the thread until I just got the thing up and running now. It's way past my bedtime but now I have to stay up alittle longer to see the pic's.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

a Queen always comes first! That's why so many of us boys are running around this sight so late at night waiting for pictures........because we don't take care of our Queens enough. And those of us without a Queen in our life.......I don't need to say anymore! :mg:


----------



## Sodhunter

Hope your feelin' better soon Kate. I have to say that the worst thing about the other threads closing is the fact that Karbon's (No fun please) thread has been violated. I admit I read every post on the "fun" threads, but it was nice to be able to just check on this thread and get all pertinent info quick and easy. It is nice that you keep a thread "ttt" so I can check it easily, but it is easier to "click" through 4 or 5 thread pages to find the "no fun" thread and find out the latest than go through 4 pages of posts just to glean 2 posts of pertinent info. Also it is pretty obvious that if you do NOT want the thread closed down, quit *****ing about the mods and their decisions. This site is a PRIVILEGE to be a part of. It is THEIR site and THEIR rules. WTH is ANYONE doing questioning their judgment? Send a PM and get an answer but do not publicly scold the people giving you FREE forums. Do not want to rain on anyone's parade, will continue to read the Kate's kids babble and enjoy it, but would love the group I am a part of to show some class as well as "misfittedness" and also would love an up to date info only thread. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## sightpin

Anything worth having is worth waiting for!


----------



## DOAGuide

Well I'm waitin. LOL!


----------



## muzzyman1212

Are you gonna get the pictures up tonight or tomorrow kevin?


----------



## DOAGuide

muzzyman1212 said:


> Are you gonna get the pictures up tonight or tomorrow kevin?


Kate said he was working on them now.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> Kate said he was working on them now.


We all know that means tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## Hoppy

Eye's are drifting shut. Need to sleep! But need pic's more!


----------



## muzzyman1212

DOAGuide said:


> Kate said he was working on them now.


I know but I just didnt know if he might wait till in the morning.


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> Well I'm waitin. LOL!


 You know, I haven't even ordered one, but I'm am just as excited as if I had, to see the new creation.


----------



## muzzyman1212

sightpin said:


> You know, I haven't even ordered one, but I'm am just as excited if I had to see the new creation.


me too


----------



## Kevin Strother1

These are not very good pics, the lighting at almost 11:00 p.m. in our house is not suitable for my photography skills.

I will take some better ones tomorrow when and if the sun tries to shine and give a little natural light to my subject matter.

I wouldn't post these except I said I would post some kind of picture today!!!

I even put the logo on the limbs, but the pics of that are really sucky!!!


----------



## nhns4

F5? lol


----------



## DOAGuide

nice


----------



## Hoppy

I've got one on order that's why I'm still awake at 1:54 in the morning. I think I can make it 'til 2:00


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are not very good pics, the lighting at almost 11:00 p.m. in our house is not suitable for my photography skills.
> 
> I will take some better ones tomorrow when and if the sun tries to shine and give a little natural light to my subject matter.
> 
> I wouldn't post these except I said I would post some kind of picture today!!!
> 
> I even put the logo on the limbs, but the pics of that are really sucky!!!


Yes yes yes.


----------



## link06

Wow!


----------



## Wes Williams

I shoot Trad. I have almost zero intent of buying one of these bows. I have been following this from the first announcement and gotten a Buddie to buy one through Scottie's.
Now I'm setting here trying to stay awake to see pictures of a bow that I could not see myself buying. K&K defiantly have something magical going on here. I hope your success far outstretches the energy spent, I truthfully want you to succeed beyond your hopes with this adventure.
Wes


----------



## TTNuge

Schweeet


----------



## DOAGuide

Like the "speed nocks". Love the curves. Man oh man I want mine now......LOL! Thanks for the effort Kevin.


----------



## Wappkid

Awesome. Can't wait for the bow.Looks like you have a place milled out for a medallion.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Wappkid said:


> Awesome. Can't wait for the bow.Looks like you have a place milled out for a medallion.


Yes, there is a medallion and then the name of the bow goes in the recess below the grip.


----------



## stixshooter

Elk Steak and good friends for 2011 ... !!!


----------



## sightpin

Very nice Kevin. Are those No Gloves on the string or are they the new ones you were working with Bowjacks on?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Looks great! I just sold a bow that looks almost identical to that. "Speed nocks" and all.


----------



## mtelknut

Always a pleasure to look and feel one of Kevin's creations,,, Thank you Kevin and Kate I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Thanks for posting the pictures Kevin! I am glad I ordered a Vindicator. Get some sleep now.


----------



## BowHntnWV

Looks pretty nice...I'll probably send you an order tomorrow once I sleep on it. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## nhns4

Can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## vettelt11992

Bows look really nice, wish business was better so i could have one to join my SR, hopefully there will be more in the coming years...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

jbsoonerfan said:


> Looks great! I just sold a bow that looks almost identical to that. "Speed nocks" and all.


And what bow was that?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BowHntnWV said:


> Looks pretty nice...I'll probably send you an order tomorrow once I sleep on it. Thanks for the pics.


Look at the thread tomorrow, I will post better and clearer pictures.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And what bow was that?


Just joking. It looks nothing like the bow I just sold.

Looks great. Maybe someday I will get to shoot one.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

I think it looks great. Very sharp design. And that brace height looks huge for the speeds your getting. I thought I would calm down a bit after seeing the pics, but I was dead wrong. I want to shoot it BAD.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> I think it looks great. Very sharp design. And that brace height looks huge for the speeds your getting. I thought I would calm down a bit after seeing the pics, but I was dead wrong. I want to shoot it BAD.


Your not the only one... Is it xmas morning???


----------



## paarchhntr

Bow Looks Great!! 

I do not see a cable slide, Is this just for the photos or are the cables going to ride on the outside of the rod? :dontknow: ...Interesting...


----------



## nhns4

paarchhntr said:


> Bow Looks Great!!
> 
> I do not see a cable slide, Is this just for the photos or are the cables going to ride on the outside of the rod? :dontknow: ...Interesting...


I am all over that TOO.... Once he gets better pics im sure well be blown away again... I think there was a reason he didnt take a picture from that side.. Keeping us on our toes...


----------



## DOAGuide

paarchhntr said:


> Bow Looks Great!!
> 
> I do not see a cable slide, Is this just for the photos or are the cables going to ride on the outside of the rod? :dontknow: ...Interesting...


That might be a secret until after ATA! I don't know, but am speculating.


----------



## nhns4

Mwahahahaha


----------



## sightpin

I'm signing off for the night. To all a good night, especially you, Kevin, Kevin Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Aries3232

Wow


----------



## ChaseK

Looks good!

I'm guessing that's the Vengeance? I actually like the raw bow/ black limbs!


----------



## RayneStorm

Thank you for taking the time to assemble, photo, and post! You are the MAN! It looks as good as I imagined! Get some rest now

Ben


----------



## CdBurner

Ohhh yea!!!!! Looks greaaaaaaaattttttt!!!!!!


----------



## 2xR

Glad Kate is getting some rest and felling better!

Kevin - you are gong above and beyond building, posting and balancing everything a start-up company takes to keep us "happy". Thanx for posting the pics - looks great!


----------



## shockman

kyraizor said:


> Nearest K&K dealer to Kentucky? Anyone know?


Scottie PA ...closest dealer to KY,OH,and Karbonville.


----------



## andy7yo

Wow, that is a good looking bow....................I expected nothing less. 

Can't wait to get mine and fling some arrows!!!!!!!


----------



## houndhamrick

Very nice... Is that a picture of Vengance or Vindicator??


----------



## cordini

KateStrother1 said:


> In bed and doing better, thanks for all the good wishes and concern. XOXOX Pics are on the way...Kevin is working on them now


Good to hear Kate....I was off all afternoon & evening and just woke up to this.....BTW, MB loved the stocking stuffer you suggested! Since your's is Post #500 on this thread, I must continue on....Best wishes for the New Year!!

OK, finally made it back through to see the pics....Very nice! I have to work today, so I must catch up on what happens today later on....Probably tomorrow, since it is New Year's Eve! I will be spending my time with my wife after I get home from work, so "Happy New Year!" to all of us misfits and especially our happy "parents"!


----------



## shockman

Dugga Boy said:


> Maybe this has been asked before but I didn't found it:
> 
> I wonder about the cam tuning.
> Are these hybrids going to "stand identically" (same with draw stops) or is the top cam supposed to stand more advanced over the bottom one as to be found on the SA Infinity, SR-71 etc.?
> 
> This point would worry me a little.
> I have a SA Infinity LD here. It comes with the largest module size and it's simply un-tune-able (precise tuning sheet specs or not).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply.
> 
> DB


Cant speak for the cam timing specifically...Kevin will have to answer that one.

What we do know is that all K&K bows will be paper tuned prior to shipping.
Kevin will be doing the assembly and paper tuning... so there will be no question on quality control.
Every K&K bow will at the very least be deemed "tunable" before it leaves the door.


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Man it stinks to live on the east coast when every thing is happening out west. But that made it just like Christmas morning to wake up and see this awesome bow. So glad to hear Kate is feeling better. Hope you two can relax a little today now that the first unveiling is out there. Kevin, the bow looks awesome. Are you going to show us the cable slide thing-a-ma-jig or wait till after ATA? Those BLACK limbs just look incredible. Can't wait to hold and shoot an ALL BLACK one. Thanks Kevin and thanks Big Country for letting this run. I know that some of us get a little carried away but some of us just haven't grown up and this new bow anticipation has been intense so thank you again.


----------



## bro.betterley

Thanks Kevin, once again you have gone above and beyond!! Kate glad you feel better, glad Kevin has right prioritys and is taking care of you which is far more important than our pictures!!!


----------



## tmoran

Looks great K-Stroth.


----------



## alaz

Bow looks awesome, looking forward to seeing the cable slide, or whatever method.

Happy New Years all!


----------



## 2xR

shockman said:


> Scottie PA ...closest dealer to KY,OH,and Karbonville.


And a pretty decent guy to deal with I guess - :zip:


----------



## matjok

Bow looks great! Thanks, Kevin. 

Can't wait to see better pictures...

Wait a minute.... that somehow sounds familiar! 
Oh, well.....

:teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

houndhamrick said:


> Very nice... Is that a picture of Vengance or Vindicator??


I believe that it's a Vengeance. Here's what Kevin said in a previous thread, "the Vindicator has inset bridges like the Fire riser I had designed for Elite in 07'. It doesn't look like a Fire just has the inset bridges."


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning everyone. Bow looks great. Hope Kate is feeling better today.


----------



## DOAGuide

It is a Vengeance.


----------



## DOAGuide

The cams will have timing marks on them.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Depends on what part of kentucky, kentucky spreads half across the US LOL. If your in eastern KY, look into Johns Customs aka breathn or Scottie.


----------



## Hornhunter!

Has anybody shot these bows yet???????


Oh wait ...........I have and they ROCK!!!!!:rockhard:


If you guys think you are excited now, wait till you get one in your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Hornhunter! said:


> Has anybody shot these bows yet???????
> 
> 
> Oh wait ...........I have and they ROCK!!!!!:rockhard:
> 
> 
> If you guys think you are excited now, wait till you get one in your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey now. No boasting! :\


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Good morning everyone. Bow looks great. Hope Kate is feeling better today.


Good morning Dave,
So you're right that the first thing is it's great that Kate's feeling better and was even on AT herself last night. 

Now, as a tough reviewer what are you're first, second and third opinions of "our" new bow?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

.284 said:


> Now, as a tough reviewer what are you're first, second and third opinions of "our" new bow?


My one critique. It wasn't a Vindicator!!! Lol.


----------



## antler365

Hornhunter! said:


> Has anybody shot these bows yet???????
> 
> 
> Oh wait ...........I have and they ROCK!!!!!:rockhard:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys think you are excited now, wait till you get one in your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Easy Boy!!!!!! How is that #2 Dodge????


----------



## DOAGuide

Hornhunter! said:


> Has anybody shot these bows yet???????
> 
> 
> Oh wait ...........I have and they ROCK!!!!!:rockhard:
> 
> 
> If you guys think you are excited now, wait till you get one in your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on Horn......you gotta give us more than that. PLEASE!


----------



## TTNuge

I'm thinking that bow would look really really good in all black.... I'm just saying.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Good morning Dave,
> So you're right that the first thing is it's great that Kate's feeling better and was even on AT herself last night.
> 
> Now, as a tough reviewer what are you're first, second and third opinions of "our" new bow?



First - Love the smooth lines on this bow. Was thinking about it last night and couldn't find the words that fit it. It reminds me of a "classy sports car". Looks sexy and mellow, but you know when you hit the gas your hair is gonna catch fire. I really, really, (and did I mention really) like the look of the bow.

Second - Was less then impressed when I saw the old style cable guard. BUT.....I don't think that is the final product. I have a feeling (no, I don't have any insider info) once the ATA show launches we will have an announcement with pics of what the new cable guard design is.

Third - Can't get past the cams. They look incredibly smooth. If you look close at the cam only pics and compare them to other "new" cams on the market they look super smooth. Interesting that Kevin is getting such unbelievable speeds out of them.

Fourth - (I know you didn't ask for a fourth, but I am giving it to you anyway) The brace height looks HUGE. For some reason I can't get past having a 7" brace with these kind of speeds. I look at the bow and see serious forgivness.

I woke up early this morning (4am) and spent about an hour studying the pics. There is something special about this design that I can't quite put my finger on. I REALLY need to shoot this bow. I love my Infinity and SR71, but have a feeling they are going to take a backseat to this baby.

David


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are not very good pics, the lighting at almost 11:00 p.m. in our house is not suitable for my photography skills.
> 
> I will take some better ones tomorrow when and if the sun tries to shine and give a little natural light to my subject matter.
> 
> I wouldn't post these except I said I would post some kind of picture today!!!
> 
> I even put the logo on the limbs, but the pics of that are really sucky!!!


I just came a little.


----------



## Hornhunter!

antler365 said:


> Easy Boy!!!!!! How is that #2 Dodge????


 The BIG BLUE DODGE still roars to life every morning!!!



DOAGuide said:


> Come on Horn......you gotta give us more than that. PLEASE!


 I will let you guys see for yourself......:smile:


----------



## mudygmc

Hey Kevin great job. I think the pictures look good. Glad to hear Kate is doing better. With half the compay down for illness who knows when we would of seen our bows. I am satisfied with what I see and am anxious to get my hands on mine. Wish I had the spare change to buy both. Hopefully next year I can get another bow


----------



## YeOleFart

Looks Great! Did the waiting get easier or harder now??????
Happy New Year All


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I just came a little.


I peed down my leg


----------



## DOAGuide

YeOleFart said:


> Looks Great! Did the waiting get easier or harder now??????
> Happy New Year All


Harder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are not very good pics, the lighting at almost 11:00 p.m. in our house is not suitable for my photography skills.
> 
> I will take some better ones tomorrow when and if the sun tries to shine and give a little natural light to my subject matter.
> 
> I wouldn't post these except I said I would post some kind of picture today!!!
> 
> I even put the logo on the limbs, but the pics of that are really sucky!!!


Kevin, The bow looks AWSOME!!!
I love the deep deflex riser and still having 7" BH is ....is .... well .....AWSOME
Did I say this bow looks AWSOME!!!


----------



## Dugga Boy

DOAGuide said:


> The cams will have timing marks on them.


That's nice but doesn't answer my question.

I'm not too stupid to tune bows. (I'm doing this since almost 31 years)

The SA bows also come with precise tuning charts but especially on the LD versions the tuning was a real pain.

The fact that Kevin will papertune each bow won't help me much since he probably hasn't got my personal arrows at hand.

I would rather see a kind of deflection curve of the limbs in coaction with the cam rotation.
This can be done in a draw board with a scale reading underneath each limb.
I can do that in my workshop but I don't want to buy the bow unseen just to find out.

DB


----------



## Just 1 More

i love the wide flat shelf.. WhaTS UP WITH THE CABLE ROD??? nO CABLE SLIDE???


----------



## Bowbuster123

Hornhunter! said:


> The BIG BLUE DODGE still roars to life every morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I will let you guys see for yourself......:*smile:


You can't do that to us!!!!!:mg:
NOW SPILL:angry:


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> First - Love the smooth lines on this bow. Was thinking about it last night and couldn't find the words that fit it. It reminds me of a "classy sports car". Looks sexy and mellow, but you know when you hit the gas your hair is gonna catch fire. I really, really, (and did I mention really) like the look of the bow.
> 
> Second - Was less then impressed when I saw the old style cable guard. BUT.....I don't think that is the final product. I have a feeling (no, I don't have any insider info) once the ATA show launches we will have an announcement with pics of what the new cable guard design is.
> 
> Third - Can't get past the cams. They look incredibly smooth. If you look close at the cam only pics and compare them to other "new" cams on the market they look super smooth. Interesting that Kevin is getting such unbelievable speeds out of them.
> 
> Fourth - (I know you didn't ask for a fourth, but I am giving it to you anyway) The brace height looks HUGE. For some reason I can't get past having a 7" brace with these kind of speeds. I look at the bow and see serious forgivness.
> 
> I woke up early this morning (4am) and spent about an hour studying the pics. *There is something special about this design that I can't quite put my finger on. I REALLY need to shoot this bow.* I love my Infinity and SR71, but have a feeling they are going to take a backseat to this baby.
> 
> David


Thanks Dave, 
My sentiments too. You really hit it with the "something special about this design" part. I *NEEEEED* to shoot this bow as well so I guess that this is almost worse than having not seen it. BUT man it looks good.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> i love the wide flat shelf.. WhaTS UP WITH THE CABLE ROD??? nO CABLE SLIDE???


he's got something different in mind, forgot what it was. and why are you yelling?


----------



## DOAGuide

Dugga Boy said:


> That's nice but doesn't answer my question.
> 
> I'm not too stupid to tune bows. (I'm doing this since almost 31 years)
> 
> The SA bows also come with precise tuning charts but especially on the LD versions the tuning was a real pain.
> 
> The fact that Kevin will papertune each bow won't help me much since he probably hasn't got my personal arrows at hand.
> 
> I would rather see a kind of deflection curve of the limbs in coaction with the cam rotation.
> This can be done in a draw board with a scale reading underneath each limb.
> I can do that in my workshop but I don't want to buy the bow unseen just to find out.
> 
> DB


Yeah i can't speak to the LD versions. I didn't have any issues with my Infinity or SR71 but then again Greg set mine up and Crackers did my SR. Kevin is offering to set-up and tune the bow with YOUR rest and arrow. You mail it to him and for $15 he will make sure its perfect. Wish I could help more with your questions, but am sure Kevin will address them shortly.

You never sent me the info on your hunts. I would like to check out your operation.

David
David


----------



## bro.betterley

One thing that hasnt been mentioned, is it apears the sight window is deeper, and a super wide flat shelf (*maybe to help clearance with the cable slide for new design*) But if I had to guess the center shot is more than 7/8


----------



## mudygmc

Hats off to Kevin and Kate. I can't think of any other company that operates the way they do. All the effort honesty and communication with their customers. It's great to see. I am glad I am a customer. I see them doing well in the future. Takes a stand up guy to put in those hours to keep us goof balls happy. It is appreciated Kevin.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> You never sent me the info on your hunts. I would like to check out your operation.
> 
> David
> David


I wish he still made broadheads. I missed the boat on that one.


----------



## DOAGuide

bro.betterley said:


> One thing that hasnt been mentioned, is it apears the sight window is deeper, and a super wide flat shelf (*maybe to help clearance with the cable slide for new design*) But if I had to guess the center shot is more than 7/8


I think Kevin mentioned that the CS was right at 7/8. The wider shelf is to accomodate the large launcher arms that we are seeing on fall aways these days.


----------



## DOAGuide

IrkedCitizen said:


> I wish he still made broadheads. I missed the boat on that one.


Its Marcus? I had him confused with someone else. How is the teaching job treating you Dug? I think the last time we spoke (couple years ago) you had just gotten a new job. Hope things are going well for you.

I have a couple of them left and have them under lock and key. Best broadheads I have ever owned. If he was still making them I would have a whole lot more.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> he's got something different in mind, forgot what it was. and why are you yelling?


accidently hit the Caps lock


----------



## bro.betterley

i understand why the need for a wider shelf im not a novice, just saying there looks to be more than meets the eye in that area of the bow


----------



## 2lunger

I like the look of the bow. Everything seems to flow smoothly into each transition from limb tip to limb tip. I don't know DOA, I think the cable guard is the final version. I thought KS said it was going to be simple and that it had some bend in it to reduce cable torque. Just my opinion, but you can't get any more simple than what is on there in the pics.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> Its Marcus? I had him confused with someone else. How is the teaching job treating you Dug? I think the last time we spoke (couple years ago) you had just gotten a new job. Hope things are going well for you.
> 
> I have a couple of them left and have them under lock and key. Best broadheads I have ever owned. If he was still making them I would have a whole lot more.


I am pretty sure that Dugga Boy is Markus. I could be wrong though.


----------



## bro.betterley

i think there is still a slide to go with the bend


----------



## Just 1 More

bro.betterley said:


> i think there is still a slide to go with the bend


I've enlarged each pic and I can't see any bend


----------



## 2lunger

I would agree that there would probably be a slide on there of some sort. Would need something for cable separation right?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

There is definitely a bend to it. It bends inward toward the centershot/rest It looks like a rigid FLX Guard. That the cables just sling outward toward the string and slide on the bend inward.


----------



## bro.betterley

yea i tried too, dont know if theres one there or not, might be lighting, or maybe hes just not ready to show and tell yet so he left cables on other side of rod to inform us more is comming


----------



## bro.betterley

Just 1 More said:


> I've enlarded each pic and I can't see any bend


yea i tried too, dont know if theres one there or not, might be lighting, or maybe hes just not ready to show and tell yet so he left cables on other side of rod to inform us more is comming


----------



## DOAGuide

bro.betterley said:


> i understand why the need for a wider shelf im not a novice, just saying there looks to be more than meets the eye in that area of the bow


Wasn't trying to insult your intelligence stud. Just been answering a million questions this morning so most of my answers have been brief.


----------



## bro.betterley

DOAGuide said:


> Wasn't trying to insult your intelligence stud. Just been answering a million questions this morning so most of my answers have been brief.


thanks STUD, that makes me feel better


----------



## DOAGuide

The picture is deceptive. I can't tell if that is a bend or not.


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> The picture is deceptive. I can't tell if that is a bend or not.


Ok.. i feel better.. thought I was missing something everyone else was seeing.. STUD .. LOL


----------



## Hornhunter!

bro.betterley said:


> yea i tried too, dont know if theres one there or not, might be lighting, or maybe hes just not ready to show and tell yet so he left cables on other side of rod to inform us more is comming


:moviecorn


----------



## Dugga Boy

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am pretty sure that Dugga Boy is Markus. I could be wrong though.


BINGO!

Sorry, I just have to leave.
Will have a 700miles roadtrip to France tonight. The bighorn sheeps in their mountains are waiting for a German broadhead. :wink:

Will be back in a week. Can't wait to see more pics and get more info.

Happy New Year to all!

DB


----------



## Just 1 More

Hornhunter! said:


> :moviecorn


Spill the beans already


----------



## DOAGuide

Dugga Boy said:


> BINGO!
> 
> Sorry, I just have to leave.
> Will have a 700miles roadtrip to France tonight. The bighorn sheeps in their mountains are waiting for a German broadhead. :wink:
> 
> Will be back in a week. Can't wait to see more pics and get more info.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!
> 
> DB


Have a great trip and post some pics when you get back.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Dugga Boy said:


> BINGO!
> 
> Sorry, I just have to leave.
> Will have a 700miles roadtrip to France tonight. The bighorn sheeps in their mountains are waiting for a German broadhead. :wink:
> 
> Will be back in a week. Can't wait to see more pics and get more info.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!
> 
> DB


Good luck on your hunting trip! I really wish I had some of those German broadheads.


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin said the cable rod had some bend to it in another thread. He also mentioned Teflon.


----------



## RayneStorm

It appears that the rod has a slight bend at the attachment point into the riser. I assume (since Kevin said it was ridiculously simple that we would all be surprised once we saw it) that, the rod with teflon on the other side, IS the final set up.


----------



## Jayb22

The bow looks great, I'm so excited to get mine. Thanks for putting the pics up Kevin, I can't wait to see the new pics. 

Get well Kate.

Kevin are those no gloves on the strings? If so is that what is staying on these bows or are you still looking for a alternative?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I think he is still working with bowjax for a replacement for those no gloves. I am not sure though.


----------



## stixshooter

TTNuge said:


> I'm thinking that bow would look really really good in all black.... I'm just saying.


That's what I'm sayin' too .....

....


----------



## Trailhuntin1

stixshooter said:


> That's what I'm sayin' too .....
> 
> ....


Exactly


----------



## Jayb22

TTNuge said:


> I'm thinking that bow would look really really good in all black.... I'm just saying.


I just photoshopped it to be all black and your right, it does look good. I don't want to post the pics on here to take anything away from kevin, or step on his toes in anyway. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> The bow looks great, I'm so excited to get mine. Thanks for putting the pics up Kevin, I can't wait to see the new pics.
> 
> Get well Kate.
> 
> Kevin are those no gloves on the strings? If so is that what is staying on these bows or are you still looking for a alternative?


Those are No Gloves, I was planning on using a new design that Bowjax is working on, but time has ran out for me to have them ready for 2011 bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> I just photoshopped it to be all black and your right, it does look good. I don't want to post the pics on here to take anything away from kevin, or step on his toes in anyway. I'll send you a pm.


You won't hurt my feelings if you post the pic you photo-shopped in all black.


----------



## TTNuge

Jayb22 said:


> I just photoshopped it to be all black and your right, it does look good. I don't want to post the pics on here to take anything away from kevin, or step on his toes in anyway. I'll send you a pm.


Excellent. The wife is a photographer and a Photoshop expert but she's been too busy this morning and doesn't see the urgency in my request to make it all black. Wimmen!

I already sent Kevin an email this morning asking "What if?".... LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Those are No Gloves, I was planning on using a new design that Bowjax is working on, but time has ran out for me to have them ready for 2011 bows.


Sorry things didn't work out with Bowjax for this year. I haven't had any issues with the No-Gloves on my other bows so no worries here.


----------



## Jayb22

Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


Sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Looks good. You blacked out the side plates though.


----------



## jfuller17

That's sweet!


----------



## op27

Photoshopped looks good


----------



## TTNuge

Jayb22 said:


> Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


I was right, that is SEXY! Dang..


----------



## RayneStorm

Dang it! I knew I should have ordered all black! LOL

That looks too damn good... I might have to order another one


----------



## T-mo

Just curious, how many people have ordered both bows.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You won't hurt my feelings if you post the pic you photo-shopped in all black.


Will we be seeing a Vindicator anytime soon :happy:


----------



## north slope

I made the right choice getting all black!!! sexy!!


----------



## enkriss

T-mo said:


> Just curious, how many people have ordered both bows.


I have been giving it considerable thought . . .


----------



## DOAGuide

brokenlittleman said:


> Will we be seeing a Vindicator anytime soon :happy:


I think the Vindicator risers are about 2 weeks out.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks DOA


----------



## Jayb22

IrkedCitizen said:


> Looks good. You blacked out the side plates though.


picky picky. haha.


----------



## brokenlittleman

T-mo said:


> Just curious, how many people have ordered both bows.





enkriss said:


> I have been giving it considerable thought . . .


That makes two of us.


----------



## matjok

Jayb22 said:


> Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


Looks Awesome! I am glad I ordered all black.


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah I gotta see if the mortgage company will let me get a second mortgage so I can afford to buy one for the wife, and all 4 of our boys. They saw the pics this morning and have been hounding me since. One of them actually told me he would return all of his christmas presents if I would order one for him. LOL! Thats my boy.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Jayb22 said:


> picky picky. haha.


I won't deny that. Lol. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## brokenlittleman

DOAGuide said:


> I think the Vindicator risers are about 2 weeks out.


I guess that means the Vengeance will be shipping before the Vindicator?


----------



## bro.betterley

all black vindicator is in my future


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Jayb22 said:


> Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


i've done it again


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> I think the Vindicator risers are about 2 weeks out.


So that's why I was told that mine wouldn't ship until mid January.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> Here is the PHOTOSHOPPED version. Thanks for the OK Kevin. It is just a quick one.


Thanks, I am taking a Vengeance to the powder coater to have it coated in black for pics for the website and also have risers on the way to Mike for dipping in a couple different camo options for pictures for the website.

I hope Kate doesn't read this(she doesn't know I ordered 6 sample harness in different colors for black bow) if she does it may be to my benefit she isn't feeling well, if she was I'd have to explain to the guys at the gym and at church what happened to me!!!! 

I will have the sample colors for the black bow harness in today, the colors I chose will look so good she will have to let me have a harness made just for the all black bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

IrkedCitizen said:


> Looks good. You blacked out the side plates though.


They are black in real time!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Nice....can't wait to see the camoed bows.


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin are all of the no gloves going to be black like in the original pic you posted? If so that would be great, my only issue ever with the no gloves is that they are the gross skin color. Those black ones look good.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> They are black in real time!!!


awesome


----------



## bro.betterley

Jayb22 said:


> Kevin are all of the no gloves going to be black like in the original pic you posted? If so that would be great, my only issue ever with the no gloves is that they are the gross skin color. Those black ones look good.


I dyed my no gloves black on my SR71


----------



## Bowbuster123

I said it before and I will say it again
"Black is Beautiful"
Very happy with my choose of colors!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Trailhuntin1 said:


> i've done it again


Hey, did any one notice or is it just me, the cable rod looks bent??? LOL


----------



## TTNuge

I'm thinking that a switch to black now should still put me ahead of waiting for my Reaper Buck..... And honestly I will probably be doing a good bit of blind hunting over the next couple years as I hunt with my son. I should, shouldn't I.


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey, did any one notice or is it just me, the cable rod looks bent??? LOL


LMAO:teeth:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> Kevin are all of the no gloves going to be black like in the original pic you posted? If so that would be great, my only issue ever with the no gloves is that they are the gross skin color. Those black ones look good.



They will be black




bro.betterley said:


> I dyed my no gloves black on my SR71


Did you use the Parasol Rubber dye 9005?


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> They are black in real time!!!


GREAT!!!! I was just thinking "It would be great if the side plates were black or dark grey".

Now I am wishing for the harness to be black and grey...:teeth:


----------



## Rulonjj

Kevin, do you have the physical weight of these bows. I just don't remember seeing them anywhere. Btw that bow looks good.


----------



## bro.betterley

Kevin is the sight window deeper than most of your bows or is it just me?


----------



## enkriss

Rulonjj said:


> Kevin, do you have the physical weight of these bows. I just don't remember seeing them anywhere. Btw that bow looks good.


Vengeance 4.0 lbs and Vindicator 4.1lbs if im not mistaken


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey, did any one notice or is it just me, the cable rod looks bent??? LOL


I did notice that it appeared that way. Can you comment, is there more that goes with that rod or is that the final deal? I believe you mentioned that your new solution was "simple"

Edit: Answered here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1385529&p=1059664848#post1059664848


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey, did any one notice or is it just me, the cable rod looks bent??? LOL


HaHa!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Rulonjj said:


> Kevin, do you have the physical weight of these bows. I just don't remember seeing them anywhere. Btw that bow looks good.


The bow I took the picture of weighs 3.95#, that is without the paint, dip and clear, so 4.0 will be the average weight. 

Bows with lighter poundage limbs may weigh 3.95 when camo is applied.



bro.betterley said:


> Kevin is the sight window deeper than most of your bows or is it just me?


The sight window is a little larger and the shelf is even flatter and wider than the bows I designed in 2010. 

The center shot is right at 11/16" and the height from the shelf is roughly 15/16, I made the shelf to arrow gap larger so there is less chance of fletching clearance problems, and so the drop aways can drop out of the way more, for clearance.


----------



## TTNuge

Where else can you have candid conversations and discussions with the designer like this? Not many, if any! Thanks Kevin.


----------



## bro.betterley

thanks for all the answers!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> i've done it again


Need to get a warm wash cloth????? Ciggerette ???


----------



## Rulonjj

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow I took the picture of weighs 3.95#, that is without the paint, dip and clear, so 4.0 will be the average weight.
> 
> Bows with lighter poundage limbs may weigh 3.95 when camo is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> The sight window is a little larger and the shelf is even flatter and wider than the bows I designed in 2010.
> 
> The center shot is right at 11/16" and the height from the shelf is roughly 15/16, I made the shelf to arrow gap larger so there is less chance of fletching clearance problems, and so the drop aways can drop out of the way more, for clearance.



Very nice.


----------



## dito

DOAGuide said:


> I think the Vindicator risers are about 2 weeks out.


Say it aint so!


----------



## RayneStorm

Kevin, Will the Vindicator limbs follow the same angle as the Vengeance, or will they differ as did the Vanquish and Infinity angles did? If the Vindicator has the same limb angle, I will order one to go with my Vengeance.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

If I could take my favorite attributes of all of the KS designed bows that I've owned to create THE pefect hunting bow...I think that I'd go with my Vanquish for it's speed, lack of noise/ vibration and combine it with the Z28 for it's ease of draw & valley. Thankfully, it looks like like Kevin may have created this dream bow for me! :cheers:

Do the limbs of the Vengeance go sub-parallel?


----------



## DOAGuide

Great info. The cable guard is brilliant. Simple, smart and functional. Like that the angle keeps the strings seperated.


----------



## .284

UNBELIEVABLE ! ! ! After this morning I didn't think it could be any better than that except for shooting one, til the new photo shopped version. Thanks to everyone of you/us *"MISFIT FANBOYS & GIRLS"*. This dream is becoming a reality. Kevin & Kate, you are awesome. THANK- YOU. What a way to close out the old and welcome in the new. By the way HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone. It's really going to be an awesome year with a K&K VENGEANCE ... in *BLACK*!!!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Need to get a warm wash cloth????? Ciggerette ???


I quit smoking. By the way you have something on your cheek.


----------



## nhns4

It's a glorious day for K & K. That is a sweet looking piece of work and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## BowHntnWV

Now I just need to see the Vindicator


----------



## andy7yo

Any chance our photo shop expert could do one in Gods Country early season. LOL Just Kidding, the black one looks sick. 

I am not real crazy about the no cable slide thing, but hey if it works and does not look cheesy then I am all for it.


----------



## Just 1 More

andy7yo said:


> I am not real crazy about the no cable slide thing, but hey if it works and does not look cheesy then I am all for it.


Definitly something i'm not used to looking at... makes me think something is missing,, but, i'm sure we'll get used to it


----------



## stanmc55

andy7yo said:


> any chance our photo shop expert could do one in gods country early season. Lol just kidding, the black one looks sick.
> 
> I am not real crazy about the no cable slide thing, but hey if it works and does not look cheesy then i am all for it.


kiss


----------



## STORMINMOOSE

Does anyone know if the cables are served where they meet the cable rod?


----------



## toby lester

I'm sure the slide will be awesome. As long as the cables don't wear, and I'm sure Kevin tested it extensively, then simple is certainly better.


----------



## Longbow42

toby lester said:


> I'm sure the slide will be awesome. As long as the cables don't wear, and I'm sure Kevin tested it extensively, then simple is certainly better.


Why would they need to me? A Teflon rod would not put more friction or wear on your strings then your Teflon cable guide, maybe even less. I like it. Nice and simple. As long as I have enough vane clearance for us long draw guys?


----------



## norsask darton

Yup, what better way to end 2010! That is one sweet looking bow! Thanks Kevin and DOA for all the answers to the questions. Hope Kate is feeling 110% in no time! And everyone have such a HAP, HAP, HAPPY NEW YEARS that smiles will have to be removed by surgeons!! Everyone have fun and please be safe tonight!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

RayneStorm said:


> Kevin, Will the Vindicator limbs follow the same angle as the Vengeance, or will they differ as did the Vanquish and Infinity angles did? If the Vindicator has the same limb angle, I will order one to go with my Vengeance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben



The limb angles are different between the 2 bows, I actually like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the LOOK. The bows use the same deflection to make the same draw weight though.




WNY Bowhunter said:


> If I could take my favorite attributes of all of the KS designed bows that I've owned to create THE pefect hunting bow...I think that I'd go with my Vanquish for it's speed, lack of noise/ vibration and combine it with the Z28 for it's ease of draw & valley. Thankfully, it looks like like Kevin may have created this dream bow for me! :cheers:
> 
> Do the limbs of the Vengeance go sub-parallel?


I will post pics of the bow at full draw today, as soon as I can get Kate to get dressed for the 0 temps we have!!!


----------



## nhns4

Hmm to order a vindicator as well??? That is the question.


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Hmm to order a vindicator as well??? That is the question.


just call me weak! i couldn't find but one way to answer that question.


----------



## curts

ok... i have waited very quietly... After seeing pics i need my bow soon.. very soon...lol... btw... If your going to take more pics i would like to see one of a close up of the slide area... interesting idea... I am all set and ready to send the rest of the balance for my bow..


----------



## nhns4

stanmc55 said:


> just call me weak! i couldn't find but one way to answer that question.


Haha. I'm sure my wife could find a different answer. May have to sell the Monster to help her understand my justification lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> just call me weak! I couldn't find but one way to answer that question.


x2......


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> Haha. I'm sure my wife could find a different answer. May have to sell the Monster to help her understand my justification lol.


Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## RayneStorm

Call me crazy, but I think I might have to just order a Vindicator as well.... This hobby is getting toooooo expensive for me!!!! I should have picked up stamp collecting instead!

Ben


----------



## .284

RayneStorm said:


> Call me crazy, but I think I might have to just order a Vindicator as well.... This hobby is getting toooooo expensive for me!!!! I should have picked up stamp collecting instead!
> 
> Ben


Have you priced stamps lately ?!? This is really a much better investment. And the bows look so much better !!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I am jealous of all of you that want to order a vindicator as well. I cannot shoot a vengeance as I have a 31" draw so ordering one would be useless for me. 

The long draw archers that miss out on this due to short draw archers buying the vindicators are going to be upset. Lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

RayneStorm said:


> Call me crazy, but I think I might have to just order a Vindicator as well.... This hobby is getting toooooo expensive for me!!!! I should have picked up stamp collecting instead!
> 
> Ben


Oh Ben, you have no idea. This is the list that was given to me this morning by my family:

Brandon (son) Vengeance 28/60 6" Stingray stab
Angie (wife) Vengeance 27/50 6" Stingray stab
Christopher (son) Vengeance 8" Stingray stab
Dylan (son) Vindicator 27/60 8" Stingray stab
Garrett (son) Vindicator 28.5/70 10" Stingray stab

AND, they all want the bows and stabs dipped in Kings. Plus when they found out I was staffing for Spot-Hogg they all requested 5-pin wrapped hunters.

So much for retirement. I am going to have to get a part-time job or start doing taxidermy full time just to keep my family in a "happy" archery mood. And of course now I want a Vindicator as well.

David


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Do it. Do it. Do it.


The email was sent. The wife can find out later.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Oh Ben, you have no idea. This is the list that was given to me this morning by my family:
> 
> Brandon (son) Vengeance 28/60 6" Stingray stab
> Angie (wife) Vengeance 27/50 6" Stingray stab
> Christopher (son) Vengeance 8" Stingray stab
> Dylan (son) Vindicator 27/60 8" Stingray stab
> Garrett (son) Vindicator 28.5/70 10" Stingray stab
> 
> AND, they all want the bows and stabs dipped in Kings. Plus when they found out I was staffing for Spot-Hogg they all requested 5-pin wrapped hunters.
> 
> So much for retirement. I am going to have to get a part-time job or start doing taxidermy full time just to keep my family in a "happy" archery mood. And of course now I want a Vindicator as well.
> 
> David


Ouch lol.


----------



## andy7yo

nhns4 said:


> The email was sent. *The wife can find out later*.


I have found it to be betrer if they do not find out. haha


----------



## Hoppy

For the guys who want to have a vengence and a vindicator.
Just order the second bow in the same color option. That way your wife won't notice the difference in the bows. Keep one in bow case and the other hanging up. That way it looks like you just have 1 bow. Works in my marriage I hope there are no wives lirking over anyones shoulders reading this:mg:


----------



## Hoppy

stanmc55 said:


> just call me weak! i couldn't find but one way to answer that question.





DOAGuide said:


> Oh Ben, you have no idea. This is the list that was given to me this morning by my family:
> 
> Brandon (son) Vengeance 28/60 6" Stingray stab
> Angie (wife) Vengeance 27/50 6" Stingray stab
> Christopher (son) Vengeance 8" Stingray stab
> Dylan (son) Vindicator 27/60 8" Stingray stab
> Garrett (son) Vindicator 28.5/70 10" Stingray stab
> 
> AND, they all want the bows and stabs dipped in Kings. Plus when they found out I was staffing for Spot-Hogg they all requested 5-pin wrapped hunters.
> 
> So much for retirement. I am going to have to get a part-time job or start doing taxidermy full time just to keep my family in a "happy" archery mood. And of course now I want a Vindicator as well.
> 
> David



Dave, If only you could get paid by the hour for being online at AT you could be making some big $$ LOL


----------



## nhns4

andy7yo said:


> I have found it to be betrer if they do not find out. haha


True. But since she got a bow for Xmas I can see her following me to the range now. 








Those are my arrows on her bow. A little long but she wanted toget right at it. 
She now has a pink Tru Ball release to go with it.


----------



## RayneStorm

WOW, Retirement for you is now a dream! lol!


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> Dave, If only you could get paid by the hour for being online at AT you could be making some big $$ LOL


Wouldn't that be nice. Fortunately when I am writing I get to flip back and forth, but if I could get paid for AT surfing..........damn that would be the job. Are you listening Mr. Martin. Pay me for this. LOL! Think I will get about as far with that as I do when I TELL my wife I am booking another hunt.


----------



## rjdiii

Dugga Boy said:


> That's nice but doesn't answer my question.
> 
> I'm not too stupid to tune bows. (I'm doing this since almost 31 years)
> 
> The SA bows also come with precise tuning charts but especially on the LD versions the tuning was a real pain.
> 
> The fact that Kevin will papertune each bow won't help me much since he probably hasn't got my personal arrows at hand.
> 
> I would rather see a kind of deflection curve of the limbs in coaction with the cam rotation.
> This can be done in a draw board with a scale reading underneath each limb.
> I can do that in my workshop but I don't want to buy the bow unseen just to find out.
> 
> DB


DB (Markus) has raised a pretty good question about the tuneability of these bows compared to the Infinity and the operation of the cams relative to the limbs. I know we are not supposed to even mention the other company or their products, but for those of us with negative experience with the other bows, would it be possible to get an answer?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rjdiii said:


> DB (Markus) has raised a pretty good question about the tuneability of these bows compared to the Infinity and the operation of the cams relative to the limbs. I know we are not supposed to even mention the other company or their products, but for those of us with negative experience with the other bows, would it be possible to get an answer?


I would answer your question but can't discuss the "other" companies product on K & K according to AT rules!!!! I know this seems extreme, I don't make the rules I just follow them.


----------



## mtelknut

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would answer your question but can't discuss the "other" companies product on K & K according to AT rules!!!! I know this seems extreme, I don't make the rules I just follow them.


You can on the thread in Mutantville,,, I think that's what it's there for.....


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nhns4 said:


> True. But since she got a bow for Xmas I can see her following me to the range now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my arrows on her bow. A little long but she wanted toget right at it.
> She now has a pink Tru Ball release to go with it.


Nice! I dont like her bow though,LOL!


----------



## nhns4

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Nice! I dont like her bow though,LOL!


Yeah I don't either. Got it for a good price used. Figure if she gets in to shooting she will get an upgrade. But would hate to spend what I spend on bows for her if she has never shot a bow. Makes it hard to give my Hoyt buddies crap though lol.


----------



## stanmc55

RayneStorm said:


> Call me crazy, but I think I might have to just order a Vindicator as well.... This hobby is getting toooooo expensive for me!!!! I should have picked up stamp collecting instead!
> 
> Ben


 i have this picture in my mind of you chasing a whitetail trying to beat it to death with a postage stamp!!lol


----------



## rjdiii

mtelknut said:


> You can on the thread in Mutantville,,, I think that's what it's there for.....


No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nhns4 said:


> Yeah I don't either. Got it for a good price used. Figure if she gets in to shooting she will get an upgrade. But would hate to spend what I spend on bows for her if she has never shot a bow. Makes it hard to give my Hoyt buddies crap though lol.


as long as she an interst thats all that matters. Then ya'll have one more thing in common.


----------



## jfuller17

rjdiii said:


> No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


Maybe you should just PM kevin with the question. Then it wont be public and you will get your anwser.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rjdiii said:


> No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


You can't discuss the 2 lines in the same thread, that is in violation of the AT rules!!! 

The last portion of the last sentence speaks for itself!!!


----------



## rjdiii

jfuller17 said:


> Maybe you should just PM kevin with the question. Then it wont be public and you will get your anwser.


I will and maybe me and Markus are the only ones with this question, but I'll bet others with negative experience with the other bows might want to know too. Too bad a guy is prevented from giving an honest answer about his bows on this site!


----------



## mtelknut

rjdiii said:


> No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


What I am saying is this,,, We can discuss ,compare bows and bow company's on the thread in mutantville but not on this thread,, that is what I was trying to convey. This is the beginning of that thread: K&k archery and everything under the sun topic

So I thought I would start a thread about K&K ARCHERY and any other thing you guys would like to talk about WHILE WE WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS IF you feel like talking about compairing PSE, Mathews, Bowtech, or any other companies bows to what I think will be thebest new bows for 2011, GO RIGHT AHEAD.
If you feel the need to discuss football, hockey, baseball, go right ahead. I will draw the line at soccer though!!!!!
Tactical gear for home protection....... good to go!
This is an EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN AND K&K ARCHERY THREAD so feel free to jibber jabber away WHILE WE WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS 

If the mods have a problem with this please forgive as I am not trying to start anything but I am curious as well the difference between the two as I own an Infinity myself.


----------



## Out West

rjdiii said:


> I will and maybe me and Markus are the only ones with this question, but I'll bet others with negative experience with the other bows might want to know too. Too bad a guy is prevented from giving an honest answer about his bows on this site!


Any chance of answering these questions in a PM? Well, then I guess Kevin would be sending out a ton of PM's...

I'm ready to buy two bows (maybe each of the K&K's or two Elites). But I, like these other guys, have concerns that all of the previous issues are taken care of. Kind of like buying the first model year car. You never know what all of the flaws there are until it is too late.


----------



## T-mo

mtelknut said:


> What I am saying is this,,, We can discuss ,compare bows and bow company's on the thread in mutantville but not on this thread,, that is what I was trying to convey. This is the beginning of that thread: K&k archery and everything under the sun topic
> 
> So I thought I would start a thread about K&K ARCHERY and any other thing you guys would like to talk about WHILE WE WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS IF you feel like talking about compairing PSE, Mathews, Bowtech, or any other companies bows to what I think will be thebest new bows for 2011, GO RIGHT AHEAD.
> If you feel the need to discuss football, hockey, baseball, go right ahead. I will draw the line at soccer though!!!!!
> Tactical gear for home protection....... good to go!
> This is an EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN AND K&K ARCHERY THREAD so feel free to jibber jabber away WHILE WE WAIT FOR PICS AND UPDATES ON THE NEW K&K ARCHERY BOWS
> 
> If the mods have a problem with this please forgive as I am not trying to start anything but I am curious as well the difference between the two as I own an Infinity myself.


The only thing on that thread is something about fruit cakes and nuts.


----------



## T-mo

I hope Mr & Mrs Strother has a forum on their website.


----------



## north slope

When Kevin is directly involved putting his bows together, there seems to be no problems tunning and so on. My bow last year was an early built bow (by Kevin) and I had no problems, later built bows, well......... I love the food at my buddies restaurant when he is cooking, but when he is out of town the food is not as good....


----------



## antler365

north slope said:


> When Kevin is directly involved putting his bows together, there seems to be no problems tunning and so on. My bow last year was an early built bow (by Kevin) and I had no problems, later built bows, well......... I love the food at my buddies restaurant when he is cooking, but when he is out of town the food is not as good....


Well put..........


----------



## stanmc55

Out West said:


> Any chance of answering these questions in a PM? Well, then I guess Kevin would be sending out a ton of PM's...
> 
> I'm ready to buy two bows (maybe each of the K&K's or two Elites). But I, like these other guys, have concerns that all of the previous issues are taken care of. Kind of like buying the first model year car. You never know what all of the flaws there are until it is too late.


Kevin has stated in previous posts that he listened to all concerns and tried to address them in his new designs. the new cams have rotating mods as opposed to separate mods for each dl. i'll be the first to admit i am not an archery engineer, but under the conditions we find ourselves(threads closing as fast as they start), this may be his way of telling us things are different. probably didn't help you a bit, but i hope it did!


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> The email was sent. The wife can find out later.


good for you!! we see who wears the kilt in your family!!lol


----------



## SemperF

How long has Kevin been designing and he is still here that is not a fluke that is passion about a love for what one does and there have been some stand out bows over the years not just Kevins but Kevins have been in the stand outs, please the mods have been gracious to all and we shouldnt meddle where we have been told more than enough not to.


----------



## nhns4

stanmc55 said:


> good for you!! we see who wears the kilt in your family!!lol


Maybe one of them will be "Won" in a raffle. Been saving that one for a long time lol.


----------



## SemperF

When the new website is up there will be more discossion about tuning just hang on guys gals and Dave you stud you you are gonna have to get a bigger ground blind just camo the house LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Little clearer pics.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

More pics


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Full draw pics.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I think it looks dang cool with the silver riser and black limbs.


----------



## SemperF

Looks good and cold out , No No i mean the bow looks good LOL


----------



## antler365

Thats what I'm talking about!!!!! Nicely done Kate.... Love the string color!


----------



## SemperF

Look at the way the limb pockets work man that is sweet.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rjdiii said:


> No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


Once our website is up, I will post videos of the bows being shot and paper tuned with various arrows, DW and DL's, then you can see the visual evidence of how easy the K & K bows tune. I can't discuss on AT the difference and reasons these bows will tune much easier.

Website is just waiting on real pictures.


----------



## SemperF

Do I see a slight bend in something that is terribly simple Hmmmmm


----------



## antler365

I never had any tuning issues with any of my "old"bows... They were all early bows.


----------



## north slope

Looks like the cats meow to me. What a great way to end the year, thanks Kevin!


----------



## Out West

Kevin do the cables just slide up and down the rod? Any chance on explaining this design instead of using a cable slide? Any close up pictures of this setup?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

antler365 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about!!!!! Nicely done Kate.... Love the string color!


Tan/Kiwi/Natural are the three string/cable colors.

The end servings will be clear on the production bows.


----------



## SemperF

A picture speaks a 1,000 words but these speak 1,500 words. Again I want to remind all we have been asked nicely to discuss K and K ONLY and we all own lots of bows but we discuss K and K here or we will lose Please Trust Me I like the new bows and want to discuss them rather than not at all.


----------



## IndyMcDan

The limbs look to distribute out the load and flex in an even arc throughout the limb. I love both the look and the concept. Limb pockets look very sleek. Few things are more beautiful than a clear sunny day after heavy snowfall. That bow with chioce of finish just might be......


----------



## antler365

SemperF said:


> A picture speaks a 1,000 words but these speak 1,500 words. Again I want to remind all we have been asked nicely to discuss K and K ONLY and we all own lots of bows but we discuss K and K here or we will lose Please Trust Me I like the new bows and want to discuss them rather than not at all.


My bad.... I will remind myself from now on.


----------



## SemperF

IndyMcDan said:


> The limbs look to distribute out the load and flex in an even arc throughout the limb. I love both the look and the concept. Limb pockets look very sleek. Few things are more beautiful than a clear sunny day after heavy snowfall. That bow with chioce of finish just might be......


The limb pockets definetly lock in and look good doing just that


----------



## .284

Hey Kevin. Are you going to get my bow (the one in the pics) over to the powder coater today so it can be shipped out to me real soon?
That is incredible. I am so excited and anxious to draw back my BLACK ON BLACK VENGEANCE. Thanks for giving us a big boost before the new year. I know that 2011 is going to be a very good year.


----------



## SemperF

antler365 said:


> My bad.... I will remind myself from now on.


Thank You, we all have to show and police ourselves nicely and not get into the nastiness that some would like us to and that really isn't us, the group and class of people we are can shine through.


----------



## nhns4

It just keeps getting better. Thanks Kate and Kevin.


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin is there anyway you can give us all of the benefits/science behind the slanted cable guard? I'm assuming that by having it slant inwards that at full draw it keeps the cables pulling for vertically than previous designs, but is there any negative effect on not having the cables in a cable slide? I'm assuming that this design works like the flx system, but more rigid and consistent?


----------



## 138104

Is it just me or is the cable rod bent? Look at the picture showing the top of the limbs.


----------



## stanmc55

man, i like that aluminum riser/ black limbs and cams! kevin, are you sure you wouldn't consider selling a bow set up like that? clear powdercoat would put a real shine on it!!


----------



## T-mo

stanmc55 said:


> man, i like that aluminum riser/ black limbs and cams! kevin, are you sure you wouldn't consider selling a bow set up like that? clear powdercoat would put a real shine on it!!


Me Too.


----------



## .284

To get a look at the cable guard, look at the logo picture. 
You know Kevin, I thought you were using new and not "BENT" old pieces on the bows?!?


----------



## SemperF

Perry24 said:


> Is it just me or is the cable rod bent? Look at the picture showing the top of the limbs.


He has joked about this maybe....


----------



## Wood

What keeps the cables from rubbing against each other where they cross?


Jayb22 said:


> Kevin is there anyway you can give us all of the benefits/science behind the slanted cable guard? I'm assuming that by having it slant inwards that at full draw it keeps the cables pulling for vertically than previous designs, but is there any negative effect on not having the cables in a cable slide? I'm assuming that this design works like the flx system, but more rigid and consistent?


----------



## Jayb22

Wood said:


> What keeps the cables from rubbing against each other where they cross?


Is this asking me, or adding to my question?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin says it works. I will trust his word, skill, and knowledge base.


----------



## antler365

Jayb22 said:


> Kevin is there anyway you can give us all of the benefits/science behind the slanted cable guard? I'm assuming that by having it slant inwards that at full draw it keeps the cables pulling for vertically than previous designs, but is there any negative effect on not having the cables in a cable slide? I'm assuming that this design works like the flx system, but more rigid and consistent?


I know that the cable slide effects limb torque...


----------



## Jayb22

IrkedCitizen said:


> Kevin says it works. I will trust his word, skill, and knowledge base.


I have the same thinking, but it's always nice to have some extra knowledge as it's such a simple design that you would think it would have been done before. Also it takes me a little while to wrap my mind around new technology.


----------



## SemperF

Wood said:


> What keeps the cables from rubbing against each other where they cross?


Wood here you go Kevin states they dont touch.


----------



## vahunter102

Wood said:


> What keeps the cables from rubbing against each other where they cross?


The angle of the rod, with one cable being farther forward on the angle than the other it acts just like an offset cable guard. The cables cross below the rod. At full draw it looks like the cables are really close together, can't tell if they actually are touching or not.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

He said that it was simple and that he didn't know why he hadn't thought of it before.


----------



## Jayb22

antler365 said:


> I know that the cable slide effects limb torque...


The way my mind sees things is that the torque comes from the cable slide not being centered. So for a right hand shot, the cable slide is on the right side of the bow, thus pulling the cables to the right and putting more pressure on the left limb than the right limb. I don't know if this is true or not as I am far from being good at tuning bows/bow designs. As I mentioned earlier it is just how my mind sees things.


----------



## antler365

I think at full draw there is quite a difference with the angled rod putting less torque on the cams and limbs...


----------



## .284

I'm sure most of you are all out somewhere celebrating new years eve. Well having seen "my" new bow I'm so happy and celebrating here at home with my wife, so to all you K&K Archery fans.....
*HAPPY NEW YEAR*.


----------



## nhns4

.284 said:


> I'm sure most of you are all out somewhere celebrating new years eve. Well having seen "my" new bow I'm so happy and celebrating here at home with my wife, so to all you K&K Archery fans.....
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR*.


Happy new year... I'm at work all night so ill be bored on the computer lol


----------



## matjok

.284 said:


> I'm sure most of you are all out somewhere celebrating new years eve. Well having seen "my" new bow I'm so happy and celebrating here at home with my wife, so to all you K&K Archery fans.....
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR*.


Looks like most people are out there. I am at home too, with my wife.

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## alaz

matjok said:


> Looks like most people are out there. I am at home too, with my wife.
> 
> *Happy New Year!*


Ditto...
and Ditto
Happy New Year!
Bows look great...I am curious about the cables as well.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The cable rod is bent at a certain angle, the cables ride on the rod, the rod is Teflon coated. There are NO sharp corners are edges to wear the cables.

The cables do not touch, at full draw they are very close to each other.

Think about them sliding inside of a cable slide, they move up and down and are "bound" inside the narrow grooves causing friction and wear.

The idea came from trying to reduce the torque induced by the cable slide holding the cables too far out at full draw.

Have you ever shot and bow or seen a shot where the bow kinda jumps or moves sideways a little, this is from the torque on the cables.

The cables move toward the arrow at full draw and away at brace, this allows plenty of clearance but reduces the torque.

You can always put on a slide and run the cables on the inside of the rod.


----------



## .284

Kevin,
You are the man. It really is as you said, so simple that everyone should have thought of it but YOU did. Excellent for you and for us. Happy New Year to you and Kate!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Kevin,
> You are the man. It really is as you said, so simple that everyone should have thought of it but YOU did. Excellent for you and for us. Happy New Year to you and Kate!


Makes me feel like a idiot for not thinking of it 20 years ago, it is SO simple.


Will try and take better pics of the cables where they cross tomorrow so you can see they don't touch.


----------



## mdewitt71

Bow looks nice, reminds of other designs you have done that I liked. 
Is that the actual decals you are gonna be using on the limbs?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

mdewitt71 said:


> Bow looks nice, reminds of other designs you have done that I liked.
> Is that the actual decals you are gonna be using on the limbs?


I have a certain style I guess to my designs, I like a certain "look" for the riser.

Yes that is the logo for the limbs.


----------



## enkriss

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Makes me feel like a idiot for not thinking of it 20 years ago, it is SO simple.
> 
> 
> Will try and take better pics of the cables where they cross tomorrow so you can see they don't touch.



Are the cables going to be served where they rub on the cable slide?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain style I guess to my designs, I like a certain "look" for the riser.
> 
> Yes that is the logo for the limbs.


You knocked another one out of the park with this model Kevin. Kudos, my good man....Kudos

David


----------



## realmfg

Very Nice, I can't wait!!! Loving those Black limbs wish Reverse AT was an option, maybe next year!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

enkriss said:


> Are the cables going to be served where they rub on the cable slide?


On all my test bows I haven't served them, I may just so people don't freak out!!!LOL


----------



## alaz

enkriss said:


> Are the cables going to be served where they rub on the cable slide?


I was curious about this as well...but I am guessing no serving being that it is teflon coated rod. Would the rod need replacing, like slides do at times?
At first I couldnt imagine it, then looking at my slide, the cables angle probably in the same way.

You mention that we could use a slide on the inside (arrow side I guess)....any benefits or negatives to doing that? Would that create clearance issues?
thanks in advance...and again, great looking bow...
Very much looking forward to seeing the Vindicator


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> More pics


Looks good, real good. Not a fan of the limb stickers. A little plain, but would look nice if your red scorpion logo thingy was before it.

Does the lack of slide add any noticeable cable "twang" / noise?

Dig the string colors


----------



## Rulonjj

Kevin Strother1 said:


> On all my test bows I haven't served them, I may just so people don't freak out!!!LOL



It seems like they would slide easier without serving. I'd personally rather it not be served. It would look cleaner as well.


----------



## realmfg

Rulonjj said:


> It seems like they would slide easier without serving. I'd personally rather it not be served. It would look cleaner as well.


Agree


----------



## Kevin Strother1

alaz said:


> I was curious about this as well...but I am guessing no serving being that it is teflon coated rod. Would the rod need replacing, like slides do at times?
> At first I couldnt imagine it, then looking at my slide, the cables angle probably in the same way.
> 
> You mention that we could use a slide on the inside (arrow side I guess)....any benefits or negatives to doing that? Would that create clearance issues?
> thanks in advance...and again, great looking bow...
> Very much looking forward to seeing the Vindicator


If you use a slide you may have a little clearance issue if you use Big tall fletchings, could always just bend the rod a touch to accommodate the slide. But I see no reason for a slide.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The limb angles are different between the 2 bows, I actually like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the LOOK. The bows use the same deflection to make the same draw weight though.


So does the Vindicator look more like the GTO with the inset bridges Kevin??? Damn it man - I knew I would end up buying two...


----------



## TLB2

Looks Great!!


----------



## rebelfan10

T-mo said:


> Me Too.


Me 3! That's the first thing that ran thru my mind when I saw it. That is a sharp look!


----------



## rebelfan10

stanmc55 said:


> man, i like that aluminum riser/ black limbs and cams! kevin, are you sure you wouldn't consider selling a bow set up like that? clear powdercoat would put a real shine on it!!


 What he said!


----------



## nhns4

2xR said:


> So does the Vindicator look more like the GTO with the inset bridges Kevin??? Damn it man - I knew I would end up buying two...


Darn lol...


----------



## SemperF

rebelfan10 said:


> What he said!


You know you can shoot the bow for a time and then send it to Mike at OregonHG for a makeover the guy has talent look up his website google search.


----------



## andy7yo

Those full draw pictures are beautiful, I really want to get my hands on this bow. 

Could you do a close up pic of the grip as well? Please!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Great looking bow Kevin!! Can only imagine what the Vindicator looks like. I hope everybody has a Safe and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Dameon

I like everything I see Kevin and Kate. My only problem is where is the Vengeance decal?


----------



## shockman

Dameon said:


> I like everything I see Kevin and Kate. My only problem is where is the Vengeance decal?


Goes in the oval inset area below the grip.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Very impressive.
Glad I placed my order early. I never doubted, but glad that i like what i see. 
I love the cable slide, simplicity is a good thing. 
Thats a sexy riser too.


----------



## Dameon

shockman said:


> Goes in the oval inset area below the grip.


Shockman, thanks for pointing that out. I thought that looked pretty sharp on Kevin's previous designs. Although, with split limbs, I was hoping for K&K Archery on one and Vengeance/Vindicator on the other as well as the oval inset. I can't wait to see what the Vindicator looks like.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## cordini

Vengeance looks great.....Can't wait to see what my Vindicator looks like! I sent my rest & arrows out today....Along with the balance due. I thought Kate said the limb stickers were going to be the logo she came up with? I was looking forward to that design on my bow.....

Wishing all of you a Happy New Year!! ccasion16: My best to Kate & Kevin for 2011....I think it's going to be a great year!!


----------



## nhns4

Have a great New Year all.


----------



## RayneStorm

Happy New Year Y'all! I just got home from dinner to see new pics! Everyone looks better than the last! There will only be 1500 of the greatest bow made to date, in our hands shortly!!! To bad for those who can't or won't get one!

Ben


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I like the limb decals, the logo seems like it would make the limbs seem to busy. Super clean looking bow.



Kevin,
Will the bows come with black no-gloves or are you still planning to do something with bowjax as you had mentioned being possible?


----------



## RayneStorm

Man, looking at those bow pics again... That bow just looks awesome... At full draw, it reminds me of a Cobra with it's fangs out and about to spit venom at 345 fps!!!!!


----------



## RayneStorm

I believe Kevin Mentioned that they will use the bowjax on the 2012 bows, as they didn't get anything designed in time to make it on this run of bows.


----------



## Dameon

cordini said:


> Vengeance looks great.....Can't wait to see what my Vindicator looks like! I sent my rest & arrows out today....Along with the balance due. I thought Kate said the limb stickers were going to be the logo she came up with? I was looking forward to that design on my bow.....
> 
> Wishing all of you a Happy New Year!! ccasion16: My best to Kate & Kevin for 2011....I think it's going to be a great year!!


So I am not imagining things then. I could of swore there were pics of the limb stickers that Kate drew up on the "banned" thread and I went so far as to ask her if I can have an extra to put on my Stingray stab. I thought that was a really cool looking decal.


----------



## cordini

Yep.....That's what I remember as well. Maybe it was a production issue.....


----------



## mdewitt71

R0CKETMAN said:


> Looks good, real good. *Not a fan of the limb stickers. A little plain, but would look nice if your red scorpion logo thingy was before it.*
> 
> Does the lack of slide add any noticeable cable "twang" / noise?
> 
> Dig the string colors


I don't much care for the decals myself, Was hoping they were just for the Prototype....


----------



## Dameon

cordini said:


> Yep.....That's what I remember as well. Maybe it was a production issue.....


I thought the decals were already done. Maybe Kevin is holding on to them until the bows are shipping out.


----------



## cordini

Kate's design ROCKS!!!! :rockhard::guitarist2::rock-on::jam:


----------



## op27

mdewitt71 said:


> I don't much care for the decals myself, Was hoping they were just for the Prototype....



Yep, dont dig the crayon look


----------



## op27

Im drinking, in case I post something bad, it doesnt count.


----------



## nhns4

op27 said:


> Im drinking, in case I post something bad, it doesnt count.


Hilarious


----------



## jbsoonerfan

op27 said:


> Im drinking, in case I post something bad, it doesnt count.


I tried that before. 

DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> So does the Vindicator look more like the GTO with the inset bridges Kevin??? Damn it man - I knew I would end up buying two...


Hope to have that picture ...... will have it posted ASAP.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

1vabwhntr said:


> I like the limb decals, the logo seems like it would make the limbs seem to busy. Super clean looking bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> Will the bows come with black no-gloves or are you still planning to do something with bowjax as you had mentioned being possible?


I was trying to have the new ones Bowjax will be making for me finished, but Stu is very busy, and now he is leaving for the ATA so I will just use the No Gloves for 2011.

I found a black dye made for the material the No-gloves are made from which is rubber. Doesn't cause any weakening of the material just changes the color.


----------



## nhns4

Have a happy new year Kevin and Kate! The Vengeance looks great! So you made me shoot you an email foe a Vindicator as well lol. Have a good one.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

This is the decal that goes in the recessed area below the grip.


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is the decal that goes in the recessed area below the grip.


Are they the same size as something else we talked about I have an interesting Idea when Mike is done


----------



## Wappkid

Happy New Year.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Cool deal, Thanks for the response? The black no-gloves seem to fit the vengeance nice anyway, looks smooooooooooooooooooooooth?

When can we send a deposit for 2012?


----------



## nhns4

1vabwhntr said:


> When can we send a deposit for 2012?


No kidding. Should allow the current guys first choice lol.


----------



## SemperF

Happy New Year All and may God Bless us all in the New Year


----------



## tadpole3006

hey yeolefart where was my phone call on this if i missed it you should of kept hitting speed dial


YeOleFart said:


> Looks Great! Did the waiting get easier or harder now??????
> Happy New Year All


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I will post pics of the string/cable colors for the ALL Black bows tomorrow.

I think they are very sweet looking.


----------



## CdBurner

Bummer, no bowjax. Can't have it all I guess.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Happy New Year Kevin, Kate, and everyone else!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post pics of the string/cable colors for the ALL Black bows tomorrow.
> 
> I think they are very sweet looking.


This is the combo I'm most interested in. A bow named Vengeance (is mine says the lord) can be any color as long as it's black.

When will initial bows start shipping?


----------



## cordini

I really like the Vindicator plate logo....Kate's design for the K & K logo for the limbs would flow really well on the bow. :bounce:


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> I really like the Vindicator plate logo....Kate's design for the K & K logo for the limbs would flow really well on the bow. :bounce:


You are right on!!! The current logo's are a little too blocky for ME... Just me...


----------



## antler365

I realize that the logo's have nothing to do with how the bow feels and shoots... Just clarifying that LOL!!!!!


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Well hope you all survived New Years eve and have the new year off to a good start. I am so anxious to feel my new BLACK VENGEANCE in my hands. Kevin, when are you and Kate going to send out the invoices for the remaing balances, for tuning, shipping, decals, hats and my matching 6" BLACK Stingray stabilizer? Not that I'm trying to rush you, I just don't want to have any delay on my end in getting the most wonderful bow for 2011 in my hands. Thanks so much and HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL.


----------



## cordini

antler365 said:


> I realize that the logo's have nothing to do with how the bow feels and shoots... Just clarifying that LOL!!!!!


Hear you there....I just like the asthetics as well. I hope Kevin doesn't take offense at the comments about the "blocky" logo.....It's just that Kate's logo design is really S-W-E-E-T looking!


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> Hear you there....I just like the asthetics as well. I hope Kevin doesn't take offense at the comments about the "blocky" logo.....It's just that Kate's logo design is really S-W-E-E-T looking!


Constructive criticism... We all need it every now and then Cord,Its good for us! Helps us to become well rounded people. LOL


----------



## cordini

.284 said:


> Good morning sports fans,
> Well hope you all survived New Years eve and have the new year off to a good start. I am so anxious to feel my new BLACK VENGEANCE in my hands. Kevin, when are you and Kate going to send out the invoices for the remaing balances, for tuning, shipping, decals, hats and my matching 6" BLACK Stingray stabilizer? Not that I'm trying to rush you, I just don't want to have any delay on my end in getting the most wonderful bow for 2011 in my hands. Thanks so much and HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL.


I sent what I thought the balance was close to being yesterday with my rest & arrows.....I told Kate to let me know if I owe any more.


----------



## cordini

antler365 said:


> Constructive criticism... We all need it every now and then Cord,Its good for us! Helps us to become well rounded people. LOL


True.....And I just don't want to :deadhorse if Kevin & Kate have already decided this detail. My thought process on this was that their logo becomes part of "Name Recognition" through the use of their design.....i.e. Hoyt's Apple, Martin's cat, etc. Kate is a very talented lady....The logo is a thing of beauty!


----------



## bowtech2006

Bow Looks great. Can't wait to shoot mine


----------



## Longbow42

I could care less about the logo on the limbs as long as the bow is a great shooter. I will take it off anyway if possible. I won't be doing much advertising anyway where I hunt.


----------



## Waynebow

rjdiii said:


> No offense but I looked over there under K&K and found no useful information whatsoever. I think what Markus has asked is a legitimate question about K&K bows and may well enter into a person's decision making process when deciding whether to order a bow without being able to shoot it first (I made that mistake with my bow from the other company). I'm not asking that Kevin badmouth the other company, only compare his new bows to the other bows he designed, some of which had well documented problems (even on the SA website) especially at the end.


There is no need to discuss the old bows, we saw what that problem was, we need to know whats different to prevent these issues, a simple chart like Dugga said posted has nothing to do with other companies.
Seems like a convenient excuse, and makes one wonder whats being covered up, Again.


----------



## Longbow42

Waynebow said:


> There is no need to discuss the old bows, we saw what that problem was, we need to know whats different to prevent these issues, a simple chart like Dugga said posted has nothing to do with other companies.
> Seems like a convenient excuse, and makes one wonder whats being covered up, Again.


 I agree as I was one of those with issues with my previous bow and I am a LD guy.


----------



## bro.betterley

*I cant speak for the long draws *,but i tuned a half dozen of them in all 3 models all the later versions from 27-30 inch draw, and all were tunable if you know what your doing and understand the system. One was more difficult requiring both spacer work, and twisting a static yoke, but it eventualy seen things from prospective and gave in, as a matter of fact i hunted with that bow this year.

I HAVE OWNED BOWS FROM OTHER COMPANYS THAT WOULD NOT TUNE, none of which were from the company your refering to..

Were some of them challenging YES, but this particular cam system actualy gives you the ability to deal somewhat with both lateral and vertical knock travel


----------



## Waynebow

bro.betterley said:


> *I cant speak for the long draws *,but i tuned a half dozen of them in all 3 models all the later versions from 27-30 inch draw, and all were tunable if you know what your doing and understand the system. One was more difficult requiring both spacer work, and twisting a static yoke, but it eventualy seen things from prospective and gave in, as a matter of fact i hunted with that bow this year.
> 
> I HAVE OWNED BOWS FROM OTHER COMPANYS THAT WOULD NOT TUNE, none of which were from the company your refering to..
> 
> Were some of them challenging YES, but this particular cam system actualy gives you the ability to deal somewhat with both lateral and vertical k*nock travel*


Yes nock travel that was said was not an issue last year.
We want tangible proof not opinion from fans, and considering the system is virtually identical, I don't think it is an unreasonable request.


----------



## SemperF

I understand there are questions but please do not even hint at this and that we have been asked nicely not to and until Kevin and Kate launch their website let us respect this. We have Moderators that Monitor this thread and they will not hesitate to lock this up. Good Morning all here in Denver it is -9 below I think shooting indoors today will be warmer.


----------



## dito

SemperF said:


> I understand there are questions but please do not even hint at this and that we have been asked nicely not to and until Kevin and Kate launch their website let us respect this. We have Moderators that Monitor this thread and they will not hesitate to lock this up. Good Morning all here in Denver it is -9 below I think shooting indoors today will be warmer.


-16 here in Alamosa. Was wanting to hunt ducks and geese this weekend, but not gonna happen


----------



## bro.betterley

Waynebow said:


> Yes nock travel that was said was not an issue last year.
> We want tangible proof not opinion from fans, and considering the system is virtually identical, I don't think it is an unreasonable request.


I was trying to be kind in my first post, so what i was real saying is *most *of the said problems complained about were fixable if people knew what they were doing

I am not a fan boy i like KS and his designs, but owned over a dozen bows in the last year from at least 4 companys, and one of my favorites was a hoyt maxis 35 that uses the same cam system


----------



## Waynebow

My bad, I thought it said INFO thread, sorry, back to the weather station


----------



## bro.betterley

It is info, Im informing you that several companys use a hybrid cam and a half system, and i dont see people badgering them for proof it will work


----------



## SemperF

bro.betterley said:


> I was trying to be kind in my first post, so what i was real saying is *most *of the said problems complained about were fixable if people knew what they were doing
> 
> I am not a fan boy i like KS and his designs, but owned over a dozen bows in the last year from at least 4 companys, and one of my favorites was a hoyt maxis 35 that uses the same cam system


I was going to get a Maxis right before winter but got the no snow reports and could not do it, as our landscaping work became slow on the snow removal side. Now we have made some money to catch up on bills and hope to get more snow which allows for more bows and arrows yipeee.


----------



## bro.betterley

I can not speak highly enough about a Maxxis 35, it was probably up there with my infinity, if it did not have a limb failure within the first 2 months i would never got rid of it


----------



## bro.betterley

I did some mods to it a set of strings some cushion buttons which helped the string oscliation, and added 5 feet per second, put on a after maket string stop, wooden side plates, the #3 cam set at 29 was smooth with great valley

IM SORRY PROBABLY THE WRONG PLACE, THIS IS A K&K THREAD, I GUESS I WAS TRYING TO SAY IM NOT BIASS, OR JUST BLINDLY SUPPORTING


----------



## SemperF

bro.betterley said:


> I can not speak highly enough about a Maxxis 35, it was probably up there with my infinity, if it did not have a limb failure within the first 2 months i would never got rid of it


My buddy has a Maxis and I swear he is gonna shoot the cams off it, maybe 100 to 150 shots a day. I love the draw cycle on it. When I get to order a Vengeance Im thinking 60lb maxed with speed mods at 28.5 draw will be nice to shoot for extended periods and still plenty of push on an arrow.


----------



## bro.betterley

plus 20% of the customers will buy one of each so he really needs to refigure!!


----------



## bro.betterley

Man it must be lack of sleep I try to be nicer than this ussualy SORRY GUYS


----------



## SemperF

I think it is a good business platform if you look at the Maitland Bows, this is very similar small is manageable and I would would rather have something not mass produced at this point in time, as we have become a mass produced society this day and age. Something is lost when mass produced items go to market and we just go to say Walmart and buy what they have because we have been lead down a path of thats the way it is. Alan Jackson song the little man puts it well.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> Hear you there....I just like the asthetics as well. I hope Kevin doesn't take offense at the comments about the "blocky" logo.....It's just that Kate's logo design is really S-W-E-E-T looking!


The logo on the limb is Kate's design as well.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

CdBurner said:


> Bummer, no bowjax. Can't have it all I guess.


The bows will have limb dampeners.


----------



## Bullhound

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bows will have limb dampeners.


Something akin to Quads?


----------



## Big Country

Waynebow said:


> There is no need to discuss the old bows, we saw what that problem was, we need to know whats different to prevent these issues, a simple chart like Dugga said posted has nothing to do with other companies.
> Seems like a convenient excuse, and *makes one wonder whats being covered up, Again*.


Kevin can only discuss so much here due to restrictions in place that were necessary to curtail heated debate.

That said, members are still getting a fair amount of information here. A lot more info than would normally be seen by the larger companies. There is a limit on what can be discussed, so be happy with that.

BTW, no more remarks like the one highlighted above are necessary.


----------



## link06

I hope to have mine by my birthday 1/14, probably not but a man can dream right? These pics are everything I hoped for and more, great job Kevin!


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The logo on the limb is Kate's design as well.


Okay....Just sayin' that her original logo looks S-W-E-E-T!!


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> Okay....Just sayin' that her original logo looks S-W-E-E-T!!


:angel:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> Okay....Just sayin' that her original logo looks S-W-E-E-T!!


I asked if she wanted to put the red circle thing in front of the name her answer was, NO!!!

I don't push too much on certain things like this, if Kate likes it how it is, then that is how it will be.

As Forrest would say "Stupid is a s Stupid does", and I try to not be too "Stupid" on little things, especially when Kate is the one that made the limb decal!!! LOL


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I asked if she wanted to put the red circle thing in front of the name her answer was, NO!!!
> 
> I don't push too much on certain things like this, if Kate likes it how it is, then that is how it will be.
> 
> As Forrest would say "Stupid is a s Stupid does", and I try to not be too "Stupid" on little things, especially when Kate is the one that made the limb decal!!! LOL



LOL - good plan Kevin!!!

Happy New Year to the both of you!

So I have a friend, and he wants to know if "he" can order "his" bow without limb decals or should "he" just peel them off??? Just askin' - if Kate is still sick, don't let her read this and take it out of context and put my friens bows at the bottom of the order list Kevin :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## 2xR

Big Country said:


> Kevin can only discuss so much here due to restrictions in place that were necessary to curtail heated debate.
> 
> That said, members are still getting a fair amount of information here. A lot more info than would normally be seen by the larger companies. There is a limit on what can be discussed, so be happy with that.
> 
> BTW, no more remarks like the one highlighted above are necessary.


Thanx BC for your help and understanding!!! We don't need to get another thread closed folks...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> LOL - good plan Kevin!!!
> 
> Happy New Year to the both of you!
> 
> So I have a friend, and he wants to know if "he" can order "his" bow without limb decals or should "he" just peel them off??? Just askin' - if Kate is still sick, don't let her read this and take it out of context and put my friens bows at the bottom of the order list Kevin :wink::wink::wink:


The logo is silk screened on the limb so to take it off you would have to sand it off, we won't ship a bow without the logo on it. 

Kinda like asking Ford to not put that blue oval in the grille!!! LOL


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The logo is silk screened on the limb so to take it off you would have to sand it off, we won't ship a bow without the logo on it.
> 
> Kinda like asking Ford to not put that blue oval in the grille!!! LOL


Instead of white on black, could you do like a gray on black, something that blends.


----------



## Karbon

Man, logo looks good for the Vin!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

T-mo said:


> Instead of white on black, could you do like a gray on black, something that blends.


I'll ask the "Boss" when she wakes up!!!


----------



## Longbow42

What about those pics of the Vindicator?


----------



## north slope

Do Karbon's logos in hot pink to match his strings.....I dare you.....


----------



## Karbon

I'm man enough...I can roll in Hot Pink.


----------



## matjok

T-mo said:


> Instead of white on black, could you do like a gray on black, something that blends.


Guys, it is not that hard to spray paint the logo over and do your own art once you get the bow.
No offense meant, but I do not like the white on black blocky logo either. It would have been nice to have the riser logo on the limbs too. 
I will probably have my limbs painted over and have all black limbs. All my shooting is in my backyard or in the woods, so it does not make any difference to anybody else one way or the other.


----------



## RayneStorm

I'm not gonna say anything bad about the limb decals, but I agree, they are very generic appearing. My fix is, I'm gonna have some nice K&K Archery wraps made to put over the ones presently. Probably the red and blue logo with K&K written in the background in the same font as the VINDICATOR badge Kevin posted earlier. I think that will look a lot better! Aslo gonna have VENGEANCE to put on the other limb in same font.

Sorry, just offering an idea that I'm employing, no bashing in any way!

Ben

Actually, as posted above, I will probably paint mine on free hand, but most people probably aren't overly great at free handing, so I offered the idea of wraps


----------



## norsask darton

matjok said:


> Looks Awesome! I am glad I ordered all black.


Bowbuster has said it many times already,"Black is beautiful!" I do have to add this aswell, "Black adds to the bow's look, giving it a highly refined and sophisticated look. Yet at home in any enviornment. Giving it an unlimited amount of ways to accessorise. Chosen by the few, desired by the masses!"
That is one fantastic looking bow and now all of us anxiously await shipping! Thanks Kevin and Kate for soon to be the pearl of everyone's collection!!


----------



## T-mo

matjok said:


> Guys, it is not that hard to spray paint the logo over and do your own art once you get the bow.
> No offense meant, but I do not like the white on black blocky logo either. It would have been nice to have the riser logo on the limbs too.
> I will probably have my limbs painted over and have all black limbs. All my shooting is in my backyard or in the woods, so it does not make any difference to anybody else one way or the other.


Sure you can spray paint anything, but if you can get it from the factory like you want it, wouldnt that be nicer.

And if some reason i need to sell it, I'm sure no one wants to buy a spray painted bow.


----------



## Karbon

I'm so close to going Veng and Vin...


----------



## nstrut

...or just an idea, maybe something to this affect.

K & K Archery on one side and the bow name and logo on the other.

I'm not a photoshopper,but you get the idea.


----------



## liv2hnt247

Do agree not to crazy about the logo hope it is black on ythe camo limbs at least but as long as that is the only gripe this is one sweet looking bow and it is going to shoot even better.


----------



## YeOleFart

Karbon said:


> I'm so close to going Veng and Vin...


It's hard to stick with that one bow plan, isn't it? lol
My thinking also, might wait & get a 2012 Vin.?????


----------



## antler365

nstrut said:


> ...or just an idea, maybe something to this affect.
> 
> K & K Archery on one side and the bow name and logo on the other.
> 
> I'm not a photoshopper,but you get the idea.


Can you do both limbs in the scorpion type logo?


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll ask the "Boss" when she wakes up!!!


Or a coyote brown on black. 

All my time in the sandbox, ive grown partial to coyote brown. 

But the bow does look perfect.


----------



## stanmc55

T-mo said:


> Sure you can spray paint anything, but if you can get it from the factory like you want it, wouldnt that be nicer.
> 
> And if some reason i need to sell it, I'm sure no one wants to buy a spray painted bow.


i'll take mine however it comes.


----------



## matjok

T-mo said:


> Sure you can spray paint anything, but if you can get it from the factory like you want it, wouldnt that be nicer.
> 
> And if some reason i need to sell it, I'm sure no one wants to buy a spray painted bow.


I agree with you 100%. However, I believe it is too late for the Vengeance now, since many limbs have already been made. As I see it, my only option will be to paint it over and do my own art, or use stickers like Raynestorm mentioned above. I do not know how well the stickers (wraps) will work with the flexing of the limbs, but it is worth trying.
I do not worry about the resale value because I keep the things I like. I have a feeling that I'm going to keep this bow for a loooooong time.


----------



## Longbow42

If you use a LD rest, one of the nice things about a yoke system is that you can just look your LD cable over the outside axel next to the yoke cable.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I'm so close to going Veng and Vin...


do it, do it, do it - then no regrets!


----------



## bro.betterley

I'm good with the logo, basic


----------



## T-mo

matjok said:


> I agree with you 100%. However, I believe it is too late for the Vengeance now, since many limbs have already been made. As I see it, my only option will be to paint it over and do my own art, or use stickers like Raynestorm mentioned above. I do not know how well the stickers (wraps) will work with the flexing of the limbs, but it is worth trying.
> I do not worry about the resale value because I keep the things I like. I have a feeling that I'm going to keep this bow for a loooooong time.


Its funny I've always worried about the resale value, but I have never resold anything. And I keep everything I own well taken care of.


----------



## kkrueger

I'm sure I'm going to be real popular for saying this...but here goes.

Kevin and Kate put A LOT into putting these great bows together and it took about 2 minutes for someone to say something about what they didn't like lets not try to redesign all of their hard work. I'm all for people having the freedom to say what's on their mind, but please give it a rest.

Put yourself in their shoes...

Happy New Year,
Kyle


----------



## PoppieWellie

What a difference two weeks of time makes! Getting back from vacation and K&K looks better than ever.


----------



## YeOleFart

stanmc55 said:


> i'll take mine however it comes.


x 2


----------



## stanmc55

bro.betterley said:


> I'm good with the logo, basic


x2 all of this discussion has been about black limbs. both of my bows are full camo. what Kate has chosen will suit camo limbs better imo. vengeance in GC Early- vindicator in Next Vista


----------



## Longbow42

kkrueger said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be real popular for saying this...but here goes.
> 
> Kevin and Kate put A LOT into putting these great bows together and it took about 2 minutes for someone to say something about what they didn't like lets not try to redesign all of their hard work. I'm all for people having the freedom to say what's on their mind, but please give it a rest.
> 
> Put yourself in their shoes...
> Kyle


I have to agree. I never seen so many guys quibble over the stupid limb decal. I'm all for aesthetics too, but does it really matter??:tongue::angel:


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> What a difference two weeks of time makes! Getting back from vacation and K&K looks better than ever.


welcome back, you were missed! have any trouble finding us?? haha


----------



## T-mo

kkrueger said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be real popular for saying this...but here goes.
> 
> Kevin and Kate put A LOT into putting these great bows together and it took about 2 minutes for someone to say something about what they didn't like lets not try to redesign all of their hard work. I'm all for people having the freedom to say what's on their mind, but please give it a rest.
> 
> 
> Put yourself in their shoes...
> 
> Happy New Year,
> Kyle


And in the end they will have a great bow company that makes great bows and will make a lot of money.

But it doesn't hurt to throw ideas out there, does not mean anyone is ragging on the product.


----------



## norsask darton

I want mine exactly as designed and think it will be a head turner! We are all vain enough to agree that they will turn heads and have people come and ask us about our new bows.


----------



## stanmc55

T-mo said:


> Its funny I've always worried about the resale value, but I have never resold anything. And I keep everything I own well taken care of.


i have NEVER worried about resale! my 40x80 shop is so full i keep expecting the film crew from the TV show "HOARDERS" to arrive at any time!!


----------



## T-mo

stanmc55 said:


> i have NEVER worried about resale! my 40x80 shop is so full i keep expecting the film crew from the TV show "HOARDERS" to arrive at any time!!


Lol, well I am not a hoarder, mainly due to the fact, i don't have a lot of money to buy stuff.


----------



## antler365

kkrueger said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be real popular for saying this...but here goes.
> 
> Kevin and Kate put A LOT into putting these great bows together and it took about 2 minutes for someone to say something about what they didn't like lets not try to redesign all of their hard work. I'm all for people having the freedom to say what's on their mind, but please give it a rest.
> 
> Put yourself in their shoes...
> 
> Happy New Year,
> Kyle


As a business owner i expect as much feedback as possible on my products ... I don't think anyone has made a HARSH comment yet. It is all subjective to each and everyone of us.. Most of know how much time and effort both Kate and Kevin have invested on these bows. If i find something that will put my product in more folks hands than i am going to go with it.. It is a cut throat world out there and any edge is a good one.


----------



## T-mo

Longbow42 said:


> I have to agree. I never seen so many guys quibble over the stupid limb decal. I'm all for aesthetics too, but does it really matter??:tongue::angel:


Doesn't hurt to ask and as we say in the Army "run it up the flag pole and see who salutes it".


----------



## matjok

kkrueger said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be real popular for saying this...but here goes.
> 
> Kevin and Kate put A LOT into putting these great bows together and it took about 2 minutes for someone to say something about what they didn't like lets not try to redesign all of their hard work. I'm all for people having the freedom to say what's on their mind, but please give it a rest.
> 
> Put yourself in their shoes...
> 
> Happy New Year,
> Kyle


 I am sorry if the opinions I expressed here sounded like harsh criticism, but I have alwaysbeen honest, truthful and straight forward in my opinions. I do appreciate the hard work of Kevin and Kate, and agree the results are nothing short of fantastic. I was just saying what I do not like in the bow. It is only a personal preference. I am sure there will be a lot of people who love the decal. This was just constructive criticism and nothing more. Sorry If I offended anyone.


----------



## stanmc55

T-mo said:


> Lol, well I am not a hoarder, mainly due to the fact, i don't have a lot of money to buy stuff.


aren't you just 23 years old? give it time!!!lol


----------



## realmfg

Just buy some limb decals after you get the bow. I got some for my gto from jcmorgan


----------



## nstrut

realmfg said:


> Just buy some limb decals after you get the bow. I got some for my gto from jcmorgan


That's what I've done in the past also.

Kevin can't customize every bow to our liking. Can you imagine the wait on that? :wink:

However, bouncing a few ideas around for the future never hurts, right? 

In fact, Kevin has been known to be one that cares enough to post "what would you guys like to see" kind of posts to get better ideas for future builds. 

I think the ideas are great offerings, but they are just that, ideas.


----------



## T-mo

stanmc55 said:


> aren't you just 23 years old? give it time!!!lol


Nope, I'm 38.


----------



## Karbon

I like the logos...


----------



## kkrueger

antler365 said:


> As a business owner i expect as much feedback as possible on my products ... I don't think anyone has made a HARSH comment yet. It is all subjective to each and everyone of us.. Most of know how much time and effort both Kate and Kevin have invested on these bows. If i find something that will put my product in more folks hands than i am going to go with it.. It is a cut throat world out there and any edge is a good one.


Maybe you should start a bow company then... you will get a lot of FREE advise on how to build a better bow.

So you don't think "Hey Kevin, maybe you should do..." is a little "harsh" for an almost complete product? All I was saying and asking is for people to applicate what Kevin and Kate have done.

Maybe next year they will "ask" people to give them ideas on what they can do better or improve. I'm sure K&K's products will evolve, but they are UNBELIEVABLE for their FIRST year!!

BTW, I'm also a business owner so I understand that side too.

Happy New Year,
Kyle


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning everyone. I am a little late getting going today. LOL! Interesting debate on the limb decals. Personally I don't care as all of my bows will be camo. I personally don't give a hoot about their design. I think they are fine and will not alter them. Those with differing opinions are expressing them in a constructive way. I respect that. BUT....hehehehe...there is always a BUT........I would assume that the limb decals have already been purchased and are ready for application. With that being said maybe we can ASK for our input to be considered for the 2012 line. Changing the design at this point will cost additional expense on the part of Kevin and Kate. Even if it is only a small expense, its still an additional expense which cuts into profits and operating expenses. I for one hope that K&K has an excellent year financially so that focus for coming years can be on technology and not how to save a little here and there.

I am NOT dogging on anyone that wants different logos or decals on the limbs. PLEASE voice your opinions in a constructive manner. But none of us would have ever expected ANY company in the past to alter a logo design so close to production.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Soooooooooooo, morning everyone I am jacked up about the new bow. BRING IT ON BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

I like the look of the logo, I also like the debate. So far seems everyone is keeping it civil. I'll agree too that I think that a dark gray or something more subtle would look pretty sharp as well.

Edit: Sig changed.


----------



## mudygmc

I kind of have to agree. There is no other company that has given it's customers as much input as K&K has. I think the decals are fine. Simple and effective. If that is the only gripe you have with the bow I hope you will survive. Seriously that is a pretty minor detail. Congrats K&K awesome product.


----------



## Out West

Any chance on getting some close up pictures of the new cams? I know there are some of the prototype ones, but I know you said you were going to refine the machining. Just wanted to see the finished product....


----------



## HONKER

I like the picture of MY bow just fine. Kevin needs to darken up the riser a bit, throw it in the box and ship it my way and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Out West

Will the pockets and string stop on the camo bows be black or camo as well? I personally like the black with camo contrast.


----------



## link06

nstrut said:


> ...or just an idea, maybe something to this affect.
> 
> K & K Archery on one side and the bow name and logo on the other.
> 
> I'm not a photoshopper,but you get the idea.


That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## cordini

Didn't mean to start a ruckus.....Sorry! I'm good with whatever I get.....


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Amen to that!! Starting to sound like a bunch of third graders around here complaining over having to much jelly on there P&J sandwich!! LOL

my vote goes to leaving what you got k and k and only consider this """""constructive critisisim""""" for 2012


----------



## Longbow42

Out West said:


> Will the pockets and string stop on the camo bows be black or camo as well? I personally like the black with camo contrast.


I already asked that a while black and Kevin said they would be black.


----------



## .284

If all we have to whine/give constructive criticism about is a decal.... WOW! Kevin and Kate, Looks like you've got a winner here. I'm just anxious to start "testing" out my BLACK on BLACK VENGEANCE.


----------



## andy7yo

The logos look fine to me, I can not see tham at full draw anyway. With them being block letter and white the buck that I am fixin' to kill will know the weapon that dispatched him. hehe

Doubt they will pop as much on the God's Country camo anyway.


----------



## enkriss

The logo looks fine.

Its a logo.

Let the designer do the designing.

There is alot of Monday morning Quarterbacks on this thread . . .


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Didn't mean to start a ruckus.....Sorry! I'm good with whatever I get.....


Your good man. I just thought the debate was beginning to get a little out of hand. Kevin has gone above and beyond with all of the additional options, and tuning. I feel for them cause we are stretching that kindness from them into knit picking on decals. Wasn't a big deal I just wanted everyone to see how good we have it with what we are getting. My hat is off to Kevin and Kate for their "out of the box" thinking and giving us the choices that we already have.

"Your my man blue" (cordini) lol


----------



## IrkedCitizen

If you don't want white limb decals Kevin has the purple and gold sharpies.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

cordini said:


> Didn't mean to start a ruckus.....Sorry! I'm good with whatever I get.....


Actually I started it and can take da heat. Love veng logo with the red circle thingy.


----------



## T-mo

People asking about different color decals, is not near as bad as it was with picking the camo patterns. That was insane. Its not like anyone was saying if it only comes in white I'm not buying it. 

So it's not a big deal for people to whine about camo patterns, but it is a big deal to whine about the logo color. Ok I got it, conformity is the answer.

But the bow is awesome, no matter what!! That's why I'm trying to figure out a way to get vindicator now. (I want both.)


----------



## nstrut

Whiners? Monday morning quarterbacks? 3rd grader's complaining?

I can see the New Year hasn't changed the mindless name calling around here.

Personally, I didn't see any whining. I didn't see any complaining.

Constructive criticism, yes, but it was just that...constructive. I didn't see any negativity at all.

It's a logo. If you don't like it, change it when you get the bow. It's simple. 

I don't think anyone here will cancel their order or think any less of the bow because of a logo, but flaming someone for making a suggestion or asking a question is so....well......typical 2010 mentality.

Move on and have a great 2011. Nobody wishes K&K Archery best wishes in 2011 and beyond more than all of us who post in this thread!


----------



## Sodhunter

Lovin' the looks of the bow! Have my stuff ready to mail when I get the email from Kate. Would appreciate all thoughts on my arrow selection. I was torn between different ones and ended up trying this combo for the first go around. Price and quality mix for my 30" 70lb. maxxed Vengeance. I feel .003 straightness is enough but wanted the weight thing to be .5 instead of 2 grains like a lot of cheaper arrows. Wanted the lighter arrows for a higher FOC. Added a 20 grain weight up front so I could use my 100 gr broadheads.Went with 31" arrows to allow any large broadheads for turkeys etc. and leave my fingers on my hand. Is this ok or do you run shorter regularly and use different arrows for that? They are 300 spine.

Gold Tip ultralights. +/-.003 straightness, +/-0.5 gr. weight (weight coded). 8.5 gr per inch, 31" long, GT pin nock 3 gr., nock adaptor 11.6 gr., threaded insert 11.4gr., insert weight screw 20gr., points 100 gr.. With vanes I guessed approximately 427 gr. arrow with 11.5% FOC. Can anyone estimate what speed these would come out at? This combo sound workable? Thanks for your opinions in advance whether you like or not I am curious.

Happy New Year!!!!!

Oh by the way, I would like to use these arrows both for hunting and some 3D (just for fun and practice thus same arrow and sight). I usually shoot 3 blade fixed 100gr broadhead for hunting.


----------



## nhns4

Just got my Vindicator invoice! Be paying that bow off tonight.


----------



## SemperF

Can not wait to see a video of the Vengeance shooting, Kate get better soon as we know Kevin just figured out how to post pics we do not want to give him too much technology at once LOL J/K


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Sodhunter said:


> Lovin' the looks of the bow! Have my stuff ready to mail when I get the email from Kate. Would appreciate all thoughts on my arrow selection. I was torn between different ones and ended up trying this combo for the first go around. Price and quality mix for my 30" 70lb. maxxed Vengeance. I feel .003 straightness is enough but wanted the weight thing to be .5 instead of 2 grains like a lot of cheaper arrows. Wanted the lighter arrows for a higher FOC. Added a 20 grain weight up front so I could use my 100 gr broadheads.Went with 31" arrows to allow any large broadheads for turkeys etc. and leave my fingers on my hand. Is this ok or do you run shorter regularly and use different arrows for that? They are 300 spine.
> 
> Gold Tip ultralights. +/-.003 straightness, +/-0.5 gr. weight (weight coded). 8.5 gr per inch, 31" long, GT pin nock 3 gr., nock adaptor 11.6 gr., threaded insert 11.4gr., insert weight screw 20gr., points 100 gr.. With vanes I guessed approximately 427 gr. arrow with 11.5% FOC. Can anyone estimate what speed these would come out at? This combo sound workable? Thanks for your opinions in advance whether you like or not I am curious.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!!!
> 
> Oh by the way, I would like to use these arrows both for hunting and some 3D (just for fun and practice thus same arrow and sight). I usually shoot 3 blade fixed 100gr broadhead for hunting.


I don't think there is a need for you to cut your arrows an inch longer than your draw length. Even with turkey heads on there a properly setup bow should put the front of the shelf right equal to your draw length. Leaving your arrows long also weakens the spine. A 30" arrow at 70# you should already be shooting .300 spine deflection so a weakening of the spine might not be the best idea.

Shooting that 427gr arrow you'd be looking at roughly 309fps @30"/70# by using the calculators. But from the speeds of the different draw lengths and and arrow weights Kevin has posted you'll likely get greater speeds than 309fps. As Kevin erred on the side of caution and underrated the IBO speeds. As he would rather underrate the speeds and have happy customers than go high with his numbers and have unhappy customers.

Ultimately I don't see a problem leaving the arrows 31" but I also don't think it is needed. Again it is always better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Dameon

You know Kevin and Kate came up with something good when the only thing we have to gripe about is the limb decals. I imagine right now Kevin is rolling his eyes and Kate is laughing that people liked her K&K banner ad logo that much. I sure hope she gets better soon as I really want to see a video of the Vengeance in action. Due to some really sucky circumstances in the past couple of weeks, this will be the only bow for me this year and I am glad to say that I have definitely made the right decision. Hopefully, my arrows and rest get there just fine and I'll have something to keep my sanity for at least one more year by the end of the month. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> You know Kevin and Kate came up with something good when the only thing we have to gripe about is the limb decals. I imagine right now Kevin is rolling his eyes and Kate is laughing that people liked her K&K banner ad logo that much. I sure hope she gets better soon as I really want to see a video of the Vengeance in action. Due to some really sucky circumstances in the past couple of weeks, this will be the only bow for me this year and I am glad to say that I have definitely made the right decision. Hopefully, my arrows and rest get there just fine and I'll have something to keep my sanity for at least one more year by the end of the month. Happy New Year everyone!


Dameon whaaaats up, did your misses kill the chair repair people LOL How you liking the cable rod?


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Dameon whaaaats up, did your misses kill the chair repair people LOL How you liking the cable rod?


The wife's chair completely died and both motors were replaced under warranty plus labor. Unfortunately, she did a number on her van and I had to get her EZ-Lock wheelchair restraint system replaced, so that was kind of unexpected. To make matters worse, my potty training son clogged the sink in my 60 year old house and the pipes fell apart when I tried to snake them clear. So now I have to open up the bathroom wall and replace the plumbing lines to the stack. The only thing that works in that bathroom is the toilet, so I might as well fix the tub while I'm in there. I chose a really bad week to quit smoking.

As for the cable rod....I love it. Simple with no moving parts means no parts to replace or get fouled up when out hunting hard. While the rolling cable guards and slider guards may look cooler, they are just parts to replace and have problems of their own. Since Kevin found a way to avoid all those issues, I would not be surprised if other bow companies take notice and follow suit...depending on if Kevin has a patent lined up and whether or not he cares to license it.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I am pretty sure he applied for a patent on it. Doesn't mean people can't copy it but they cannot use the exact same degree of angle.


----------



## SemperF

Sorry to hear about your son's idea of plumbing help for dad, my son now 23, fed the toilet all my socks when he was potty training and the vcr his PBJ that was an interesting week, glad to hear she got the chair repaired. I agree on the cable rod super simple no parts, I know I get enough stuck walking in the brush one less is a blessing.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Sorry to hear about your son's idea of plumbing help for dad, my son now 23, fed the toilet all my socks when he was potty training and the vcr his PBJ that was an interesting week, glad to hear she got the chair repaired. I agree on the cable rod super simple no parts, I know I get enough stuck walking in the brush one less is a blessing.


What's really funny/sad is that I made the master bath wheelchair accessible and so the toilet seat is 20 inches high. Son can't aim that high and so I am on mop duty until I get the other bathroom fixed. Luckily, I put in tile when I remodeled year before last, so it could be worse. That bathroom originally had carpet.


----------



## norsask darton

Could someone point me to the harness colors Kevin was going to post pics of. Just don't feel like searching. lol Or not quite posted maybe, not sire.


----------



## norsask darton

norsask darton said:


> Could someone point me to the harness colors Kevin was going to post pics of. Just don't feel like searching. lol Or not quite posted maybe, not sire.


For the black bows, sorry.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> What's really funny/sad is that I made the master bath wheelchair accessible and so the toilet seat is 20 inches high. Son can't aim that high and so I am on mop duty until I get the other bathroom fixed. Luckily, I put in tile when I remodeled year before last, so it could be worse. That bathroom originally had carpet.


Put a makeshift step stool in there for the little one, to get by and show him how to mop make it fun he will follow at least for 2 minutes LOL just reward him with a cracker and he will help.


----------



## nhns4

norsask darton said:


> For the black bows, sorry.


Haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Put a makeshift step stool in there for the little one, to get by and show him how to mop make it fun he will follow at least for 2 minutes LOL just reward him with a cracker and he will help.


Great idea...gotta go. Baby is hungry.

Hey Norsask, I believe Kevin is still working on picking the harness colors out for the all black bows. I think the colors on the camo bows are green, tan, and natural.


----------



## fourbarrel

It looks like darton is using the same type bent cable gaurd rod but they are using a cable slide


----------



## norsask darton

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks, I am taking a Vengeance to the powder coater to have it coated in black for pics for the website and also have risers on the way to Mike for dipping in a couple different camo options for pictures for the website.
> 
> I hope Kate doesn't read this(she doesn't know I ordered 6 sample harness in different colors for black bow) if she does it may be to my benefit she isn't feeling well, if she was I'd have to explain to the guys at the gym and at church what happened to me!!!!
> 
> I will have the sample colors for the black bow harness in today, the colors I chose will look so good she will have to let me have a harness made just for the all black bows.


You'll just have to post up picks of the 6 samples and see who wants what color, those of us who did order black bows anyway. It's not a problem when you could ship 6 black bows with one of those harnesses on. I shoot florescent green and black vanes on my arrows. Have florescent yellow vanes as well. lol I'm sure they would be all gone quickly and problem solved. Looking forward to seeing the chosen colors! Everything else has more than made me happy! Love the lines on the bow and think the decals are awesome! I hope I can do the bow proud this summer and fall!


----------



## liv2hnt247

Does anyone know what cam to use for Pinwheel software I think this was asked but I am not sure it was answered?


----------



## bro.betterley

liv2hnt247 said:


> Does anyone know what cam to use for Pinwheel software I think this was asked but I am not sure it was answered?


I would us one cam x hard


----------



## Sodhunter

IrkedCitizen said:


> I don't think there is a need for you to cut your arrows an inch longer than your draw length. Even with turkey heads on there a properly setup bow should put the front of the shelf right equal to your draw length. Leaving your arrows long also weakens the spine. A 30" arrow at 70# you should already be shooting .300 spine deflection so a weakening of the spine might not be the best idea.
> 
> Shooting that 427gr arrow you'd be looking at roughly 309fps @30"/70# by using the calculators. But from the speeds of the different draw lengths and and arrow weights Kevin has posted you'll likely get greater speeds than 309fps. As Kevin erred on the side of caution and underrated the IBO speeds. As he would rather underrate the speeds and have happy customers than go high with his numbers and have unhappy customers.
> 
> Ultimately I don't see a problem leaving the arrows 31" but I also don't think it is needed. Again it is always better to err on the side of caution.


Thanks for the input Irked! I figure I can always cut them shorter if I like, hard to add!


----------



## sliverpicker

I want mine Pink, just like the one rodney482 built...


----------



## stixshooter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I asked if she wanted to put the red circle thing in front of the name her answer was, NO!!!
> 
> I don't push too much on certain things like this, if Kate likes it how it is, then that is how it will be.
> 
> As Forrest would say "Stupid is a s Stupid does", and I try to not be too "Stupid" on little things, especially when Kate is the one that made the limb decal!!! LOL



Tell Kate it looks good to me!


----------



## vhunter

So what new. I'm sure there is a pic of the bows some where but I'm not going through all these pages of non since to find them. Good luck Kate and Kevin. I wish you nothing but the best for 2011.


----------



## nhns4

There is another thread with some pics and they are on page one


----------



## .284

vhunter said:


> So what new. I'm sure there is a pic of the bows some where but I'm not going through all these pages of non since to find them. QUOTE]
> 
> Page 37 in a message from Kevin.


----------



## nstrut

vhunter said:


> So what new. I'm sure there is a pic of the bows some where but I'm not going through all these pages of non since to find them. Good luck Kate and Kevin. I wish you nothing but the best for 2011.


Here ya go V. Since we've been here and done that, different forums, different years.....just for you man.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212&p=1059667052#post1059667052

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212&p=1059667072#post1059667072


----------



## sightpin

Dameon said:


> The wife's chair completely died and both motors were replaced under warranty plus labor. Unfortunately, she did a number on her van and I had to get her EZ-Lock wheelchair restraint system replaced, so that was kind of unexpected. To make matters worse, my potty training son clogged the sink in my 60 year old house and the pipes fell apart when I tried to snake them clear. So now I have to open up the bathroom wall and replace the plumbing lines to the stack. The only thing that works in that bathroom is the toilet, so I might as well fix the tub while I'm in there. I chose a really bad week to quit smoking.
> 
> As for the cable rod....I love it. Simple with no moving parts means no parts to replace or get fouled up when out hunting hard. While the rolling cable guards and slider guards may look cooler, they are just parts to replace and have problems of their own. Since Kevin found a way to avoid all those issues, I would not be surprised if other bow companies take notice and follow suit...depending on if Kevin has a patent lined up and whether or not he cares to license it.


your son just uncovered the real problem. He may have prevented something worse had it happened when you had alot of people over.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I just decided on the colors for the harness for all black bows ONLY.

Am trying to take pics and resize them between watching all the football games.


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just decided on the colors for the harness for all black bows ONLY.
> 
> Am trying to take pics and resize them between watching all the football games.


Looking forward to this now that this does affect me. Buh Bye Reaper Buck.


----------



## cordini

Rose Bowl is a good game right now!!


----------



## sightpin

As far as the logos and camo and such asthetics. We must look as good as possible to our fellow hunters when we're waliking out of the woods empty handed. We once told one of our buddies after his ancient bow broke; " If your bow hadn't broke we were going to have to put paper bags on our heads and walk backwards into the woods with him". "Oh the shame of it all"


----------



## YeOleFart

cordini said:


> Rose Bowl is a good game right now!!


Not to me!!!!!!
waiting for colors - lol


----------



## cordini

Same colors as the Horned Frogs!


----------



## Out West

*Cam Questions*

Sorry if I missed these answers earlier but:

1. Will there be timing marks on the cams to sync both of them together?

2. Does the draw stop have hash marks or markings to indicate roughly where they are supposed to be placed based off of each DL?

Any close up pictures of the finished cams Kevin?


----------



## norsask darton

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks, I am taking a Vengeance to the powder coater to have it coated in black for pics for the website and also have risers on the way to Mike for dipping in a couple different camo options for pictures for the website.
> 
> I hope Kate doesn't read this(she doesn't know I ordered 6 sample harness in different colors for black bow) if she does it may be to my benefit she isn't feeling well, if she was I'd have to explain to the guys at the gym and at church what happened to me!!!!
> 
> You could always post up pics of the extras and they may fit someone's color co-ordination choices and sneak them on that someone's bow. No harm, no foul.
> 
> I will have the sample colors for the black bow harness in today, the colors I chose will look so good she will have to let me have a harness made just for the all black bows.





Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just decided on the colors for the harness for all black bows ONLY.
> 
> Am trying to take pics and resize them between watching all the football games.


This is going to be the best part of my day!! I'm sorry! If I come off as having no life, it's true! lol Everything else has been awesome and I know these will be worth the wait as well!


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Same colors as the Horned Frogs!


Gotta love TCU!!!!!


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Gotta love TCU!!!!!


Nice sack!.....Don't let Karbon know!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am trying to take pics and resize them between watching *all the football games*.


All the football games? There was a big ONE game on at my house. Waited until after the Penn State game was over and ready to watch the Rose Bowl and some stupid "infomercial" was on instead of the game. Flip through the channels.....nothing. Check the internet to find that the game's *ONLY on ESPN*.:angry: WT heck over? Does somebody want to get hurt? They've obviously never seen me go postal before!:angry::angry: Where the heck is that sledgehammering the TV emoticon? Who's in charge of these games? I need answers......time for a roadtrip.


----------



## cordini

5MilesBack said:


> All the football games? There was a big ONE game on at my house. Waited until after the Penn State game was over and ready to watch the Rose Bowl and some stupid "infomercial" was on instead of the game. Flip through the channels.....nothing. Check the internet to find that the game's *ONLY on ESPN*.:angry: WT heck over? Does somebody want to get hurt? They've obviously never seen me go postal before!:angry::angry: Where the heck is that sledgehammering the TV emoticon?


One answer......DirecTV.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Nice sack!.....Don't let Karbon know!


Is Karbon a TCU hater?


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Is Karbon a TCU hater?


From Wisconsin.....


----------



## YeOleFart

DOAGuide said:


> Gotta love TCU!!!!!


you guys are killing me!!


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> From Wisconsin.....


Oh yeah......lol


----------



## DOAGuide

YeOleFart said:


> you guys are killing me!!


Gotta chat about something while we wait for pics


----------



## matjok

norsask darton said:


> This will be one of the day's highlights! Everything sofar has been AWESOME! Can't wait to see the colors.
> *As far as the unchosen extra harnessesgo, post a pic of the colors and someone may want their bow shipped with them instead. You already have them and may still be able to use them. No harm, no foul*.


Good idea!:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Go badgers !!!!!!!!


----------



## YeOleFart

DOAGuide said:


> Gotta chat about something while we wait for pics


Yea -- I'm a Badger fan & Packers, grew up in Wi.
So Go Badgers while we wait for colors


----------



## cordini

Too bad they didn't bring their extra spikes the way they're slipping all over the field....


----------



## jfuller17

I love the badgers, but not green bay..........I like the titans for pro team. My brother is big green bay guy.


----------



## YeOleFart

cordini said:


> Too bad they didn't bring their extra spikes the way they're slipping all over the field....


I turned it to NCIS -- just hurts too much -- lol


----------



## YeOleFart

I'm just going to eat my brats while I wait


----------



## Karbon

UofA fan here. I hate the Badgers.

GO TCU


----------



## jfuller17

Karbon said:


> UofA fan here. I hate the Badgers.
> 
> GO TCU


Come on man


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> UofA fan here. I hate the Badgers.
> 
> GO TCU


I knew that.....Caught you lurking!! LOL!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> UofA fan here. I hate the Badgers.
> 
> GO TCU


One of my sons wants to go to UosA for golf.


----------



## nhns4

I keep tossing around in my head to sell my Monster. Then I think of keeping it as my backup hunter bow to the Vengeance. And strictly have the vindicator foot indoor. What to do what to do.


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> I keep tossing around in my head to sell my Monster. Then I think of keeping it as my backup hunter bow to the Vengeance. And strictly have the vindicator foot indoor. What to do what to do.


Sell the Monster. Then when you have one of each they can back each other up. Or even take turns alternating between them for the lead bow position. LOL!


----------



## 5MilesBack

cordini said:


> One answer......DirecTV.


So, they're the bastages I need to take out?


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Sell the Monster. Then when you have one of each they can back each other up. Or even take turns alternating between them for the lead bow position. LOL!


Yeah I think the wife would like that option better.


----------



## DOAGuide

Good win for TCU!


----------



## Bullhound

:darkbeer:


DOAGuide said:


> Good win for TCU!



Yes it was! I hate to admit it but I thik they'd have beat Boise State if they went at it again this year......... 

That was a good game.:thumbs_up That linebacker for TCU is an animal! :set1_applaud:

Now, How bout some more pictures Kevin???????? :wink:


----------



## nhns4

I'm getting kind of sick of the smaller schools getting overlooked... WE NEED A PLAYOFF SYSTEM... Hell all the college players now adays are getting paid like the pros and the pros have a playoff system


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Is Karbon a TCU hater?


My short, stumpy armed (AKA Dinosaur) friend who is ignoring me is a Wildcat and Cowboy fan!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> My short, stumpy armed (AKA Dinosaur) friend who is ignoring me is a Wildcat and Cowboy fan!!!


Karbon.... Don't ignore your friends. LOL!

Whats up everybody??????? Now for the OU game. I thought last night was the fun night. Football, AT, football, AT, football......now we just need pics Kevin.


----------



## Rattler

Guess what showed up at my door on thurs!!!!!!


----------



## .284

Just hope that Kevin didn't get to wrapped up in that TCU purple for the BLACK bow strings. Yes, I know that everything looks good with BLACK but I'm hoping........


----------



## three5x5s

do we just send our rest & arrows to Kevin now or wait till we get a PM from Kate??


----------



## DOAGuide

three5x5s said:


> do we just send our rest & arrows to Kevin now or wait till we get a PM from Kate??


WAIT. They don't want to get overrun with peoples stuff. Would be an inventory nightmare. LOL!


----------



## 2xR

Rattler said:


> Guess what showed up at my door on thurs!!!!!!


Let me be the first to guess Rob - a K&K bow???


----------



## north slope

I think with all the "constructive criticism" about the limb decals, we will not be seeing pictures anytime soon...


----------



## nhns4

north slope said:


> I think with all the "constructive criticism" about the limb decals, we will not be seeing pictures anytime soon...


Limb decals are the least of my worries... I don't care if there pink... When im shooting the bow the only thing i can see in front of me is the deer I am about to SMOKE.


----------



## Karbon

Hey Reno...What's up?

Where's my AR build plans? LOL.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Hey Reno...What's up?
> 
> Where's my AR build plans? LOL.


OS - I'm on it brother... I assume you want as much flexibility as possible, correct... We need to talk on the phone though so I can spec it as close to your needs as possible...


----------



## T-mo

O my, fifty pages.


----------



## matjok

T-mo said:


> O my, fifty pages.


Imagine the number of pages the original fun thread would have reached if it was not locked up......................:sad:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Sorry if I missed these answers earlier but:
> 
> 1. Will there be timing marks on the cams to sync both of them together?
> 
> 2. Does the draw stop have hash marks or markings to indicate roughly where they are supposed to be placed based off of each DL?
> 
> Any close up pictures of the finished cams Kevin?


There are marks on the cams so you can visually verify the cams are in correct orientation at brace.

The cams have the marks and corresponding numbers on the back side or cable side of cam, that is the side you tighten the screw from. This allows you to put the bow on your draw board and set the stops at exact DL and let off you want while at full draw on the DB.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*BLACK bow harness colors*

I finally decided on the colors!!!

I hope you like them cause we will NOT offer any other choices on all Black bows.

If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.

The colors are Royal Blue and Black/White speckled.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I finally decided on the colors!!!
> 
> I hope you like them cause we will NOT offer any other choices on all Black bows.
> 
> If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are Royal Blue and Black/White speckled.


AWESOME!!!!! I like them.


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I finally decided on the colors!!!
> 
> I hope you like them cause we will NOT offer any other choices on all Black bows.
> 
> If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.
> 
> The colors are Royal Blue and Black/White speckled.


Sweet choice


----------



## Mys2kal

I like the colors, think the strings will look good on the black bows.


----------



## TTNuge

I like em. Just hope they aren't slower than the camo bows strings.


----------



## Mys2kal

Is Mike-OHG doing the black too?


----------



## Grand River Zip

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I finally decided on the colors!!!
> 
> I hope you like them cause we will NOT offer any other choices on all Black bows.
> 
> If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.
> 
> The colors are Royal Blue and Black/White speckled.


Looks great to me. :thumbs_up: Glad I went with the Black... Should we send the remainder of the money when we get an invoice or at our convienence? Hope all is well in ID. I shot a buck with my Infinity last night. Deer 3 of the year for the Infinity... Dan


----------



## toby lester

Love the all black strings


----------



## norsask darton

Yup, I like it a lot. Those should really pop against the black bows!


----------



## Karbon

kevin strother1 said:


> i finally decided on the colors!!!
> 
> I hope you like them cause we will not offer any other choices on all black bows.
> 
> If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.
> 
> The colors are royal blue and black/white speckled.


love the colors!!!


----------



## nhns4

Like the color choice


----------



## SemperF

Blue is fast Im sure of it since it is my favorite color


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TTNuge said:


> I like em. Just hope they aren't slower than the camo bows strings.


Their the same speed as the camo harness.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> They're the same speed as the camo harness.


Some say looks are everything and it looks to me like you've hit another homerun!


----------



## pendejo37

I'm starting to think I should have ordered an all black bow..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> Is Mike-OHG doing the black too?


Mike is applying the finish on the limbs for the black bows.

The Black risers will be finished in Hayden Idaho, about 14 minutes from our home.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Mike is applying the finish on the limbs for the black bows.
> 
> The Black risers will be finished in Hayden Idaho, about 14 minutes from our home.


So the question we're all wanting to ask...... not to put you on the spot or nothing to hold you to BUT do you have a best guess as to 

when you can begin to ship these marvels of design.... AKA a BLACK on BLACK VENGEANCE?


----------



## Bullhound

*colors are nice*

I have an extra set for my SR that are almost exactly like those colors. They do look sweet on a black bow! :wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

One question that has been asked and I want to reply to is the nock travel. The bow has a module setting for the top and bottom, so the mods are designed to eliminate the tuning issues some may have had. 

I can't go into more detail here for not wanting to start a wild fire!!!!

If you look at the pic of the bow at full draw you will see the nock point is NOT HIGH at full draw, there is no upward angle to the arrow!!


----------



## nstrut

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Mike is applying the finish on the limbs for the black bows.
> 
> *The Black risers will be finished in Hayden Idaho, about 14 minutes from our home.*


Very smart logistics.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> So the question we're all wanting to ask...... not to put you on the spot or nothing to hold you to BUT do you have a best guess as to
> 
> when you can begin to ship these marvels of design.... AKA a BLACK on BLACK VENGEANCE?


The best I can do is they will ship when I get ALL the finished parts in and have them assembled and tuned!!! LOL

I am not even going to fall for that trap!!! J/K

If I say a date and don't hit it?????? You know what will happen, the flood gates will open from the "bashers".

I can say that date is VERY close!!!


----------



## nstrut

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The best I can do is they will ship when I get ALL the finished parts in and have them assembled and tuned!!! LOL
> 
> I am not even going to fall for that trap!!! J/K
> 
> If I say a date and don't hit it?????? You know what will happen, the flood gates will open from the "bashers".
> 
> I can say that date is VERY close!!!



...and that's a very fair answer. No promised dates = No drama

I think it was pretty classy for Kevin to even respond to a "time frame" kind of post considering the past.

One thing for sure.....you're gonna be busy bud!


----------



## cordini

Good to hear Kevin! I can't wait for pics of the Vindicator!


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I like the sound of "VERY close"


----------



## Bowbuster123

The string colors for the black bows look AWSOME!!!!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The best I can do is they will ship when I get ALL the finished parts in and have them assembled and tuned!!! LOL
> 
> I am not even going to fall for that trap!!! J/K
> 
> If I say a date and don't hit it?????? You know what will happen, the flood gates will open from the "bashers".
> 
> I can say that date is VERY close!!!


 
Really wasn't a trap and I guess a lot of the nay sayers would call me a fan boy and I'm OK with that if that is what they want to think, 

but I am just getting so anxious after seeing the pictures of the bow and now seeing the strings it is getting worse than the week before 

Christmas. So will Kate be sending out invoices soon? Along with the super tune, are you going to offer a discounted Stingray stabilizer?


----------



## Bullhound

Kevin Strother1 said:


> One question that has been asked and I want to reply to is the nock travel. The bow has a module setting for the top and bottom, so the mods are designed to eliminate the tuning issues some may have had.
> 
> I can't go into more detail here for not wanting to start a wild fire!!!!
> 
> If you look at the pic of the bow at full draw you will see the *nock point is NOT HIGH at full draw,* there is no upward angle to the arrow!!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_upthis is correct and I had not picked up on that until reading your comment.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> One question that has been asked and I want to reply to is the nock travel. The bow has a module setting for the top and bottom, so the mods are designed to eliminate the tuning issues some may have had.
> 
> I can't go into more detail here for not wanting to start a wild fire!!!!
> 
> If you look at the pic of the bow at full draw you will see the nock point is NOT HIGH at full draw, there is no upward angle to the arrow!!


This is positive news. I'll take the 5th on the string colors, but no worries. I'm interested in draw, valley, hold weight, speed, vibe, accuracy any way. Soon I'm hoping. Digging it thus far.


----------



## sightpin

Nice choice color combination for the black bows. I have Black and Blue presently on my bow.


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There are marks on the cams so you can visually verify the cams are in correct orientation at brace.
> 
> The cams have the marks and corresponding numbers on the back side or cable side of cam, that is the side you tighten the screw from. This allows you to put the bow on your draw board and set the stops at exact DL and let off you want while at full draw on the DB.


Thanks Kevin. You mentionrd timing marks at brace. What about marks at full draw? I'm used to timing your two track system on my draw board at full draw. I'm not familiar with timing this setup yet. Can you clarify syncing this setup to those of us that are newbies to it? Is anything checked/adjusted at full draw besides the draw stops?


----------



## north slope

Love the strings! I am soooo glad I went with all black!! Nice work Kevin and Kate.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Thanks Kevin. You mentionrd timing marks at brace. What about marks at full draw? I'm used to timing your two track system on my draw board at full draw. I'm not familiar with timing this setup yet. Can you clarify syncing this setup to those of us that are newbies to it? Is anything checked/adjusted at full draw besides the draw stops?


You set these at brace, so it's much easier, you just need to visually look at the cams, if the marks are on each side of the limb, there is nothing to do, also the marks are a "always there" reference to know if ANYTHING is moving.

All you do at full draw is set the stops, very simple and easy.


----------



## Hoppy

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You set these at brace, so it's much easier, you just need to visually look at the cams, if the marks are on each side of the limb, there is nothing to do, also the marks are a "always there" reference to know if ANYTHING is moving.
> 
> All you do at full draw is set the stops, very simple and easy.


I sure do like easy:thumbs_up


----------



## Bullhound

Hoppy said:


> I sure do like easy:thumbs_up



And it does sound like it! :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## norsask darton

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The best I can do is they will ship when I get ALL the finished parts in and have them assembled and tuned!!! LOL
> 
> I am not even going to fall for that trap!!! J/K
> 
> If I say a date and don't hit it?????? You know what will happen, the flood gates will open from the "bashers".
> 
> I can say that date is VERY close!!!


Good answer Kevin! Today we have seen so much and know we are so close. It'll take as long as it takes. We know a few things are out of your control and you have done an amazing job for us pushy buggers! We'll all relax now! I know it'll be as exciting a day for you when you start shipping bows as we will be to get ours!


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You set these at brace, so it's much easier, you just need to visually look at the cams, if the marks are on each side of the limb, there is nothing to do, also the marks are a "always there" reference to know if ANYTHING is moving.
> 
> All you do at full draw is set the stops, very simple and easy.


Thanks for the answer Kevin, but I had one more question pertaining to this topic. Just curious why this one can be adjusted strictly at brace, and that the position will still hold true at full draw (unlike the two track)? Is it because the two tracks were mirror images of eachother?


----------



## Jayb22

I love the look of both strings. For bows with camo limbs and black risers we are getting the camo strings correct?

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer our questions and posting the pictures for us to look at and drool over of the vengeance. I can't wait to shoot mine.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Thanks for the answer Kevin, but I had one more question pertaining to this topic. Just curious why this one can be adjusted strictly at brace, and that the position will still hold true at full draw (unlike the two track)? Is it because the two tracks were mirror images of eachother?


You are correct, the 2 track has mirror image cams that have to be set at full draw because of the variance in the actual limb deflection rate of each set of limbs.

The Hybrid is set at brace so the feed out/take up tracks are in the correct correlation to each other, the hybrid systems are not as critical to cam orientation as a binary cam. That is one reason I like the hybrid system, along with how smooth the draw cycle can be on a hybrid and produce better speed than a binary cam bow.



Jayb22 said:


> I love the look of both strings. For bows with camo limbs and black risers we are getting the camo strings correct?
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer our questions and posting the pictures for us to look at and drool over of the vengeance. I can't wait to shoot mine.


Yes, Black riser camo limbs will get the camo harness which is Kiwi/Tan/Natural with clear end servings.


----------



## sightpin

I believe that Hornhunter can now tell us a few things. I think we got distracted by the pic's so I'm here to remind everyone,* HE KNOWS*


----------



## nhns4

sightpin said:


> I believe that Hornhunter can now tell us a few things. I think we got distracted by the pic's so I'm here to remind everyone,* HE KNOWS*


Sneaky Sneaky


----------



## nhns4

Kevin, what bow press are you using with these bows or which have you found that work well with it.


----------



## rocket75

Thanks KS for answering all these questions. You have taken time away from your family and from all the football to answer all these questions on New Years Day. I feel K and K archery supporters are getting ready to experience a new level of customer service and technical support never known to archery. Thank you KS and Kate for all you do and may God Bless K and K archery and your family in 2011. As for hornhunter, God bless you too, as we are patiently awaiting your review because we know that YOU KNOW!! Happy new year to all and sorry to all of you skeptical about K and K as I feel you will be missing out. Patiently waiting on my GC vindicator!!!


----------



## nhns4

rocket75 said:


> Thanks KS for answering all these questions. You have taken time away from your family and from all the football to answer all these questions on New Years Day. I feel K and K archery supporters are getting ready to experience a new level of customer service and technical support never known to archery. Thank you KS and Kate for all you do and may God Bless K and K archery and your family in 2011. As for hornhunter, God bless you too, as we are patiently awaiting your review because we know that YOU KNOW!! Happy new year to all and sorry to all of you skeptical about K and K as I feel you will be missing out. Patiently waiting on my GC vindicator!!!


Very well said.


----------



## norsask darton

rocket75 said:


> Thanks KS for answering all these questions. You have taken time away from your family and from all the football to answer all these questions on New Years Day. I feel K and K archery supporters are getting ready to experience a new level of customer service and technical support never known to archery. Thank you KS and Kate for all you do and may God Bless K and K archery and your family in 2011. As for hornhunter, God bless you too, as we are patiently awaiting your review because we know that YOU KNOW!! Happy new year to all and sorry to all of you skeptical about K and K as I feel you will be missing out. Patiently waiting on my GC vindicator!!!


I believe rocket75's post sums up exactly how everyone feels and can not be expressed any better than he already did! Thanks rocket75 and thanks Kevin and Kate. Take everything he said to heart!


----------



## archeryguru

Karbon said:


> K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011
> Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company
> “K & K Archery”!
> 
> K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be selling 1500 limited edition bows in two different models. We will begin taking orders ASAP, if you would like to place your order to insure your one of the lucky 1500 please email [email protected] we are still picking out what camo pattern we like best for the 2011 line, when we decide you will be the first to know! Our website should be up and running by November 1st as well.
> 
> K & K Archery’s Warranty: Limited Lifetime to the original owner. Exclusions: finish, strings/cable, and grip. We offer a $35 “dry fire” repair fee, along with an extended transferable warranty fee of $49.95; this can be purchased for a used K & K Archery bow by the new owner.
> 
> All bows will be paper tuned before they are shipped. If you would like your new K & K Archery bow paper tuned with your own rest and arrows this service can be done for $15.
> 
> Here are the bow specs:
> 
> Vengeance
> 33” ATA
> 7” BH
> 332-340 IBO with smooth mods
> 337-345 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)
> *
> UPDATED Vengeance Speeds*
> 
> 
> Vindicator
> 35” ATA
> 7 1/8” BH
> 332-340 with smooth mods
> 337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)
> 
> Kate Strother
> Owner: K & K Archery Inc
> Owner: Stingray Stabilizers
> 
> Bows Shipping with Smooth Mods
> Extra Mods $20
> 4-5 fps difference between smooth and speed mods
> 
> 
> Note on the pockets from Kevin
> 
> "Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.
> 
> Pocket uses (2) 10-24 button heads to lock the pocket down.
> 
> The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.
> 
> This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift.
> 
> This means ACCURACY! "
> 
> 
> View attachment 950344
> View attachment 950343
> View attachment 950345
> View attachment 950346
> View attachment 950347
> View attachment 950348
> View attachment 950349


Interested in Vindicator...however need to know more....speed mods vs smooth mods...what is the difference? Is it the let off %. I see that there is a 4-5 fps difference....but is it the same let off %? What is the let off % at 60lb id it is 83% at 65? Are the draw lengths adjustable? I'd love to see pictures of a finished product.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

archeryguru said:


> Interested in Vindicator...however need to know more....speed mods vs smooth mods...what is the difference? Is it the let off %. I see that there is a 4-5 fps difference....but is it the same let off %? What is the let off % at 60lb id it is 83% at 65? Are the draw lengths adjustable? I'd love to see pictures of a finished product.


The modules are rotating/adjustable for the different draw lengths. There are two different sets of modules. There is the smooth mod and the speed mod. They are interchangeable on the cams and the speed difference is 4-5fps between them. You can buy the second set of modules whether smooth or speed for $20 if you want to change from the version you originally order or if you want the bow to come with both. So the bow has 80% let-off and you simply just change the mods for the added speed of the speed mods.


----------



## shockman

IrkedCitizen said:


> The modules are rotating/adjustable for the different draw lengths. There are two different sets of modules. There is the smooth mod and the speed mod. They are interchangeable on the cams and the speed difference is 4-5fps between them. You can buy the second set of modules whether smooth or speed for $20 if you want to change from the version you originally order or if you want the bow to come with both. So the bow has 80% let-off and you simply just change the mods for the added speed of the speed mods.


Let off % is also adjustable to your liking... Kevin had stated that the bows will ship at 80%... but you can tune the let off.


----------



## norsask darton

I like the hybrid system, as you can all tell, I used to shoot Darton. They were very easy to tune and keep in time. I do agree with Kevin and the ability to produce more speed. It is a different system, but I do have a better clue about tuning and timing these than I do my current bow. I'm thankful for Kevin giving me help personally with that one. If only more people knew how much Kevin helped before and after the purchase with his bows. It has been stated before and cannot be stressed enough, "Where else can you talk personally with the designer and get the help one needs!" Some call us fanboys, I call us more educated. Can't wait for the bows and videos so we can all have a video reference on getting the most out of our bows. The videos alone speak volumes about Kevin's desire to make everyone more than happy with his product! K&K's ascent to the top has begun! 
I may have missed this in all these pages but, what is Kevin and Kate's name for this new cam? And do they have an endorsed apparel company? How wrong would that be to not go to the first shoot of the year without a K&K shirt?


----------



## Longbow42

Does anyone know where pics of the camo string are? May have been in the thread that was locked. Thanks.


----------



## vahunter102

Longbow42 said:


> Does anyone know where pics of the camo string are? May have been in the thread that was locked. Thanks.


first page of this thread


----------



## lil buck

vahunter102 said:


> first page of this thread


 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> Will the Vindicator's ship in January?


That is the plan, not a promise, but they should.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is the plan, not a promise, but they should.


Most excellent...:teeth:


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You are correct, the 2 track has mirror image cams that have to be set at full draw because of the variance in the actual limb deflection rate of each set of limbs.
> 
> The Hybrid is set at brace so the feed out/take up tracks are in the correct correlation to each other, the hybrid systems are not as critical to cam orientation as a binary cam. That is one reason I like the hybrid system, along with how smooth the draw cycle can be on a hybrid and produce better speed than a binary cam bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Black riser camo limbs will get the camo harness which is Kiwi/Tan/Natural with clear end servings.


Thanks again Kevin for taking the time to answer all of our questions... Heck, I'm surprised you get any bows built with how often you are on here answering all of our dumb questions... I know my wife gets  at me for how often I'm on AT and not getting other things done....


----------



## Bowbuster123

HI Kevin,
Do you have anything set up for shooters shirts or any other appearal? I know myself and Norsask Darton will be attending the Canadian National 3D Tournement this July and my club is hosting the Canadian Nationals Field and FITA in August. 
I think we would both be proud to display the K&K Logos!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bowbuster123 said:


> HI Kevin,
> Do you have anything set up for shooters shirts or any other appearal? I know myself and Norsask Darton will be attending the Canadian National 3D Tournement this July and my club is hosting the Canadian Nationals Field and FITA in August.
> I think we would both be proud to display the K&K Logos!


Kate is working on the hats and shirts. I don't know where that is at right now.

I'll try and find out.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Kate is working on the hats and shirts. I don't know where that is at right now.
> 
> I'll try and find out.


Sweet!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Thanks again Kevin for taking the time to answer all of our questions... Heck, I'm surprised you get any bows built with how often you are on here answering all of our dumb questions... I know my wife gets  at me for how often I'm on AT and not getting other things done....


I have to stay on here alot, every time I'm out testing stuff, you guys start a ruckus and get the threads locked!!!! LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Kate is working on the hats and shirts. I don't know where that is at right now.
> 
> I'll try and find out.


Don't forget us big guys! I am 6'7" 380# and depending on the shirt I either wear a 4x or 5x and they need to be "tall".

Edit: Or at least produce some iron-on decals so we can do it ourselves.


----------



## alaz

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I finally decided on the colors!!!
> 
> I hope you like them cause we will NOT offer any other choices on all Black bows.
> 
> If you don't like the color use the $45.00 coupon for a set in the colors you like.
> 
> 
> The colors are Royal Blue and Black/White speckled.


Love the colors against a black bow!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have to stay on here alot, every time I'm out testing stuff, you guys start a ruckus and get the threads locked!!!! LOL


I told my wife the same thing. Gotta keep it open in case Kevin posts more pics. LOL!


----------



## nstrut

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have to stay on here alot, every time I'm out testing stuff, you guys start a ruckus and get the threads locked!!!! LOL


Speaking of which, when do you guesstimate your website will be up and running?

Will it include a forum so all the K&K Archery enthusiasts have a place to call home?


----------



## DOAGuide

I bet we see something in the next week or two.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nstrut said:


> Speaking of which, when do you guesstimate your website will be up and running?
> 
> Will it include a forum so all the K&K Archery enthusiasts have a place to call home?


I just asked Kate about hats, shirts and the website.

1) Hats and shirts, she is working on the pricing and supplier to have these made. That's all I know.

2) Website, as soon as the pictures are taken of a complete finished camo and black bow the website will go up. 
We will then add videos of setting up bows, tuning bows, testing bows, and the "what not to do to your bow" and then just general stuff.

3) We will have a forum, I know it will be a very small number of members, but it will be a place where you can discuss and ask questions regarding your K & K bows. This way the K & K threads are always at the top of the page!!!! LOL

AT is a great avenue to reach new archers, and spread the word on new products, people giving reviews, opinions and first hand experience.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just asked Kate about hats, shirts and the website.
> 
> 1) Hats and shirts, she is working on the pricing and supplier to have these made. That's all I know.
> 
> 2) Website, as soon as the pictures are taken of a complete finished camo and black bow the website will go up.
> We will then add videos of setting up bows, tuning bows, testing bows, and the "what not to do to your bow" and then just general stuff.
> 
> 3) We will have a forum, I know it will be a very small number of members, but it will be a place where you can discuss and ask questions regarding your K & K bows. This way the K & K threads are always at the top of the page!!!! LOL
> 
> AT is a great avenue to reach new archers, and spread the word on new products, people giving reviews, opinions and first hand experience.


All good forums start small. Once word gets out, it will grow quite large. The key will be keeping a presence here AND creating a safe environment for some of the more difficult discussions. Exciting times are upon us.


----------



## norsask darton

Bowbuster123 said:


> HI Kevin,
> Do you have anything set up for shooters shirts or any other appearal? I know myself and Norsask Darton will be attending the Canadian National 3D Tournement this July and my club is hosting the Canadian Nationals Field and FITA in August.
> I think we would both be proud to display the K&K Logos!


That would be good to know. Would love to have a K&K shirt to show off!


----------



## DOAGuide

norsask darton said:


> That would be good to know. Would love to have a K&K shirt to show off!


When are your shoots? I have been toying with having some custom shooter shirts made using the Kings Camo Shirts that I have access to. If Kate doesn't have things up and running by then I may be able to help.


----------



## DOAGuide

Something like this


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, would love to have a K&K "wife beater" shirt to wear to the local diner and church. :mg:


----------



## Out West

Kevin, I know the new cable rod setup is a hot topic right now. The simplicity of it is great. No arguments there. But I have noticed a lot of concerns with it by a lot of archers. I guess some of us have a hard time with change until it is proven. So one question for you, besides the angled rod, is the hole drilled differently into the riser? Just curious if a straight rod would fit in there normally? Wondering if the bow could function with a straight rod and slide like your previous designs?


----------



## bro.betterley

Out West said:


> Kevin, I know the new cable rod setup is a hot topic right now. The simplicity of it is great. No arguments there. But I have noticed a lot of concerns with it by a lot of archers. I guess some of us have a hard time with change until it is proven. So one question for you, besides the angled rod, is the hole drilled differently into the riser? Just curious if a straight rod would fit in there normally? Wondering if the bow could function with a straight rod and slide like your previous designs?



yes you could switch to a straight rod or you could put a slide on the bent one, but there would advantage, just slow it down increase the odds of cam lean, and throw the bow out of tune from the way it was set up and sent


----------



## Karbon

Wow...I cannot wait to try the bow and the new-simplistic cable slide-rod out. 

Interesting and I hope it's as functional as it is simple!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

bro.betterley said:


> yes you could switch to a straight rod or you could put a slide on the bent one, but there would advantage, just slow it down increase the odds of cam lean, and throw the bow out of tune from the way it was set up and sent


This is a great answer.


----------



## TTNuge

I see a small number of people questioning the design but "a lot of concern by a lot of archers" I've failed to see.


----------



## norsask darton

DOAGuide said:


> When are your shoots? I have been toying with having some custom shooter shirts made using the Kings Camo Shirts that I have access to. If Kate doesn't have things up and running by then I may be able to help.


Nationals aren't until the First weekend of August. First shoot of the season is Good Friday.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Wow...I cannot wait to try the bow and the new-simplistic cable slide-rod out.
> 
> Interesting and I hope it's as functional as it is simple!


I'm with ya there buddy


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Kevin, I know the new cable rod setup is a hot topic right now. The simplicity of it is great. No arguments there. But I have noticed a lot of concerns with it by a lot of archers. I guess some of us have a hard time with change until it is proven. So one question for you, besides the angled rod, is the hole drilled differently into the riser? Just curious if a straight rod would fit in there normally? Wondering if the bow could function with a straight rod and slide like your previous designs?


Ask yourself this question. Was the roller guard "proven" when it cam out, I patented the roller guard in 1999, Patent #6,098,607 I never used it though, cause I didn't like how it restricted the cable movement. But people "bought" into the design when Mathews came out with it in what 2004?

Why are ALL companies trying to design some way of taking the side torque out of the bow with, FLX guards, roller guards, reverse roller guards etc.

ALL companies have agreed that sideways lateral torque is a HUGE issue, and cause for limb failure, limb twist/cam lean, and a reason your not as accurate as you can be.

And just to let you all in on a secret, I haven't shown the full cable rod idea yet, I don't want it to be on someone's bow at the ATA show next week, so don't expect to know the whole idea till after then.

I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Ask yourself this question. Was the roller guard "proven" when it cam out, I patented the roller guard in 1999, Patent #6,098,607 I never used it though, cause I didn't like how it restricted the cable movement. But people "bought" into the design when Mathews came out with it in what 2004?
> 
> Why are ALL companies trying to design some way of taking the side torque out of the bow with, FLX guards, roller guards, reverse roller guards etc.
> 
> ALL companies have agreed that sideways lateral torque is a HUGE issue, and cause for limb failure, limb twist/cam lean, and a reason your not as accurate as you can be.
> 
> And just to let you all in on a secret, I haven't shown the full cable rod idea yet, I don't want it to be on someone's bow at the ATA show next week, so don't expect to know the whole idea till after then.
> 
> I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.


Must be frustrating (not bashing anyone) when you invent something that works the way you were hoping and its merit is questioned. I admit to questioning when the first pics came out and it looked like a normal cable rod. But after looking at the new pics and understanding the concept of it, I am now excited to test it. 

David


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Ask yourself this question. Was the roller guard "proven" when it cam out, I patented the roller guard in 1999, Patent #6,098,607 I never used it though, cause I didn't like how it restricted the cable movement. But people "bought" into the design when Mathews came out with it in what *2004?*
> 
> Why are ALL companies trying to design some way of taking the side torque out of the bow with, FLX guards, roller guards, reverse roller guards etc.
> 
> ALL companies have agreed that sideways lateral torque is a HUGE issue, and cause for limb failure, limb twist/cam lean, and a reason your not as accurate as you can be.
> 
> And just to let you all in on a secret, I haven't shown the full cable rod idea yet, I don't want it to be on someone's bow at the ATA show next week, so don't expect to know the whole idea till after then.
> 
> I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.


That would have been 2002 for Mathews. I have one on my Legacy which I bought in 2002 when they first came out.


----------



## T-mo

Some things are just over engineered and humans get stuck in one way thinking. Thats why early adopters and abstract thinkers get big pay offs.


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> I am now excited to test it.
> 
> David


Me too.. My Vindicator will defiantly be featured in my review blog ... Let the tests begin!

Trying to figure out a rest to order for it ...


----------



## TTNuge

stixshooter said:


> Trying to figure out a rest to order for it ...


Me too, was all set to use my QAD Ultra HD Pro but since it's camo and I just changed to a black bow I figure I have to go with something different. So now I don't know if I should change or not. Been real happy with the QAD, do I try that Trophy Taker Smackdown with containment just to try something different or stick with what's tried and true for me. Tough call.


----------



## Mys2kal

I am still undecided as well...TT Smackdown, Code Red, QAD? I heard there is a new limbdriver coming out too.


----------



## aj wright

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Ask yourself this question. Was the roller guard "proven" when it cam out, I patented the roller guard in 1999, Patent #6,098,607 I never used it though, cause I didn't like how it restricted the cable movement. But people "bought" into the design when Mathews came out with it in what 2004?
> 
> Why are ALL companies trying to design some way of taking the side torque out of the bow with, FLX guards, roller guards, reverse roller guards etc.
> 
> ALL companies have agreed that sideways lateral torque is a HUGE issue, and cause for limb failure, limb twist/cam lean, and a reason your not as accurate as you can be.
> 
> And just to let you all in on a secret, I haven't shown the full cable rod idea yet, I don't want it to be on someone's bow at the ATA show next week, so don't expect to know the whole idea till after then.
> 
> I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.



I've been sitting back reading all of the post and not really posted too much until I read this.... and then I chuckled! lol 

I'm just saying... 

I like that. Looking forward to the ATA show.


----------



## Bowbuster123

So now we will all be waiting for new pics on the cable slide thingy!!!
Gotta luv the suspense.

Go Patriots!!!!! 7-0 vs Miami


----------



## Trailhuntin1

im still undecided aswell on the rest. Have a basicly brand smackdown i just took off a bow i sold, but its camo, my Veng. will be black. So the smackdown may be up for sale. Got a black LD also that just needs a cable, new launcher and a screw. Want to try a DOA, but dont know to much about those. Probly stay with the LD if theres a way to attach the cord like i saw on some of Kevins 2010 bows.


----------



## Bowbuster123

I think I will stick with my tried and true LD!
Oh did I say Pats 7-0 vs Miami???
I meant 14-0
Go Patriots


----------



## aj wright

Bowbuster123 said:


> I think I will stick with my tried and true LD!
> Oh did I say Pats 7-0 vs Miami???
> I meant 14-0
> Go Patriots



You and bro.betterley would get alnog well.... he's die hard pats fan!


----------



## Rattler

Reno it was my new weight lifting straps. Now I can go heavier and get even bigger


----------



## DOAGuide

NAWLINS isn't looking so good right now!


----------



## DOAGuide

Hey rattler what showed up at your place the other day? Saw you mention something,


----------



## enkriss

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Ask yourself this question. Was the roller guard "proven" when it cam out, I patented the roller guard in 1999, Patent #6,098,607 I never used it though, cause I didn't like how it restricted the cable movement. But people "bought" into the design when Mathews came out with it in what 2004?
> 
> Why are ALL companies trying to design some way of taking the side torque out of the bow with, FLX guards, roller guards, reverse roller guards etc.
> 
> ALL companies have agreed that sideways lateral torque is a HUGE issue, and cause for limb failure, limb twist/cam lean, and a reason your not as accurate as you can be.
> 
> And just to let you all in on a secret, I haven't shown the full cable rod idea yet, I don't want it to be on someone's bow at the ATA show next week, so don't expect to know the whole idea till after then.
> 
> I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.


I think that the cable slide is an ingenious idea. I do have to admit I was a little concerned of the wear on the cables which is why I asked if the cables were going to served. 

Cam lean is evil . . .

Now, I need to see a picture of the Vindicator . . .


----------



## DOAGuide

enkriss said:


> I think that the cable slide is an ingenious idea. I do have to admit I was a little concerned of the wear on the cables which is why I asked if the cables were going to served.
> 
> Cam lean is evil . . .
> 
> Now, I need to see a picture of the Vindicator . . .


I wonder about this. I would think the serving would create extra "ridges" that would wear on the teflon quicker.


----------



## aj wright

I am sitting feeding my 4 month old baby and it hit me! I know what the missing peice is to the cable rod! Its going to be his patented roller gaurd or something similar that will slide on the bent rod. It's going to be a thin low profile in line roller gaurd system... well It amuzed me any way. 

What do you think?

To be honest, I am completely fine with nothing besides the teflon rod that's bent. Performance and tunability is priority and that seems simple enough, but I wouldn't mind another peice either as long as it added to and didn't take away from the simple sytem. It seems that people are having a hard time letting go of a traditional look than thinking outside of the box for improvements on performance. Looking forward to the website being up and running. 

Anyone want a Z28 (2010) for a back up bow? $779.00 shipped to your door!


----------



## enkriss

Mys2kal said:


> I am still undecided as well...TT Smackdown, Code Red, QAD? I heard there is a new limbdriver coming out too.


I am going with the QAD HD. I am still trying to decide on a sight though.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Bowbuster123 said:


> I think I will stick with my tried and true LD!
> Oh did I say Pats 7-0 vs Miami???
> I meant 14-0
> Go Patriots


Falcons 20, Panthers 0, oh yeah we dat.


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> NAWLINS isn't looking so good right now!


*GO BUC's !!!!!! WHOOOOOOT *


----------



## BradMc26

Dirty Birds all the way to the Super Bowl this year!


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> NAWLINS isn't looking so good right now!





Trailhuntin1 said:


> Falcons 20, Panthers 0, oh yeah we dat.





Just 1 More said:


> *GO BUC's !!!!!! WHOOOOOOT *





BradMc26 said:


> Dirty Birds all the way to the Super Bowl this year!


Ooops.... the NO FUN thread just took a left turn


----------



## SemperF

Just finished cleanup on two snow removal accounts and it was no fun, but misses has some money to help pay for food and the rest, Can not wait to order up a Vengeance and shoot some stuff and Learn What Not To Do To Your Bow LOL , Kevin it was like you were speaking directly to me in light of recent events LOL the bow and string color and innovation are top notch I never wonder how far you can take design as it is better to sit back and watch you go.


----------



## Just 1 More

Just 1 More said:


> *GO BUC's !!!!!! WHOOOOOOT *


WHOOOOOOT !!!!!!! Now we need to pull for the Bears and Skins


----------



## stanmc55

GO COWBOYS! (love the team, hate the owner)


----------



## Kevin Strother1

One question I keep getting is about the Y cable.

The Y cable will be a static yoke, NOT a floating yoke.

One more thing, I'm a huge football fan too, but we have to keep the thread about the bows or it will be closed. 

Just an FYI.

You can talk football in the K & K thread in Mutanville though.


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, are Vindicator pics still coming today? Thanks!


----------



## andy7yo

This is so cool, like getting in on the ground floor of something destined for greatness!!!!!

To be able to talk with the designer and owners is too cool, and they are willing to listen to the consumer..........well that is one that a lot of companies could benefit from. 

Can not wait for my Vengeance!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cordini

Longbow42 said:


> Kevin, are Vindicator pics still coming today? Thanks!


X2.....And I never mentioned anything football related!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> Kevin, are Vindicator pics still coming today? Thanks!


I don't remember saying the Vindicator pics would be posted today!!! Hope I didn't???? They won't be, they will be posted ASAP.

I have to say I like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the "looks" are concerned.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't remember saying the Vindicator pics would be posted today!!! Hope I didn't???? They won't be, they will be posted ASAP.
> 
> I have to say I like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the "looks" are concerned.


There goes the annual budget. LOL! And your only making 500. Man oh man, I better break out the checkbook.


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't remember saying the Vindicator pics would be posted today!!! Hope I didn't???? They won't be, they will be posted ASAP.
> 
> I have to say I like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the "looks" are concerned.


Pretty sure you did two days earlier but I could be mistaken. I can wait.


----------



## nhns4

Longbow42 said:


> Pretty sure you did two days earlier but I could be mistaken. I can wait.


I believe he said ASAP a few days ago. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## liv2hnt247

I think it was posted but I cant seem to find the weight of the bows does anyone remember?


----------



## PArackahollic

Is there any lefty Vindicator's left?


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> There goes the annual budget. LOL! And your only making 500. Man oh man, I better break out the checkbook.


Yeah, that's my thinking too. Might have to sell something, this is HORRIBLE.


----------



## stanmc55

4#vengeance----4.1#vindicator


----------



## PoppieWellie

liv2hnt247 said:


> I think it was posted but I cant seem to find the weight of the bows does anyone remember?


I am sure it will be one fine looking bow. No matter when it is posted.


----------



## liv2hnt247

stanmc55 said:


> 4#vengeance----4.1#vindicator


Thanks stanmc55


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't remember saying the Vindicator pics would be posted today!!! Hope I didn't???? They won't be, they will be posted ASAP.
> 
> I have to say I like the Vindicator riser better than the Vengeance as far as the "looks" are concerned.



Yeah, i remember you said by 3 pm today. Hehe


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> There goes the annual budget. LOL! And your only making 500. Man oh man, I better break out the checkbook.


Yea cuz ...there really was only 499 .... Ha!


----------



## .284

Kevin, You really make the thought of owning a the bow that has been completely yours, design - manufactured to your specs and assembled by you, truly unbelievable. Taking the time to answer questions from us wingnuts and caring about our thoughts is great. 
So here we go with another...... when you get a minute, what do you see as the advantages of the VENGEANCE VS the VINDICATOR 
and vice/versa?


----------



## realmfg

.284 said:


> Kevin, You really make the thought of owning a the bow that has been completely yours, design - manufactured to your specs and assembled by you, truly unbelievable. Taking the time to answer questions from us wingnuts and caring about our thoughts is great.
> So here we go with another...... when you get a minute, what do you see as the advantages of the VENGEANCE VS the VINDICATOR
> and vice/versa?


good question


----------



## PoppieWellie

.284 said:


> Kevin, You really make the thought of owning a the bow that has been completely yours, design - manufactured to your specs and assembled by you, truly unbelievable. Taking the time to answer questions from us wingnuts and caring about our thoughts is great.
> So here we go with another...... when you get a minute, what do you see as the advantages of the VENGEANCE VS the VINDICATOR
> and vice/versa?


I am guessing one goes super-heavy draw weight (up to 100lb), and the other extra-long draw length(32"DL).


----------



## Jayb22

Here is one for you black bow lovers.


----------



## stanmc55

i like the raw aluminum better!jmo looks good in black also. hope my choices look even better. can you do that in next vista, please? haha


----------



## cordini

It will be fun to see the bows side-by side in pics......I'm glad I ordered one of the 500!!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Jayb22 said:


> Here is one for you black bow lovers.


Your wife did good on that pic.



70lb/veng/26" (pure steel guns) 350gr.....305 naked string.... Wouldn't that be something for a 7"er


----------



## nhns4

Makes me almost want 2 in black.


----------



## DOAGuide

For once all of us camo fans are beaming with jealousy. That is one hot lookin bow. Didnt think I would like the black, but something about that one is just smokin.........Good job Kevin.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> For once all of us camo fans are beaming with jealousy. That is one hot lookin bow. Didnt think I would like the black, but something about that one is just smokin.........Good job Kevin.


Yeah I haven't been a black bow fan till recently. They are nice looking. The plan was to dip my monster black. But I changed plans with another purchase.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> For once all of us camo fans are beaming with jealousy. That is one hot lookin bow. Didnt think I would like the black, but something about that one is just smokin.........Good job Kevin.


Sorry Dave, especially since the BLACK bows all ship FIRST!!!


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, You had mentioned that the cable slide was not complete, but you would wait until after the ATA show so no one would use it on their 2011 bows. Questions; How does that work if you have a patent pending? If you had a patent on the roller guard how could Mathews use with out permission (royalties)? Just want to know how the patent thing works not necessarily if you get royalties which is your business.


----------



## Jayb22

stanmc55 said:


> i like the raw aluminum better!jmo looks good in black also. hope my choices look even better. can you do that in next vista, please? haha


just cause you said please. Camo is tough cause you lose all detail in the riser, but it gives you a idea.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PArackahollic said:


> Is there any lefty Vindicator's left?


I think there are a few left.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Sorry Dave, especially since the BLACK bows all ship FIRST!!!


AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH Why you gotta be like that. LOL! Not fair. I think I need a drink.


----------



## nhns4

sick!


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> just cause you said please. Camo is tough cause you lose all detail in the riser, but it gives you a idea.


Now thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> For once all of us camo fans are beaming with jealousy. That is one hot lookin bow. Didnt think I would like the black, but something about that one is just smokin.........Good job Kevin.


Ummm... not me... i've had my share of black bows... i'm ready for something different


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about.


Yes sir,,, that looks sweeeeeeet


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Kevin, You really make the thought of owning a the bow that has been completely yours, design - manufactured to your specs and assembled by you, truly unbelievable. Taking the time to answer questions from us wingnuts and caring about our thoughts is great.
> So here we go with another...... when you get a minute, what do you see as the advantages of the VENGEANCE VS the VINDICATOR
> and vice/versa?


I can tell you that I will be hard pressed to pick which one to shoot. I think I will set up a Vindicator for 3-D and a Vengeance for hunting.

The Vindicator is smoother on the draw than the Vengeance, not by a ton but about 7-8% perceived smoother. The Vindicator and Vengeance are so close on speeds, that is a toss up. The Vengeance is a little shorter A-A, so it will be a little easier to maneuver in certain hunting situations.

I honestly was so surprised by the Vindicator as to the speed it will produce for a longer A-A bow with a 7"+ brace. And man is it SMOOTH on the draw!!!! I think I already said that.!!!LOL

The bows are very similar in ALL aspects, so I think it comes down to A-A preference.


----------



## DOAGuide

Just 1 More said:


> Ummm... not me... i've had my share of black bows... i'm ready for something different


Mine is gonna be in King's Mountain Shadow. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> just cause you said please. Camo is tough cause you lose all detail in the riser, but it gives you a idea.


you are one heck of good ole boy!! thanks alot!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can tell you that I will be hard pressed to pick which one to shoot. I think I will set up a Vindicator for 3-D and a Vengeance for hunting.
> 
> The Vindicator is smoother on the draw than the Vengeance, not by a ton but about 7-8% perceived smoother. The Vindicator and Vengeance are so close on speeds, that is a toss up. The Vengeance is a little shorter A-A, so it will be a little easier to maneuver in certain hunting situations.
> 
> I honestly was so surprised by the Vindicator as to the speed it will produce for a longer A-A bow with a 7"+ brace. And man is it SMOOTH on the draw!!!! I think I already said that.!!!LOL
> 
> The bows are very similar in ALL aspects, so I think it comes down to A-A preference.



You are an EVIL MAN Kevin (in a good way), but dddaaaammmmmnnnnnnn.


----------



## Artemiz

Any chance we can get the red colored grips like the early 2010's from you know who? I really love that color on my Vanquish.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

R0CKETMAN said:


> Your wife did good on that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 70lb/veng/26" (pure steel guns) 350gr.....305 naked string.... Wouldn't that be something for a 7"er


Thanks, that is a sweet looking bow if I say so myself!!!!! LOL


----------



## stanmc55

Just 1 More said:


> Ummm... not me... i've had my share of black bows... i'm ready for something different


that is exactly where i am at. i currently own 5 black bows. the number of camo choices K&K gave us let me order 2 bows in patterns i have never used! it makes these bows even more unique, IMO.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Jayb22 said:


> just cause you said please. Camo is tough cause you lose all detail in the riser, but it gives you a idea.


*Great job Jay!!! Now we're talkin, screw that black bow stuff, I am old school. Camo is part of the uniform I wear as I am proud to be a hunter*


----------



## Mys2kal

Artemiz said:


> Any chance we can get the red colored grips like the early 2010's from you know who? I really love that color on my Vanquish.


For my all black Veng, I hope the side plates are black diamondwood or something like that.


----------



## Artemiz

Ah, we need some grip color samples or something.....


----------



## Mys2kal

Does the nock point seem to tune at 90deg. or nock high?


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, will the grip plates be the same as your last bows design or different? Just thinking about some custom grip plates. Thanks.


----------



## andy7yo

Mys2kal said:


> Does the nock point seem to tune at 90deg. or nock high?


Wondering the same.


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can tell you that I will be hard pressed to pick which one to shoot. I think I will set up a Vindicator for 3-D and a Vengeance for hunting.
> 
> The Vindicator is smoother on the draw than the Vengeance, not by a ton but about 7-8% perceived smoother. The Vindicator and Vengeance are so close on speeds, that is a toss up. The Vengeance is a little shorter A-A, so it will be a little easier to maneuver in certain hunting situations.
> 
> I honestly was so surprised by the Vindicator as to the speed it will produce for a longer A-A bow with a 7"+ brace. And man is it SMOOTH on the draw!!!! I think I already said that.!!!LOL
> 
> The bows are very similar in ALL aspects, so I think it comes down to A-A preference.


you are kidding,right??? i figured that since these are now production bows you would be shooting some new prototype!!!!! gotta have something for 2012!!!


----------



## stanmc55

jerry, how is hawkeye??? has he got to see the new pics???


----------



## norsask darton

Jayb22 said:


> Here is one for you black bow lovers.


I know I am going to have the most beautiful bow at the stakes this summer thanks to seeing this picture! Well, except for when Bowbuster is at the same tourny. Then we'll have the most beautiful set of sisters there! AWESOME!!


----------



## stanmc55

here is a question i am not smart enough to answer. do bows tune differently when shooting from the string as opposed to a d-loop?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> jerry, how is hawkeye??? has he got to see the new pics???


I am anxiously waiting for his return from his father :embara: He has been gone 3 days and it seems like a week! He goes back to school tomorrow. I'll show him the real deal when I get the first Vengeance in full Next G1 camo :59:

Thanx for asking Stan! :cheers:


----------



## Jayb22

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Great job Jay!!! Now we're talkin, screw that black bow stuff, I am old school. Camo is part of the uniform I wear as I am proud to be a hunter*


I was torn between black and camo so I stayed with my black riser and camo limbs that are on my other bow. I really like the look of it. I can swap camo very easily now of someone wants to see a different camo although I don't think it will be all that noticable between the other options.


----------



## 2xR

Rattler said:


> Reno it was my new weight lifting straps. Now I can go heavier and get even bigger


Glad to hear it Rob - you need all the size you can get - LOL. Straps weaken your grip however. So, you will be able to shrug more and do more weight with Lat Pulldowns and Deadlifts, but your grip will get even weaker than it is now so you will be disproportionate in size and strength...


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> I was torn between black and camo so I stayed with my black riser and camo limbs that are on my other bow. I really like the look of it. I can swap camo very easily now of someone wants to see a different camo although I don't think it will be all that noticable between the other options.


if it is no problem...... i have a bow coming in Gods Country Early Season also, thanks


----------



## Jayb22

I'll be back on my laptop soon and can do that for you.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> here is a question i am not smart enough to answer. do bows tune differently when shooting from the string as opposed to a d-loop?


I wont say ALL bows do, but yes they can tune differently.


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> I wont say ALL bows do, but yes they can tune differently.


hmmmmmm........


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> hmmmmmm........


LOL, not what you wanted to hear? :teeth:


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> I'll be back on my laptop soon and can do that for you.


thank you!


----------



## 2xR

*Limb Driver Pro-V*

So here is the new LimbDriver - looks like containment maybe - Micro adjust???

Still looks like my 12 year old designed it aesthetically - Kevin, could you consult with VaporTrail or maybe lend them Kate for some design inspiration please!!!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can tell you that I will be hard pressed to pick which one to shoot. I think I will set up a Vindicator for 3-D and a Vengeance for hunting.
> 
> The Vindicator is smoother on the draw than the Vengeance, not by a ton but about 7-8% perceived smoother. The Vindicator and Vengeance are so close on speeds, that is a toss up. The Vengeance is a little shorter A-A, so it will be a little easier to maneuver in certain hunting situations.
> 
> I honestly was so surprised by the Vindicator as to the speed it will produce for a longer A-A bow with a 7"+ brace. And man is it SMOOTH on the draw!!!! I think I already said that.!!!LOL
> 
> The bows are very similar in ALL aspects, so I think it comes down to A-A preference.


Dog-gone you Kevin Strother! Some of us don't have much work right now and you're trying to make me decide between eating and buying the second bow in the matching set. Oh, man. I guess I'll just have to plan on winning the you tube contest bow. So please save a Vindicator for me, as the winner of that contest. And of course I'll want it to match my VENGEANCE, in spectacular BLACK!


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> LOL, not what you wanted to hear? :teeth:


well, it just made me wonder if Kevin is putting d-loops on every bow he tunes or if the possible difference is so small(in his mind) that it doesn't matter. just the mindless wanderings of an older guy thinking about things that probably don't matter just to fill the time!!!


----------



## bro.betterley

stanmc55 said:


> here is a question i am not smart enough to answer. do bows tune differently when shooting from the string as opposed to a d-loop?


Yes They do is your answer but also depends on your rest and release, i shoot better off string!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> well, it just made me wonder if Kevin is putting d-loops on every bow he tunes or if the possible difference is so small(in his mind) that it doesn't matter. just the mindless wanderings of an older guy thinking about things that probably don't matter just to fill the time!!!


LOL, this old guy didnt even think about that so you have one up on me  I'll tune mine myself anyhow.


----------



## stanmc55

.284 said:


> Dog-gone you Kevin Strother! Some of us don't have much work right now and you're trying to make me decide between eating and buying the second bow in the matching set. Oh, man. I guess I'll just have to plan on winning the you tube contest bow. So please save a Vindicator for me, as the winner of that contest. And of course I'll want it to match my VENGEANCE, in spectacular BLACK!


hey .284, after 32 years of building new homes i finally figured out how to end up with a million dollars in the construction bussiness!!! simply start off with 2 million!! i could have bought a lot of K&K bows if.............


----------



## realmfg

stanmc55 said:


> well, it just made me wonder if Kevin is putting d-loops on every bow he tunes or if the possible difference is so small(in his mind) that it doesn't matter. just the mindless wanderings of an older guy thinking about things that probably don't matter just to fill the time!!!


Good question I hope so I want a loop.


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> LOL, this old guy didnt even think about that so you have one up on me  I'll tune mine myself anyhow.


i'll be tuning mine myself ,too. just another way for this old guy to fill the day!!!! but really, tuning and tinkering is almost as much fun for me as shooting. i think i should stop asking these questions, Kevin might talk to Big Country and get him to ban me!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

I wonder how long it takes to dip risers. Specifically how long does it take to dip and cure a riser? Anyone know? I am just curious because I don't know much about the process.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

2xR said:


> So here is the new LimbDriver - looks like containment maybe - Micro adjust???
> 
> Still looks like my 12 year old designed it aesthetically - Kevin, could you consult with VaporTrail or maybe lend them Kate for some design inspiration please!!!
> 
> View attachment 967017


I cant tell much about it that pic


----------



## SemperF

Mike was moving the shop a couple doors down and gets off restriction on Monday so he could tell us but I do not believe it to take long as he said he could crank stuff out pretty quick.


----------



## TTNuge

Just picked up a barely used TT Smackdown FC in black for a good price in the classifieds. Hopefully it'll do the trick on the Black Vengeance.


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> Just picked up a barely used TT Smackdown FC in black for a good price in the classifieds. Hopefully it'll do the trick on the Black Vengeance.


You will love the rest.


----------



## Mys2kal

It would be awesome if Kevin would tie some nock points in and then throw a dloop on. That way if we needed to change the loop we wouldn't lose our nock point.


----------



## SemperF

Mys2kal said:


> It would be awesome if Kevin would tie some nock points in and then throw a dloop on. That way if we needed to change the loop we wouldn't lose our nock point.


Just measure everything on the string write it down put in ziploc bag and throw it in the important documents for bow shoebox and badabing ........


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Mys2kal said:


> It would be awesome if Kevin would tie some nock points in and then throw a dloop on. That way if we needed to change the loop we wouldn't lose our nock point.


Use a Sharpie and make a line above or below your knots


----------



## north slope

These are the side plates going on my all black Vengeance, snake wood, sexy!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Jerry/NJ said:


> Use a Sharpie and make a line above or below your knots


I was really just kidding...I know thats not necessary, it would be kind of nice though


----------



## bginvestor

Kevin, 

Who owns the Hybrid patent? Does any company that use this tech require to pay a royality fee? Thanks




Kevin Strother1 said:


> You are correct, the 2 track has mirror image cams that have to be set at full draw because of the variance in the actual limb deflection rate of each set of limbs.
> 
> The Hybrid is set at brace so the feed out/take up tracks are in the correct correlation to each other, the hybrid systems are not as critical to cam orientation as a binary cam. That is one reason I like the hybrid system, along with how smooth the draw cycle can be on a hybrid and produce better speed than a binary cam bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Black riser camo limbs will get the camo harness which is Kiwi/Tan/Natural with clear end servings.


----------



## archeryhistory

Darton has the patent


----------



## SemperF

So what does one think about the Vindicator riser being similar or really different to the Vengeance ?


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> So what does one think about the Vindicator riser being similar or really different to the Vengeance ?


Im sure it will have a little of both. Like all his bows. It will be interesting tho once he get the riser in some pictures.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

subtle differences are bliss!


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Im sure it will have a little of both. Like all his bows. It will be interesting tho once he get the riser in some pictures.


I think it will be different but not radically different just slight, enough that you look at it and go yeah gotta have one.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> Does the nock point seem to tune at 90deg. or nock high?


They tune at 90 degrees, look at the pic with the arrow on the bow, the arrow is NOT nock high.



Longbow42 said:


> Kevin, will the grip plates be the same as your last bows design or different? Just thinking about some custom grip plates. Thanks.


Same as my 2010 designs, go for it.


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> I think it will be different but not radically different just slight, enough that you look at it and go yeah gotta have one.


Yep.. Thats why I'm Selling my Monster...Or at least I hope lol.. The accessories are all sold off it lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stanmc55 said:


> well, it just made me wonder if Kevin is putting d-loops on every bow he tunes or if the possible difference is so small(in his mind) that it doesn't matter. just the mindless wanderings of an older guy thinking about things that probably don't matter just to fill the time!!!


If you want it tuned with a loop that is what I will do.


----------



## nhns4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you want it tuned with a loop that is what I will do.


I don't know if Customer Service can get any better than that.. You sure are doing everything in your power to make us happy..
THANKS


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> It would be awesome if Kevin would tie some nock points in and then throw a dloop on. That way if we needed to change the loop we wouldn't lose our nock point.


That is what I am planning on doing, will tie your loop in and serve points above and below so it wont move, and you can put a new loop on if that one wears out.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is what I am planning on doing, will tie your loop in and serve points above and below so it wont move, and you can put a new loop on if that one wears out.


Very nice you doing this!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Your service is unbelievable.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

bginvestor said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Who owns the Hybrid patent? Does any company that use this tech require to pay a royality fee? Thanks


Larry Miller has the original patent on the hybrid system, Rex has the rights to Larry's patent and then Rex has some additional patents for improvement patents on the hybrid system. I have licensed all of the patents from Rex.

And yes you either pay or swap licenses.

Larry Miller also has the original binary patent from 1975.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF said:


> So what does one think about the Vindicator riser being similar or really different to the Vengeance ?


Similar but different, I like them both, the Vindicator is just a little sexier!!!!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Similar but different, I like them both, the Vindicator is just a little sexier!!!!


You know you have a way of saying just not enough to make one think that we haven't seen nothing yet. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Similar but different, I like them both, the Vindicator is just a little sexier!!!!


I just told a friend that I thought the Vengeance was Jessica Biel sexy. How am I going to describe the Vindicator?


----------



## Bowbuster123

DOAGuide said:


> I just told a friend that I thought the Vengeance was Jessica Biel sexy. How am I going to describe the Vindicator?


How about Katy Perry HOT


----------



## Jayb22

stanmc55 said:


> if it is no problem...... i have a bow coming in Gods Country Early Season also, thanks


Sorry it took so long, I got sucked into playing some hockey with some friends.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Sorry..... I still think Black is da bomb!!


----------



## DOAGuide

kyraizor said:


> not much of a way to top that one. Guess the vindicator is gonna have to be "Jessica Beil on my couch sexy"




You hit the nail on the head there stud. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> Sorry..... I still think Black is da bomb!!


Or custom like Mike is doing to a bow I shipped to him, wait til you see this, there are numerous possibilities but black is sexy.


----------



## stixshooter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Similar but different, I like them both, the Vindicator is just a little sexier!!!!



That's good Kevin cuz a man such as myself needs the best...  ...you know me better than this forum or any other!
And understand my post ... And that is that


And yea .... Black is sexy no debate here


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Similar but different, I like them both, the Vindicator is just a little sexier!!!!


When in doubt, get both, guys!


----------



## antler365

The camo bows look AWESOME... I have had one to many all black bows. David, Jessica Biel is SMOKIN' hot!!! She was voted best Butt in 2010!!!!!! She gets my vote..


----------



## nhns4

It's becoming clear to me now with all this Jessica Beil talk. And the blue string on the black bows. Kevin must have saw the movie Powder Blue with Jessica in it. If you have not watched it you must. And get back to me later on the movie.


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
After this huge unvieling weekend, I can't wait to see what we're going to get today/this week. Kevin has really outdone himself with these new offerrings. I'm sure that every other bow brand owner (I'm not trying to bash) is going to be jealous of this kind of service.... imagine your new bow tuned and coming with a D-loop attached! Yes, this new year is definitely off to a great start and now it's just a matter of a little time and we are going to be enjoying some very pleasant times. I'm now wondering what Kevin's going to come up with for next year. *IT IS JANUARY !!!!*



stanmc55 said:


> hey .284, after 32 years of building new homes i finally figured out how to end up with a million dollars in the construction bussiness!!! simply start off with 2 million!! i could have bought a lot of K&K bows if.............


Boy Stanmc55, you must be really good to have a million left!


----------



## footindave

Loving the comments on the vindicator boys because knowing that there are only 500 being made and I already have one on order is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy7yo

The bow in Gods Country camo looks awesome....Thanks JayB22 

Kevin, when you paper tune the bows before shipping will you be tying a loop on or shooting off the string? Also I am assuming that since I ordered thru a dealer (Scottie/PA) that when you ship the bow to him it will be pre set and at my draw length and weight 27/70?


----------



## antler365

I would like my Vengeance in "Kit" form.... I would love to put it all together and set it up!


----------



## shockman

andy7yo said:


> The bow in Gods Country camo looks awesome....Thanks JayB22
> 
> Kevin, when you paper tune the bows before shipping will you be tying a loop on or shooting off the string? Also I am assuming that since I ordered thru a dealer (Scottie/PA) that when you ship the bow to him it will be pre set and at my draw length and weight 27/70?
> 
> 
> If you want it tuned with a loop that is what I will do.


----------



## shockman

footindave said:


> loving the comments on the vindicator boys because knowing that there are only 500 being made and i already have one on order is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*x 2*


----------



## cordini

Kevin.....Glad to hear you're tying in nock sets and putting on the D-loop.....That means the VIndicator will be ready to rock when it finds it's way here!

How is Kate feeling??


----------



## Out West

Kevin, do the cables show up at all in the sight picture with the new cable system?

And if these bows shoot as well as we are all expecting, then my choice is made easy. Sign me up for one of each...:wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Jayb22 said:


> Sorry it took so long, I got sucked into playing some hockey with some friends.


Oh man, that GC camo looks much better than I imagined! Think I have to change my choice now. Thanx for the great job you did Jay!!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

nhns4 said:


> It's becoming clear to me now with all this Jessica Beil talk. And the blue string on the black bows. Kevin must have saw the movie Powder Blue with Jessica in it. If you have not watched it you must. And get back to me later on the movie.


Come on now guys, did anyone see Blade Trinity? Her drawlength was way too long. How disgusting...ukey:! That is one fine looking bow though...:wink:!


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin

I have a question about when you tune the bow. I remember another thread where you stated you use ACC arrows due to an accident with all carbon arrows. So my question for you is if I don't send my arrows to you for tunning will you be using an ACC. Reason I ask is I want to make sure I am using the best spine for the bow and if you tune it using a different arrow and spine I am defeating your efforts. I already use ACC's but I am not sure if a stronger spine would be better. If you tune it with a ACC than I would like to know what spine you used and i will buy new arrows to match and I will be good to go.

By the way, all this talk about the riser on the Vindicator has me salivating just waiting for pics. The vengeance looks awesome and if the Vindicator is sexier I am one happy camper. Thanks for all your efforts. I hope your new venture is a huge success.


----------



## Bowbuster123

OK That's Enough!!!!!!
I don't want to hear anymore talk about ordering "Both" bows!!!!!
I struggled very hard to pick one bow after telling myself that I don't need both!
Now you guys are stirring up all these bad thought in my head agian!
Lets all remember the important things here, and that is.....
*HORNHUNTER HAS SHOOT THESES BOW AND HASN"T SPILLED IT YET!!!*


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> OK That's Enough!!!!!!
> I don't want to hear anymore talk about ordering "Both" bows!!!!!
> I struggled very hard to pick one bow after telling myself that I don't need both!
> Now you guys are stirring up all these bad thought in my head agian!
> Lets all remember the important things here, and that is.....
> *HORNHUNTER HAS SHOOT THESES BOW AND HASN"T SPILLED IT YET!!!*


That is true SPILL IT LOL and what does this Vindicator compare in the regards of looks ??????????


----------



## Dameon

Must refrain...must control myself...cannot afford another bow....must not order Vindicator....mustn't...

Unless Kate is willing to work out a payment plan?

By the way, if the all black Vengeance looks good, I can't wait to see an all black Vindicator.


----------



## T-mo

brokenlittleman said:


> Kevin
> 
> I have a question about when you tune the bow. I remember another thread where you stated you use ACC arrows due to an accident with all carbon arrows. So my question for you is if I don't send my arrows to you for tunning will you be using an ACC. Reason I ask is I want to make sure I am using the best spine for the bow and if you tune it using a different arrow and spine I am defeating your efforts. I already use ACC's but I am not sure if a stronger spine would be better. If you tune it with a ACC than I would like to know what spine you used and i will buy new arrows to match and I will be good to go.
> 
> By the way, all this talk about the riser on the Vindicator has me salivating just waiting for pics. The vengeance looks awesome and if the Vindicator is sexier I am one happy camper. Thanks for all your efforts. I hope your new venture is a huge success.


Ditto, Been thinking of new arrows, nows a good time.


----------



## Dameon

T-mo said:


> Ditto, Been thinking of new arrows, nows a good time.


Same here, but I will wait until DOAGuide posts his review of the new Havest Time Archery HT-1's. Hopefully, they will have some .300's made up for us guys that like the bigger broadheads.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

kyraizor said:


> anybody remember the stab cost?


I was wondering about this too. On the website it seems as though the black and camo stabs are the same price? The only thing that I'm certain about as far as accessories go at this time is a 6" adjustable Stingray stabilizer. Gotta wait until after the ATA Show before making decisions on a sight and rest...


----------



## DOAGuide

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Come on now guys, did anyone see Blade Trinity? Her drawlength was way too long. How disgusting...ukey:! That is one fine looking bow though...:wink:!


She was shooting a bow? LOL!:shade::wink:


----------



## Hornhunter!

Bowbuster123 said:


> *HORNHUNTER HAS SHOOT THESES BOW AND HASN"T SPILLED IT YET!!!*


:first:*VINDICATOR!!!!!*


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> OK That's Enough!!!!!!
> I don't want to hear anymore talk about ordering "Both" bows!!!!!
> I struggled very hard to pick one bow after telling myself that I don't need both!
> Now you guys are stirring up all these bad thought in my head agian!
> Lets all remember the important things here, and that is.....
> *HORNHUNTER HAS SHOOT THESES BOW AND HASN"T SPILLED IT YET!!!*


I say we give him till the end of business today to tell us his impressions. If he ignores our requests then: OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

Hornhunter! said:


> :first:*VINDICATOR!!!!!*


 Nice review LOL J/K Now tell us what you really think LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> Same here, but I will wait until DOAGuide posts his review of the new Havest Time Archery HT-1's. Hopefully, they will have some .300's made up for us guys that like the bigger broadheads.


I spoke to Bart on Friday. He is shipping the arrows to me today. Hopefully end of the week and I will be posting some reviews. Video will probably have to wait till next week, but I am working on it. Will also be reviewing a couple of new releases. and......oh hell there is a list. You guys will get sick of hearing from me (will....hell you probably already are. LOL)


----------



## Wappkid

I am glad I went with the Vindicator 33 is too short for me and 36 or 37 is too long.I have been after a 35" bow with a little speed for a while now.


----------



## Hornhunter!

If you guys have any questions please feel free to pm me with them.

I would be more than happy to answer them as best I can for you.


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> Sorry it took so long, I got sucked into playing some hockey with some friends.


thanks, man....that is going to be standoutlicius!!!


----------



## SemperF

Hornhunter! said:


> If you guys have any questions please feel free to pm me with them.
> 
> I would be more than happy to answer them as best I can for you.


I hope you have nothing to do today you are gonna get bombed with pm's on your review LOL


----------



## pendejo37

Is it possible to switch orders from vengeance to vindicator?


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I didn't make the rod this way just for fun, it has to serve a purpose or I don't use it.


"GOOD ANSWER! I like the way you think.........I'm going to be keeping my eye on you.":wink:

IMO.......as a long-draw archer, I'm looking forward to Kevin's simplistic design. I can't even use an aftermarket cable slide on my Commander because it pulls the cables over too far and then they rub on the cams in that last inch or two of the draw. So, I have to deal with fletching clearance with the cables all the time.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

pendejo37 said:


> Is it possible to switch orders from vengeance to vindicator?


You'll lose your place in line but I assume the answer is yes.


----------



## DOAGuide

pendejo37 said:


> Is it possible to switch orders from vengeance to vindicator?


I would email Kevin and ask. Don't know where you are in the oreder process or if you have special camo options. Might be too late, but email Kevin and Kate.. They will let you know.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

With all these short draw archers ordering the Vindicator it makes me glad I odered mine already. Sucks for the long draw archers that missed this bus.


----------



## pendejo37

I am really thinking hard on it. I would lose a ton of spots as i ordered on 10/14. Maybe they will just say no and I wont have to worry about it.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bows are very similar in ALL aspects, so I think it comes down to A-A preference.


Or draw length preference.:wink:


----------



## TTNuge

I think 2012 will be the first year I buy a new bow without selling my old one first. I'll be keeping my Vengeance and saving up my pennies so next year I can add a new K&K bow to the mix. Can't buy two at the same time like some of you independently wealth guys can but if I spread it out I can pull it off.


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> I think 2012 will be the first year I buy a new bow without selling my old one first. I'll be keeping my Vengeance and saving up my pennies so next year I can add a new K&K bow to the mix. Can't buy two at the same time like some of you independently wealth guys can but if I spread it out I can pull it off.


Trust me, MOST of us are far from wealthy, we just sell our souls for new bows. LLO!


----------



## 5MilesBack

I'm glad the D-loop was already covered. Where it is placed on the string makes a big difference. And Kevin has already said that these bows tune with the arrow shaft higher off the shelf than normal, so if they are 90 degrees I would assume the D-loop would also have to be higher.


----------



## stanmc55

Boy Stanmc55, you must be really good to have a million left![/QUOTE].284 
.284, i said i figured out how to end up with a million, i didn't say i had the two million to start from!! lol


----------



## realmfg

Bowbuster123 said:


> OK That's Enough!!!!!!
> I don't want to hear anymore talk about ordering "Both" bows!!!!!
> I struggled very hard to pick one bow after telling myself that I don't need both!
> Now you guys are stirring up all these bad thought in my head agian!
> Lets all remember the important things here, and that is.....
> *HORNHUNTER HAS SHOOT THESES BOW AND HASN"T SPILLED IT YET!!!*


Just Pm him. I am surprised you guys didnt Pm him already after he said he shot them. He gave me as great honest eval last week. Sounds like the Vindicator is SMOOTH!! I think it comes down to ATA preference. I shoot a 33 ata bow now and I had a 34 ata before and did not like it while in my Summit, so I will stick with the Veng. Wish the Vengeance had the sexier riser lol but it is still awesome looking! Stop second guessing yourself guys and enjoy your bow (well when you get it).


----------



## Hornhunter!

realmfg said:


> Just Pm him. I am surprised you guys didnt Pm him already after he said he shot them. He gave me as great honest eval last week. *Sounds like the Vindicator is SMOOTH!!* I think it comes does to ATA preference. I shoot a 33 ata bow now and I had a 34 ata before and did not like it while in my Summit, so I will stick with the Veng. Wish the Vengeance had the sexier riser lol but it is still awesome looking! Stop second guessing yourself guys and enjoy your bow (well when you get it).


Bingo!!!


----------



## Wappkid

DOAGuide said:


> Trust me, MOST of us are far from wealthy, we just sell our souls for new bows. LLO!


 I sold a Beretta A391 Extrema for my Vindicator.You have no idea what kind of crap I have been dealing with. I don't hunt ducks or geese anymore and it's just been sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## SemperF

I know all of us work our butts off for our bows, but I am thankful when I get to shoot my bows as I smile when I have a nice bow to shoot. I can have the worst day and still feel better when I shoot for a few minutes it is like a little Vengeance gets released He He He LOL


----------



## Jayb22

I hope my photo-shop pics don't end up costing Kevin more work with camo changes and whatnot.... Or maybe I do, but only people in front of me in order priority should make changes. Haha.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Jayb22 said:


> I hope my photo-shop pics don't end up costing Kevin more work with camo changes and whatnot.... Or maybe I do, but only people in front of me in order priority should make changes. Haha.


I am not making any changes. I am perfectly fine with my all black Vindicator.


----------



## SemperF

Jayb22 said:


> I hope my photo-shop pics don't end up costing Kevin more work with camo changes and whatnot.... Or maybe I do, but only people in front of me in order priority should make changes. Haha.


See Vengeance is his LOL j/k


----------



## DOAGuide

King's all the way baby!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

andy7yo said:


> The bow in Gods Country camo looks awesome....Thanks JayB22
> 
> Kevin, when you paper tune the bows before shipping will you be tying a loop on or shooting off the string? Also I am assuming that since I ordered thru a dealer (Scottie/PA) that when you ship the bow to him it will be pre set and at my draw length and weight 27/70?


The bow will ship to Scottie or whatever dealer you ordered through set to the DL and DW on the order. I will be shooting off the string unless I am setting your rest up on the bow also.



Out West said:


> Kevin, do the cables show up at all in the sight picture with the new cable system?
> 
> And if these bows shoot as well as we are all expecting, then my choice is made easy. Sign me up for one of each...:wink:


The sight window is 13/16" from center of string to the riser, at full draw set at the longest draw length the distance is 11/16" from center line to cables, at a middle draw length the distance is 3/4" and the shortest DL on the cam the distance is 13/16". So at the very longest the cables are just into the edge of the sight window. 

The bows do shoot very sweet, I will post a picture of the cables to show you the cable "wear" after over 1000 shots.



brokenlittleman said:


> Kevin
> 
> I have a question about when you tune the bow. I remember another thread where you stated you use ACC arrows due to an accident with all carbon arrows. So my question for you is if I don't send my arrows to you for tunning will you be using an ACC. Reason I ask is I want to make sure I am using the best spine for the bow and if you tune it using a different arrow and spine I am defeating your efforts. I already use ACC's but I am not sure if a stronger spine would be better. If you tune it with a ACC than I would like to know what spine you used and i will buy new arrows to match and I will be good to go.
> 
> By the way, all this talk about the riser on the Vindicator has me salivating just waiting for pics. The vengeance looks awesome and if the Vindicator is sexier I am one happy camper. Thanks for all your efforts. I hope your new venture is a huge success.


I have ACC 3-39, 3-49, 3-60 and 3-71 arrows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> anybody remember the stab cost?


The Stingray stabilizers will be combined with the K & K website, the pricing will be on the site, I don't even remember the pricing myself!!!!

Kate would know the pricing.


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow will ship to Scottie or whatever dealer you ordered through set to the DL and DW on the order. I will be shooting off the string unless I am setting your rest up on the bow also.
> 
> 
> 
> The sight window is 13/16" from center of string to the riser, at full draw set at the longest draw length the distance is 11/16" from center line to cables, at a middle draw length the distance is 3/4" and the shortest DL on the cam the distance is 13/16". So at the very longest the cables are just into the edge of the sight window.
> 
> The bows do shoot very sweet, I will post a picture of the cables to show you the cable "wear" after over 1000 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have ACC 3-39, 3-49, 3-60 and 3-71 arrows.


Thanks again Kevin for taking the time to answer all of our questions.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> I hope my photo-shop pics don't end up costing Kevin more work with camo changes and whatnot.... Or maybe I do, but only people in front of me in order priority should make changes. Haha.


Thanks for all the hard work to put the bow in Black and camo, I really appreciate it. It makes the bow look totally different, a "much better" different than the raw riser.


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The Stingray stabilizers will be combined with the K & K website, the pricing will be on the site, I don't even remember the pricing myself!!!!
> 
> *Kate would know the pricing*.


Seems we need a seperate "ASK KATE" thread.. :bounce:


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow will ship to Scottie or whatever dealer you ordered through set to the DL and DW on the order. I will be shooting off the string unless I am setting your rest up on the bow also.
> 
> 
> 
> The sight window is 13/16" from center of string to the riser, at full draw set at the longest draw length the distance is 11/16" from center line to cables, at a middle draw length the distance is 3/4" and the shortest DL on the cam the distance is 13/16". So at the very longest the cables are just into the edge of the sight window.
> 
> The bows do shoot very sweet, I will post a picture of the cables to show you the cable "wear" after over 1000 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have ACC 3-39, 3-49, 3-60 and 3-71 arrows.


didn't you say you shot fmj's now b/c you had a carbon arrow splinter into your hand or something like that? I am thinking of increasing arrow weight this year and thinking ACC or fmj. I like to shoot fast, but Im thinking a heavier arrow will pack alot more punch than the light ones I shot this year.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Just 1 More said:


> Seems we need a seperate "ASK KATE" thread.. :bounce:


With pics :lol:


----------



## Wappkid

Kevin What arrow spine would you recommend for a 65lb 30in Vindicator.Thanks


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I have shot ACC 3-71's for the last 10-12 years, whatever was the first year the came out, I started shooting them.


----------



## Dameon

I'm wondering if the 8 inch stingray stab I ordered it overkill and just adding unnecessary weight if the Vengeance is as smooth as I think it will be. Do you guys think I should change it to the 6 inch model?


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> I'm wondering if the 8 inch stingray stab I ordered it overkill and just adding unnecessary weight if the Vengeance is as smooth as I think it will be. Do you guys think I should change it to the 6 inch model?


I like a little weight out further seems to steady my pin when Im grinning True Story


----------



## 5MilesBack

Hopefully you have ACC 3-71's long enough to tune my bow. *Can we have you still use a loop on our bow with your rest for tuning? As long as the loop is correct, then all I have to do is set the rest up so the arrow is 90 degrees.*

BTW.....what rest will you use for tuning if we don't send you one? I'm not sending one because I use a few different rests.


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> I'm wondering if the 8 inch stingray stab I ordered it overkill and just adding unnecessary weight if the Vengeance is as smooth as I think it will be. Do you guys think I should change it to the 6 inch model?


I have the 10" and don't think they are too much. For a hunting bow I think the 8 would be the cats meow. The best way to go would be the adjustable and a couple of extra weights and find your best length/weight. I will NOT shoot another stab. I just shot my SR without a stab, with my "other" stab, and then with my Stingray. There is a significant difference. Love the Stingrays.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have ACC 3-39, 3-49, 3-60 and 3-71 arrows.


Thanks Kevin, it looks like my best bet is to send you my arrows and rest for set up. I will probably send two different spines to see which works best. As others have stated this kind of service is way beyond the norm I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> I have the 10" and don't think they are too much. For a hunting bow I think the 8 would be the cats meow. The best way to go would be the adjustable and a couple of extra weights and find your best length/weight. I will NOT shoot another stab. I just shot my SR without a stab, with my "other" stab, and then with my Stingray. There is a significant difference. Love the Stingrays.


Good to know. Thanks guys. I'm hoping that Kevin will receive my arrows and rest today. As hectic as life has been for me lately, I wanted to do it while I was still on "vacation." Now, I'm back at work and taking a vacation from my vacation.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> Hopefully you have ACC 3-71's long enough to tune my bow. *Can we have you still use a loop on our bow with your rest for tuning? As long as the loop is correct, then all I have to do is set the rest up so the arrow is 90 degrees.*
> 
> BTW.....what rest will you use for tuning if we don't send you one? I'm not sending one because I use a few different rests.


I have some 3-71's that are full length!!!!

I will use a "don't laugh" old Golden Key Platinum Premier, it's about 12-14 years old, still works great, you actually can set it up to work like a drop away if you want. But because of the time frame of tying in the cord on every bow just to take it off, I'll use it as a regular rest.

I set the spring light enough to allow for no fletching contact.


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have some 3-71's that are full length!!!!
> 
> I will use a "don't laugh" old Golden Key Platinum Premier, it's about 12-14 years old, still works great, you actually can set it up to work like a drop away if you want. But because of the time frame of tying in the cord on every bow just to take it off, I'll use it as a regular rest.
> 
> I set the spring light enough to allow for no fletching contact.


Somebody send Kevin a QAD or DOA or fill in the blank LOL Kate probably doesn't want him wandering around an archery shop by himself LOL


----------



## Wappkid

How should we send our rest/arrows in? Any preferred shipping method? How do we find out what the grand total will be on these bows? I want to send my rest/arrows in with my final payment.Thanks


----------



## Dameon

Wappkid said:


> How should we send our rest/arrows in? Any preferred shipping method? How do we find out what the grand total will be on these bows? I want to send my rest/arrows in with my final payment.Thanks


I sent my arrows and rest USPS priority mail with delivery confirmation and insured. I really don't want to know what the grand total will be and would rather be surprised when I get the invoice from Kate.


----------



## realmfg

dameon said:


> i sent my arrows and rest usps priority mail with delivery confirmation and insured. I really don't want to know what the grand total will be and would rather be surprised when i get the invoice from kate.


x2.


----------



## KateStrother1

Please email me (NOT via PM) email: [email protected] 
and let me know your sending your tuning stuff in. I will give you the address to send them too. Also, if you have any questions about your order please also use that email.
I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


----------



## Dameon

KateStrother1 said:


> Please email me (NOT via PM) email: [email protected]
> and let me know your sending your tuning stuff in. I will give you the address to send them too. Also, if you have any questions about your order please also use that email.
> I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Ooops....Uh...just to let you know, I mailed in my rest and arrows last week. Should be showing up on your doorstep soon. Sorry.

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have shot ACC 3-71's for the last 10-12 years, whatever was the first year the came out, I started shooting them.


I had some Prohunters last year. Thinking of regular ACC's. What nocks etc fit these arrows? Is it best to use a nock or bushing and pin nock?


----------



## matjok

> dameon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sent my arrows and rest usps priority mail with delivery confirmation and insured. I really don't want to know what the grand total will be and would rather be surprised when i get the invoice from kate.
Click to expand...

x3.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have some 3-71's that are full length!!!! I shoot a 30 3/8" arrow........end to nock throat, with my 32" draw. Make sure it's exact.:wink:
> 
> *I will use a "don't laugh" old Golden Key Platinum Premier*, it's about 12-14 years old, still works great, you actually can set it up to work like a drop away if you want. But because of the time frame of tying in the cord on every bow just to take it off, I'll use it as a regular rest.


That's OK........don't laugh, but one of the rests I mentioned that I use is a Golden Key Infinity with the silver prongs. I set up the spring tension just so it will keep my 500+ grain arrows in the up position. I think the ones that Spot Hogg sells today are identical to the GK's.


----------



## matjok

KateStrother1 said:


> Please email me (NOT via PM) email: [email protected]
> and let me know your sending your tuning stuff in. I will give you the address to send them too. Also, if you have any questions about your order please also use that email.
> I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Kavin posted an address about ten days back, and I sent in my rest and arrows already.


----------



## little dan

Mys2kal said:


> I had some Prohunters last year. Thinking of regular ACC's. What nocks etc fit these arrows? Is it best to use a nock or bushing and pin nock?


I like the bushing with the G nock myself. All my Easton arrows have this except for my prohunters, X nock on them.


----------



## Just 1 More

i'll probably be going with some ACC 3-71's for the new bow


----------



## peregrine82

Just got in from a wonderful week in Jamaica (son's wedding). Waded through a bunch of pages and see that there has been a release of pics of bows and string colours. Love the riser look and even more so when Kevin said the Vindicator looked even better. String colour is perfect for me so I won't be exercising my $45.00 voucher. looks like the bow will be tune friendly. I am getting a black vindicator and ordered early so now the anticipation builds. I am intrigued by the cable rod system and very much looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work to put the bow in Black and camo, I really appreciate it. It makes the bow look totally different, a "much better" different than the raw riser.


Hey it's no problem at all. I like doing Photoshop stuff, especially when it gives you some insight on the new bows. Hopefully this helps you a little so we aren't as eager to get camo pics... But I doubt it. Haha. If there is anything else anyone wants just let me know.


----------



## Dameon

Jayb22 said:


> Hey it's no problem at all. I like doing Photoshop stuff, especially when it gives you some insight on the new bows. Hopefully this helps you a little so we aren't as eager to get camo pics... But I doubt it. Haha. If there is anything else anyone wants just let me know.


Black riser and predator limbs...you got my curiousity going.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Jayb22 said:


> Hey it's no problem at all. I like doing Photoshop stuff, especially when it gives you some insight on the new bows. Hopefully this helps you a little so we aren't as eager to get camo pics... But I doubt it. Haha. If there is anything else anyone wants just let me know.


Vindicator. Make it happen! Lol.


----------



## Rulonjj

Jayb22 said:


> Hey it's no problem at all. I like doing Photoshop stuff, especially when it gives you some insight on the new bows. Hopefully this helps you a little so we aren't as eager to get camo pics... But I doubt it. Haha. If there is anything else anyone wants just let me know.



Full predator! Please


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> Hey it's no problem at all. I like doing Photoshop stuff, especially when it gives you some insight on the new bows. Hopefully this helps you a little so we aren't as eager to get camo pics... But I doubt it. Haha. If there is anything else anyone wants just let me know.


How about one in the Kings Mountain Shadow? Pretty please.


----------



## Just 1 More

Oh heck... while we're at it... a Vengeance in Reaper Buck ... PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## DOAGuide

Poor Jayb22. Guy is gonna have to work full-time just to fill our requests. LOL!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

rulonjj said:


> full predator! Please :d


x2


----------



## nhns4

I like the request to Photoshop us the vindicator.


----------



## Jayb22

full preadator









pred limbs









Kings Mountain









Reaper buck


----------



## DOAGuide

You are DA MAN!


----------



## CdBurner

Kings Mtn looks BA


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Yeah it does.


----------



## DOAGuide

CdBurner said:


> Kings Mtn looks BA



HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE.......and I will have a matching stab in it also. Thinking about getting my spot-hogg wrapped 5-pin dipped also. I am so excited.


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE.......and I will have a matching stab in it also. Thinking about getting my spot-hogg wrapped 5-pin dipped also. I am so excited.


ya,this is more fun than Lincoln Logs or Tinker Toys!!!! (sorry, i am not having fun in this thread)


----------



## Dameon

Man the Vengeance looks sweet in camo. I am really digging the black riser and pred limbs I chose. Awesome...you rock.


----------



## stanmc55

Shazammmm!!! that full Predator is really rocking!!!! i will not change my mind....i will not change my mind... i will not.... we sound like a gaggle of giddy women in a new shoe store!!!( no offense to any women----- i like women!!!) Kevin, please don't let Kate read this one. i like my place in line!!!


----------



## .284

stanmc55 said:


> ya,this is more fun than Lincoln Logs or Tinker Toys!!!! *(sorry, i am not having fun in this thread)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad you're not having fun, as this thread is just about the most fantastic, incredible, amazing, outstanding, unbelievable, technically advanced, cutting edge, most well thought out, sweet, smooth, sexy, beautiful, exciting, intriguing, highly anticipated, and, oh I don't know, maybe even dreamed about new bow to hit the market in a long time, so please keep your emotions away from the wild side!
> A BLACK VENGEANCE is where it's at!!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

From what little I can tell in the pics, the God's Country Early Season looks the best so far. Good choice Kevin.


----------



## T-mo

O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


----------



## CdBurner

Kevin or Kate, can you give us an idea of how close the bows are to being sold out? This would help someone on the fence (buddies) decide if they can wait till they shoot mine before ordering or have to take a flier and order before shooting them.


----------



## DOAGuide

T-mo said:


> O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


You are so screwed! Now she will be looking with eagle eyes at the old checkbook. LOL! Oh well, you can always beg for forgivness later.


----------



## stanmc55

T-mo said:


> O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


be careful dude, or do you look good wearing an aluminum necklace?


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> You are so screwed! Now she will be looking with eagle eyes at the old checkbook. LOL! Oh well, you can always beg for forgivness later.


You know that's my whole philosophy, "easier to ask for forgiveness, then permission". Never really works out well for me.


----------



## T-mo

stanmc55 said:


> be careful dude, or do you look good wearing an aluminum necklace?


I know, I'm trying to redirect everything now. Like they say, deny, deny, deny and make counter accusations.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> From what little I can tell in the pics, the God's Country Early Season looks the best so far. Good choice Kevin.


Thanks, I really like the GC early.


----------



## DOAGuide

CdBurner said:


> Kevin or Kate, can you give us an idea of how close the bows are to being sold out? This would help someone on the fence (buddies) decide if they can wait till they shoot mine before ordering or have to take a flier and order before shooting them.


I really hate to give this answer, but feel it fits: They need to order now! Once the "actual" pictures are posted and the reviews start rolling in (very soon after pictures), these things are going to sell out fast. Please advise your buddy to get his deposit in NOW or he/they will be bummed out that they missed the bus. 

My review is going to be done in a fashion that will remove any doubt as to the validity of the tests. I have been labeled by some on AT and other sites as a fanboy. So, I will give an initial written review with pictures, then a more in-depth review with video. The plan is to run the bow through its paces with a hooter shooter first, then some range time. If possible I plan to have some people with no dog in the fight shoot the bow and give their feedback on video. This way there is NO DOUBT that the tests were solid and not just a fanboy pumping a product.

Once the video and reviews are posted I truely don't see any bows being left to order. That is if the bow lives up to its initial specs.:thumbs_up which I am sure it will.

David


----------



## nhns4

T-mo said:


> O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


Ouch. Gotta get yourself a fun bank account that you put a little in each month. Then when money comes out she doesn't ask questions cause it's your account. Different story though when I have 2 boxes show up at the house. Hope I'm home when they come lol. One box is fine cause she knows about one. The second, well well deal with that issue when it comes lol.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> I really hate to give this answer, but feel it fits: They need to order now! Once the "actual" pictures are posted and the reviews start rolling in (very soon after pictures), these things are going to sell out fast. Please advise your buddy to get his deposit in NOW or he/they will be bummed out that they missed the bus.
> 
> My review is going to be done in a fashion that will remove any doubt as to the validity of the tests. I have been labeled by some on AT and other sites as a fanboy. So, I will give an initial written review with pictures, then a more in-depth review with video. The plan is to run the bow through its paces with a hooter shooter first, then some range time. If possible I plan to have some people with no dog in the fight shoot the bow and give their feedback on video. This way there is NO DOUBT that the tests were solid and not just a fanboy pumping a product.
> 
> Once the video and reviews are posted I truely don't see any bows being left to order. That is if the bow lives up to its initial specs.:thumbs_up which I am sure it will.
> 
> David


Great idea. I'm ready to go to the range and when people ask what bow it is let them shoot it and see what they say.


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> Great idea. I'm ready to go to the range and when people ask what bow it is let them shoot it and see what they say.


Just make sure you choose who shoots it wisely. I have had the displeasure of having people with very little skill want to shoot. You have to watch them closely and literally babysit them through the shooting process.


----------



## Longbow42

T-mo said:


> O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


Be a man and tell her you're buying another bow. Honesty is always the best policy. Now I know why you guys are wining over the cable rod and can't make up your minds on the camo.:teeth::tongue:


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks, I really like the GC early.


It does look good. If I didn't loose my place, I might change to it.:teeth:


----------



## 2xR

Hey Jayb22 how about GC Late - please... (or you could just do them all and save people asking - pretty please...


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, now how about those Vindicator pics you promised us??:wink:


----------



## NeshotaValley

The GC early looks especially great with the green in the strings. Tried to change a month ago after seeing the string colors, but was told it was after the cut off for any changes. Will all other camo's like predator and Next G1 that don't have green in them still have the strings with the green?


----------



## Longbow42

NeshotaValley said:


> The GC early looks especially great with the green in the strings. Tried to change a month ago after seeing the string colors, but was told it was after the cut off for any changes. Will all other camo's like predator and Next G1 that don't have green in them still have the strings with the green?


 I can answer that one. Yes, all camo bows will have the same kiwi, natural, brown string. You will also get a coupon to have your own colored string made by Proline for $45 if you don't like the stock strings.


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> Just make sure you choose who shoots it wisely. I have had the displeasure of having people with very little skill want to shoot. You have to watch them closely and literally babysit them through the shooting process.


Nobody shoots my bows but me...........well, and Kevin of course while tuning it. Another one of the benefits of having a 32" draw bow.......not many could even try to shoot it.:biggrin1:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

5MilesBack said:


> Nobody shoots my bows but me...........well, and Kevin of course while tuning it. Another one of the benefits of having a 32" draw bow.......not many could even try to shoot it.:biggrin1:


Don't be stingy. It has rotating modules. Lol. 

The other issue is that you are a lefty.


----------



## yellowdogg

Got a guestion for Kevin or anyone who would like to comment. I have always shot long ATA bows (Oneida's) and my last bow purchase was a Elite Judge. I have a 29.5 DL. I am starting to question my decision of ordering the shorter ATA Vengeance as apposed to the longer Vindicator. Did I choose the right bow for myself, or should I change my order to the Vindicator. Looking for some input please. Thanks in advance, Yellowdogg.


----------



## stanmc55

.284 said:


> stanmc55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya,this is more fun than Lincoln Logs or Tinker Toys!!!! *(sorry, i am not having fun in this thread)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad you're not having fun, as this thread is just about the most fantastic, incredible, amazing, outstanding, unbelievable, technically advanced, cutting edge, most well thought out, sweet, smooth, sexy, beautiful, exciting, intriguing, highly anticipated, and, oh I don't know, maybe even dreamed about new bow to hit the market in a long time, so please keep your emotions away from the wild side!
> A BLACK VENGEANCE is where it's at!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> man that is a lot of adjectives(i don't think i can spell it) in one sentence!! it would take me a week to come up with that! as for my emotions, i guess i'll go back to my tinker toys!
Click to expand...


----------



## SemperF

yellowdogg said:


> Got a guestion for Kevin or anyone who would like to comment. I have always shot long ATA bows (Oneida's) and my last bow purchase was a Elite Judge. I have a 29.5 DL. I am starting to question my decision of ordering the shorter ATA Vengeance as apposed to the longer Vindicator. Did I choose the right bow for myself, or should I change my order to the Vindicator. Looking for some input please. Thanks in advance, Yellowdogg.



I had the Judge and have had no problem shooting a shorter ATA shot the Ace of Spades last night dead center at 20 with around 33 ATA in a previous speed bow designed by the K man.I think it really depends on preference and then practice, and what it will be used for. Hunting Vengeance easier to swing around in hunting situations, Vindicator Spots or 3d.


----------



## Mys2kal

yellowdogg said:


> Got a guestion for Kevin or anyone who would like to comment. I have always shot long ATA bows (Oneida's) and my last bow purchase was a Elite Judge. I have a 29.5 DL. I am starting to question my decision of ordering the shorter ATA Vengeance as apposed to the longer Vindicator. Did I choose the right bow for myself, or should I change my order to the Vindicator. Looking for some input please. Thanks in advance, Yellowdogg.


Did you like the length of the judge or do you like longer than that? I am 29" draw and like 32-34" ATA bows. Have a Veng on order.


----------



## enkriss

T-mo said:


> O man, my wife saw the 100 dollar deposit come out. I said it was a fee for an IT exam. Now I have to shuffle some stuff around so the rest doesn't look suspicious.


Shoulda just said your going to take your CCIE thats $1400 just for the lab part. You would be covered for 2 bows.


----------



## Jayb22

2xR said:


> Hey Jayb22 how about GC Late - please... (or you could just do them all and save people asking - pretty please...


What all do I have left to do other than GC late? I'm juts loading that one up now.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Jayb22 said:


> What all do I have left to do other than GC late? I'm juts loading that one up now.


Again, Vindicator. Lol.


----------



## Jayb22

GC Late Season










LOL, if Kevin sends me a pic of a vindicator riser I can easily make that happen. If not than, well I'm sure my guess at the riser wouldn't even come close to doing it any justice, so I'll just let your minds wonder. haha.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> i'll probably be going with some ACC 3-71's for the new bow


Im hoping to use the same 29" ACPro .300 im using now with the GT.


----------



## DOAGuide

yellowdogg said:


> Got a guestion for Kevin or anyone who would like to comment. I have always shot long ATA bows (Oneida's) and my last bow purchase was a Elite Judge. I have a 29.5 DL. I am starting to question my decision of ordering the shorter ATA Vengeance as apposed to the longer Vindicator. Did I choose the right bow for myself, or should I change my order to the Vindicator. Looking for some input please. Thanks in advance, Yellowdogg.


You have a 29.5" DL so obviously you are NOT a small stature guy (sorry guys only way I could think to put it, LOL). So my question is what will you be using the bow for? Hunting, 3D, spots????? If its primary mission is hunting then I would go with the shorter ATA. If you don't hunt much and spend most of your time on target events then the longer ATA MIGHT give you a little more stability. I have a 29" DL and don't have any issues with the shorter ATA.


----------



## Jayb22

G1 Micro









I think that's them all. Let me know if I'm missing any.


----------



## T-mo

enkriss said:


> Shoulda just said your going to take your CCIE thats $1400 just for the lab part. You would be covered for 2 bows.


Lol, I actually told her it was for another Cisco exam.


----------



## Jayb22

T-mo said:


> Lol, I actually told her it was for another Cisco exam.


Just find another AT member that is close to you who can launder some money for you. haha.


----------



## yellowdogg

DOAGuide said:


> You have a 29.5" DL so obviously you are NOT a small stature guy (sorry guys only way I could think to put it, LOL). So my question is what will you be using the bow for? Hunting, 3D, spots????? If its primary mission is hunting then I would go with the shorter ATA. If you don't hunt much and spend most of your time on target events then the longer ATA MIGHT give you a little more stability. I have a 29" DL and don't have any issues with the shorter ATA.


 Yeah I am 6'1". This is mainly going to be a hunting bow but my son and I want to start shooting some 3D, and yes I did like the lenght of the Judge. Once again thanks for the input.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Jayb22 said:


> I think that's them all. Let me know if I'm missing any.


Next Vista


----------



## Jayb22

Vista was the first one that I did. Once I get to be the first post on the next page I will post all the pics in one post so it's easier to go through.


----------



## shockman

Jayb22 said:


> G1 Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's them all. Let me know if I'm missing any.


For cryin out loud man... take a break :beer:

You have like 137 posts... and 129 of them are photoshops of K&K bows!!!


----------



## Jayb22

shockman said:


> For cryin out loud man... take a break :beer:
> 
> You have like 137 posts... and 129 of them are photoshops of K&K bows!!!


haha, I'm stuck on my comp right now calling customers and trying to organize my work schedule. It's a nice break from looking at invoices and leaving voicemails. I can't contribute much on the technical side of things so at least I found something to help out with.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Jayb22 said:


> Vista was the first one that I did. Once I get to be the first post on the next page I will post all the pics in one post so it's easier to go through.


Thanks I found it.


----------



## Jayb22

Here are all the bows.

Black









Black Riser w/Predator limbs









Predator









G1 Vista









G1 Micro









GC Early









GC Late









Reaper Buck









Kings Mountain Shadow


----------



## north slope

I still am glad I went with black.


----------



## rocket75

I like the GC early season the best. Glad it's going to be on my vinidicator!!!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

shockman said:


> For cryin out loud man... take a break :beer:
> 
> You have like 137 posts... and 129 of them are photoshops of K&K bows!!!


I would have just said thank you.



Jayb22 said:


> Here are all the bows.
> 
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Riser w/Predator limbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1 Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1 Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GC Early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GC Late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaper Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings Mountain Shadow


Thanks dude, you did good!


----------



## PoppieWellie

north slope said:


> I still am glad I went with black.


You know why they call it camouflage, not supposed to see much of the bow against a natural background.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I didn't want god's country early season. And I am too cheap to pay for the upgraded camo options. So I went with all black.

I still stand by what I have said from the very beginning. If you get busted for having an all black bow you should have released the arrow already.


----------



## nhns4

Thanks jay!


----------



## Out West

I think I still like the looks of the standard camo best (GC Early Season). Which is good, because it won't cost me extra for both bows...:wink:


----------



## Jayb22

R0CKETMAN said:


> I would have just said thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, you did good!



Thanks. 

I used the black bow as a background for all of the camo bows and changed the opacity on the camo layer to make the black come through a little to try and make them look as close as possible. They still will be a few shades off but should help most people out. Especially those who haven't placed their order yet. It's also tough to try and get all of the colors/designs of the camo on the bows but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## CdBurner

Who's making the strings for these bows?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Proline.


----------



## NY-ARCHER

I hunted with an all black bow this season for the first time and I must say it was my best season ever. I hunt from trees. Mostly pine trees. The next time anyone is in the woods stop and look up. I bet the most dominant color you see is black.


IrkedCitizen said:


> I didn't want god's country early season. And I am too cheap to pay for the upgraded camo options. So I went with all black.
> 
> I still stand by what I have said from the very beginning. If you get busted for having an all black bow you should have released the arrow already.


----------



## Hoppy

I am so glad I went with GC early on the limbs and black riser on the vindicator. I may have to hold it up next to my wife and decide which is sexier!!! Have to say wife definately. She's the one who let's my buy so many of these silly toy's.


----------



## andy7yo

Thanks jayb22, those pics look awesome.

Gods Country Early is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

We haven't heard from Kevin much today. Wonder what he is working on??????????


----------



## 2xR

Jayb22 said:


> GC Late Season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if Kevin sends me a pic of a vindicator riser I can easily make that happen. If not than, well I'm sure my guess at the riser wouldn't even come close to doing it any justice, so I'll just let your minds wonder. haha.



Love it Jay - Thanx Man!!!

Sorry Kevin, but I like GC Late better than the Early - BUT, the Black is SAWEEETT!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Thank you Jay, great work.

I had to get my workout in, then go to the powder coater, ship risers to Mike, go to BowJax, shoot the bow some more, make sure I had ALL the little parts, bolts, spacers, clevis pulleys, e-clips, grip screws, bearings, secret cable rod part!!! etc on hand to build these bows!!!!

I am putting a little over 1000 shots on a set of cables to show the wear or lack there of. Should be done in about 1 more day if I get time to stop running errands!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> We haven't heard from Kevin much today. Wonder what he is working on??????????


Kate


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> then go to the powder coater,


Dropping off or picking up? Or both?


----------



## bb11

nhns4 said:


> Thanks jay!


x2!


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thank you Jay, great work.


I'm glad you like it. It's always tough working on someone elses design as I don't want to change anything about it or make it look bad.


----------



## three5x5s

I'm getting the GC early BUT I like the GC late the best.


----------



## Jayb22

Question for everyone - does anyone know how to take apart a octane stabalizer to get the middle red bar out? I want to get my the red part of my black stab dipped in reaper buck.


----------



## houndhamrick

Any pictures of the Vidicator??


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

Is that the first round of risers you have shipped to Mike?


----------



## bro.betterley

Well shouldnt be long now!!!


----------



## Huff/MO

Jayb22 said:


> Question for everyone - does anyone know how to take apart a octane stabalizer to get the middle red bar out? I want to get my the red part of my black stab dipped in reaper buck.


Sometimes you can stick an allen wrench in the hole near the threaded rod and unscrew that end of the stab. The hole is small and sometimes you will booger it up trying to do it. I took a drill bit that fit that hole in the end, the drilled the hole all of the way through the stab. This allowed me to put a screwdriver in there and unscrew the end. When you do it be careful, it's full of little rubber balls.


----------



## Karbon

damnit...order a Vindicator too.

lol


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> damnit...order a Vindicator too.
> 
> lol


did you?


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> damnit...order a Vindicator too.
> 
> lol


Never saw that one coming.


----------



## Karbon

I did. Both in Black...

What a ri-tard....LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I did. Both in Black...
> 
> What a ri-tard....LOL


We are ADDIX


----------



## Jayb22

haha Karbon, nice.

Thanks Huff, I'll give that a try. I think the all black stab with the camo insert will look good with my black riser and camo limbs.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I did. Both in Black...
> 
> What a ri-tard....LOL


i couldn't stand the pressure either. but i broke much sooner. congratulations on lasting as long as you did. it's tough..... what put you over the edge??(if it's not too personal)


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> We are ADDIX


thats one for the billboard.... so true


----------



## Karbon

stanmc55 said:


> i couldn't stand the pressure either. but i broke much sooner. congratulations on lasting as long as you did. it's tough..... what put you over the edge??(if it's not too personal)


7-8% smoother draw per Kevins post...and the fact my buddy Hornhunter! likes it so much.


----------



## brokenlittleman

stanmc55 said:


> i couldn't stand the pressure either. but i broke much sooner. congratulations on lasting as long as you did. it's tough..... what put you over the edge??(if it's not too personal)


My guess is he had a PM exchange with someone.


----------



## brokenlittleman

You beat me to it Karbon.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> 7-8% smoother draw and the fact my buddy Hornhunter! likes it so much.


everyone has a weakness........


----------



## Hornhunter!

Karbon said:


> 7-8% smoother draw and the fact my buddy Hornhunter! likes it so much.


Buddy????

Why don't you return my email then???? lol

What about that buck?????


----------



## Karbon

Actually, it was the Dallas Cowboy string colors...lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Actually, it was the Dallas Cowboy string colors...lol.



ukey:ukey:ukey::darkbeer:ukey::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hoppy

For once I am happy to have a 31.5" draw so I can't get sucked into having to have both bows! Although I could get another Vindy! Oh crap I think I just starting talking myself into another.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks for making me think about that as well.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> Actually, it was the Dallas Cowboy string colors...lol.


haha-HOW 'BOUT THEM COWBOYS (and with a third string QB) and those bow pics sure look good!


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> For once I am happy to have a 31.5" draw so I can't get sucked into having to have both bows! Although I could get another Vindy! Oh crap I think I just starting talking myself into another.



WE ARE PITIFUL!!!!! We spend all day hanging around here talking about bows, then we actually spend all of our money on the bows, so we can start talking about next years bows

I love this place. Hello, my name is David and I am an Archery addict. Welcome to the nightly meeting of Archery Addix Annonymous!!!!!


----------



## Jayb22

I think I am going to be doing my best once I get my Vengeance to go out and shoot it as often as I can just so I don't get sucked back into this place and reading about the new and improved bow that Kevin is designing next. Business is good but one of these days I need to get back to renovating the house... Plus I'll need to upgrade my hunting equipment soon, not just my bow repeatedly.


----------



## TTNuge

I forgot about tax returns........


----------



## Karbon

I'm refreshed. I am now done...and happy. All the bows I wanted for 2011 are now tested or on order.


Sigh of relief.

I think I owe Reno Strings now...


----------



## brokenlittleman

Karbon said:


> *I'm refreshed. I am now done...and happy.* *All the bows I wanted for 2011 are now tested or on order*.
> 
> 
> Sigh of relief.
> 
> I think I owe Reno Strings now...


Karbon, I don't even know you but I am pretty sure I have read you saying that quite a few times already this year :teeth:


----------



## sightpin

Jayb22 said:


> G1 Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's them all. Let me know if I'm missing any.


How about black riser/ GC early season?!


----------



## Jayb22

lucky for you and me I saved the photoshop document so it was super easy. Here ya go.


----------



## DOAGuide

That looks hot


----------



## sightpin

Thank you very much Jayb22


----------



## sightpin

I think the excitement has increased 100 fold with all the pics.


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> I did. Both in Black...
> 
> What a ri-tard....LOL


I'm with ya buddy. Camo for one black other lol.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I'm refreshed. I am now done...and happy. All the bows I wanted for 2011 are now tested or on order.
> 
> 
> Sigh of relief.
> 
> I think I owe Reno Strings now...


oh yeah???


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> WE ARE PITIFUL!!!!! We spend all day hanging around here talking about bows, then we actually spend all of our money on the bows, so we can start talking about next years bows
> 
> I love this place. Hello, my name is David and I am an Archery addict. Welcome to the nightly meeting of Archery Addix Annonymous!!!!!


Hello,my name is Stan..........


----------



## Jayb22

No worries. I love the look of the black riser with a light color camo on the limbs. I mines well do the combo I'm getting. Reaper limbs w/ black riser.


----------



## bb11

For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


----------



## Hoppy

stanmc55 said:


> Hello,my name is Stan..........


Welcome Stan!!
Here are our steps to wellness:
1. Open your wallet
2. Order K&K bow #1
3. Fall in love with bow you haven't even shot yet.
4. Order K&K bow #2
5. Tell your wife it's a investment,
6. Admit you have a problem.
3


----------



## DOAGuide

bb11 said:


> For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


100gr Shuttle T-Locks


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> Welcome Stan!!
> Here are our steps to wellness:
> 1. Open your wallet
> 2. Order K&K bow #1
> 3. Fall in love with bow you haven't even shot yet.
> 4. Order K&K bow #2
> 5. Tell your wife it's a investment,
> 6. Admit you have a problem.
> 3


Your not only a member....your the President! LOL


----------



## Jayb22

bb11 said:


> For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


I'm using a 27.5" Gold Tip Hunter XT 300 arrow with a 20gr insert weight added. I'm shooting 100gr slicktricks. I'm right around 12.5-13% FOC and 400 grains. I wanted to stay with 100 gr heads as they seem to be easier to find and everyone I hunt with uses them so in case of emergency out hunting I can borrow a head or two.


----------



## FCFCharlie

I went with the black riser gc limbs as well. That looks fantastic


----------



## sightpin

Jab22, Could I bother you to post Black riser/ GC late season please. I'm afraid you have opened a pandoras box. And I'm so glad you did!


----------



## stixshooter

bb11 said:


> For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


Vindicator ... Hoping. That my ACC 3-49 at 64# or so 100 grain 28.5"... 4 fletch vmax gonna try Thunderheads again for 2011


----------



## locusthill1831

My Hokies are getting crushed now.

Need pictures of my Vindicator to lift my spirits.

Let's see one soon. If Kevin says its smooth and faster than he thought, then it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin, What is going in the riser cut out right above the berger hole? 

Something similar to Elite, I hope so.


----------



## Jayb22

sightpin said:


> Jab22, Could I bother you to post Black riser/ GC late season please. I'm afraid you have opened a pandoras box. And I'm so glad you did!


haha no problem. I should have saved the camo swatches. 










Pretty soon all camo possibilities will be covered.


----------



## locusthill1831

Now that we have some (photoshopped) pictures of the Vengence, can we get the K&K website up and running?


----------



## stanmc55

Hoppy said:


> Welcome Stan!!
> Here are our steps to wellness:
> 1. Open your wallet
> 2. Order K&K bow #1
> 3. Fall in love with bow you haven't even shot yet.
> 4. Order K&K bow #2
> 5. Tell your wife it's a investment,
> 6. Admit you have a problem.
> 3


no. 6 is the only one i have trouble with!!lol


----------



## bb11

DOAGuide said:


> 100gr Shuttle T-Locks


Thx DOA. What arrows? Type, GPI, spine....


----------



## stanmc55

goodnite all......


----------



## DOAGuide

bb11 said:


> Thx DOA. What arrows? Type, GPI, spine....


Oops. Waiting for my test results, but......if all goes well, HT-1, 350, 8.4gpi with a 43 grain tapered insert. Think total weight is about 403 ish.


----------



## bb11

Thx to all for the input! I will have to get stiffer/heavier arrows for this bow and apprecite your thoughts!


----------



## Hoppy

Can't make up my mind between ACC 3-71 or CX Max Hunter 450's. Guess I'll have to buy both and test


----------



## TTNuge

DOAGuide said:


> Oops. Waiting for my test results, but......if all goes well, HT-1, 350, 8.4gpi with a 43 grain tapered insert. Think total weight is about 403 ish.


That is the perfect weight. I forget where you are in the draw length range so I was wondering what length you were thinking for those arrows to come out at that weight? 

Thanks


----------



## Sodhunter

bb11 said:


> For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


70lb Vengeance 30"DL. Gold Tip ultralights 31"long 8.5gpi, with a 20 grain insert weight added because I like to shoot 100gr broadheads, they come out about 427 grains with a 11.5% FOC


----------



## shockman

bb11 said:


> For all you buying a 65-70lb Vengence or Vindicator, what type, size, gpi arrows and 100 or 125 grain broadhead are you shooting?


GT velocity hunter 300, 28 1/2", 8.5 gpi, 6" wraps, pin nocks, 20gr insert weight, 100gr heads.
Looking to keep this beast around 300-310 fps.


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> GT velocity hunter 300, 28 1/2", 8.5 gpi, 6" wraps, pin nocks, 20gr insert weight, 100gr heads.
> Looking to keep this beast around 300-310 fps.


Mine is GT Pro Hunter 400 (55/75), 28.5", 8.2gpi, 7" wrap


----------



## cordini

Vindicator @ 70#......ACC 3-60's @ 26 5/8" w/5" wrap and going to experiment between Razyrs & 3" Fusions. I used 3" Fusions last year.....Great BH control out to 85 yard (That was my longest pin) but the Razyrs would give me better FOC. I've been using 100 gr. Buzzcuts and they fly great for me....Tested some Shuttle T's which flew great as well, but I had 2 dozen Buzzcuts, so I didn't switch.


I do have a dozen ACC 3-71's to experiment with as well.....I had went with 3-49's for my SR initially last year, but discovered that when I switched to BH's, the bow liked the stiffer spine.


I had ordered the Vengeance initially, but I changed it to the Vindicator well before the deadline.....Gut feeling I had about it.....Seriously. I figured if there were only going to be 500 made, it had to be very special....Glad I changed my mind! I have to thank HIPSTER for that....Anybody heard from him lately?


----------



## htb

I looked through the first couple pages and didn't find it. But does anyone know what strings and cables there using.


----------



## T-mo

htb said:


> I looked through the first couple pages and didn't find it. But does anyone know what strings and cables there using.


Proline I believe.


----------



## bro.betterley

Yup, Proline strings and cables, and every bow comes with a coupon, for a second set of strings for $45


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
It's so good to wake up knowing ......
*"IT'S JANUARY"* and you know what that means. 
One day closer!


----------



## bro.betterley

Im guess the first of us to get our bows should be seeing them in next couple of weeks!!


----------



## bro.betterley

im excited to see the final pic of cable rod


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I have been thinking heavily on which arrows I am going to be shooting this year. The specs that have been released on GoldTip's new arrow called "Kinetic" look good. I'd be shooting them in .300 spine, they are 10.4gpi have an OD of .275" and an ID of .204". The insert/outsert weighs 24.8gr and sticks out 3/8" from the shaft and I believe accepts add-on weights, and the nock weighs 11.6gr.

If I go this route I'd cut the carbon to 29.75 since the insert/outsert is 3/8" long. So with the carbon cut to 29.75, the nock adding 1/4", and the outsert adding 3/8" my finished arrow length would be 30-3/8". The total arrow weight will be right around 490gr with 125gr tips and be coming out of my Vindicator at roughly 300fps.


But I am also curious as to what Harvest Time will be offering in the .300 spine and sub .300 spine category.


----------



## footindave

Just wondering if I shoot the vindicator at say 63 # draw is 28.5-29 will my maxima 250 be way to underspined? I really dont feel like start hunting for new arrows again, I am not a fiddler, I just find what works and go kill things, If I do not go carbon express is the easton acc i see everyone talking about the way to go??
??


----------



## shockman

footindave said:


> Just wondering if I shoot the vindicator at say 63 # draw is 28.5-29 will my maxima 250 be way to underspined? I really dont feel like start hunting for new arrows again, I am not a fiddler, I just find what works and go kill things, If I do not go carbon express is the easton acc i see everyone talking about the way to go??
> ??


Maxima 250 will be underspined a tad with 100 gr points... definatly a no go on 125 gr.
You could add a wrap to get closer to optimal.
ACC would be an excellent choice when you are ready to buy new arrows.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Hoppy said:


> Can't make up my mind between ACC 3-71 or CX Max Hunter 450's. Guess I'll have to buy both and test


Let me know if you're interested in any Maxima Hunter 450's. I have some that I shot for a few weeks and am not using them.


----------



## bro.betterley

Pretty slow today, is there another place the k&k gang is hanging out today?


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Just 1 More

If anyone has some 29" (or longer) 3-71 acc's they want to part with... LET ME KNOW


----------



## rocket75

kyraizor said:


> Quandary. I am going with Kevin's recommendation and ordering the ACC 3-71's. This is my first bow So I am going to have Kevin tune so i need to send him an arrow along with the rest. Problem is I have no experience/preference on how long I want my arrow, nor do I know how long it needs to be since I don't have the bow to measure. I don't want to order a dozen MTO's only to have to recut or have them sent too short, yet I can't buy components and assemble without a measurement. I live 8.5 hours from his nearest dealer and don't really want to take the bow to someone who has never seen one or isn't a dealer to retune once i get the bow and determine the length I like. I have been told I should use anywhere between a 31-32 DL so I ordered it as a 31 thinking with the release and loop I would be closer to 32.
> 
> Archery, like life, is a series of adjustments. I just don't want to ditch $140 for arrows that don't fit.


You don't know how lucky you are being your first bow will be a limited edition K and K personally tuned by KS. Best thing for you to do is let Kevin tune your bow and use the arrow and length he suggests. You will only have to then shoot it and kill stuff. What is your finger tip to finger tip wingspan?


----------



## Karbon

I have many arrows I either changed my mind on and are now to short for normal people or just had to re-sell at a loss.


----------



## link06

Hey guys i was wondering how my GT 5575xt's would work out of my 65# Vengeance? I will have it maxed out at 66#,28",draw,100gr. tips, and arrows are 271/4" long. I know Kevin mentioned that these bows prefer a stiffer arrow but was just wondering if you'all think these would work out good for my setup? I'm good to go using GT's arrow chart as it calls for a 400 spine.


----------



## Karbon

link06 said:


> Hey guys i was wondering how my GT 5575xt's would work out of my 65# Vengeance? I will have it maxed out at 66#,28",draw,100gr. tips, and arrows are 271/4" long. I know Kevin mentioned that these bows prefer a stiffer arrow but was just wondering if you'all think these would work out good for my setup? I'm good to go using GT's arrow chart as it calls for a 400 spine.


I think you will be ok. I shot them fine out of my 65# vanquish, and 64# D350 (27.5 dl with 100 gr tip, cut to 26inch)


----------



## bro.betterley

Now everyone is awake, I just got acc 3-60 to try for my k&k bows


----------



## link06

Karbon said:


> I think you will be ok. I shot them fine out of my 65# vanquish, and 64# D350 (27.5 dl with 100 gr tip, cut to 26inch)


Thank you sir!


----------



## Jayb22

Karbon said:


> I have many arrows I either changed my mind on and are now to short for normal people or just had to re-sell at a loss.


any arrows your still trying to part with? We have the same DL so I might be able to help you out. haha.


----------



## Dameon

I picked up 15 Victory V1 350's from a fellow K&Ker that were cut down to 27 with 3 inch Vanetech superspines. I plan on using 100gr slick trick standards out of my 70# Vengeance and may play with some 125's for FOC purposes. Hopefully, the 125's will fly true and I'll be good to go on all fronts. If I absolutely had to get new arrows, I would wait and see if Harvet Time comes out with some .300 spine HT-1's.


----------



## Karbon

Jayb22 said:


> any arrows your still trying to part with? We have the same DL so I might be able to help you out. haha.


I have a doz cut, not fletched GT Velocity Pros...5575


----------



## 5MilesBack

Karbon said:


> I have many arrows I either changed my mind on and are now to short for normal people or just had to re-sell at a loss.


That's the nice thing about having a 32" draw (well besides the speed thing), almost everybody can cut my arrows down and reuse them.......except maybe for the spine.


----------



## Karbon

Yes they can you Yetti. I wish I had your wingspan!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

kyraizor said:


> 80.25
> 
> and you don't know how lucky you are not needing to ask so many stupid questions.


The rough measurement for figuring out draw length is wingspan divided by 2.5

80.25/2.5=32.1"

But that is just a rough measurement. You'll have to try out different lengths and find what you like best.


----------



## DOAGuide

kyraizor said:


> 80.25
> 
> and you don't know how lucky you are not needing to ask so many stupid questions.


Not stupid! You are new and asking the right crowd. I applaud you for asking and not just winging it and hoping for the best.


----------



## shockman

kyraizor said:


> 80.25
> 
> and you don't know how lucky you are not needing to ask so many stupid questions.


Schnikes... another yetti:shade:

32" draw... good thing to have a rotating DL mod.


----------



## Jayb22

Karbon said:


> I have a doz cut, not fletched GT Velocity Pros...5575


How does the spine compare to the 300 velocity hunter xts?


----------



## rocket75

kyraizor said:


> 80.25
> 
> and you don't know how lucky you are not needing to ask so many stupid questions.


My wingspan is 78 and I like 31.25 to 31.5 inch draw. No questions are stupid when you are trying to learn!


----------



## Karbon

I have the 400 spine


----------



## cerec_cat

I am going with ACC prohunters 28 inches for my 28.5 dl. Thinking the bow will be maxed between 61-63#. I am shooting 100 grain phathead sobs.


----------



## Jayb22

Those would probably too weak for 70lb?


----------



## Karbon

cerec_cat said:


> I am going with ACC prohunters 28 inches for my 28.5 dl. Thinking the bow will be maxed between 61-63#. I am shooting 100 grain phathead sobs.


That's one of my top 3 choices. I also have the Victory VAP's, and maybe the FMJ replacements....to go along with my GT5575 Pro Hunters.


----------



## Wappkid

Would a 400 spine be too weak for a 65lb bow 30 in draw? Vindicator


----------



## TTNuge

Morning Misfits! Just got dome with my morning ritual of checking my PayPal account for that final invoice, nothing yet but I can feel it coming.  Enjoying all this arrow talk so keep it up. Hoping to give the Harvest Time arrows a good try first and am definitely looking forward to DOA's review.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I have many arrows I either changed my mind on and are now to short for normal people or just had to re-sell at a loss.


What is normal?????


----------



## shockman

Wappkid said:


> Would a 400 spine be too weak for a 65lb bow 30 in draw? Vindicator


Yes.
340 spine would be on the weak side if the bow comes in at / or you shoot at 66#


----------



## Karbon

Payment sent now on the...Vindicator. Already paid for the Vengeance.
Had to pick up another Sureloc Sportsman Special last week for the Invasion, now I may just move it to the Vindicator...matching sights on the Veng and Vin. I'll have to run the Boss Hogg on the two Bowtech's I guess...untill I sell one of them.

I cannot wait!


----------



## Dameon

TTNuge said:


> Morning Misfits! Just got dome with my morning ritual of checking my PayPal account for that final invoice, nothing yet but I can feel it coming.  Enjoying all this arrow talk so keep it up. Hoping to give the Harvest Time arrows a good try first and am definitely looking forward to DOA's review.


Same here buddy. I plan on burning through my 2nd-hand Victory's fairly fast....robin hoods at 20 yards to impress the wife and get her to let me buy more stuff. I can't wait to see DOA's review.


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Good morning everyone.


GOOD Morning, Dave. Have you completed the 6 steps today???


----------



## stormsearch

cerec_cat said:


> I am going with ACC prohunters 28 inches for my 28.5 dl. Thinking the bow will be maxed between 61-63#. I am shooting 100 grain phathead sobs.


Have nearly the same spec's and going with ACC pro hunters also. HP3 Insert, G Nock & bushing w/ BAR adaptor.
60# Vengeance maxed out
28.5" DL
~27.5" arrow
125 grain tip (can drop down to 100 if needed)
Rayzr feathers
6 grains of arrow wrap
No Peep
Smooth mods

What spine do you plan to try? I'm going to start with the .340's. My calculation I should be around 278 fps with 15% FOC.


----------



## bro.betterley

so when are we speculating the first ones will ship, i believe mine will be in the first day of production.

My guess is 7-14 days


----------



## Karbon

Fingers crossed for the first, um I mean an early Veng!


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> GOOD Morning, Dave. Have you completed the 6 steps today???


Well kinda! I started to go through my normal routine, but it was interupted by an interesting phone call. Seems a certain electronic game call company would like to have me on staff. So I was talking to them.


----------



## DOAGuide

bro.betterley said:


> so when are we speculating the first ones will ship, i believe mine will be in the first day of production.
> 
> My guess is 7-14 days


I would be willing to bet pictures of the first ones will be this weekend!


----------



## bro.betterley

First finished pic from kevin, or the first in hand pic from customer?


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> Well kinda! I started to go through my normal routine, but it was interupted by an interesting phone call. Seems a certain electronic game call company would like to have me on staff. So I was talking to them.


Congrats.

I do like free samples buddy.:hairy: LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I do like free samples buddy.:hairy: LOL


Ain't that the truth. I was looking at the one they are sending and it isn't cheap. I am lucky to be a writer or I wouldn't have half the gear I currently own. LOL!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## bro.betterley

free gear is good!! congradulations


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Well kinda! I started to go through my normal routine, but it was interupted by an interesting phone call. Seems a certain electronic game call company would like to have me on staff. So I was talking to them.


sounds interesting!! could be fun!?! But Dave, how will this affect your ability to make the "meetings"??


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> sounds interesting!! could be fun!?! But Dave, how will this affect your ability to make the "meetings"??


I will never miss a meeting. Unless I'm hunting. Which is ALWAYS!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

kyraizor said:


> draw length is pretty easy to figure out. I am just trying to figure out what length arrow to send first for him to tune with. I don't intend to cut and finish any other until I am certain I like the settings. I just need a starting block.


Well 5MilesBack has a 32" draw and he cuts his arrows short. To 30.5" or maybe 30-3/8" but that's just him. Your rest has got to be far enough back that it can accept arrows that length though. You can do whatever you feel confident with.


----------



## DOAGuide

If you cut them to your DL you will be fine. I have a 29" and cut mine 28.5. But I could shoot up to 29.5.


----------



## Karbon

I'm a 27.5 draw and I cut my arrows...25.5 to 26 MAX.


----------



## mtelknut

Karbon said:


> I'm a 27.5 draw and I cut my arrows...25.5 to 26 MAX.


Couldn't you just use crossbow bolts Steve???? :jksign:


----------



## Karbon

mtelknut said:


> couldn't you just use crossbow bolts steve???? :jksign:


lol.


----------



## Karbon

MC-851 Navy Digital....I think I may dip a bow in this pattern. Think Blue optifade. I love it. Thanks Greg!


----------



## Wappkid

Does anyone know who to make checks payable to?


----------



## pendejo37

Get a pic of the patern over to Jayb22 so he can photoshop it on the vengeance


----------



## Karbon

Wappkid said:


> Does anyone know who to make checks payable to?


Steven Davis.

That would work just fine.


----------



## Wappkid

Ha Ha .I am getting ready to head to the post office to mail out my rest and arrows.


----------



## DOAGuide

I would assume K&K Archery or Kevin Strother........OOOORRRRR We all know who gets the cash in the family......Kate Strother.

I would make it K&K Archery


----------



## Wappkid

DOAGuide said:


> I would assume K&K Archery or Kevin Strother........OOOORRRRR We all know who gets the cash in the family......Kate Strother.
> 
> I would make it K&K Archery


 Thats what I was going to do thanks DOA


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> MC-851 Navy Digital....I think I may dip a bow in this pattern. Think Blue optifade. I love it. Thanks Greg!


----------



## rocket75

R0CKETMAN said:


>


would make a good bow fishing camo!!


----------



## SemperF

*Paper Tuning*

Paper tuning at 20 yards, I bet Kevins latest design will be even better..............


----------



## Karbon

rocket75 said:


> would make a good bow fishing camo!!


I still need to see a pic from further away, not super close up...


----------



## Jayb22

Send it to me if you want it on a bow. Im working til 6 or so but can do it after. Gotta love having a iPhone and being able to check in with you guys at work.


----------



## rocket75

Jayb22 said:


> Send it to me if you want it on a bow. Im working til 6 or so but can do it after. Gotta love having a iPhone and being able to check in with you guys at work.


Your gona have to start charging for this


----------



## Jayb22

I'll take any bow accesories for trade. Haha too bad karbon arrows won't work for me or I would bargain with him for those. But in all honesty, Noe that I've done the first one it only takes 5 min max to change the camo.


----------



## dito

Jayb22 said:


> Send it to me if you want it on a bow. Im working til 6 or so but can do it after. Gotta love having a iPhone and being able to check in with you guys at work.


Can you do kings riser with predator limbs? I think it would look good but might look really bad too!


----------



## cordini

Did someone say Mike was moving his shop? I need his new address so I can send him some stuff to dip. I'm @ work right now, so shoot an email to me: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## mt hunter22

Longbow42 said:


> Be a man and tell her you're buying another bow. Honesty is always the best policy. Now I know why you guys are wining over the cable rod and can't make up your minds on the camo.:teeth::tongue:


haha yep thats how i do it tell her the truth and she handles it very well.and as far as the cable slide, i know i have 0 bow knowledge compared to kevin so ill just trust him.im sure however it works will be awesome.


----------



## SemperF

cordini said:


> Did someone say Mike was moving his shop? I need his new address so I can send him some stuff to dip. I'm @ work right now, so shoot an email to me: [email protected] Thanks!


He moved down a couple doors I believe unit G he and I talked over the phone and he said the mailman Knows where he is at.


----------



## SemperF

Mikes # 541-746-8660


----------



## nhns4

Just a heads up. Once I win the lotto tonight the K & K bows will then be sold out. 


----------



## bro.betterley

thats ok i have one of each ordered


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Just a heads up. Once I win the lotto tonight the K & K bows will then be sold out. 


thanks for the warning!!


----------



## Wappkid

Rest , Arrow and Payment in full sent. Now its time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, you may want to think about getting one of the LD bows out very early for reviews as they were the ones that had some issue in 2010, mainly because they weren't assembled by you. I would volunteer if no one else does.:zip:


----------



## Hoppy

Longbow42 said:


> Kevin, you may want to think about getting one of the LD bows out very early for reviews as they were the ones that had some issue in 2010, mainly because they weren't assembled by you. I would volunteer if no one else does.:zip:


Yes, that is a great idea longbow. I think Kevin better send a second LD out so for verification. You can never just test 1 bow! LOL


----------



## Wes Williams

I am computer illiterate but for some reason all the photo shop pictures will not open at work, but Kevins early photos do. Must be a format issue and security at work. Can someone change the format on the Kings pattern and try to repost?
Wes


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Wes, pm me your email and I'll send them to you


----------



## Jayb22

The problem could be that your work computer won't allow you to see pictures from photobucket.com, but does allow attached pictures from the forum. I'll see if I can figure out how to attach one.


----------



## SemperF

I just spoke with Mike address is the same but it is unit g , second thing Mike wanted all to know is if you dip accessories somewhere other than with him the base coat will more than likely not be the same which causes a tint difference in the finish. Mike will be using the same base coat on all K and K parts and accessories if they are shipped to him to maintain a consistent finish color. Lastly Mike said hello and hopes everyone is doing all right and he has his shop moved and up and running so there won't be any delay on his end.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

SemperF said:


> I just spoke with Mike address is the same but it is unit g , second thing Mike wanted all to know is if you dip accessories somewhere other than with him the base coat will more than likely not be the same which causes a tint difference in the finish. Mike will be using the same base coat on all K and K parts and accessories if they are shipped to him to maintain a consistent finish color. Lastly Mike said hello and hopes everyone is doing all right and he has his shop moved and up and running so there won't be any delay on his end.


Good info, thanx! Hello Mike


----------



## DOAGuide

Does anyone know if he already has risers?


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Does anyone know if he already has risers?


I did not ask and he has probably sworn a secret oath that he won't say anything LOL suspense is killer


----------



## Grand River Zip

DOAGuide said:


> Does anyone know if he already has risers?


I bet KS knows.... My hunch is they are on their way to Mike.


----------



## SemperF

The base coat that is being used from what he told me is gonna make the film color (dip) stand out. I did not nor do I understand the process but Mike was sure excited about it and said the finished product would be some of the best.......


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thank you Jay, great work.
> 
> I had to get my workout in, then go to the powder coater, *ship risers to Mike*, go to BowJax, shoot the bow some more, make sure I had ALL the little parts, bolts, spacers, clevis pulleys, e-clips, grip screws, bearings, secret cable rod part!!! etc on hand to build these bows!!!!
> 
> I am putting a little over 1000 shots on a set of cables to show the wear or lack there of. Should be done in about 1 more day if I get time to stop running errands!!!





DOAGuide said:


> Does anyone know if he already has risers?


Of course Kevin's post doesn't say those were the first risers shipped to Mike but I think they probably were.

BTW, Kevin's post was from yesterday.


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thank you Jay, great work.
> 
> I had to get my workout in, then go to the powder coater, ship risers to Mike, go to BowJax, shoot the bow some more, make sure I had ALL the little parts, bolts, spacers, clevis pulleys, e-clips, grip screws, bearings, secret cable rod part!!! etc on hand to build these bows!!!!
> 
> I am putting a little over 1000 shots on a set of cables to show the wear or lack there of. *Should be done in about 1 more day if I get time to stop running errands!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> well??? DId you stop running errands and do some more testing???


----------



## T-mo

Just 1 More said:


> Kevin Strother1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jay, great work.
> 
> I had to get my workout in, then go to the powder coater, ship risers to Mike, go to BowJax, shoot the bow some more, make sure I had ALL the little parts, bolts, spacers, clevis pulleys, e-clips, grip screws, bearings, secret cable rod part!!! etc on hand to build these bows!!!!
> 
> I am putting a little over 1000 shots on a set of cables to show the wear or lack there of. *Should be done in about 1 more day if I get time to stop running errands!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> well??? DId you stop running errands and do some more testing???
> 
> 
> 
> I think errand was code for AT Q&A updates.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sideways

Kevin or Kate. I sent a email to [email protected] last night with a couple of questions and my paypal account so you could send a payment request. 
Please let me know if you recieved it. 
Thanks


----------



## 5MilesBack

T-mo said:


> I think errand was code for AT Q&A updates.


Either that or "plowing".:teeth:


----------



## bro.betterley

Sideways said:


> Kevin or Kate. I sent a email to [email protected] last night with a couple of questions and my paypal account so you could send a payment request.
> Please let me know if you recieved it.
> Thanks




I sent a order in for my second K&K bow as well and havent heard a response yet either, im sure they got it they are just swamped right now, i would wait another day or so before i would worry


----------



## andy7yo

*Anybody ever say what the round recess above the rest mounting hole was?*


----------



## link06

andy7yo said:


> *Anybody ever say what the round recess above the rest mounting hole was?*


All I heard was some kind of medallion.


----------



## STORMINMOOSE

Any word on the Vindicator pics?


----------



## nhns4

andy7yo said:


> *Anybody ever say what the round recess above the rest mounting hole was?*


Medallion.


----------



## Jayb22

dito said:


> Can you do kings riser with predator limbs? I think it would look good but might look really bad too!





Karbon said:


> MC-851 Navy Digital....I think I may dip a bow in this pattern. Think Blue optifade. I love it. Thanks Greg!


Here you guys go. Just so everyone knows, these combos aren't offered.


----------



## Sideways

Got a response a little while ago and am officially on the list :walk:


----------



## dito

Jayb22 said:


> Here you guys go. Just so everyone knows, these combos aren't offered.
> 
> Awesome, thanks! I had a hard time deciding between the king's and predator but had just went with the king's.


----------



## T-mo

Ok, I told my wife about the Vengenance, no problem there. Then I said I'm ordering another (Vindicator), she didn't say anything. After that my daughters came in and my wife told them, "you know daddys getting matching bows for his birthday". So that sounds like permission to me, right? 

So I have already ordered an all black Vengenance 28.5"-70#, both mods. I'm thinking the Vindicator in 60#, but what if I wanted to up it in the future? 

Any thoughts?

Thanks for putting up with me!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Kevin Strother1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jay, great work.
> 
> I had to get my workout in, then go to the powder coater, ship risers to Mike, go to BowJax, shoot the bow some more, make sure I had ALL the little parts, bolts, spacers, clevis pulleys, e-clips, grip screws, bearings, secret cable rod part!!! etc on hand to build these bows!!!!
> 
> I am putting a little over 1000 shots on a set of cables to show the wear or lack there of. *Should be done in about 1 more day if I get time to stop running errands!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> well??? DId you stop running errands and do some more testing???
> 
> 
> 
> Simmer down now ya hear
Click to expand...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

T-Mo.

I asked about limb prices for upgrading at a later date while trying to decide what poundage limbs I was going to go with. I was torn between 65# and 70#. I decided on the 70# and didn't get a price for replacement limbs.

Send them an email. See what they say.


----------



## Jayb22

I would say to order 65# limbs. That leaves you room to go up and down and your never shooting the bow at it's minimum.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

T-mo said:


> Ok, I told my wife about the Vengenance, no problem there. Then I said I'm ordering another (Vindicator), she didn't say anything. After that that daughters came in and my wife told them, "you know daddys getting matching bows for his birthday". So that sounds like permission to me, right? So I have already ordered an all black Vengenance 28.5"-70#, both mods. I'm thinking the Vindicator in 60#, but what if I wanted to up it in the future?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with me!!


Sounds like you owe her a matching set of....uh......earrings. Get the 70lb'er or you wish you did.


----------



## T-mo

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Sounds like you owe her a matching set of....uh......earrings. Get the 70lb'er or you wish you did.


That's what I'm afraid of, the 65# idea sounds good. I always plan for different variables, but I've shot 70# for the past twenty years and never moved. But I really like shooting my daughters bow at 30#s.


----------



## shockman

T-mo said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, the 65# idea sounds good. I always plan for different variables, but I've shot 70# for the past twenty years and never moved. But I really like shooting my daughters bow at 30#s.


Then definately go with 70#... you dont want your daughter looking to trade up for your "spare" bow...LOL


----------



## Hoppy

T-mo said:


> Ok, I told my wife about the Vengenance, no problem there. Then I said I'm ordering another (Vindicator), she didn't say anything. That's the scary part!!!When my wife does the no response I usually pay for it later.After that my daughters came in and my wife told them, "you know daddys getting matching bows for his birthday". So that sounds like permission to me, right? Wrong at my house! So I have already ordered an all black Vengenance 28.5"-70#, both mods. I'm thinking the Vindicator in 60#, but what if I wanted to up it in the future?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with me!!



I've made notes in the colored area above. Be careful with that one. My wife "makes" the pants that "I" wear. LOL


----------



## pendejo37

Hoppy said:


> I've made notes in the colored area above. Be careful with that one. My wife "makes" the pants that "I" wear. LOL


Really? Are you Amish? lol


----------



## SemperF

60l Lber maxed is no slouch and fun to shoot for extended periods.


----------



## enkriss

SemperF said:


> 60l Lber maxed is no slouch and fun to shoot for extended periods.


Welcome to mamby pamby land . . . j/k


----------



## cordini

SemperF said:


> I just spoke with Mike address is the same but it is unit g , second thing Mike wanted all to know is if you dip accessories somewhere other than with him the base coat will more than likely not be the same which causes a tint difference in the finish. Mike will be using the same base coat on all K and K parts and accessories if they are shipped to him to maintain a consistent finish color. Lastly Mike said hello and hopes everyone is doing all right and he has his shop moved and up and running so there won't be any delay on his end.


Didn't have time to say "Thanks" while I was @ work....Got the change of Unit and got my stuff sent out to him today. I had left him a message on his answering machine, but never heard back....Figured maybe he was busy dipping some riser or limbs!! I really appreciate you getting the info for me.....Thanks again!!


----------



## nhns4

enkriss said:


> Welcome to mamby pamby land . . . j/k


Ya Jackwagon.


----------



## pendejo37

I am a proud member of the mamby pamby archers...lol. but i can shoot my 60 lb bows all day long and never get tired


----------



## FishingBen

Okay, I'm back from vacation. So... Wha'd I miss? Hey where's the old crazy long insanity thread? I thought this was Karbon's "NO FUN" thread with "serious posts only"? What happened here over Christmas/NewYears? I just scrolled/super fast scanned through 60+ previously non-existent pages with craziness and insane photoshopped crayoned in pictures! What the hell is going on around here?! Can't I leave ya'll alone for 9 days?


----------



## SemperF

pendejo37 said:


> I am a proud member of the mamby pamby archers...lol. but i can shoot my 60 lb bows all day long and never get tired


I have proved the 60 lb maxed is dangerous with too light an arrow and yer right Im the jackwagon LOL seriously though 2nd bow for year round shooting at 60 is a blast and perfect for practice until it is time for 70 lber for the hunt. I know goto the corner but hey I have an island........Doh


----------



## pendejo37

Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Apparently not.


----------



## cordini

Mayhem like me broke out......


----------



## 12 rings only

pendejo37 said:


> Go Buckeyes!!!


No it's....................................................



































































































GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now back to the bows...I ordered my Vindicator in 65lbs due to a back injury this past year, if I feel the need, i'll get some 70lb limbs later.


----------



## SemperF

Cordini Mike said email him with anything you need.


----------



## T-mo

Hoppy said:


> I've made notes in the colored area above. Be careful with that one. My wife "makes" the pants that "I" wear. LOL


We good now, she got a big Christmas present. Plus had to break out the ole pimp hand.


----------



## T-mo

SemperF said:


> I have proved the 60 lb maxed is dangerous with too light an arrow and yer right Im the jackwagon LOL seriously though 2nd bow for year round shooting at 60 is a blast and perfect for practice until it is time for 70 lber for the hunt. I know goto the corner but hey I have an island........Doh


60lb just sounds so good, I'm no Kevin Strother, but I can hold my own (in kindergarten). Hehe I ain't no mamby pamby.


----------



## .284

FishingBen said:


> Okay, I'm back from vacation. So... Wha'd I miss? Hey where's the old crazy long insanity thread? I thought this was Karbon's "NO FUN" thread with "serious posts only"? What happened here over Christmas/NewYears? I just scrolled/super fast scanned through 60+ previously non-existent pages with craziness and insane photoshopped crayoned in pictures! What the hell is going on around here?! *Can't I leave ya'll alone for 9 days*?


 As they say.... if you have to ask, then.....
No really. Nothing happened here. We're just waiting for..... No wait a minute. * It is January!* Yes there are a few pictures and even talk of invoices and we are all just holding our breath and anxiously waiting. Welcome back.


----------



## chesnut oak

pendejo37 said:


> Go Buckeyes!!!


Go DAWGS!


----------



## chesnut oak

chesnut oak said:


> Go DAWGS!


Not DAWGS.... I meant HAWGS!!!! LOL


----------



## nhns4

Paid off the bows today . Can't wait for their arrival. And pics of the Vin.


----------



## bro.betterley

its been verry uneventful today, bet kevin is really busy


----------



## FishingBen

Okay... so there's still no pics of a completed finish applied bow, The Vindicator has yet to be sighted at all, the other super-long mega-insano 300 page thread got canceled by mods for being unruly and off topic, Cordini has taken Karbon's place as chief instigator, this thread has also been completely hijacked and derailed adn is now steamrolling past 80 pages at the rate of 9 pages per day, and everyone is watching football...? Does that pretty much sum it up?


----------



## nhns4

No news can be good news.


----------



## nhns4

FishingBen said:


> Okay... so there's still no pics of a completed finish applied bow, The Vindicator has yet to be sighted at all, the other super-long mega-insano 300 page thread got canceled by mods for being unruly and off topic, Cordini has taken Karbon's place as chief instigator, this thread has also been completely hijacked and derailed adn is now steamrolling past 80 pages at the rate of 9 pages per day, and everyone is watching football...? Does that pretty much sum it up?


Correct!


----------



## Huff/MO

pendejo37 said:


> Go Buckeyes!!!


Yeah, hooray for players that should be suspended.


----------



## Artemiz

For those who have paid off their bows already, did you get an invoice or just add up the charges?


----------



## SemperF

FishingBen said:


> Okay... so there's still no pics of a completed finish applied bow, The Vindicator has yet to be sighted at all, the other super-long mega-insano 300 page thread got canceled by mods for being unruly and off topic, Cordini has taken Karbon's place as chief instigator, this thread has also been completely hijacked and derailed adn is now steamrolling past 80 pages at the rate of 9 pages per day, and everyone is watching football...? Does that pretty much sum it up?


Youins ferget frosty cold beer just ak Cordini hes a drinkin and commenting on the K and K Vengeance Vindicator bows


----------



## nhns4

Artemiz said:


> For those who have paid off their bows already, did you get an invoice or just add up the charges?


Kate sent another invoice with the total.


----------



## FishingBen

I'm logging out! Seriously! Somebody who's a regular here that has time to keep up with these threads do me a favor... look up my profile, and send me an actual email when everything is up for real to let me know. I'm going back to the duck blind to kill birds and drink copius amounts of frostycoldbeer and kick back into my typical post deer season hibernation mode. One of y'all wake me when its time!


----------



## bro.betterley

you got a invoice for the total? I havent heard anything yet?


----------



## nhns4

bro.betterley said:


> you got a invoice for the total? I havent heard anything yet?


Well when I ordered te second bow I asked if they could just put the grand total on the invoice foe me to pay instead of just the deposit.


----------



## Artemiz

nhns4 said:


> Kate sent another invoice with the total.


Thanks, just trying to time the funds transfer so there's less delay on paypal.


----------



## nhns4

FishingBen said:


> I'm logging out! Seriously! Somebody who's a regular here that has time to keep up with these threads do me a favor... look up my profile, and send me an actual email when everything is up for real to let me know. I'm going back to the duck blind to kill birds and drink copius amounts of frostycoldbeer and kick back into my typical post deer season hibernation mode. One of y'all wake me when its time!


Chillax my friend. Why so serious? Yes this originally was info only but since all the threads have been closed things changes on this thread. As in info what exacty are you looking for? There are no pics of the vindicator yet but there are pics of the Vengeance.


----------



## bro.betterley

nhns4 said:


> Well when I ordered te second bow I asked if they could just put the grand total on the invoice foe me to pay instead of just the deposit.


You had me worried i talked to kate yesterday and she said i was one of the earlier orders THOUGHT I MISSED OUT


----------



## FishingBen

I expected to wake from my unplugged slumber to find everything up and out there and in a concise manner. I'm just a little dissappointed. Going back to sleep now. I'm working out the detials of my next custom m1911 .45 acp anyways and leaving for my next waterfowl trip this weekend. Maybe when I come back everything will be up and posted on Page SIX HUNDRED AND NINETY TWO Thread SEVEN THOUSAND TWO HUNDRED AND NINETY THREE!!! Gentleman I bid you adieu... and Frostycoldbeers!  I'm on my 4wheeler and I'm outta here!


----------



## enkriss

FishingBen said:


> I expected to wake from my unplugged slumber to find everything up and out there and in a concise manner. I'm just a little dissappointed. Going back to sleep now. I'm working out the detials of my next custom m1911 .45 acp anyways and leaving for my next waterfowl trip this weekend. Maybe when I come back everything will be up and posted on Page SIX HUNDRED AND NINETY TWO THREAD SEVEN THOUSAND AND NINETY THREE!!! Gentleman I bid you adieu... and Frostycoldbeers!


I think you had a few too many Frostycoldbeers . . .


----------



## cerec_cat

stormsearch said:


> Have nearly the same spec's and going with ACC pro hunters also. HP3 Insert, G Nock & bushing w/ BAR adaptor.
> 60# Vengeance maxed out
> 28.5" DL
> ~27.5" arrow
> 125 grain tip (can drop down to 100 if needed)
> Rayzr feathers
> 6 grains of arrow wrap
> No Peep
> Smooth mods
> 
> What spine do you plan to try? I'm going to start with the .340's. My calculation I should be around 278 fps with 15% FOC.


390"s


----------



## nhns4

Fishenben. Grab a cold one and look through these 8 pages. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1385529&page=8


----------



## DOAGuide

For the debate on limbs:

I am a tried and true 70# guy. Actually debated going to 80 just for fun. Then I got my hands on an SR that has 65# limbs. I have to admit, it is nice to be able to shoot all day long and not get tired. The difference SHOULD be minimal. But it isn't. I almost ordered 65's for my Vengeance but didn't want to be voted president of Mamby Pamby land. LOL! Seriously though, it is nicer to shoot the 65.


----------



## nhns4

Call me mamby pamby but I went with 60 on the vindicator for shooting inside.


----------



## andy7yo

DOAGuide said:


> Mamby Pamby land. LOL!


Ya jack wagon...............need a tissue!!!!! loL I LOVE THAT COMMERCIAL.


----------



## DOAGuide

andy7yo said:


> Ya jack wagon...............need a tissue!!!!! loL I LOVE THAT COMMERCIAL.


One of my favorites..........cry baby! LMAO


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> For the debate on limbs:
> 
> I am a tried and true 70# guy. Actually debated going to 80 just for fun. Then I got my hands on an SR that has 65# limbs. I have to admit, it is nice to be able to shoot all day long and not get tired. The difference SHOULD be minimal. But it isn't. I almost ordered 65's for my Vengeance but didn't want to be voted president of Mamby Pamby land. LOL! Seriously though, it is nicer to shoot the 65.


Ahh man, now I'm more confused. All I've ever shot was 70 and it's no problem, but effortless just sounds nice.


----------



## DOAGuide

T-mo said:


> Ahh man, now I'm more confused. All I've ever shot was 70 and it's no problem, but effortless just sounds nice.


I wish I could explain it better. I can shoot 70 all day without any problems. But at the end of the day I know I will be sore. I just don't get that way with the 65.

Consider this: If the bows hit 340 for IBO and I was shooting a 403 gr arrow out of a 29/70 (15gr on string) I would be getting 310 with 86 ft/lb KE. Take the same set-up with 65's and you would get 300 with 80 ft/lb KE.

Still plenty fast with KE to spare.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

T-mo said:


> Ahh man, now I'm more confused. All I've ever shot was 70 and it's no problem, but effortless just sounds nice.


Same here. Been shootin 70 for quite some time. Bought a 60# last year, it was like pulling back a kids bow. Effortless. Sold it though.


----------



## Wappkid

T-mo said:


> Ahh man, now I'm more confused. All I've ever shot was 70 and it's no problem, but effortless just sounds nice.


I ordered a 65lb for that reason. I have hunted with 80lb bows for years.I could probably hunt with a 100lb bow.But I got to thinking why there is really no sense in a 80lb bow unless your going to hunt elephants or other dangerous game.I just hunt whitetails anymore.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

T-mo said:


> Ahh man, now I'm more confused. All I've ever shot was 70 and it's no problem, but effortless just sounds nice.


I just sat here and ran some numbers on 65# and 70# and it appears to be an average of 10 fps difference (same arrow, etc).


----------



## T-mo

DOAGuide said:


> I wish I could explain it better. I can shoot 70 all day without any problems. But at the end of the day I know I will be sore. I just don't get that way with the 65.
> 
> Consider this: If the bows hit 340 for IBO and I was shooting a 403 gr arrow out of a 29/70 (15gr on string) I would be getting 310 with 86 ft/lb KE. Take the same set-up with 65's and you would get 300 with 80 ft/lb KE.
> 
> Still plenty fast with KE to spare.


I think 65 may be the way to go with a Vindicator for me. Yeap, yeap.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DOAGuide

No Kevin today! I'm getting excited.


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> No Kevin today! I'm getting excited.


I think today is the day he was going to put 1000 shot's on the string / cable guard. If it were me I wouldn't have the energy to lift my arms to type on here. LOL!


----------



## Bullhound

Artemiz said:


> For those who have paid off their bows already, did you get an invoice or just add up the charges?


I just told them what I wanted and wanted an invoce to cover everything. got Paypal invoice next day and paid her off. I wouldf think they are pretty darn busy right now. I've sent a few messages to them and to Mike at Oregon HG, with no response. :sad: 

And I showered already this month


----------



## DOAGuide

I would prefer to think he was building bows and didn't want us to know. LOL


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> I would prefer to think he was building bows and didn't want us to know. LOL


I forsee a vindicator in GC limbs w/ black riser at 31.5" 65# with a sold tag on it that say's Tim on it and he's going to post the pic. in the next 10 seconds!!!!
Oop's sorry I feel asleep on the keyboard and was dreaming.


----------



## nhns4

Hoppy what part of w Michigan you from?


----------



## liv2hnt247

Went with 65# limbs on my Z7 and loved it shot it maxed out though and it was 69#. Is there still any reason to shoot maxed out or are todays bows more efficient no matter what?


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> I forsee a vindicator in GC limbs w/ black riser at 31.5" 65# with a sold tag on it that say's Tim on it and he's going to post the pic. in the next 10 seconds!!!!
> Oop's sorry I feel asleep on the keyboard and was dreaming.


I had the same dream, except it was all King's with a matching stabilizer and the name Dave on it. How wierd is that.


----------



## Hoppy

nhns4 said:


> Hoppy what part of w Michigan you from?


Grand Rapids area


----------



## DOAGuide

liv2hnt247 said:


> Went with 65# limbs on my Z7 and loved it shot it maxed out though and it was 69#. Is there still any reason to shoot maxed out or are todays bows more efficient no matter what?


Maxed out = Max efficiency


----------



## nhns4

Hoppy said:


> Grand Rapids area


Cool. Lived in Muskegon my whole life till about a year ago.


----------



## liv2hnt247

that was my thinkn wonder what my Vengeance will max out at it seems the shorter the draw the more it maxes out at, my experience anyway.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Hoppy said:


> I think today is the day he was going to put 1000 shot's on the string / cable guard. If it were me I wouldn't have the energy to lift my arms to type on here. LOL!


I finished the shooting, will post pics some time tomorrow of the cables.


----------



## Just 1 More

kevin strother1 said:


> i finished the shooting, will post pics some time tomorrow of the cables.


welll it"s about time !!!!! Lol


----------



## sightpin

If you were to order a Vindicator with Black Riser and Gods Country Early Season limbs which contrasting colors would you use for;


The stab

The sight

The two piece quiver


----------



## nhns4

Stab and sight black. Quiver camo. That would be my thoughts.


----------



## Jayb22

sightpin said:


> If you were to order a Vindicator with Black Riser and Gods Country Early Season limbs which contrasting colors would you use for;
> 
> 
> The stab
> 
> The sight
> 
> The two piece quiver


For me, with my black riser and reaper limbs I'm going with a black sight, black stab and matching camo quiver hood. I'm trying to get part of my stab to match the camo but am having a tough time getting it apart.


----------



## Jayb22

here is my SR-71 with the same options. Just not with my matching quiver.


----------



## Belicoso

Jayb22 said:


> here is my SR-71 with the same options. Just not with my matching quiver.


 What can be done to prevent sliding of the non gloves?


----------



## sightpin

Jayb22 said:


> here is my SR-71 with the same options. Just not with my matching quiver.


Thats what I was thinking for the accessories


----------



## Jayb22

Belicoso said:


> What can be done to prevent sliding of the non gloves?


mine never slid anywhere so I never had to do anything.


----------



## sightpin

What can be done to prevent sliding of the non gloves? 

I've read a few posts from the "other" forum where guys have moved the no gloves down or up after measuring where there suppose to be and wiping the string down real good with a clean dry cloth to remove the lube that is used to slip them on with. Then moving them back to the original place. Some have also tied them off to keep them in place. Anybody else?


----------



## sightpin

Jayb22 said:


> For me, with my black riser and reaper limbs I'm going with a black sight, black stab and matching camo quiver hood. I'm trying to get part of my stab to match the camo but am having a tough time getting it apart.


If you could get your stab apart would you do the tip portion or the rear part leaving the tip black?


----------



## Belicoso

Jayb22 said:


> mine never slid anywhere so I never had to do anything.


So did you place them the way they are?
Looks like the bottom one is way closer to the cam.


----------



## cordini

sightpin said:


> If you were to order a Vindicator with Black Riser and Gods Country Early Season limbs which contrasting colors would you use for;
> 
> 
> The stab
> 
> The sight
> 
> The two piece quiver


Well, that's really an individual asthetics kind of thing.....The sight is easy.....Black. The Black riser & sight would "flow" together. As for the stab & quiver....Truly depends on how much you want your limb camo to stand out....If you are getting the Stingray stabilizer, I would go with the matching camo. If you have a different stab, you could try for black/camo combination.....If it were something like a Fuse, camo the main body & use the black rubber silencing portion of the stab to break it up. I did that with my Sidekick & it looks good. Now for the Quiver....I like the 2 piece for spot & stalk hunting purposes.....The hood would be closer to the limbs, so I would camo the hood & maybe leave the bottom bracket black. If I were going with a 1 piece detachable, black....Again, flows better with the riser color. 

With all that said, that is just my opinion of what would please me asthetically.....It may not look good in your eyes. I've got the Vindicator coming in all Predator and just shipped off my Fuse Satori quiver, QAD rest, and main parts of my Axcel Armortech out to Mike to have them dipped in Predator as well. I already have the 10" Stingray in Predator.....I used that same camo combination on my SR with the same components dipped (with the exception of the QAD & Stingray stab) and really liked how it looks. No reason to change. I did ship Kevin my Smackdown, which is black, to use for the bow tuning. I intend to use that & will leave it black, but if I end up changing back to a QAD, the rest will be ready to go in Predator. I will say that I really like having my sight having the matching camo on it....I did the brace, hood, sun shade & front cover....left the adjustment portion black because of the tight tolerances of the dovetails. Quiver hood, bottom & top brackets, quiver mounts & vertical adjustment bars are all camo. The QAD will be an experiment....Because they have dovetails as well, the dip may make it too thick to get them back together....we shall see. I can always remove the dip from the rest dovetails.


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> For the debate on limbs:
> 
> I am a tried and true 70# guy. Actually debated going to 80 just for fun. Then I got my hands on an SR that has 65# limbs. I have to admit, it is nice to be able to shoot all day long and not get tired. The difference SHOULD be minimal. But it isn't. I almost ordered 65's for my Vengeance but didn't want to be voted president of Mamby Pamby land. LOL! Seriously though, it is nicer to shoot the 65.


That is exactly it! 

We are creatures of comfort, why pull 70# if 65# is more than adequate.

The old saying about marksmanship goes like "If you can shoot sitting down, don't shooting stand up, if you can shoot prone, don't shoot sitting up"

The spirit of the adage should apply to the poundage of the bow as well.


----------



## cordini

SemperF said:


> Cordini Mike said email him with anything you need.


Yeah, I didn't have time to find his email yesterday either.....I knew I could get some help here!! Thanks again. I need to put his email address in this new "smartphone" I just got.....


----------



## footindave

What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??


----------



## PoppieWellie

footindave said:


> What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??


I just realize that Serial #1 can fetch big bucks years down the road. It would technically be the very first bow made by K&K. There must be something similar to Model T or the first Corvette.


----------



## peregrine82

I seriously doubt anyone outside of K&K archery will see the first bow off the line, or a few more for that matter. I was in very early for my Vindicator and will be very happy to get a low serial number.


----------



## Karbon

No gloves stay put for the most part. My first set was moving, so I called Greg.

If they move, try to wipe the inside as clean as possible and if totally clean (no grease/lube from installation) they will stay put.
They never moved on the hand full of SA's I had.


----------



## Longbow42

Karbon said:


> No gloves stay put for the most part. My first set was moving, so I called Greg.
> 
> If they move, try to wipe the inside as clean as possible and if totally clean (no grease/lube from installation) they will stay put.
> They never moved on the hand full of SA's I had.


You can also move them down, then tie in one or two knots with some serving thread, cut it and melt the ends, then slide the no glove back over the knot. That will hold them secure. That's what I did and it worked well.


----------



## vhunter

footindave said:


> What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??


Just make sure when you or hoppy get it you let me know. So I can come over and shoot it.


----------



## footindave

no problem v we will let you know or just come to one of our thursday night shoots and watch hoppy and I pay for our bows 1 dollar at a time as we take our friends money in the fun shoots.


----------



## bro.betterley

Longbow42 said:


> You can also move them down, then tie in one or two knots with some serving thread, cut it and melt the ends, then slide the no glove back over the knot. That will hold them secure. That's what I did and it worked well.


Thats what i did as well


----------



## Karbon

Should I start another info only thread once the pics of the slide are out?


----------



## Jayb22

Belicoso said:


> So did you place them the way they are?
> Looks like the bottom one is way closer to the cam.


I'll have to check them. That was one of the last times my bow was out.


----------



## Jayb22

Karbon did you see your blue digital camo bow I did for you a few pages back?


----------



## Just 1 More

Karbon said:


> Should I start another info only thread once the pics of the slide are out?


When might that be???


----------



## JG358

Karbon said:


> Should I start another info only thread once the pics of the slide are out?


:noidea: Who wouldnt want to search through all the BS posts to find the info they're after:wink:


----------



## nhns4

Afternoon all.


----------



## houndhamrick

any pictures of vindicator?


----------



## enkriss

Any word on when Reaper Buck will be available yet?


----------



## Karbon

I think...VERY Soon :wink: we will see the slide/rod and finished pics. ATA is just about here...


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> For the debate on limbs:
> 
> I am a tried and true 70# guy. Actually debated going to 80 just for fun.


Me too. But I found it hard to get arrows spined correctly even at 70lbs and 32" draw, so I figured it would be impossible to find the right arrows at 80lbs. Then I hear that GT is coming out with a .200 spine Kinetic arrow. Sounds like a perfect arrow at 80lbs and 32" draw. Maybe for the next bow.


----------



## bro.betterley

Karbon said:


> I think...VERY Soon :wink: we will see the slide/rod and finished pics. ATA is just about here...


hope so that would be a treat


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> Should I start another info only thread once the pics of the slide are out?


Yes and regardless of the bumps, ttt, or football talk, just keep adding to the 1st post of the thread all the new pics, info, and such so it won't get lost on page 37. If you don't want to do it, let me know and I'll try.


----------



## SemperF

Here is Mike's e-mail [email protected] if any body has anything or wants to know anything.


----------



## Just 1 More

SemperF said:


> Here is Mike's e-mail [email protected] if any body has anything or wants to know anything.





enkriss said:


> Any word on when Reaper Buck will be available yet?


I'm looking for the answer to this also


----------



## SemperF

Just email him he will let someone know when he gets word and it can be posted here.


----------



## Just 1 More

SemperF said:


> Just email him he will let someone know when he gets word and it can be posted here.


I just did .. i'll post the response here when I get one


----------



## DOAGuide

footindave said:


> What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??


I could only hope.


----------



## enkriss

Is the camo pattern going to be like the photoshoped pictures? Or is it going to be tighter, closer together, smaller?


----------



## SemperF

Originally Posted by footindave 
What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??


DOAGuide said:


> I could only hope.


Now now my birthday is Feb 22nd just send it to me Yea I know go to the corner Bah


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> Originally Posted by footindave
> What Hoppy does not know, is that I paid scottie PA a little extra to send my vindicator 1st before his, but I am still sticking with not seeing it until Febuary just so I do not get all wound up. Now as for Karbon or DOA it will be interesting if Karbon gets dethroned from his usual 1st in line for everything from every company out there. Not complaining folks by no stretch, because the man must have game and us nobodys love to see the reviews. How about it DOA is your name on serial #1??
> 
> 
> Now now my birthday is Feb 22nd just send it to me Yea I know go to the corner Bah


just in case i'm not around in a month and a half, Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

enkriss said:


> Is the camo pattern going to be like the photoshoped pictures? Or is it going to be tighter, closer together, smaller?


photoshop is what it is.. just a best "idea" of what it might look like.. I don't think anyone can duplicate the real thing


----------



## Kevin Strother1

liv2hnt247 said:


> that was my thinkn wonder what my Vengeance will max out at it seems the shorter the draw the more it maxes out at, my experience anyway.


Irregardless of the DL the bow maxes at the same weight.


----------



## Karbon

Almost the ATA Kev...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

peregrine82 said:


> I seriously doubt anyone outside of K&K archery will see the first bow off the line, or a few more for that matter. I was in very early for my Vindicator and will be very happy to get a low serial number.


The bow with serial #1 will become a artifact in my own library of bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

enkriss said:


> Is the camo pattern going to be like the photoshoped pictures? Or is it going to be tighter, closer together, smaller?


All of the above, the patterns have to shrink in order to have some definition on the small parts.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> Almost the ATA Kev...


Yea, glad I'm not there!!!!!

Shows are a nightmare, standing all day on concrete is tough on your back and feet!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow with serial #1 will become a artifact in my own library of bows.


Can I have #2. LOL! justkidding.


----------



## masterchef

hey kevin with the new athens out is the cable guard similar to it?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, glad I'm not there!!!!!
> 
> Shows are a nightmare, standing all day on concrete is tough on your back and feet!!!


ALL shows are a drag. Great to meet people, but by the end of a show you (exhibitors) need to take a week off cause you are exhausted. Not to mention all the beer you end up drinking. LOL


----------



## SemperF

I would love to sit in Kevins library would be an interesting read. DOA I can picture you running through the hills scaring the woodland creatures with your Vengeance Screaming Number 2 I got number 2 LOL J/K


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> I would love to sit in Kevins library would be an interesting read. DOA I can picture you running through the hills scaring the woodland creatures with your Vengeance Screaming Number 2 I got number 2 LOL J/K


If I got #2 my neighbors might have to call the cops about a streaker with a bow running around the neighborhood. LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

masterchef said:


> hey kevin with the new athens out is the cable guard similar to it?


Nothing like the new Athens slide.


----------



## bro.betterley

i would be happy with #10, or 25 for that matter


----------



## bro.betterley

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Nothing like the new Athens slide.


So do u think we will see it today? Our will we have to wait till show is in full swing?


----------



## Hornhunter!

Man this cable slide thingy whatchamacallit is pretty cool!!!!:mg:


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, glad I'm not there!!!!!
> 
> Shows are a nightmare, standing all day on concrete is tough on your back and feet!!!


Maybe for most people, but I actually prefer to stand rather than sit, but that is because of the medical condition I have. Just got out of an appointment with my neurologist and he is going to put me on a different prescription to see if I can get some feeling back on the right side of my body. Looking forward to seeing pics of the Vindicator !! Check back in after work.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> If I got #2 my neighbors might have to call the cops about a streaker with a bow running around the neighborhood. LOL


Look there goes are crazy neighbor screaming Vengeance whats that all about......LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

SemperF said:


> Look there goes are crazy neighbor screaming Vengeance whats that all about......LOL


"He should have waited for a warmer day."


----------



## DOAGuide

IrkedCitizen said:


> "He should have waited for a warmer day."


Now thats funny!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Now thats funny!


 Oh he has his new bow but he really needs better camo he is scaring the animals.......


----------



## bro.betterley

Hornhunter! said:


> Man this cable slide thingy whatchamacallit is pretty cool!!!!:mg:




I bet, you can pm me a pic or even details, your secrets safe with me!


----------



## dunk50

Just spent 3 hours reading 42 pages (1659) posts and all I got to say is you guys sure talk a lot  Figure if I am getting back into archery after a long surgery layoff I would go with 50# Vindicator. Calling me a Mamby Pamby will get you on my list, NOT Kevins!! At my age (64) YOU DO SLOW DOWN, I have said it before getting old sucks, avoid it if you can. Now Kate, where is my invoice??


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Nothing like the new Athens slide.


He said so simple, a caveman could do it. Even S...nevermind.


----------



## Karbon

Hornhunter! said:


> Man this cable slide thingy whatchamacallit is pretty cool!!!!:mg:


Smart *****


----------



## SemperF

dunk50 said:


> Just spent 3 hours reading 42 pages (1659) posts and all I got to say is you guys sure talk a lot  Figure if I am getting back into archery after a long surgery layoff I would go with 50# Vindicator. Calling me a Mamby Pamby will get you on my list, NOT Kevins!! At my age (64) YOU DO SLOW DOWN, I have said it before getting old sucks, avoid it if you can. Now Kate, where is my invoice??


Im 43 and agree getting old sucks, what is nice is Kevin designs bows that still have some get up and go and backing down poundage is a pleasure to shoot without hurting ones self.


----------



## dunk50

You will have to give me just a little slack. I haven't been around in a while. I am ordering a bow but ? on what weight. I have not seen any specs on if the weight is adjustable at all. If I order the #50 will it only go up (60) or down (40) or a little of both.


----------



## TTNuge

dunk50 said:


> You will have to give me just a little slack. I haven't been around in a while. I am ordering a bow but ? on what weight. I have not seen any specs on if the weight is adjustable at all. If I order the #50 will it only go up (60) or down (40) or a little of both.


A 50# bow will go from 40-50, a 60# from 50-60, etc. Weight given is always the max weight.


----------



## nhns4

The limbs go in 5 lb increments. So 65lb would be good for 60-65. And so on.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

nhns4 said:


> The limbs go in 5 lb increments. So 65lb would be good for 60-65. And so on.


Uh....are you sure about that?


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> The limbs go in 5 lb increments. So 65lb would be good for 60-65. And so on.


There is a 65lb offering and it goes from 55-65


----------



## andy7yo

nhns4 said:


> The limbs go in 5 lb increments. So 65lb would be good for 60-65. And so on.


It is 10 pound increments.


----------



## Karbon

50-60
55-65
60-70


----------



## Dameon

For the Vengeance, you can also get 70-80 and 90-100.


----------



## Hoppy

Karbon, Good to see the old wildcat avatar back. Karbon was a good looking dog though!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

What mods are the bows coming with...fast...smooth...your choice?


----------



## nhns4

andy7yo said:


> It is 10 pound increments.


My bad. Thought since you could order them in 5 lb increments that's what they went at. Sorry.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I am pretty sure smooth. Unless you specify otherwise. Buy the extra set for $20 more and be good to go either way.


----------



## DOAGuide

They are shipping with smooth mods unless speed mods were requested.


----------



## stanmc55

dunk50 said:


> Just spent 3 hours reading 42 pages (1659) posts and all I got to say is you guys sure talk a lot  Figure if I am getting back into archery after a long surgery layoff I would go with 50# Vindicator. Calling me a Mamby Pamby will get you on my list, NOT Kevins!! At my age (64) YOU DO SLOW DOWN, I have said it before getting old sucks, avoid it if you can. Now Kate, where is my invoice??


you do whats good for you!! anyone calling Mamby-Pamby has a problem of their own. I'm 55, had by-pass surgery 5.5 years ago, right shoulder surgery 1 year ago and left shoulder surgery 3.5 months ago. nothing Mamby-Pamby about surviving all of that! just do what feels good and have fun! congatulations on coming back.


----------



## JG358

DOAGuide said:


> They are shipping with smooth mods unless speed mods were requested.


Pretty sure they were all shipping with the smooth mods installed. If you payed extra for speed mods they will ship with the bow but they wont be intalled.


----------



## DOAGuide

One note on the Mamby Pamby comments. I hope that some haven't taken it out of context. We are all archers here and shoot whatever poundage works best for us. We are ALL archers and fans of Kevins designs. The Mamby Pamby was friends ribbing friends and not an actual statement to make anyone feel bad. These bows will perform at a level that shooting 50lb will keep up with most of the prior year bows from other companies. So,,,,,,,,no stress my friends, we are all one big happy family. I say BIG about our group size, not DL, LOL!


----------



## DOAGuide

JG358 said:


> Pretty sure they were all shipping with the smooth mods installed. If you payed extra for speed mods they will ship with the bow but they wont be intalled.


Your signature is one of my all time favorite quotes.


----------



## Hornhunter!

bro.betterley said:


> I bet, you can pm me a pic or even details, your secrets safe with me!


Use your imagination for now until the pics are released......THINK.....Teflon-----Rod-----Cables----and???????:wave:


----------



## Hoppy

Hornhunter! said:


> Use your imagination for now until the pics are released......THINK.....Teflon-----Rod-----Cables----and???????:wave:


and Jessica Beal!!!!


----------



## Bullhound

Hornhunter! said:


> Use your imagination for now until the pics are released......THINK.....Teflon-----Rod-----Cables----and???????:wave:



Dirty Dog..............


----------



## bro.betterley

Hornhunter! said:


> Use your imagination for now until the pics are released......THINK.....Teflon-----Rod-----Cables----and???????:wave:


im pretty sure i got it all worked out, time will tell


----------



## PoppieWellie

Hornhunter! said:


> Use your imagination for now until the pics are released......THINK.....Teflon-----Rod-----Cables----and???????:wave:


roto-rooter ?


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> ALL shows are a drag. Great to meet people, but by the end of a show you (exhibitors) need to take a week off cause you are exhausted. Not to mention all the beer you end up drinking. LOL



Used to have to do the grocery vender shows ... I agree sucked ... Except for the Miller Lite booth girls serving tasty brews.

Never liked working shows especially the set up and take down ..I would start giving all the products away so I had less to deal with... Heck people just grabbed it anyway ...that was always interesting 

Glad I don't have to do that anymore


----------



## DOAGuide

hornhunter! said:


> use your imagination for now until the pics are released......think.....teflon-----rod-----cables----and???????:wave:


you suck, lol!


----------



## JG358

DOAGuide said:


> One note on the Mamby Pamby comments. I hope that some haven't taken it out of context. We are all archers here and shoot whatever poundage works best for us.


:darkbeer:
It's better to shoot a mamby pamby bow than not be able to shoot at all. Their was a time I didnt think I'd even be able to pull a 40lb bow again, more than happy to be shooting a 60 pounder.




DOAGuide said:


> I say BIG about our group size, not DL, LOL!


:noidea:you mean 28" is a long DL




DOAGuide said:


> Your signature is one of my all time favorite quotes.


:thumbs_upTeddy had some good ones.


----------



## nhns4

Should be ery interesting once the pics are out. Wonder if the vengeance will be at my door around the 29th when I return home. Either way I can't wait!!!


----------



## nhns4

Oh and Kevin. My bday is Feb 2 so th day works too lol. 
Have a good day guys.


----------



## Hoppy

I just need pic's of the vindicator so I can actually do work at work instead of checking this thread every 5 minutes. Then I can put the pic. on my screensaver and just salivate!


----------



## realmfg

JG358 said:


> Pretty sure they were all shipping with the smooth mods installed. If you payed extra for speed mods they will ship with the bow but they wont be intalled.


If you ask for them installed they will be.


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> I just need pic's of the vindicator so I can actually do work at work instead of checking this thread every 5 minutes. Then I can put the pic. on my screensaver and just salivate!


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Once you get the pictures then you won't be able to concentrate cause you will want specs and speeds and be daydreaming about using it. LOL!


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Once you get the pictures then you won't be able to concentrate cause you will want specs and speeds and be daydreaming about using it. LOL!


Oh I already know my speed at 31.5" dl will be F-A-S-T!


----------



## dunk50

Karbon said:


> 50-60
> 55-65
> 60-70


I am really not understanding this. Be patient! Most bows I have ever had were rated at their highest poundage. Say 70#. A 70 would not go to 80 but would go down to 60. Karbon, your saying tha if I order a 50 that it would actually be a 60 that I could turn down to 50. I am needing 50 max and want to turn down to 40 so if what your saying is correct I should order the 40 and it would set up between 40 and 50. Yes / No Thanks in advance. 
As far as the Mamby Pamby comments, I took them as good hearted jabs and thought I mentioned it that way in my post. If not or someone took offense I apologize. Thanks


----------



## Karbon

NO.

A 60# bow, is 50-60 range.
if you wanted to shoot 45#, you would get a 50# bow and back it down.

Like everyone other mfg.

I was just showing the max and min of the 3 most common draw weigts


----------



## andy7yo

dunk50 said:


> I am really not understanding this. Be patient! Most bows I have ever had were rated at their highest poundage. Say 70#. A 70 would not go to 80 but would go down to 60. Karbon, your saying tha if I order a 50 that it would actually be a 60 that I could turn down to 50. I am needing 50 max and want to turn down to 40 so if what your saying is correct I should order the 40 and it would set up between 40 and 50. Yes / No Thanks in advance.
> As far as the Mamby Pamby comments, I took them as good hearted jabs and thought I mentioned it that way in my post. If not or someone took offense I apologize. Thanks


Order the max weight you desire and it will go DOWN 10 pounds. Example would be a 60 pound bow that is adjustable from 50-60.


----------



## pendejo37

dunk50 said:


> I am really not understanding this. Be patient! Most bows I have ever had were rated at their highest poundage. Say 70#. A 70 would not go to 80 but would go down to 60. Karbon, your saying tha if I order a 50 that it would actually be a 60 that I could turn down to 50. I am needing 50 max and want to turn down to 40 so if what your saying is correct I should order the 40 and it would set up between 40 and 50. Yes / No Thanks in advance.
> As far as the Mamby Pamby comments, I took them as good hearted jabs and thought I mentioned it that way in my post. If not or someone took offense I apologize. Thanks


You will need to order a #50 bow which is rated 40#-50#


----------



## cerec_cat

SemperF said:


> Oh he has his new bow but he really needs better camo he is scaring the animals.......


Thats better than telling him he needs to iron his clothes!


----------



## DOAGuide

Been deep into completing a couple of articles and not focused here. Just thought through something! Kevin mentioned that there will be a limb suppression unit of some type on the bows. My questions would be these:

Were the initial speeds posted taken with the limb suppression devices on?
What is the effect of them on the speeds?
It is added weight to the limbs so will that have an effect on efficiency?


----------



## dunk50

Thanks all for the replys. #50 it is.


----------



## JG358

realmfg said:


> If you ask for them installed they will be.


:noidea: From what I understood, it wasnt an option.


----------



## alaz

DOAGuide said:


> Been deep into completing a couple of articles and not focused here. Just thought through something! Kevin mentioned that there will be a limb suppression unit of some type on the bows. My questions would be these:
> 
> Were the initial speeds posted taken with the limb suppression devices on?
> What is the effect of them on the speeds?
> It is added weight to the limbs so will that have an effect on efficiency?


For some reason I thought I remember some "other" split limbs that when limb dampeners were added people noted little overall change, some even saw a small increase in speed.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

dunk50 said:


> Thanks all for the replys. #50 it is.


Sarge, you'll be surprised how fast 50# will be on this bow! I have my Infinity set on 54# now and at 28.5" DL with a 396 grain arrow, I am shooting 276. So you'll have plenty of giddyup! Congrats on your retirement ! My son has a few more years til he thinks about retiring from the force! lol


----------



## Karbon

I wish I could just work at an archery mfg...It would be almost as fun as being retired.

Right Kev/Greg! LOL.


----------



## liv2hnt247

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Irregardless of the DL the bow maxes at the same weight.


Thanks fot the answer Kevin just something I thought I had noticed on some bows might just have been inconsistecy in the manufacture of the limbs.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> I wish I could just work at an archery mfg...It would be almost as fun as being retired.
> 
> Right Kev/Greg! LOL.


It's more fun Steve when you have you're own shop and are retired. I dont have to answer to anyone :59:


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> I say BIG about our group size, not DL, LOL!


Oh I don't know. I've never seen so many knuckledraggers as in these threads and already ordered a K&K bow.:wink: Used to be that 32" draw was a freak of nature.........now I think we're a dime a dozen.:dontknow: Or maybe some people just naturally anchor behind their head.:zip:


----------



## DOAGuide

Jerry/NJ said:


> It's more fun Steve when you have you're own shop and are retired. I dont have to answer to anyone :59:


Or when you get to do this on a HARD work day! In the office at the butt crack of dawn (or whenever I want to get up), shoot some arrows, slave away on stories, shoot some more. Yeah retirement sucks. LOL!


----------



## cordini

I'm too young to retire yet.....16 1/2 years to go....Ugh!!


----------



## Karbon

Jerry/NJ said:


> It's more fun Steve when you have you're own shop and are retired. I dont have to answer to anyone :59:


I'm my own boss...but coatings/adhesive chemistry is not that much fun...


----------



## cordini

So 2 MegaMillion Ticket winners last night.....Idaho & Washington.....Hey Kate, who's been loading up on bows today???


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> So 2 MegaMillion Ticket winners last night.....Idaho & Washington.....Hey Kate, who's been loading up on bows today???


Unfortunately NOT ME!


----------



## dunk50

Jerry/NJ said:


> Sarge, you'll be surprised how fast 50# will be on this bow! I have my Infinity set on 54# now and at 28.5" DL with a 396 grain arrow, I am shooting 276. So you'll have plenty of giddyup! Congrats on your retirement ! My son has a few more years til he thinks about retiring from the force! lol


Thanks again Jerry, I am sure going to find out.


----------



## Grand River Zip

I shoot 56lbs on my Infinity, don't need (want is always a different issue) any more spped, still have a sight tape on my HHA out to 80 yards for shooting in the yard. If it were cranked to say 61, I bet I could get 90 out of it... Shooting a 351 grain arrow....

I am guessing the cable rod mystery piece to look a great deal like a simple peep that slips over the cable rod, and simply aids in the sliding of the cables back and forth on the rod...


----------



## cordini

Michelob Honey Lager....Very tasty.....Leinenkugel Fireside Nut Brown....A bit too "Earthy". Just sampling & waiting on Vindicator pics....:set1_draught2:


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Michelob Honey Lager....Very tasty.....Leinenkugel Fireside Nut Brown....A bit too "Earthy". Just sampling & waiting on Vindicator pics....:set1_draught2:


Give me your address I am on the way LOL!


----------



## stanmc55

dunk50 said:


> I am really not understanding this. Be patient! Most bows I have ever had were rated at their highest poundage. Say 70#. A 70 would not go to 80 but would go down to 60. Karbon, your saying tha if I order a 50 that it would actually be a 60 that I could turn down to 50. I am needing 50 max and want to turn down to 40 so if what your saying is correct I should order the 40 and it would set up between 40 and 50. Yes / No Thanks in advance.
> As far as the Mamby Pamby comments, I took them as good hearted jabs and thought I mentioned it that way in my post. If not or someone took offense I apologize. Thanks


stand down Sarge, i believe the mamby-pamby explanation was aimed this direction. my bad. enjoy your shooting. by the way , if you are still rehabbing, you might consider one of the bow exercisers on the market. i found one that ranged 30 to 50# that has helped me quite a bit.


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> stand down Sarge, i believe the mamby-pamby explanation was aimed this direction. my bad. enjoy your shooting. by the way , if you are still rehabbing, you might consider one of the bow exercisers on the market. i found one that ranged 30 to 50# that has helped me quite a bit.


My comments weren't pointed at anyone in particular. I just wanted to make sure noone got their feelers hurt if they didn't understand the way we communicate on the K&K threads. Nothing but love people. LOL!


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> It's more fun Steve when you have you're own shop and are retired. I dont have to answer to anyone :59:


jerry, are you married?


----------



## andy7yo

David aka DOAguide is the mamby pamby, just so we are all on the same page.


----------



## DOAGuide

andy7yo said:


> David aka DOAguide is the mamby pamby, just so we are all on the same page.


Yes I am! And damn proud of it. LOL!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Been deep into completing a couple of articles and not focused here. Just thought through something! Kevin mentioned that there will be a limb suppression unit of some type on the bows. My questions would be these:
> 
> Were the initial speeds posted taken with the limb suppression devices on?
> What is the effect of them on the speeds?
> It is added weight to the limbs so will that have an effect on efficiency?


Speeds are with the limb dampeners installed.

If everyone will leave them where they are when they receive the bow they won't drop any speed!!!! LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Speeds are with the limb dampeners installed.
> 
> If everyone will leave them where they are when they receive the bow they won't drop any speed!!!! LOL


AAhhhh, the warning for the "tinkering" crew. LOL!


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Speeds are with the limb dampeners installed.
> 
> If everyone will leave them where they are when they receive the bow they won't drop any speed!!!! LOL


This guy think he is a bow designer or something. 







LOL Just Kidding


----------



## Bullhound

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Speeds are with the limb dampeners installed.
> 
> If everyone will leave them where they are when they receive the bow they won't drop any speed!!!! LOL


I promise to mark and take measurements before I screw up your work of art......:embara: 

I know I can't help myself. I'll tinker, then realize again that Kevin was right. I just hope I don't admit to it after I do it.....:zip:


----------



## DOAGuide

andy7yo said:


> This guy think he is a bow designer or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Just Kidding



Nope.....he is *THE* bow designer! LOL!


----------



## Karbon

No fun here, remember????

LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> No fun here, remember????
> 
> LOL


We should make you an avatar of a badge that says FUN POLICE! LOLOLOLOLOLOL! I mean...ooops....yeah all you guys stop the fun.


----------



## achiro

So what do you think?
I sent an email on the 13th said I wanted one depending on the way the deposit was being done, got a reply on the 14th, replied and told Kate I wanted one for sure, sent the deposit right after and got the confirmation on the 15th. 
So does that mean I get #2 or does that put you losers that keep saying the 14th in front of me?:wink:


----------



## Karbon

achiro said:


> So what do you think?
> I sent an email on the 13th said I wanted one depending on the way the deposit was being done, got a reply on the 14th, replied and told Kate I wanted one for sure, sent the deposit right after and got the confirmation on the 15th.
> So does that mean I get #2 or does that put you losers that keep saying the 14th in front of me?:wink:


Doesn't matter, my money was in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before.
LOL


----------



## T-mo

Karbon said:


> Doesn't matter, my money was in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before.
> LOL


No no, all wrong, first in-last out. Hehe


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> jerry, are you married?


Yessir Stan, going on 36 years. And i do the dam dishes when I want! :lol:


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> Doesn't matter, my money was in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before.
> LOL


Didn't you see the post where Kevin said all you guys just now ordering the second bow will have both bows sent at the same time according to the date of the LAST order.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> Doesn't matter, my money was in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before.
> LOL


Karbon could be another Hornhunter, only quieter............?............lol


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yessir Stan, going on 36 years. And i do the dam dishes when I want! :lol:


and if you are similar to me, you "want" to more often than you want to! by the way, does Hawkeye have the girls carrying his books for him yet??


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> and if you are similar to me, you "want" to more often than you want to! by the way, does Hawkeye have the girls carrying his books for him yet??


Oh man Stan, I bust out laffin about Hawkeye, lmao!!! I wouldnt doubt it but he wont fess up. He is doing great, go back to the surgeon on Monday to get the stitches out. 
I dont mind doin dishes cuz I have a great built in dishwasher, lol. She is a great cook too, so I dont mind loading the dishwasher, lol


----------



## Sideways

Just processed my deposit for my Vengeance! ccasion16:
Any recomendations on a full containment rest that will work with a bow this fast?


----------



## Karbon

Sideways said:


> Just processed my deposit for my Vengeance! ccasion16:
> Any recomendations on a full containment rest that will work with a bow this fast?


TT Smackdown FC


----------



## DOAGuide

Sideways said:


> Just processed my deposit for my Vengeance! ccasion16:
> Any recomendations on a full containment rest that will work with a bow this fast?


Trophy Taker Smackdown FC.


----------



## Karbon

(HA HA)
beat you to it DOA!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

QAD worked fine on my SR-71 and my Infinity, I see no reason it wont work on the Vengeance.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> (HA HA)
> beat you to it DOA!


Yes you did my good man. Yes you did. LOL!


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> Oh man Stan, I bust out laffin about Hawkeye, lmao!!! I wouldnt doubt it but he wont fess up. He is doing great, go back to the surgeon on Monday to get the stitches out.
> I dont mind doin dishes cuz I have a great built in dishwasher, lol. She is a great cook too, so I dont mind loading the dishwasher, lol


does everything they put in his arm(screws,plates,etc.)stay or do the doctors have to remove some??


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Trophy Taker Smackdown FC.


i haven't used the tt or the qad pro HD so i didn't know which to try. so i ordered both!


----------



## Bullhound

Jerry/NJ said:


> QAD worked fine on my SR-71 and my Infinity, I see no reason it wont work on the Vengeance.


QAD HD's have worked for me on Infinity, SR, Genetix, AM, etc. ..

pretty sure they'll do the job here as well. 

I wouldn't try the QAD Hunter version though, as I couldn't get them to provide same performance. Way too much contact.


----------



## Karbon

I love the QAD HD Pro.
Great rest.
Worked fine on my,... (old Kevin designs)


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> does everything they put in his arm(screws,plates,etc.)stay or do the doctors have to remove some??


I believe they will stay. He wont break that part of his arm again, lol.

I saw a pic of the new QAD rest but couldnt tell what changed if anything other than the top small bar.


----------



## Jayb22

Hey Karbon, I was thinking today, and not really sure why I was thinking about you at work today. But, is there no archery pro-shops near you where you can test out most of the bows that you buy? I just thought it might save you some time/money if you just shot bows in a pro-shop instead of ordering every bow that interests you and testing them out, then selling the ones you don't want. Or is it just a hobby of yours?


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> Hey Karbon, I was thinking today, and not really sure why I was thinking about you at work today. But, is there no archery pro-shops near you where you can test out most of the bows that you buy? I just thought it might save you some time/money if you just shot bows in a pro-shop instead of ordering every bow that interests you and testing them out, then selling the ones you don't want. Or is it just a hobby of yours?


Its a disease known as "Karbonitis". LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> Its a disease known as "Karbonitis". LOL!


LMAO, I was going to say it is a sickness (I have it too) lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Jerry/NJ said:


> LMAO, I was going to say it is a sickness (I have it too) lol


Yeah if I didn't know better I would think it is a VIRUS.....no known cure....and somehow a bunch of us have it.


----------



## mt hunter22

so which one of you is going to be the first to sell me their vengence in 29/70 and black...hmmmmmm


----------



## Sodhunter

Grand River Zip said:


> I shoot 56lbs on my Infinity, don't need (want is always a different issue) any more spped, still have a sight tape on my HHA out to 80 yards for shooting in the yard. If it were cranked to say 61, I bet I could get 90 out of it... Shooting a 351 grain arrow....
> 
> I am guessing the cable rod mystery piece to look a great deal like a simple peep that slips over the cable rod, and simply aids in the sliding of the cables back and forth on the rod...


I am guessing like 2 peeps on the rod next to each other separating the string but allowing the strings to move in opposite directions. Like sliding roller guides. If that is not it, quick put a patent on that too Kevin!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah if I didn't know better I would think it is a VIRUS.....no known cure....and somehow a bunch of us have it.


The good part is, no one dies from it. LOL


----------



## Karbon

Jayb22 said:


> Hey Karbon, I was thinking today, and not really sure why I was thinking about you at work today. But, is there no archery pro-shops near you where you can test out most of the bows that you buy? I just thought it might save you some time/money if you just shot bows in a pro-shop instead of ordering every bow that interests you and testing them out, then selling the ones you don't want. Or is it just a hobby of yours?


I cannot get a full eval with a little run at a pro shop with a half a $$ set up on a bow. Plus my local dealers are...less than, "ok".
I buy, I try, I keep or I sell.

I have an expensive hobby, but I'm working on it for 2011. I just bought my last bow. The Vindicator. NO NO NO NO more bows for me (until the 2012 hit)


----------



## DOAGuide

Jerry/NJ said:


> The good part is, no one dies from it. LOL


Not yet anyway. LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> I cannot get a full eval with a little run at a pro shop with a half a $$ set up on a bow. Plus my local dealers are...less than, "ok".
> I buy, I try, I keep or I sell.
> 
> I have an expensive hobby, but I'm working on it for 2011. I just bought my last bow. The Vindicator. NO NO NO NO more bows for me (until the 2012 hit)


I am quoting this! Now I am taking bets...who wants in?


----------



## T-mo

kyraizor said:


> not yet. but there are several fools trying to order both bows without telling their wives. :secret:


Nope she now knows, I'm good. But fool is kinda harsh.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I cannot get a full eval with a little run at a pro shop with a half a $$ set up on a bow. Plus my local dealers are...less than, "ok".
> I buy, I try, I keep or I sell.
> 
> I have an expensive hobby, but I'm working on it for 2011. I just bought my last bow. The Vindicator. NO NO NO NO more bows for me (until the 2012 hit)


LOL! Ummmm, wellllllll.......ummmmm.........I am keeping my fingers crossed for you buddy......BUT......


----------



## DOAGuide

Jerry/NJ said:


> I am quoting this! Now I am taking bets...who wants in?


What odds are you givin? LOL


----------



## Karbon

I'll go string set that I don't buy until the bows a 2012?

Anytakers????

I already have one(Bel)...and I lost one (reno)


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Why you callin him odd Willis? :lol: I'll give half an odd. lol


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> I'll go string set that I don't buy until the bows a 2012?
> 
> Anytakers????
> 
> I already have one(Bel)...and I lost one (reno)


From what you have on your signature???


----------



## Karbon

Jerry/NJ said:


> From what you have on your signature???


I have an Evo too. Just not in yet.
Vin, Veng, Invasion, Evo.

No more this year...until 2012 bows are out.

John's strings on that bet?


----------



## nhns4

kyraizor said:


> not yet. but there are several fools trying to order both bows without telling their wives. :secret:


and ur point? lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I have an Evo too. Just not in yet.
> Vin, Veng, Invasion, Evo.
> 
> No more this year...until 2012 bows are out.
> 
> John's strings on that bet?


Man....you sound pretty serious this time. I think you need to go check your temp.....are you ill? I am actually debating betting FOR YOU! wow, I must be nuts!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> I have an Evo too. Just not in yet.
> Vin, Veng, Invasion, Evo.
> 
> No more this year...until 2012 bows are out.
> 
> 
> John's strings on that bet?


 I'll take that bet ,that you dont buy any more than the 4 you listed until Jan1,2012 Loaner bows void the bet. haha


----------



## DOAGuide

Jerry/NJ said:


> I'll take that bet ,that you dont buy any more than the 4 you listed until Jan1,2012 Loaner bows void the bet. haha


I would take that bet. BBUUUTTTTT......He said the 2012 BOWS are out.


----------



## Karbon

How this...until October, when the 2012 hit?
That would be a record...for me.

Almost 10 months!

(not 10 in a month lol)


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> How this...until October, when the 2012 hit?
> That would be a record...for me.
> 
> Almost 10 months!
> 
> (not 10 in a month lol)


Moonwalkin on me already :chortle:


----------



## Karbon

alright...forget it.

Just watch me RESIST!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> I would take that bet. BBUUUTTTTT......He said the 2012 BOWS are out.


How can that be? hmmmmmmm :dontknow:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> alright...forget it.
> 
> Just watch me RESIST!


See DOA, he isnt gonna make it! lmao


----------



## Karbon

Jerry/NJ said:


> See DOA, he isnt gonna make it! lmao


bet me and I will!

LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

Any word on pictures for the vindicator??


----------



## SemperF

So I went to the indoor range and pondered the slide watchamacallit thing, I have a headache so my thought is it has to be real simple so simple Kevin is chuckling at us trying to figure it out. I am curious very curious at what he has come up with. Dave no running around outside naked we don't need birds falling outta the sky up your way LOL J/K


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> bet me and I will!
> 
> LOL


I did......lol I might even add a steak dinner to it the next time you're in Philly


----------



## SemperF

Jerry/NJ said:


> I did......lol I might even add a steak dinner to it the next time you're in Philly


Philly Cheese Steaks Yea Baby


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> I have an Evo too. Just not in yet.
> Vin, Veng, Invasion, Evo.
> 
> No more this year...until 2012 bows are out.
> 
> John's strings on that bet?


I'll take that bet as you obviously haven't heard about KK's new speed bow offering to be released mid year....now what colors shall I choose? decisions decisions...


----------



## link06

R0CKETMAN said:


> I'll take that bet as you obviously haven't heard about KK's new speed bow offering to be released mid year....now what colors shall I choose? descisions descisions.....


That's right, a 6" BH Vengeance pushing 360 fps!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

HAHHAHA, he is making phone calls at this minute, lol


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> I have an Evo too. Just not in yet.
> Vin, Veng, Invasion, Evo.
> 
> No more this year...until 2012 bows are out.
> 
> John's strings on that bet?





Jerry/NJ said:


> HAHHAHA, he is making phone calls at this minute, lol


I thought he was in the email loop you and I got earlier today regarding the new bow. Guess not..


----------



## link06

Jerry/NJ said:


> HAHHAHA, he is making phone calls at this minute, lol


You know it! LOL


----------



## Bullhound

Karbon said:


> How this...until October, when the 2012 hit?
> That would be a record...for me.
> 
> Almost 10 months!
> 
> (not 10 in a month lol)


:nono:


I want some of that action! :thumbs_up I'll take that bet for sure. No No No way you make it............... I'm on record buddy and I'll be thinkin' on string colors....:tongue1::rock-on:


----------



## Hornhunter!

Karbon said:


> I wish I could just work at an archery mfg...It would be almost as fun as being retired.
> 
> Right Kev/Greg! LOL.


What is work???....Have not seen any for like oh 2 months now...lol


----------



## Jerry/NJ

R0CKETMAN said:


> I thought he was in the email loop you and I got earlier today regarding the new bow. Guess not..


I saw his name wasnt on it so I knew I had him. :wink:


----------



## Jayb22

I have a idea for the cable slide but not sure how you could do it without needing to oil it often. 

What if you were to put a wheel like on the roller guard over the bent cable slide and just have that spin/slide on the cable guard. It would reduce any wear on the cables and still follow the same track...


----------



## stanmc55

dave, you didn't tell JayB about the 6 step program??


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> I have a idea for the cable slide but not sure how you could do it without needing to oil it often.
> 
> What if you were to put a wheel like on the roller guard over the bent cable slide and just have that spin/slide on the cable guard. It would reduce any wear on the cables and still follow the same track...


i had a similar idea. would you need to oil if the bar is teflon coated?


----------



## Jayb22

stanmc55 said:


> dave, you didn't tell JayB about the 6 step program??


I'm not much for 6 step programs. I live in denial for all of my addictions. My girlfriend is always trying to control them and the more I deny it the less she seems right.


----------



## mdewitt71

I thought this was "Info only thread"?
Way too much junk to sift thru, Kevin how about you start one that only you and the Mrs. can post in.


----------



## rocket75

Hornhunter! said:


> What is work???....Have not seen any for like oh 2 months now...lol


I know a friend of yours that may be hiring soon......


----------



## Karbon

LOL.

Jerry, lets bet!


----------



## DOAGuide

Here's an archery related question to bring us back on track. So I am going out to Spot-Hogg in 2 weeks (when they have the new .010 pins in stock) to get my new sights. I have it narrowed down to two sights. The Hunter (wrapped 5-pin) or the Hogg-it (wrapped 5-pin). I am getting top 3 pins .019 and the bottom 2 .010. Which should I get??????


----------



## Wes Williams

I hope you lose your bet Karbon..... Nothing personal but I really like your reviews and you sell some better than new bows when you get tired of them or just want to try something else.
Wes


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> Here's an archery related question to bring us back on track. So I am going out to Spot-Hogg in 2 weeks (when they have the new .010 pins in stock) to get my new sights. I have it narrowed down to two sights. The Hunter (wrapped 5-pin) or the Hogg-it (wrapped 5-pin). I am getting top 3 pins .019 and the bottom 2 .010. Which should I get??????


I have only used the Hogg-it. I like how the sight is dovetail mounted and I can get the pin housing way out in front of the bow. Otherwise they are pretty much the same as they share the same housing and gang adjustments.


----------



## Wes Williams

Unless you are 110% positive of the fore-aft placement you want, get the Hoggit.


----------



## DOAGuide

Thats kinda what I was thinking. Now if they can get the new pins in stock I can go get my sights. I am thinking of getting a Hogg-Father to play around with also. Fun time of year. All these new toys.


----------



## three5x5s

I hope you dont stick with just the 4 bows K-man. I enjoy your reviews, plus you set your bows up very nice & I like the pictures with all the cool options!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> LOL.
> 
> Jerry, lets bet!


I did , it's on.


----------



## Wes Williams

A perfect example of why I hope Karbon keeps swapping bows is the 2011 Elite Hunter in snow camo. I got caught at work staring at that so many times they have come up with a new term for my surfing. "Bow Porn"


----------



## DOAGuide

Wes Williams said:


> A perfect example of why I hope Karbon keeps swapping bows is the 2011 Elite Hunter in snow camo. I got caught at work staring at that so many times they have come up with a new term for my surfing. "Bow Porn"


Bow porn is serious business. Very serious business.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> Bow porn is serious business. Very serious business.


It's part of that illness we talked about


----------



## pendejo37

Is this "Bow Porn" you guys talk of in mamby pamby land?


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Here's an archery related question to bring us back on track. So I am going out to Spot-Hogg in 2 weeks (when they have the new .010 pins in stock) to get my new sights. I have it narrowed down to two sights. The Hunter (wrapped 5-pin) or the Hogg-it (wrapped 5-pin). I am getting top 3 pins .019 and the bottom 2 .010. Which should I get??????


are you going to be hunting or 3d? what did they change on the .010 pins?


----------



## Sodhunter

IrkedCitizen said:


> I have only used the Hogg-it. * I like how the sight is dovetail mounted and I can get the pin housing way out in front of the bow. * Otherwise they are pretty much the same as they share the same housing and gang adjustments.


I like the idea of setting my sight farther out if I like, but will the dovetail bar get in the way of sucking my tight spot quiver as close as I can to my bow? It runs right through where the dovetail on the quiver is.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Sodhunter said:


> I like the idea of setting my sight farther out if I like, but will the dovetail bar get in the way of sucking my tight spot quiver as close as I can to my bow? It runs right through where the dovetail on the quiver is.


I have a Tight Spot quiver and I was able to get it so it touched the riser on my Maxxis 35. I have the sight bar extended all the way to the last hole. If you don't have it extended all the way then yes It will not be able to get as close to the riser. 

Here are pictures.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1058474731&postcount=38


----------



## dunk50

OK, I am on board Vengeance #50. Reading IrkedCitizen post what do you guys do for quiver that won't match or will match your bow. Ordered mine in Black Riser/ Gods' Country Early Season camo limbs. Just find a black quiver????


----------



## IrkedCitizen

My Vindicator is all blck so my Tight Spot will match more so now than before with my black riser/apg limbs.


----------



## nhns4

You can always send your quiver to mike at OHG to get dipped in your pattern.


----------



## Jayb22

nhns4 said:


> You can always send your quiver to mike at OHG to get dipped in your pattern.


That's what I'm doing.


----------



## SemperF

Just call Mike at 541-746-8660 he will dip anything you need dipped and I mean anything trust me.


----------



## sightpin

How much for the hood of a quiver of a two piece. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> are you going to be hunting or 3d? what did they change on the .010 pins?


The new pins now have a cover over the back where the fiber optics are.


----------



## Jayb22

sightpin said:


> How much for the hood of a quiver of a two piece. Anyone have an idea?


$30 if I remember correctly.


----------



## SemperF

hit mike with e mail [email protected] he is dipping the bow I blew for a good price and your accessiories will match your bow as the base coat will be the same.....


----------



## Dameon

Jayb22 said:


> $30 if I remember correctly.


Wow, and I was thinking it was going to be expensive. I picked up a used black Octane 2-piece here on the classifieds to give it a try. I like it...heavy...but I like it. The hood is all beat up though, do you guys think a Predator dip job will clean it up? An extra $30 would still be less than buying one new.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Sideways said:


> Just processed my deposit for my Vengeance! ccasion16:
> Any recomendations on a full containment rest that will work with a bow this fast?


Welcome to the Mamby Pamby Land.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> Wow, and I was thinking it was going to be expensive. I picked up a used black Octane 2-piece here on the classifieds to give it a try. I like it...heavy...but I like it. The hood is all beat up though, do you guys think a Predator dip job will clean it up? An extra $30 would still be less than buying one new.


He preps it so yea it would clean up do it do it do it now........................


----------



## SemperF

*Hee He*



semperf said:


> he preps it so yea it would clean up do it do it do it now........................


lol j/k


----------



## nhns4

It's the bewitching hour.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> He preps it so yea it would clean up do it do it do it now........................


It's got me tempted. I believe Cordini is the one that said that for a black riser/camo limb bow, a two-piece quiver would look best with the hood dipped to match the limbs, not the riser, being that they are so close. I thought about it, and I think that it would definitely make it look sharp. While I am at it, I am ripping off that darn Octane tag...it's driving me nuts.


Oh wait, what is this. Wow, it looks like the guy I got it off of spray painted it black and that it was originally Mossy Oak...I think. Man, I think Mike will have his work cut out for him prepping this thing. As they say, you get what you pay for...and it looks like I got it.


----------



## sightpin

Would it be best to buy an all black quiver if its going to be dipped in camo? Is that easier for Mike?


----------



## Dameon

sightpin said:


> Would it be best to buy an all black quiver if its going to be dipped in camo? Is that easier for Mike?


In my zeal to take off that ugly looking Octane label that stood out a country mile, I now realize I have two different finishes on the hood with uneven surfaces. Essentially, a nice camo dip basecoat finish and what looks to be a deteriorating spray job. If Mike is prepping our accessories first, as any pro would, I don't think a camo finish will do anything to ruin the basecoat and finish coats Mike will be putting on. Or at least I hope so, but he may have to charge more for extra prep work...hopefully not too much.


----------



## Artemiz

Anyone going to try Astro Flight strings on their K&K bow? I had to replace the string on my Vanquish and I've been really happy with the material so far. Thoughts?


----------



## bb11

Kevin is adding a coupon for a new set of Prolines for $45.


----------



## Artemiz

Kevin, do you have any thoughts on Astro Flight vs 452x? I know you've cautioned against using different string materials with your cam designs in the past due to noise and loss of efficiency. Is this still the case with some of the newer string materials coming out?


----------



## op27

I believe he stated somewhere it made the bow slower.


----------



## cordini

sightpin said:


> Would it be best to buy an all black quiver if its going to be dipped in camo? Is that easier for Mike?


It doesn't matter if it is black or has a different camo pattern....I've had both done by Mike....Prep, base coat, film dip & finish will take on all camo or all black.



Dameon said:


> In my zeal to take off that ugly looking Octane label that stood out a country mile, I now realize I have two different finishes on the hood with uneven surfaces. Essentially, a nice camo dip basecoat finish and what looks to be a deteriorating spray job. If Mike is prepping our accessories first, as any pro would, I don't think a camo finish will do anything to ruin the basecoat and finish coats Mike will be putting on. Or at least I hope so, but he may have to charge more for extra prep work...hopefully not too much.


Take some 120 or 150 grit sandpaper and just smooth down the rough spots before you send it to Mike, especially if it is spray paint runs/globbing. The base & dip will cover the sanding spots. If you leave runs from spray paint on the hood, they are still going to be there after a dip, maybe just not as noticeable. Make sure you remove the foam head inserts and any rubber silencing that can come off the hood before you send it in.....It makes Mike's job a lot easier. 

I have bought all used quivers for my bows....All Fuse Satori 2 piece. My GTO was all black when I bought it, but the quiver was camo....I spray painted it Matte Black and it looked fine. Later on, I decided to have Mike dip the bow, qiver and my stab in SnakeSkin....The dip went right over the black spray paint fine. You can check out the results on Mike's Homepage.....


----------



## cordini

Here's an FYI for those of you who have never sent in stuff to be dipped before.....You need to disassemble whatever it is you are sending in to have Mike dip. Make sure that you put together an inventory list of everything you are sending to him so he can get it back to you. I took apart my sight, QAD, and quiver the other day and seperated them into their own Ziploc bags and put the inventory list for each component in each bag with my name, address & phone #. Make the list detailed: Quiver....Quiver hood, 2 triangular mounting bolts, Top & Bottom quiver brackets, Top & Bottom vertical adjustment brackets. This way, Mike is able to make sure he has all your components together when it comes time for shipping it back to you. Last year when I had my accessories done in Predator for my previous Kevin design bow, Mike was very, very busy and had to hire an assistant....I didn't have a detailed list and 2 parts to my quiver were missed when they shipped it back. His assistant had packaged it up in the shipping foam, so they didn't realize they missed those 2 pieces until Mike made a post asking guys to check their stuff because he had some parts laying around that he didn't know who they belonged to. They were mine....I was still waiting on the bow at the time, so I never checked myself until he posted that. It was all good & he got them out to me the same day I contacted him. Well, he is busy again....Do him & yourself a favor and inventory everything you send. The better job we do in that, the faster he can get your stuff back to you.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

kyraizor said:


> I need a K&K sticker (actually 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to cover this bone collector mess up!


Use scotchbrite or 000 steel wool and vegetable oil. It will be removed.


----------



## Just 1 More

> Got a response from Travis at Pro-veil today, they are still waiting on a response from the film developer! But he was pretty confident it was still on schedule!
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mike Cole
> Co-Owner
> Oregon Hydro-Graphics
> 2187 South F Street, Unit B
> Springfield, OR. 97477
> 541-746-8660


Thanks Mike


----------



## Sideways

PoppieWellie said:


> Welcome to the Mamby Pamby Land.


LOL, Thanks Poppie!
Can't wait to get the bow


----------



## cordini

Need to let Mike know to change his Unit# on his address.....Moved to Unit G....I'm sure he's been too busy to get to that.


----------



## cordini

$190 MEGA MILLIONS WINNING TICKET SOLD IN POST FALLS, ID

Uh.....Kevin.....Kate.....Is there something you need to "SHARE" with all of us?!! :eek2:


----------



## enkriss

Just 1 More said:


> Got a response from Travis at Pro-veil today, they are still waiting on a response from the film developer! But he was pretty confident it was still on schedule!
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mike Cole
> Co-Owner
> Oregon Hydro-Graphics
> 2187 South F Street, Unit B
> Springfield, OR. 97477
> 541-746-8660


What is on schedule? When is it scheduled to be ready?


----------



## cordini

enkriss said:


> What is on schedule? When is it scheduled to be ready?


Reaper Buck film......


----------



## Just 1 More

enkriss said:


> What is on schedule? When is it scheduled to be ready?





> *they are still waiting on a response from the film developer*!


There were no dates mentioned


----------



## Just 1 More

cordini said:


> Reaper Buck film......


Exactly... sorry for any confusion


----------



## cordini

No wondering here....Whatever works.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Some of you guys are worse than women with all your "accessorizing" and "matching color combos". Talk about Mamby Pamby...............:dontknow:


----------



## Karbon

5MilesBack said:


> Some of you guys are worse than women with all your "accessorizing" and "matching color combos". Talk about Mamby Pamby...............:dontknow:


Black and all black junk for my bows this year.


----------



## JG358

5MilesBack said:


> Some of you guys are worse than women with all your "accessorizing" and "matching color combos". Talk about Mamby Pamby...............:dontknow:


:noidea:you mean everything on my bow is supposed to match


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> Black and all black junk for my bows this year.


Dont forget my strings from John later in the year :nyah:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

JG358 said:


> :noidea:you mean everything on my bow is supposed to match


I dont care about matching stuff, I bowhunt and the critters have no idea and they dont really care what I kill them with. ~


----------



## Dameon

Hey Cordini, do you think the dip will cover black latex based paint? I think that is what is on my quiver hood. Also, with the Octane quivers, parts of the bolts are anodized red, do you think flat black spray paint will cover them well? I'm think flat-black rustoleum enamel spray.

And yes DOA, I am Mamby Pamby when it comes to fashion and looks. If any of yall are in St. Louis and see a guy shooting a Vengeance in slacks and golf shirt/argyle sweater....that would be me, Mamby Pamby in Chief.



cordini said:


> It doesn't matter if it is black or has a different camo pattern....I've had both done by Mike....Prep, base coat, film dip & finish will take on all camo or all black.
> 
> 
> 
> Take some 120 or 150 grit sandpaper and just smooth down the rough spots before you send it to Mike, especially if it is spray paint runs/globbing. The base & dip will cover the sanding spots. If you leave runs from spray paint on the hood, they are still going to be there after a dip, maybe just not as noticeable. Make sure you remove the foam head inserts and any rubber silencing that can come off the hood before you send it in.....It makes Mike's job a lot easier.
> 
> I have bought all used quivers for my bows....All Fuse Satori 2 piece. My GTO was all black when I bought it, but the quiver was camo....I spray painted it Matte Black and it looked fine. Later on, I decided to have Mike dip the bow, qiver and my stab in SnakeSkin....The dip went right over the black spray paint fine. You can check out the results on Mike's Homepage.....


----------



## Karbon

With the right prep (strip, sand, clean, prime) you can paint just about anything.


----------



## 5MilesBack

JG358 said:


> :noidea:you mean everything on my bow is supposed to match


Only if you're into that kind of stuff. I'm a "function over form" kind of guy. But, I grew up in the country. Country folk have a way of simplicizing things, and could care less what color it is.......as long as it works.


----------



## JG358

5MilesBack said:


> Only if you're into that kind of stuff. I'm a "function over form" kind of guy. But, I grew up in the country. Country folk have a way of simplicizing things, and could care less what color it is.......as long as it works.


Well, hopefully you wont go all mamby pamby now that you live in the city:wink:


----------



## nhns4

Outdoor bows I'm not worried about matching as much. Indoor they gotta be snazzy lol.


----------



## Dameon

JG358 said:


> Well, hopefully you wont go all mamby pamby now that you live in the city:wink:


The city has a way of doing that to a guy. Before I came to St. Louis for college, I liked flannel and loved my pick-up truck. Now, I like argyle sweaters and drive a Volvo. Where's that Brut aftershave when you need it?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

5MilesBack said:


> Only if you're into that kind of stuff. I'm a "function over form" kind of guy. Country folk have a way of simplicizing things, and could care less what color it is.......as long as it works.


Me and you both 5MB


----------



## pendejo37

Dameon said:


> The city has a way of doing that to a guy. Before I came to St. Louis for college, I liked flannel and loved my pick-up truck. Now, I like argyle sweaters and drive a Volvo. Where's that Brut aftershave when you need it?


Now I know exactly where Mamby Pamby land is... Its in St Louis,Mo:teeth:
:jksign:


----------



## nhns4

Typical Jackwagon.


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Typical Jackwagon.


Where's my tissues?


----------



## nhns4

In the front pocket of your Shirt that is under your sweater lol.


----------



## Dameon

Ah yes, there we are. Tissue anyone?


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Ah yes, there we are. Tissue anyone?


cry baby


----------



## 5MilesBack

JG358 said:


> Well, hopefully you wont go all mamby pamby now that you live in the city:wink:


Not a chance. I'm sure my neighbors love me with my piles of pallets, woodpiles, branch piles, railroad ties, and compost pits around the property. Oh well, if they can see it all, then they're too close to my property anyway.:wink: That and all the squirrel shooting and skunk and raccoon trapping going on.:zip:


----------



## 5MilesBack

Dameon said:


> Ah yes, there we are. Tissue anyone?


I won't use tissues......can't stand to even touch them, hate the feel. I use paper towels. And if I lived in the big city, I'd still have my Powerstroke. Wouldn't be able to park it (legally anyway), but I'd still have it.


----------



## JG358

5MilesBack said:


> Not a chance.


:thumbs_up 



5MilesBack said:


> That and all the squirrel shooting and skunk and raccoon trapping going on.:zip:


You get the squirrels under control? 
This spring is gonna be bad, rabbits are out of control at my place.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

kyraizor said:


> Thanks. had to get rid of some BPS gift cards and I had limited choices. Just in case someone is wondering why I bought it if I don't like it.


It's a dang fine case for the money. I use the same one for my back up bow.


----------



## 5MilesBack

JG358 said:


> You get the squirrels under control?
> This spring is gonna be bad, rabbits are out of control at my place.


I'll have to come over. I haven't seen a squirrel in over three weeks.:zip:

You want to go shoot some coyotes next week, and hope for an elk?


----------



## stormsearch

Can some of you guys go over to the Mutaville thread - I'm getting tired of sifting thru all the non-sense and a chance for this thread to get closed again. Thanks.


----------



## Bow Me

I thought it was a "No Fun" thread?


----------



## Dameon

Sorry, I'll join SemperF in the corner now.


----------



## JG358

5MilesBack said:


> I'll have to come over. I haven't seen a squirrel in over three weeks.:zip:
> 
> You want to go shoot some coyotes next week, and hope for an elk?


You can come out anytime... they're hanging out during the day now too. They leave when I pull in the driveway and work their way back after the lights go out.

Heck ya, what day do you want to go?


----------



## sightpin

*Please correct me if I'm wrong.* This is the procedure I used to put in my order; E-mailed all necessary info to [email protected] via my hotmail. I sent a second one because I had failed to put my full address down. What happens next.


----------



## Dameon

sightpin said:


> *Please correct me if I'm wrong.* This is the procedure I used to put in my order; E-mailed all necessary info to [email protected] via my hotmail. I sent a second one because I had failed to put my full address down. What happens next.


You should receive a paypal invoice for $100. Pay the bill, wait very impatiently.


----------



## nhns4

Bow Me said:


> I thought it was a "No Fun" thread?


Was is the key word.


----------



## JG358

Bow Me said:


> I thought it was a "No Fun" thread?


:noidea:who's having fun?


----------



## achiro

Bow Me said:


> I thought it was a "No Fun" thread?


That train jumped the track about 90 pages ago.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon is so screwed. Looks like Jerry is getting a new set of strings. Karbon is liking the new Blowtech.


----------



## TTNuge

DOAGuide said:


> Karbon is so screwed. Looks like Jerry is getting a new set of strings. Karbon is liking the new Blowtech.


I thought he already had one on his list for 2011.


----------



## sightpin

Dameon said:


> You should receive a paypal invoice for $100. Pay the bill, wait very impatiently.


Thanks!


----------



## SemperF

We have had numerous threads locked, as the fun thread got locked this became the family of K and K thread and provided we not mention what can not be named and not fight amongst ourselves we can keep this one open until we have our new room Kate is working on for us in K and K website land. Hopefully many of us will meet at a future date somewhere maybe at Cordini's since he has a big tent and big T.V. as we have come to know each other pretty well, so please bear with the fun as we do not need this one locked and the mods are gracious enogh to let us be provided we play nice... Dameon there is always room in the corner for you buddy we can wear special hats too...LOL


----------



## nhns4

I like the look of the invasion. But then again it has a similar look to the bow im being forced to sell. And yes My name is Nick and I have a problem.


----------



## DOAGuide

Has a cool look, but not sure I am sold on the Blowtechs. Had some bad experiences when I staffed for them and friends with issues. Hard sell to get me to even test one these days.


----------



## TTNuge

How about a design and engineering discussion regarding center pivot bows in general. What drawbacks are there? What are the true benefits? Kevin, care to chime in at all? Would this be something you would consider using in the future, why or why not?


----------



## nhns4

Afternoon.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Stop.


----------



## DOAGuide

Sorry, I will go stand in the corner. Who has the dunce cap? I think I need it.


----------



## nhns4

IrkedCitizen said:


> Stop.


In the name of love.


----------



## SemperF

I can not figure out the missing part or parts Kevin has not mentioned on the cable slide thingy, Kevin when do we get to know...........Please


----------



## pendejo37

That must be one big corner as it seems everyone is there...lol


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> I can not figure out the missing part or parts Kevin has not mentioned on the cable slide thingy, Kevin when do we get to know...........Please


First day of ATA, could today be the day we see the finished cable whatchamacalit or even a Vindicator riser? Please...with a cherry on top.


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> I can not figure out the missing part or parts Kevin has not mentioned on the cable slide thingy, Kevin when do we get to know...........Please


Unsolved mysteries. Tune in lol.


----------



## realmfg

This thread is now useless like many others. It gets taken over by a few people ranting about nothing.


----------



## vhunter

IrkedCitizen said:


> Stop.


 collaborate and listen


----------



## Dameon

pendejo37 said:


> That must be one big corner as it seems everyone is there...lol


Quit shoving DOA! Give me back my dunce cap SemperF! LOL


----------



## nhns4

I think Kevin is sitting on some pics of a complete bow. Because he was able to tell us the speeds where with the limb dampeners. Which leads me to assume it was also shot with the mystery piece. Your killin us man lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

I deleted my post. I shouldn't have posted that. I will watch my comments more closely.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> I deleted my post. I shouldn't have posted that. I will watch my comments more closely.


Good man. Lol.


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> Quit shoving DOA! Give me back my dunce cap SemperF! LOL


Party in the corner. LOL! FOR ALL THOSE PISSED ABOUT THIS THREAD BEING USELESS: WE WILL START A NEW ONE ONCE THE PICS ARE POSTED. Now, who brought the beer for the corner crew?


----------



## SemperF

What is bad is Kevin said it was so simple I imagine he is sitting back chuckling at just how simple it is and I am very curious.......


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> I deleted my post. I shouldn't have posted that. I will watch my comments more closely.


You had me hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Party in the corner. LOL! FOR ALL THOSE PISSED ABOUT THIS THREAD BEING USELESS: WE WILL START A NEW ONE ONCE THE PICS ARE POSTED. Now, who brought the beer for the corner crew?


Kegstand?


----------



## stixshooter

Looks like the Vindicator was the choice for me this year after seeing all the unviels ... The specs sure look better for me

Granted haven't shot any of them but honestly all the top offerings shoot great or so they seem to over the last few years. Not too many bows marketed to western hunters .... much smaller demographic 

Speed ratings coming from the ATA are about the same as we have been seeing ... Pretty sure we won't see much change in that regard for a good while.

Yep glad I put my order in for the Vin ..


----------



## stanmc55

kyraizor said:


> it would be nice if the website was up and it had (at the very least) all the specs organized and easy to access. It has been hard keeping up with everything in 5 threads at over a total of 450 pages. Just a placeholder page would do until he was ready to let all the pictures out. I think the gab is fun and fine and have no problem with it, but there is room for improvement on the organization of information


it's Jan 6, has your wife finished spending for Christmas???LOL/JK


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Kegstand?


I did that last night then the cops showed up but it was a buddy of mine so he said yea just turn the stereo down a little bit, but he is supposed to let the guys he works with to register on you tube, Saweeeeet that will boost the subscribers.....


----------



## ChaseK

Kevin still holding out more pics after the almost finished Vengeance was posted?

Man Kate needs to get on that web designing...what else does she have to do all day?...


Lol totally kidding Mrs. Kate! Take your time, Kevin needs it!


----------



## cordini

I can seriously think of 190 million reasons why we haven't heard from Kevin & Kate.....Does anybody remember the YouTube videos? They always buy lottery tickets.....They live in Post Falls, ID.....


----------



## DOAGuide

ChaseK said:


> Kevin still holding out more pics after the almost finished Vengeance was posted?
> 
> Man Kate needs to get on that web designing...what else does she have to do all day?...
> 
> 
> Lol totally kidding Mrs. Kate! Take your time, Kevin needs it!


They are just waiting for dipped risers. Everything else is in place (from my understanding). Can't be long now before we are all happy and surfing on another planet (site).


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> I can seriously think of 190 million reasons why we haven't heard from Kevin & Kate.....Does anybody remember the YouTube videos? They always buy lottery tickets.....They live in Post Falls, ID.....


If thats the case then I bet Hornhunter will have a great salary to go along with an awesome job. LOL!


----------



## nhns4

cordini said:


> I can seriously think of 190 million reasons why we haven't heard from Kevin & Kate.....Does anybody remember the YouTube videos? They always buy lottery tickets.....They live in Post Falls, ID.....


So what your saying is...Whoever ordered a bow(s) this year is going to get them free??


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> So what your saying is...Whoever ordered a bow(s) this year is going to get them free??


If that's the case, I'll have to order a Vindicator as well.


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin had a post or two over on the ATA thread this morning but no love yet for the Misfits. I think he's just building suspense before he unleashes something new.


----------



## 5MilesBack

pendejo37 said:


> That must be one big corner as it seems everyone is there...lol


I thought this whole thread was the corner.:dontknow:

I thought the "picture" thread was the "all business" thread.........hence only a few pages of posts.


----------



## enkriss

After thinking about all this cable slide stuff. I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have a curiosity that Kevin might be able to answer. I am no bow designer, but how come the cables can't be tied from the cam to the riser instead of going to other limb? I mean its just going to the axle anyway, not really doing much. Why not move it to the riser and eliminate the cable slide altogether?

Just curious . . .


----------



## DOAGuide

enkriss said:


> After thinking about all this cable slide stuff. I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have a curiosity that Kevin might be able to answer. I am no bow designer, but how come the cables can't be tied from the cam to the riser instead of going to other limb? I mean its just going to the axle anyway, not really doing much. Why not move it to the riser and eliminate the cable slide altogether?
> 
> Just curious . . .


I think that would add additional torque in the wrong direction (toward the riser) which would create an uneven "pull" on one of the limbs. But I am NOT an engineer


----------



## SemperF

I believe they play off ech other as to where they anchor


----------



## enkriss

SemperF said:


> I believe they play off ech other as to where they anchor


If its a binary cam yes . . .


----------



## SemperF

Kevin where are you we have technical questions LOL and you said we could or should not tinker so it is better for you to explain LOL


----------



## nhns4

Revived the K&K bow pic page with a few new/ old to us pics. Smile and feel free to
Add pics


----------



## T-mo

pendejo37 said:


> Now I know exactly where Mamby Pamby land is... Its in St Louis,Mo:teeth:
> :jksign:


No its in DC!!


----------



## nhns4

T mo. Nice article in te paper today about bad cops getting that punished tattoo and causing a ruckus lol.


----------



## bro.betterley

enkriss said:


> If its a binary cam yes . . .


So do's a hybrid cam and a half


----------



## T-mo

nhns4 said:


> T mo. Nice article in te paper today about bad cops getting that punished tattoo and causing a ruckus lol.


I havent seen it, sounds funny though.

O no, I just read it, thats not funny at all.


----------



## Hoppy

Hello??? anybody here??? Must all be on the ATA thread.


----------



## 2lunger

Artemiz said:


> Anyone going to try Astro Flight strings on their K&K bow? I had to replace the string on my Vanquish and I've been really happy with the material so far. Thoughts?


"Tried the Astro, lost 2 fps and gained some VIBRATION from the string."

Quoted from post by KS from October.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I thought we were going to see the cable slide watchmucallit thingy today since the ATA is going?


----------



## cordini

ATA just started today....May wait until later this evening, or even Saturday when it is winding down to unveil it.


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin's obviously too busy tuning my bow and Kate can't answer because she has to get my invoice together. Don't worry, you will get your turn eventually.


----------



## nhns4

Anyone know which page the draw cycle curve was on or was it on our closed (plural) threads??
Got some guys asking about it on the pics thread.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

It was in the main closed thread. Early on.

I saved it to my HDD. I can email you the .pdf.


----------



## nhns4

IrkedCitizen said:


> It was in the main closed thread. Early on.
> 
> I saved it to my HDD. I can email you the .pdf.


If u want to just post some of it to the K&K bow pics page that's be great. Or [email protected] for the info thanks


----------



## IrkedCitizen

nhns4 said:


> If u want to just post some of it to the K&K bow pics page that's be great. Or [email protected] for the info thanks


I just emailed it to you.


----------



## nhns4

Thanks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

No problem.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I have already seen the Hoyt Ultra Rest in person at a local shop. They hadn't received the new QAD's yet.


----------



## stanmc55

IrkedCitizen said:


> I have already seen the Hoyt Ultra Rest in person at a local shop. They hadn't received the new QAD's yet.


i just ordered one to go on my carbon element which may be here this month. what are the differences that you noticed?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

stanmc55 said:


> i just ordered one to go on my carbon element which may be here this month. what are the differences that you noticed?


It was bronze in color, said Hoyt Ultra Rest, has the arched containment rod for vane clearance. Pretty much that's about it. They might have changed some internals but I don't know. Basically from what I could tell you were paying extra money for it to say Hoyt on it.


----------



## T-mo

Who's getting the new Trijicon sight at ~ 500.00, for their K&K?


----------



## nhns4

Sign me up for 2. Wait no I'll pass.


----------



## stanmc55

IrkedCitizen said:


> It was bronze in color, said Hoyt Ultra Rest, has the arched containment rod for vane clearance. Pretty much that's about it. They might have changed some internals but I don't know. Basically from what I could tell you were paying extra money for it to say Hoyt on it.


do you remember the price?


----------



## Trailhuntin1

T-mo said:


> Who's getting the new Trijicon sight at ~ 500.00, for their K&K?


What the? Pretty sure i wont.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

stanmc55 said:


> do you remember the price?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## T-mo

Wheres everyone? This was on page three!!


----------



## shockman

cordini said:


> I can seriously think of 190 million reasons why we haven't heard from Kevin & Kate.....Does anybody remember the YouTube videos? They always buy lottery tickets.....They live in Post Falls, ID.....


And Kate is going to send each of us $100... party at cousin Bens!!!

Frostycoldbeers and huckleberry moonshine :beer::cocktail:olarbear:

First one to spit up has to stand in the corner :yield:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

shockman said:


> And Kate is going to send each of us $100... party at cousin Bens!!!
> 
> Frostycoldbeers and huckleberry moonshine :beer::cocktail:olarbear:
> 
> First one to spit up has to stand in the corner :yield:


I am pretty sure she changed it to more than that.


----------



## cordini

I think Kate has about 190 million thoughts going on right now.....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

cordini said:


> I think Kate has about 190 million thoughts going on right now.....


Supposedly 81 million after taxes.


----------



## T-mo

cordini said:


> I think Kate has about 190 million thoughts going on right now.....


If that's the case, may want to start looking for a different bow. Hehe


----------



## shockman

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am pretty sure she changed it to more than that.


If thats the case...I dont know if there will be any survivors at cousin Bens.


----------



## sliverpicker

Kate is prettier than Laura...WE win, game over...


----------



## lipcurl

serious question guys, im thinking of getting a fuse ventera shorty quiver for my vengeance with the hoyt type mount to attach it to the riser.......any thoughts good or bad??


----------



## IrkedCitizen

lipcurl said:


> serious question guys, im thinking of getting a fuse ventera shorty quiver for my vengeance with the hoyt type mount to attach it to the riser.......any thoughts good or bad??


I had one. It sits quite a way off the riser and it made my bow lean that way. I sold it and promptly bought a tight spot.


----------



## lipcurl

i will take it of when i shoot or hunt.does the tight spot have a quick detach feature like the fuse?


----------



## enkriss

lipcurl said:


> i will take it of when i shoot or hunt.does the tight spot have a quick detach feature like the fuse?


That quiver kicks ass http://tightspotquiver.com/ its just a little pricey.


----------



## sliverpicker

The shorty sucks, get the tight spot...


----------



## cordini

sliverpicker said:


> Kate is prettier than Laura...WE win, game over...


Got that right Bro.....


----------



## stixshooter

T-mo said:


> Who's getting the new Trijicon sight at ~ 500.00, for their K&K?


I might ...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

lipcurl said:


> i will take it of when i shoot or hunt.does the tight spot have a quick detach feature like the fuse?


It'll work if that is what you plan to do. I don't hunt from a tree stand. I spot and stalk so my quiver stays on all the time. I didn't like how it made the bow lean. That won't be an issue if you take it off and hook it to your tree. Yes it has a quick disconnect but it isn't like the one on the fuse.


----------



## lipcurl

i checked out their website. might have to get TS. looked nice. wheres best place to get one?


----------



## stanmc55

cordini said:


> I think Kate has about 190 million thoughts going on right now.....


go to msn's home page to see K&K's picture after picking up their check!


----------



## Jayb22

After reading a review on the new BT bow, I think the Vengeance has it beat. By the sounds of things it is very similar to the Dest but a little quieter, but same draw cycle. I found the SR to be a little quieter than the dest and a little smoother on draw so with the new improvements I think Kevin hit a home run.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

lipcurl said:


> i checked out their website. might have to get TS. looked nice. wheres best place to get one?


From Sean here on AT. His screenname is Sean.


----------



## lipcurl

only thing worries me is wil it work with an hha. i have the slider kind. thats kinda why i wanted a riser mount quiver


----------



## Mys2kal

lipcurl said:


> only thing worries me is wil it work with an hha. i have the slider kind. thats kinda why i wanted a riser mount quiver


tightspot wont work.


----------



## lipcurl

thanks for the help guys. any other riser mount quivers anyone might suggest that are good??


----------



## locusthill1831

I'm looking at new arrows.
Vindicator, 65#, 28 inch draw. 
Arrows probably cut to 27 inches with 100 grain point.
Will ACC 3-49 be stiff enough?


----------



## SemperF

locusthill1831 said:


> I'm looking at new arrows.
> Vindicator, 65#, 28 inch draw.
> Arrows probably cut to 27 inches with 100 grain point.
> Will ACC 3-49 be stiff enough?


 I have some 350 CX Aramids Hunters brand new uncut for $90 TYD these are the weight fwd


----------



## IrkedCitizen

lipcurl said:


> thanks for the help guys. any other riser mount quivers anyone might suggest that are good??


If you aren't going to shoot with it on then go with the shorty.


----------



## SemperF

SemperF said:


> I have some 350 CX Aramids Hunters brand new uncut for $90 TYD these are the weight fwd


6 brand new never used


----------



## andy7yo

lipcurl said:


> thanks for the help guys. any other riser mount quivers anyone might suggest that are good??


I will probably have my Mathews t5 dipped and use it on the Vengeance, the tightspot is not a good looking quiver IMO. Probably gonna put a tree limb on my Elite.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Lol. What does looking good have to do with anything? It works, and works well. That is all that matters. Once I get my Vindicator I will take pictures with mine on there and post them up.


----------



## Artemiz

IrkedCitizen said:


> Lol. What does looking good have to do with anything? It works, and works well. That is all that matters. Once I get my Vindicator I will take pictures with mine on there and post them up.


When it comes to accessorizing and tricking out our gear many of us are worse than teenage girls about matching and coordinating. Just look at some the string colors out there!


----------



## PoppieWellie

stormsearch said:


> Can some of you guys go over to the Mutaville thread - I'm getting tired of sifting thru all the non-sense and a chance for this thread to get closed again. Thanks.


Hand over a box of cleanex, and we will gladly do. 

But wait, this is the "No Fun" thread, so crying is allowed, is it ?

LOL


----------



## Artemiz

kyraizor said:


> sure has been a quiet couple of days in K&K land. Hopefully Kevin has something planned for us tomorrow to get the weekend started off right!


Agreed, I hope they're busy putting bows and the website together; or perhaps they really did win the lotto!


----------



## andy7yo

IrkedCitizen said:


> Lol. What does looking good have to do with anything?


Means a lot to me, a product has to be function first and nice looking second. If it looks like a turd it will never make it on my bow.


----------



## cordini

locusthill1831 said:


> I'm looking at new arrows.
> Vindicator, 65#, 28 inch draw.
> Arrows probably cut to 27 inches with 100 grain point.
> Will ACC 3-49 be stiff enough?


You are going to want to use ACC 3-60's.....The 3-49's will probably get close when shooting FP's, but if you switch to BH's you will find the 3-49's will be too weak.


----------



## locusthill1831

Thanks Cordini!
Now I just need to decide between the ACCs and the FMJs


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> sure has been a quiet couple of days in K&K land. Hopefully Kevin has something planned for us tomorrow to get the weekend started off right!


I have just been very busy with some last minute stuff, waiting for certain things to arrive so I can get the bows off to the website company for professional pics. I am tired of waiting just like you, I have zero patience!!!!!!

It will be a little delay before the bows start arriving at your dealer and doorsteps, the machinist are about 2-3 weeks behind. They cut parts for a few other Archery manufactures and were swamped with getting some parts finished for the companies going to the ATA!!!! 

We will still ship in Jan, just not the first of Jan like I had hoped to. When you get your invoice to pay the final payment you will be within 7-12 days of seeing your bow, depending on how long Fed Ex takes to get it to you. Should start seeing some invoices late next week or early the following week. Once the bow is paid for we will build and ship your bow within 1-2 days, the rest of the time will be shipping time.

I don't like giving you the bad news of the delay, but I'd rather keep you informed rather than duck the issue like some people do!!!!

I can only gripe so much at them.... I'm sure they hate to see my number on their caller ID.

P.S. I did NOT win the lottery!!!!


----------



## cordini

locusthill1831 said:


> Thanks Cordini!
> Now I just need to decide between the ACCs and the FMJs


No problem....JMO, but I would go with the ACC's. FMJ's are fine, but a bit greater potential for the outer shaft to hit something and go out of round before the same would happen with an ACC. FMJ's are a bit heavier GPI than the ACC, if you are looking at overall weight.....


----------



## PoppieWellie

Well! After looking at the ATA stuff, sure glad we are getting K&K bows.


----------



## .284

Thanks for the update Kevin. I'll bet Kate is having a hard time dealing with your anxiety right now over not being able to get the bows out the door. We're all with you still and just as anxious as you. So we do understand. Thanks again.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have just been very busy with some last minute stuff, waiting for certain things to arrive so I can get the bows off to the website company for professional pics. I am tired of waiting just like you, I have zero patience!!!!!!
> 
> It will be a little delay before the bows start arriving at your dealer and doorsteps, the machinist are about 2-3 weeks behind. They cut parts for a few other Archery manufactures and were swamped with getting some parts finished for the companies going to the ATA!!!!
> 
> We will still ship in Jan, just not the first of Jan like I had hoped to. When you get your invoice to pay the final payment you will be within 7-12 days of seeing your bow, depending on how long Fed Ex takes to get it to you. Should start seeing some invoices late next week or early the following week. Once the bow is paid for we will build and ship your bow within 1-2 days, the rest of the time will be shipping time.
> 
> I don't like giving you the bad news of the delay, but I'd rather keep you informed rather than duck the issue like some people do!!!!
> 
> I can only gripe so much at them.... I'm sure they hate to see my number on their caller ID.
> 
> P.S. I did NOT win the lottery!!!!


I wouldn't admit if I won the lottery either!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## cordini

Maybe it was Hipster & "The Boss".....?? :set1_thinking:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> I wouldn't admit if I won the lottery either!! :icon_1_lol:


If I won you would see the live broadcast of me on my "new private island" away from all this snow!!!!! LOL


----------



## cordini

No man is an island.....:lol3:


----------



## SemperF

P.S. I did NOT win the lottery!!!![/QUOTE]

But did Kate LOL J/K Just relax all is good better to have the machinig just right and all in place for the coming weeks then not at all, Im sure all would agree we are glad you are still designing and tinkering and making an awesome bow , not an easy undertaking with lead times and all the parts that need to be inspected and approved and website design. Take it easy and you and Kate enjoy the beginings of an extrodinary journey...........


----------



## John 501

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have just been very busy with some last minute stuff, waiting for certain things to arrive so I can get the bows off to the website company for professional pics. I am tired of waiting just like you, I have zero patience!!!!!!
> 
> It will be a little delay before the bows start arriving at your dealer and doorsteps, the machinist are about 2-3 weeks behind. They cut parts for a few other Archery manufactures and were swamped with getting some parts finished for the companies going to the ATA!!!!
> 
> We will still ship in Jan, just not the first of Jan like I had hoped to. When you get your invoice to pay the final payment you will be within 7-12 days of seeing your bow, depending on how long Fed Ex takes to get it to you. Should start seeing some invoices late next week or early the following week. Once the bow is paid for we will build and ship your bow within 1-2 days, the rest of the time will be shipping time.
> 
> I don't like giving you the bad news of the delay, but I'd rather keep you informed rather than duck the issue like some people do!!!!
> 
> I can only gripe so much at them.... I'm sure they hate to see my number on their caller ID.
> 
> P.S. I did NOT win the lottery!!!!


Some off us own our business and some don't. And until you do there is always set backs. Kevin i feel your pain and i would rather it be late and right then early and not right. After shooting your bows for years to others. You know whats the right thing to do. Thanks for the info and being honest.


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have just been very busy with some last minute stuff, waiting for certain things to arrive so I can get the bows off to the website company for professional pics.


My wife is a professional photographer, I'm sure we can work out a deal to save you a few bucks. Portfolio and website available on request.


----------



## SemperF

kyraizor said:


> True. But with 81 MILLION DOLLARS a man can be on an island stocked with exotic creatures (2 legged and four)


True very true


----------



## Dameon

I don't know about you guys, but I would like to see a pic of the medallion that goes on the riser. I have an idea of what it might look like, and I think it would look really good.


----------



## liv2hnt247

Thanks again, Kevin and Kate, not a problem as it has been said didnt see anything yet to make me second guess my desicion on the Vengeance (although I have not seen the Vindicator yet). Take it easy and everthing will fall into place.


----------



## nhns4

I won 10$ on the lotto. Don't think that'll make me rich anytime soon though.


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> I won 10$ on the lotto. Don't think that'll make me rich anytime soon though.


 Ha Ha LOL back to work


----------



## sightpin

Dameon said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I would like to see a pic of the medallion that goes on the riser. I have an idea of what it might look like, and I think it would look really good.


 You're being to patient. Seriously, you'll settle for the medallion?


----------



## nhns4

sightpin said:


> You're being to patient. Seriously, you'll settle for the medallion?


No kidding.


----------



## Karbon

Thanks for the update Kevin.
If I win he lotto I'm putting that machinist on a private island for delaying your parts...


----------



## bro.betterley

Thanks Kevin for the update, i guess i will just have to shoot something else till i get my email invoice, sure glad i have a bow to hold me over (was bowless for 2 months)


----------



## Purka

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If I won you would see the live broadcast of me on my "new private island" away from all this snow!!!!! LOL


What's Snow??:teeth:


----------



## cordini

Purka said:


> What's Snow??:teeth:


I'd rather deal with the snow than what you all have to deal with right now Cliff.....:rain::yield:


----------



## Dameon

sightpin said:


> You're being to patient. Seriously, you'll settle for the medallion?


Not really, after looking at everything posted from the ATA show, I am really trying to stop myself from ordering the Vindicator in God's Country ES or Kings Mountain. I really want to see the Vindicator. I already have a pretty good pic in my head of what my Vengeance will look like, but I would really like a 65# Vindicator that I can just take to the range for a few hours and not get sore. The only part of my Vengeance that I don't have a firm grasp of in my head as far as looks go is the medallion. As for the cable guide, I already really like the simple design posted and I am sure Kevin won't be adding something huge to it that will block my sight window or be to distracting to me when I am at full draw. I like things that are clean and elegant, and Kevin's designs fit this to a tee. Now please post some more pics Kevin. Vids would be good too.


----------



## PoppieWellie

When in doubt, get both! LOL


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If I won you would see the live broadcast of me on my "new private island" away from all this snow!!!!! LOL


I get the impression that you're "almost" as anal as I am. I think that if you actually did win, that you'd put the lottery on hold and still complete this project first. I know I would if I was in that position. Of course I also wouldn't be one of the 99% of the lottery winners that are broke within a few years either.


----------



## Karbon

PoppieWellie said:


> When in doubt, get both! LOL


...um, I had to.
I need an Intervention.


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> ...um, I had to.
> I need an Intervention.


No you need another bow or sight or oh never mind Im not helping you.......LOL


----------



## dito

Welp, I guess on the bright side the delay gives my elbow more time to heal. On the down side I'll be without a bow for a few months and I need as much practice as I can get


----------



## Karbon

I will say it again, for the SE WI or Northern IL folks...
I will let anyone close to me shoot my Veng and Vin when they get in. I just want as many people as possible to shoot the bows this year. 
Sorry but 27.5 and 60# is all I'll have!
Short armed and angry...







LOL


----------



## Jerry/NJ

SemperF said:


> No *you need another bow* or sight or oh never mind Im not helping you.......LOL


Semper, keep talkin to him.......he is going to owe me a custom set of John's strings


----------



## Dameon

Choices, choices. Adding the Vindicator to my collection will definitely put a dimple in my wallet. I still want to replace my ancient API treestand with something aluminium and some new Predator camo to replace my woodland BDU's would be nice. Back in NC, woodland BDU's worked just fine in the pines and I didn't have to hike far with the API on my back. I don't think that will be the case on public land here in MO. What do you guys think, new bow or new gear?


----------



## Dameon

OMG...that's funny. LOL



Karbon said:


> I will say it again, for the SE WI or Northern IL folks...
> I will let anyone close to me shoot my Veng and Vin when they get in. I just want as many people as possible to shoot the bows this year.
> Sorry but 27.5 and 60# is all I'll have!
> Short armed and angry...
> View attachment 970651
> 
> LOL


----------



## nhns4

Sounds good Karbon. I'll just keep my bows in the case and make the drive up and shoot yours. They'll be a slight overdraw. But that's what I'm use to lol. Decided to actually get the correct draw length for these bows.


----------



## Karbon

made it a LONG time ago...when Kevin "invented Fire" 
LOL


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Dameon said:


> Choices, choices. Adding the Vindicator to my collection will definitely put a dimple in my wallet. I still want to replace my ancient API treestand with something aluminium and some new Predator camo to replace my woodland BDU's would be nice. Back in NC, woodland BDU's worked just fine in the pines and I didn't have to hike far with the API on my back. I don't think that will be the case on public land here in MO. What do you guys think, new bow or new gear?


Keep your eye on the AT classifieds and you can have both


----------



## Dameon

kyraizor said:


> the answer is simple....both. I have just started getting back into hunting in the last couple of years and my wife is "Loving" the fact that the checking account is easier to balance. I would get the bow first. why hide in the woods where nothing can see you, but have nothing to shoot it with!


Well, I got the Vengeance on the way. I just WANT the Vindicator. I need the camo and light tree stand. No way in heak am I schleping a 30-40lb treestand on my back for a mile.


----------



## locusthill1831

As always, thanks for the insight Cordini.
I will send Kevin some ACCs to set up the new Vindicator.
Looking forward to your review. I didn't order until early December, so my Vindicator will probably be a little later arriving.


----------



## locusthill1831

Karbon,

I saw that you use a Sureloc for hunting. Can you give me a quick review. 
I use a single pin for both 3D and spots, but never for hunting.
Is it difficult to adjust that in a real hunting situation? I just worry about fiddling with my sight when critters are within bow range.

Thanks, Charles


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> made it a LONG time ago...when Kevin "invented Fire"
> LOL


 That was back in the GTO/GT500 wars on EAF. Good times gang good times. God that was funny stuff.


----------



## SemperF

Jerry/NJ said:


> Semper, keep talkin to him.......he is going to owe me a custom set of John's strings


I am trying to convince him he doesnt have any problem provided he follows therapy instructions.....Buy bow , shoot bow, and repeat, buy sight put on bow shoot and repeat LOL J/K


----------



## Grand River Zip

vhunter said:


> That was back in the GTO/GT500 wars on EAF. Good times gang good times. God that was funny stuff.


I 'member those times V...


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> When in doubt, get both! LOL


Amen!!


----------



## Dameon

kyraizor said:


> That'll build them legs and lungs up! I was in BPS the other day and all the winter camo was going on sale in Clarksville Indiana. I wanted to buy one of everything. I've just got too much to get caught up on in archery land. I did get an ol man climber stand back in the fall and it's pretty lightweight and easy to pack up and carry.


I was thinking of the Summit Open Shot or Razor. I am keeping my eyes glued to the classifieds for any Predator camo, but all I find is stuff for the big'ems.


----------



## Artemiz

Karbon said:


> I will say it again, for the SE WI or Northern IL folks...
> I will let anyone close to me shoot my Veng and Vin when they get in. I just want as many people as possible to shoot the bows this year.
> Sorry but 27.5 and 60# is all I'll have!
> Short armed and angry...
> View attachment 970651
> 
> LOL


Karbon, based on your self-portrait, I think you should just use your teeth..... :roflmao:


----------



## Karbon

Artemiz said:


> Karbon, based on your self-portrait, I think you should just use your teeth..... :roflmao:


I do have a wicked bite I guess.
I still cannot post/log in on another forum.
LOL


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> I do have a wicked bite I guess.
> I still cannot post/log in on another forum.
> LOL


nothing going on there Dooby dooby do


----------



## 5MilesBack

Dameon said:


> No way in heak am I schleping a 30-40lb treestand on my back for a mile.


That's about what my elk hunting pack weighed when I rifle hunted, and I'd cover 10-12 miles a day with that thing on. But a treestand......ya I can understand not wanting to carry one of those around.


----------



## locusthill1831

Do you think it will be possible for a small company (at this point), making essentially custom bows, to get enough media coverage from magazines and TV to grow?

I wish K&K could have made it to the ATA. I would love for the industry to see the new lineup during a major event like the ATA.

I wonder what Kevin's plans are for growth in 2011, especially as regards his dealer network.

I think they will do very well, but I wonder how large they will really get. Personally, I love shooting 3D with a bow that no one else has.


----------



## Karbon

locusthill1831 said:


> Do you think it will be possible for a small company (at this point), making essentially custom bows, to get enough media coverage from magazines and TV to grow?
> 
> I wish K&K could have made it to the ATA. I would love for the industry to see the new lineup during a major event like the ATA.
> 
> I wonder what Kevin's plans are for growth in 2011, especially as regards his dealer network.
> 
> I think they will do very well, but I wonder how large they will really get. Personally, I love shooting 3D with a bow that no one else has.


His goal is not to get "large", but to sell the right amount of bows through the right dealers.


----------



## locusthill1831

I hope you're right Karbon. 
The way he's doing it now, I think, is great. 
I love the feedback and attention to detail.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> His goal is not to get "large", but to sell the right amount of bows through the right dealers.


Great answer Karbon.

I DO NOT want to be a BIG company, I want to keep it small and manageable. 

Just like right now with the small delay in machining parts, if I was to be at the ATA all I would do is make a lot of people mad. I would be over ran with orders I couldn't ever catch up on.

I think we have all seen this same thing happen with other companies, never delivering bows in a timely fashion can be the death of a company!!!!


----------



## SemperF

I commented on this with Maitland now I will do the same here.... Kevin and Kate have done something refreshing in the industry with a small plattform business in coming to market with a personable experience and talking with us when they can and asking and answering questions any and all, the bows will have quality control because of control, sometimes not found in mass produced items as things can slip because of mass numbers produced. I like being a consumer that is taken care of and not a figure on an accounting sheet as money is sometimes more important to the bottom line, I believe Kevin and Kate need to make money, who doesn't, but I believe they are doing what they have a deep passion for, and when your are doing what you have a passion for the results of your efforts shine through more than having a bazillion dealer network or a gazillion dollars and forgetting why you do what you do well.


----------



## Karbon

locusthill1831 said:


> Karbon,
> 
> I saw that you use a Sureloc for hunting. Can you give me a quick review.
> I use a single pin for both 3D and spots, but never for hunting.
> Is it difficult to adjust that in a real hunting situation? I just worry about fiddling with my sight when critters are within bow range.
> 
> Thanks, Charles



I love the single pin for hunting. All I've used the last 2 years. I see better and shoot better. No issues hunting.


----------



## SemperF

Respectfully just my opinion......but I stand by it.....Semper Fi


----------



## locusthill1831

Great response from Kevin.
That's what I like to hear.
I much prefer a smaller, more personable company.

If I wanted something mass produced, I'd drive a Chevy. I don't want something mass produced, and that's why I drive a........Ford.
Oh well, it could have been a good analogy.


----------



## SemperF

locusthill1831 said:


> Great response from Kevin.
> That's what I like to hear.
> I much prefer a smaller, more personable company.
> 
> If I wanted something mass produced, I'd drive a Chevy. I don't want something mass produced, and that's why I drive a........Ford.
> Oh well, it could have been a good analogy.


Powerstroke 7.3 here baby


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I wish I lived closer to Post falls. I would like to learn bow assembly and tuning from Kevin. Then I could help Him and Kate out.


----------



## PoppieWellie

SemperF said:


> I commented on this with Maitland now I will do the same here.... Kevin and Kate have done something refreshing in the industry with a small plattform business in coming to market with a personable experience and talking with us when they can and asking and answering questions any and all, the bows will have quality control because of control, sometimes not found in mass produced items as things can slip because of mass numbers produced. I like being a consumer that is taken care of and not a figure on an accounting sheet as money is sometimes more important to the bottom line, I believe Kevin and Kate need to make money, who doesn't, but I believe they are doing what they have a deep passion for, and when your are doing what you have a passion for the results of your efforts shine through more than having a bazillion dealer network or a gazillion dollars and forgetting why you do what you do well.


100% ditto to that! 

As I said some time ago, AT has fostered a new business environment where new companies can start from ground up and with great ideas + hard work + great communication, get the business off to a succesful start without the entrepreneurs ever even have to leave their own home, well, except maybe the ATA show for Maitland. 

I am sure there are umptine other accessory companies on AT went through the same path likewise.

This is absolutely phenomenal! And we are all part of it!

Poppie


----------



## SemperF

PoppieWellie said:


> 100% ditto to that!
> 
> As I said some time ago, AT has fostered a new business environment where new companies can start from ground up and with great ideas + hard work + great communication, get the business off to a succesful start without even have to leave their own home, well, except maybe the ATA show for Maitland.
> 
> I am sure there are umptine other accessory companies on AT went through the same path likewise.
> 
> This is absolutely phenomenal! And we are all part of it!


It brings back memories of the not so long ago full service gas station and knowing your neigbors and customer service that did so much to take care of one another....Very refreshing


----------



## Longbow42

IrkedCitizen said:


> I wish I lived closer to Post falls. I would like to learn bow assembly and tuning from Kevin. Then I could help Him and Kate out.


I'm sure Kevin could use someone to tape up the bow boxes for shipping while he concentrates on assembly.:teeth:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I'd be down for that. If I learned bow assembly and tuning at the same time.


----------



## jaif

I generally just read these threads and almost never post questions or opinions but I feel I must at this point. I paid my deposit on Oct. 20th
for an all black Vengeance and was sent my final invoice today which I paid immediately. I guess the thought or emotion I'd like to convey is.....
K and K Vengeance paid in full WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!................Now, I wait for the delivery guy!


----------



## SemperF

jaif said:


> I generally just read these threads and almost never post questions or opinions but I feel I must at this point. I paid my deposit on Oct. 20th
> for an all black Vengeance and was sent my final invoice today which I paid immediately. I guess the thought or emotion I'd like to convey is.....
> K and K Vengeance paid in full WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!................Now, I wait for the delivery guy!


You are gonna scare the delivery guy running out of the house when he pulls up LOL J/K


----------



## Bowbuster123

Ok So I just got back on the puter and read all 23 pages I missed over the last few days. Here is what I learned: 
#1. Karbon is about to buy more strings for AT members...... Sorry buddy but I am siding with everyone else here. You will crack!
#2 V is pondering great old times when we had some great discussions about shooting dinosaurs because a new bow came out in 2008.5
#3 I didn't and apparently Kevin and Kate didn't win the big lotto jackpot!
#4 Kevin will keep the company smaller and deliver great bows to a few very lucky people each year
#5 I really enjoy catching up on whats happened if I happen to miss a couple of days or post
#6 I must enjoy it because I have read all the posts on all the K&K threads


----------



## SemperF

I will pm you with the other great idea


----------



## Bowbuster123

jaif said:


> I generally just read these threads and almost never post questions or opinions but I feel I must at this point. I paid my deposit on Oct. 20th
> for an all black Vengeance and was sent my final invoice today which I paid immediately. I guess the thought or emotion I'd like to convey is.....
> K and K Vengeance paid in full WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!................Now, I wait for the delivery guy!


YOU LUCKY DOG YOU!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Crap,
Just checked to see if maybe I had an invoice waiting and...............................................................................*NOTHING!!!!!*


----------



## .284

So here is the question for Kevin or Kate.......... (I'm not going to get in the middle of who gets to answer the crazy questions!)
Are those of us who are getting a bow this year, automatically on the list for next year and if so do we get the same serial number? 
'Cause otherwise, I can see it now..... Karbon trying to trade DOA for the 2012 #2 bow to make up his set and Cord offerring just a little more dark beer to keep DOA interested and who knows how *crazy* the offers might be. Though it sure would be fun to watch from the sidelines!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

.284 said:


> So here is the question for Kevin or Kate.......... (I'm not going to get in the middle of who gets to answer the crazy questions!)
> Are those of us who are getting a bow this year, automatically on the list for next year and if so do we get the same serial number?
> 'Cause otherwise, I can see it now..... Karbon trying to trade DOA for the 2012 #2 bow to make up his set and Cord offerring just a little more dark beer to keep DOA interested and who knows how *crazy* the offers might be. Though it sure would be fun to watch from the sidelines!


I doubt that is how it'll work. The serial numbers will probably start off at 1501.


----------



## bro.betterley

jaif said:


> I generally just read these threads and almost never post questions or opinions but I feel I must at this point. I paid my deposit on Oct. 20th
> for an all black Vengeance* and was sent my final invoice today which I paid immediately*. I guess the thought or emotion I'd like to convey is.....
> K and K Vengeance paid in full WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!................Now, I wait for the delivery guy!



did you request a final invoice?


----------



## jaif

bro.betterley said:


> did you request a final invoice?


Yes. I asked Kate for a $300.00 invoice in December and the remainder a couple days ago.


----------



## Karbon

Bowbuster123 said:


> Ok So I just got back on the puter and read all 23 pages I missed over the last few days. Here is what I learned:
> #1. Karbon is about to buy more strings for AT members...... Sorry buddy but I am siding with everyone else here. You will crack!
> #2 V is pondering great old times when we had some great discussions about shooting dinosaurs because a new bow came out in 2008.5
> #3 I didn't and apparently Kevin and Kate didn't win the big lotto jackpot!
> #4 Kevin will keep the company smaller and deliver great bows to a few very lucky people each year
> #5 I really enjoy catching up on whats happened if I happen to miss a couple of days or post
> #6 I must enjoy it because I have read all the posts on all the K&K threads


I think I only have one bet taker...


----------



## Karbon

.284 said:


> So here is the question for Kevin or Kate.......... (I'm not going to get in the middle of who gets to answer the crazy questions!)
> Are those of us who are getting a bow this year, automatically on the list for next year and if so do we get the same serial number?
> 'Cause otherwise, I can see it now..... Karbon trying to trade DOA for the 2012 #2 bow to make up his set and Cord offerring just a little more dark beer to keep DOA interested and who knows how *crazy* the offers might be. Though it sure would be fun to watch from the sidelines!


I shoot a different number...serial#.


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I shoot a different number...serial#.


So what kind of a number would that be that you shoot?


----------



## Karbon

(007)


lol


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> (007)
> 
> 
> lol


Why didn't I guess that?!? I guess that's why I don't ever win the lottery!


----------



## dunk50

soee, how did you contact Kate. Is there a phone number? I know she is busy but I have been trying to pay in full for a couple days and not getting a response from my e-mails. NOT complaining, just trying to pay and get on the list.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

dunk50 said:


> soee, how did you contact Kate. Is there a phone number? I know she is busy but I have been trying to pay in full for a couple days and not getting a response from my e-mails. NOT complaining, just trying to pay and get on the list.


Check your paypal account to see if the invoice is in there.


----------



## dunk50

Nope, no invoice!


----------



## PoppieWellie

jaif said:


> I generally just read these threads and almost never post questions or opinions but I feel I must at this point. I paid my deposit on Oct. 20th
> for an all black Vengeance and was sent my final invoice today which I paid immediately. I guess the thought or emotion I'd like to convey is.....
> K and K Vengeance paid in full WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!................Now, I wait for the delivery guy!


That is so not cool! We ordered before or near your order date but still not getting the full invoice yet. 

But nevertheless, very happy for you!

Actually more like drooling for you! LOL


----------



## mtelknut

Karbon said:


> (007)
> 
> 
> lol


 I should of known he would go for his draw length,,, LOL.


----------



## SemperF

mtelknut said:


> I should of known he would go for his draw length,,, LOL.


OOOOOWCH CH CH CH Psssssssss nice one LOL J/K


----------



## DOAGuide

locusthill1831 said:


> Do you think it will be possible for a small company (at this point), making essentially custom bows, to get enough media coverage from magazines and TV to grow?
> 
> I wish K&K could have made it to the ATA. I would love for the industry to see the new lineup during a major event like the ATA.
> 
> I wonder what Kevin's plans are for growth in 2011, especially as regards his dealer network.
> 
> I think they will do very well, but I wonder how large they will really get. Personally, I love shooting 3D with a bow that no one else has.




Well like it or not, he will be getting coverage!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a few things planned that will hopefully bring some serious demand. My goal is to help enough that every year they are ALL sold within a few weeks of being announced. That is as long as we have a "loyalty club" that allows members to have first shot at the new line up. What do you say Kevin? Loyalty Club????????? I will volunteer to be the president.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Well like it or not, he will be getting coverage!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a few things planned that will hopefully bring some serious demand. My goal is to help enough that every year they are ALL sold within a few weeks of being announced. That is as long as we have a "loyalty club" that allows members to have first shot at the new line up. What do you say Kevin? Loyalty Club????????? I will volunteer to be the president.


I will man the corner LOL


----------



## Karbon

mtelknut said:


> i should of known he would go for his draw length,,, lol.


lol:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## dunk50

PoppieWellie said:


> That is so not cool! We ordered before or near your order date but still not getting the full invoice yet.
> 
> But nevertheless, very happy for you!
> 
> Actually more like drooling for you! LOL



OK, I have the solution. I have their address, I am just going to start shoveling money at them until they say enough. That will fix them!


----------



## DOAGuide

dunk50 said:


> OK, I have the solution. I have their address, I am just going to start shoveling money at them until they say enough. That will fix them!


In that case I can give you a great address to send it to. Kevin Strother is actually just his AT name. Make the checks out to David Miller. ITs a secret so don't tell anyone. Just send the money. LOL!


----------



## dunk50

DOA, I am 64 years old, had prostate surgery that almost worked and here I sit on the computer. Giggled so much when I read your reply I almost messed myself. Maybe one day we could meet at a hunt or something and I could show you how easy it is!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PoppieWellie said:


> That is so not cool! We ordered before or near your order date but still not getting the full invoice yet.
> 
> But nevertheless, very happy for you!
> 
> Actually more like drooling for you! LOL


He along with some others have requested the final invoice so they could pay in full, we didn't send the invoice because they were first in line, they just wanted to pay the bow in full.


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> He along with some others have requested the final invoice so they could pay in full, we didn't send the invoice because they were first in line, they just wanted to pay the bow in full.


Have you seen what DOA is up to LOL J/K he is right here in the corner with me want to talk to him LOL


----------



## Karbon

SemperF said:


> Have you seen what DOA is up to LOL J/K he is right here in the corner with me want to talk to him LOL


 Are you too being...naughty?


----------



## DOAGuide

What, what.......did someone call my name...........SemperF you gotta let me out......its stuffy back here.


----------



## dunk50

SemperF said:


> Have you seen what DOA is up to LOL J/K he is right here in the corner with me want to talk to him LOL


You can get away with U.S.M.C. BUT you need to be careful with the Donuts jokes. After 34 years I take those thing real serious!:tongue:


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> Are you too being...naughty?


Im just making targets witha pic I found of someone Im not fond of LOL and DOA is gonna use the targets in an upcoming release video. So nope


----------



## DOAGuide

dunk50 said:


> DOA, I am 64 years old, had prostate surgery that almost worked and here I sit on the computer. Giggled so much when I read your reply I almost messed myself. Maybe one day we could meet at a hunt or something and I could show you how easy it is!


One of these days we will have to put together a hunt for the K&K fans. Maybe....just maybe.....we would even invite Kevin! But not Kate. I want people hunting, not hanging around camp. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

dunk50 said:


> You can get away with U.S.M.C. BUT you need to be careful with the Donuts jokes. After 34 years I take those thing real serious!:tongue:


I love donuts but my Doctor is mean about my affair with donuts......LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Are you too being...naughty?


Naughty is what naughty does.....or something like that. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> One of these days we will have to put together a hunt for the K&K fans. Maybe....just maybe.....we would even invite Kevin! But not Kate. I want people hunting, not hanging around camp. LOL!


You know if Kate is not their we will get thrown out of a state LOL J/K


----------



## DOAGuide

Did you guys see the pic of Rick and Julie? Jessica Biel may just have taken a back seat.


----------



## DOAGuide

I tried to plan an Elite hunt way back when and told a couple of people that I had invited Kevin. The first question everyone asked was "Is Kate coming?" Don't get me wrong, I think she is smokin hot, but I want to spend time picking the brain of DA MAN! Like Irked was saying, I would work for free just to learn from him. Wealth of information.


----------



## Longbow42

I just paid mine in full too and added an extra $50 to move up in the line a bit.:wink:


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> I tried to plan an Elite hunt way back when and told a couple of people that I had invited Kevin. The first question everyone asked was "Is Kate coming?" Don't get me wrong, I think she is smokin hot, but I want to spend time picking the brain of DA MAN! Like Irked was saying, I would work for free just to learn from him. Wealth of information.



I'm in for that hunt!

We just need to find a good guide.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> I tried to plan an Elite hunt way back when and told a couple of people that I had invited Kevin. The first question everyone asked was "Is Kate coming?" Don't get me wrong, I think she is smokin hot, but I want to spend time picking the brain of DA MAN! Like Irked was saying, I would work for free just to learn from him. Wealth of information.


Not to take anything away from Kevin, (I've been trying to figure out a way to "run into" them out there in Post Falls sometime just to be enlightened by them,) BUT I'm sure that Kate is a really big part of this K&K archery thing and I'm sure that she would have some great insights as well as the fact that Kevin says she's a lot of fun!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> Did you guys see the pic of Rick and Julie? Jessica Biel may just have taken a back seat.


Julie is a 10 alarmer!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

DOAGuide said:


> I tried to plan an Elite hunt way back when and told a couple of people that I had invited Kevin. The first question everyone asked was "Is Kate coming?" Don't get me wrong, I think she is smokin hot, but I want to spend time picking the brain of DA MAN! Like Irked was saying, I would work for free just to learn from him. Wealth of information.


An elk hunt maybe??? :77:


----------



## Karbon

Jerry/NJ said:


> Julie is a 10 alarmer!!!


Julie is my fav on TV too...


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I'm in for that hunt!
> 
> We just need to find a good guide.


I don't know if I would qualify as " a good guide" but I did work as an elk guide in the Thoroughfare in Wyoming for 10 years so..... I'll be glad to play with you guys if it's elk you're talking about. (Almost) Have bow.... Will travel.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> Julie is my fav on TV too...


She has this way of just melting a man, lol


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I cant say nuthin bad about Tiff! Had a blast with them in elk camp.


----------



## Jayb22

Karbon said:


> I'm in for that hunt!
> 
> We just need to find a good guide.


:boink: haha. I would love to go for a hunt down there somewhere but it's a long ways to go.


----------



## Longbow42

Jerry/NJ said:


> I cant say nuthin bad about Tiff! Had a blast with them in elk camp.


 Jerry, where's her left hand? Is that why you're smiling?:thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> He along with some others have requested the final invoice so they could pay in full, we didn't send the invoice because they were first in line, they just wanted to pay the bow in full.


Does that means those who paid in full can get the bows a few days sooner ? Yes ? Yes ? Yes ?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Longbow42 said:


> Jerry, where's her left hand? Is that why you're smiling?:thumbs_up


:nixon:


----------



## DOAGuide

If you guys would like to get an elk camp together here in Oregon then we need to start planning soon. Anyone that is SERIOUS about coming out feel free to PM me. We have a great camp in a pretty good location. If you like killin spikes it is a great area. If you want a wall hanger there are a few around, but you better be ready to hunt hard. We would love to host this.


----------



## north slope

DOAGuide said:


> If you guys would like to get an elk camp together here in Oregon then we need to start planning soon. Anyone that is SERIOUS about coming out feel free to PM me. We have a great camp in a pretty good location. If you like killin spikes it is a great area. If you want a wall hanger there are a few around, but you better be ready to hunt hard. We would love to host this.


I am hunting elk here in Utah and in Idaho. What is the cost for out of state in Oregon? Draw? OTC? Roosevelt or Rocky mountain?


----------



## sightpin

Well I'm sitting here not knowing how to feel. I have just done something that I said I would never do, and have bragged about never doing it. I'm am not being rational, I believe the place where I work ( State Psychiatric Hospital ) is finally rubbing off on me. I feel giddy about it too. What did I just do? I just sent in my 100.00 deposit on a Vindicator with Black riser/ God's Country early Season limbs which I have not seen except for computer images. I can't believe I did this. I've always wanted a bow designed by Kevin. *Help me, Somebody help me!* I've gone over edge. Whatever am I going to do? *Hello my name is Joe, and I'm a bowaholic!*.:laugh:lain:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

north slope said:


> What is the cost for out of state in Oregon? Draw? OTC? Roosevelt or Rocky mountain?


This.


----------



## 138104

Jerry/NJ said:


> I cant say nuthin bad about Tiff! Had a blast with them in elk camp.


Hey Jerry, your lucky Lee didn't hit ya with where your hand was! Nice!


----------



## SemperF

Im down for it if I make some money before my misses drops me at the hospital where kyraizor is being introduced to the other side LOL J/K Me and DOA have special targets to practice and tune up Kevin will love ..........LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

north slope said:


> I am hunting elk here in Utah and in Idaho. What is the cost for out of state in Oregon? Draw? OTC? Roosevelt or Rocky mountain?


It's OTC for Rocky Mountain. Non-res hunting is $141, the elk tag went up this year to $500.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> It's OTC for Rocky Mountain. Non-res hunting is $141, the elk tag went up this year to $500.


I would have fun hunting prairie dogs with the bunch we have on here Cordini is gonna need a bigger tent LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

So $641? I am not going to be able to go on this one.


----------



## SemperF

IrkedCitizen said:


> So $641? I am not going to be able to go on this one.


We just move in with Dave his wife already said it is allright LOL J/K


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I will just stick with hunting Colorado for this year and hope my financial situation changes. If it does I would probably be down for a hunt next year.


----------



## Sideways

Bowbuster123 said:


> Ok So I just got back on the puter and read all 23 pages I missed over the last few days. Here is what I learned:
> #1. Karbon is about to buy more strings for AT members...... Sorry buddy but I am siding with everyone else here. You will crack!
> #2 V is pondering great old times when we had some great discussions about shooting dinosaurs because a new bow came out in 2008.5
> #3 I didn't and apparently Kevin and Kate didn't win the big lotto jackpot!
> #4 Kevin will keep the company smaller and deliver great bows to a few very lucky people each year
> #5 I really enjoy catching up on whats happened if I happen to miss a couple of days or post
> #6 I must enjoy it because I have read all the posts on all the K&K threads



I read the posts backwards (last post first) it really makes the entire thread funnier, not that it is for fun or anything but I would really be happy if my Venge's serial number was 69!


----------



## nhns4

Whoever gets 666 is going to have a killing machine lol.


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Whoever gets 666 is going to have a killing machine lol.


My right arm is sleeved with 666 long story but the 666 would fit LOL


----------



## SemperF

kyraizor said:


> not exactly sure what other side you are talking about, but a hospital is a logical place for me to end up this year with all the money I have spent on "hobbies" in the past year.


The other side of sane LOL sane is overated any way LOL J/K


----------



## Scablands

DOAGuide said:


> I tried to plan an Elite hunt way back when and told a couple of people that I had invited Kevin. The first question everyone asked was "Is Kate coming?" Don't get me wrong, I think she is smokin hot, but I want to spend time picking the brain of DA MAN! Like Irked was saying, I would work for free just to learn from him. Wealth of information.





Karbon said:


> I'm in for that hunt!
> 
> *We just need to find a good guide*.


:boink: :sign10:


----------



## SemperF

Scablands said:


> :boink: :sign10:


Dave is slow time to time LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Hey I am sure I could find you one. But if you want an OUTSTANDING guide, then you should hunt with me.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Hey I am sure I could find you one. But if you want an OUTSTANDING guide, then you should hunt with me.


Hey between your guiding and my fun targets we can go places,,, we will get thrown out alot of places but we can go LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I would like to see these targets.


----------



## SemperF

IrkedCitizen said:


> I would like to see these targets.


I would get Banned Thats all I have to say about that.............


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I don't live that far away. Lol.


----------



## Jayb22

sightpin said:


> Well I'm sitting here not knowing how to feel. I have just done something that I said I would never do, and have bragged about never doing it. I'm am not being rational, I believe the place where I work ( State Psychiatric Hospital ) is finally rubbing off on me. I feel giddy about it too. What did I just do? I just sent in my 100.00 deposit on a Vindicator with Black riser/ God's Country early Season limbs which I have not seen except for computer images. I can't believe I did this. I've always wanted a bow designed by Kevin. *Help me, Somebody help me!* I've gone over edge. Whatever am I going to do? *Hello my name is Joe, and I'm a bowaholic!*.:laugh:lain:


Where are the vindicator pics?


----------



## nhns4

Jayb22 said:


> Where are the vindicator pics?


Now why would you want to see that bow?


----------



## .284

If you guys are talking elk hunting, I'm very interested. I'm a looong ways away but I'll bet I can find my way there if you guys are putting something together.


----------



## GTOJoe

I have been hunting for 10 days and don't want to read everything I have missed. So have any Vindicator Pics been posted yet?


----------



## .284

GTOJoe said:


> I have been hunting for 10 days and don't want to read everything I have missed. So have any Vindicator Pics been posted yet?


Not yet. Have faith.


----------



## nhns4

Any luck GTOJOE?


----------



## mtelknut

nhns4 said:


> Whoever gets 666 is going to have a killing machine lol.


I have my wife on speed dial with that same number...


----------



## GTOJoe

No I did not connect with a Mulie but I feel successful to stalk within 30 yards of a nice 28" buck on two occasions. He busted me both times during the draw. I am still learning to hunt mulies with a bow. Better luck next year.


----------



## sightpin

nhns4 said:


> Whoever gets 666 is going to have a killing machine lol.


 Whoever gets that bow *is* the Antichrist!


----------



## rocket75

Lets all pray for Kev's LSU. If this game don't turn around we may all be in touble.


----------



## STORMINMOOSE

Sure would like to see a pic of a Vindicator...


----------



## sightpin

Jayb22 said:


> *Where are the vindicator pics?*


 Yeah right this minute!


----------



## rocket75

STORMINMOOSE said:


> Sure would like to see a pic of a Vindicator...


better pray for lsu


----------



## RayneStorm

I'm up for any get together/planned hunt with our new rigs! So anyone organizing anything, anywhere, please count me in!

Ben


----------



## sightpin

If, If,If LSU looses what happens then?


----------



## nhns4

Pick it up LSU!


----------



## rocket75

td lsu!!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

sightpin said:


> Whoever gets that bow *is* the Antichrist!


Thats what my ex calls me LOL


----------



## sightpin

SemperF said:


> Thats what my ex calls me LOL


 Remind her that his cohort is the False Prophet!


----------



## rocket75

TD LSU!!!! LSU 14 Texas 10 Looking better for K and K fans!!!


----------



## sightpin

May Texas cease to exist


----------



## cordini

Okay, finally found the LSU game & got caught up on what's been going on today.....Dang, I can't wait to see pics of the Vindicator!!! I'm so glad that Kate & Kevin are keeping the company small & personal....I hope MB & me can get out to Post Falls to see them & Hipster and The Boss sometime soon!! I just have to see how the vacation schedule works itself out....should know in a few days or a week. BTW, TD....LSU!! Back to the point.....It would be a blast for a bunch of us to be able to get together for a hunt sometime.....Hell, even just a weekend shoot would be a blast!! The only thing is timing & logistics.....I was thinking that maybe once the website & forum get up and running, we could maybe organize some "Regional" events that give a larger part of the K & K Misfits the chance to participate in getting together. Just something to consider....

I sent in the balance for my Vindicator to Kate last week when I sent Kevin my rest & arrows....She let me know that she got the $ on Monday. I forgot to send her an email to let her know I was sending $ to her....If you plan to send her $, send her an email to: [email protected] before you do it. I know they want to keep it as structured as possible, so if you can, wait for her to send you a PayPal invoice for the balance. 

I contacted Kirkham's about my tent yesterday....It was supposed to ship on 12/23, but I never got an email or saw a package hit my steps....It is supposed to ship by Monday. I know it's only a 10x12, but I'm excited to get it....Especially since I ordered it with an 8' vestibule to store coolers & sit outside @ night doing my evening dark beer curls!! BTW, if Kate does come along for a "hunt", I have promised her the "Private Tent".....Somehow, that just doesn't sound right....Sorry! Kevin, you get the tent with Kate.....Better??!! LOL!! Oh, and MB has said "NO" to the TV coming along....But I have an idea for nighttime entertainment. We set up the 3D target that has just a little illumination on the ground underneath it & shoot FireNocks at it from 70 yards....It will look like tracers coming from an M-60....Maybe not quite that fast, unless we get a group shot going on.....I can see that on the" K & K YouTube " sight right now!! Oh, the horror....The horror!! LOL!!

Again....TD....LSU!!!


----------



## enkriss

Did I miss the cable wear pics?


----------



## SemperF

Sounds good Cordini.


----------



## nhns4

enkriss said:


> Did I miss the cable wear pics?


Nope. Haven't been posted yet.


----------



## cordini

Forrest.....Are you alive??? J/K!! LOL!! Kevin won't be heard from until "maybe" halftime.....End of the game for sure if LSU wins!!


----------



## Mys2kal

A good hog hunt would be fun.


----------



## nhns4

Along with a nice stiff drink.


----------



## cordini

Okay....Off topic....This is the "No Fun" thread, right? Anybody shoot a STAG M6 Super Varminter? Been thinking about getting one for 'Yotes....I really want the AR set up. BTW, TD.....LSU!!!


----------



## rocket75

TD!!!! LSU 28 Texas 17


----------



## Hoppy

It's halftime. Time for the halftime show where Kevin post's pic's of the slide and the vindicator!!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

cordini said:


> Okay....Off topic....This is the "No Fun" thread, right? Anybody shoot a STAG M6 Super Varminter? Been thinking about getting one for 'Yotes....I really want the AR set up. BTW, TD.....LSU!!!


You've already proven you like the best by going with a K&K so if you want an AR then you gotta get a Larue Tactical. Love mine, way more accurate than I am. And the things he does for our troops and for gun rights everywhere. the guy earns the business.


----------



## cordini

TTNuge said:


> You've already proven you like the best by going with a K&K so if you want an AR then you gotta get a Larue Tactical. Love mine, way more accurate than I am. And the things he does for our troops and for gun rights everywhere. the guy earns the business.


Do they make a complete gun? I was looking for something with a 24" barrel.....Read a review on the STAG last night....Has great user/owner reviews as well. I'm not much on the AR scene....If you're a shooter, let me know your thoughts/opinions in a PM.....Don't want to get sent to the corner!!! LOL!! :eek2:


----------



## cordini

Good night....Work @ 4 am......


----------

